# Sesso ... e Senso di colpa



## Roby.roberto (11 Luglio 2017)

Buon giorno a tutti.

Mi chiamo M., ho 46 anni e sono sposato da 16 anni con tre figli.

Conosco lui, un anno e mezzo fa, 10 anni meno di me, attraverso un video gioco online.

Una parola tira l'altra e ci ritroviamo a scriverci su facebook, a sentirci poi tramite whatsapp e tel.

Instauriamo un tipico rapporto d'amicizia virtuale e un giorno lo invito a casa mia - caso vuole che non viviamo in città troppo distanti.

Una sera, di circa sei mesi fa, mi chiama disperato per un problema e io, appena riesco a liberarmi, lo raggiungo la sera stessa. Ci ubriachiamo, una risata tira l'altra, una carezza pure e ... finiamo a fare cose che non si dovrebbe. 
Da allora la cosa è continuata. Lui è bisex, io non ho mai guardato un uomo in tutta la mia vita, però da quando sperimento certe cose con lui, mi sento "completo". Ho scoperto un lato di me che non conoscevo. Forse sarò bisex anche io. 

Amo mia moglie e adoro i miei figli. Sono un marito e un padre presente e faccio uno sforzo immane per conciliare tutto e non deludere nessuno. Non riesco a fare a meno di questa storia- da sei mesi a questa parte "scopiamo come dei conigli" (passatemi il termine). Non riesco a fare a meno di lui e del sesso con lui. Ho provato a dare un taglio alla situazione ma ci sto troppo male e lui più di me.
Lui dice di amarmi e rispetta il fatto che io abbia una famiglia. Io non so se lo amo, ma di sicuro gli voglio bene e non voglio rinunciarci. Mi tiene vivo. Ci vediamo ogni volta che possiamo e non ci annoiamo mai. Non ne abbiamo mai abbastanza l'uno dell'altro. Inoltre, sesso sperimentale a parte, tra noi c'è una sorta di "legame d'amicizia profondo" che è impossibile da spiegare a parole. Ho capito che non è solo sesso quello che ci lega, c'è anche rispetto, stima, fiducia e comprensione.

Tutto questo mi fa stare BENISSIMO, ma mi spaventa.
La mia più grande paura è che un bel giorno mia moglie possa scoprirlo e soffrire. Non voglio che soffra. Finora non sospetta nulla ma il senso di colpa in me inizia ad avanazare e non so cosa fare.

Il mio è un semplice sfogo. Avevo bisogno di scriverlo a qualcuno. Stavo scoppiando.

Grazie della vostra attenzione.

Accetto qualsiasi critica o parere.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Buon giorno a tutti.
> 
> Mi chiamo M., ho 46 anni e sono sposato da 16 anni con tre figli.
> 
> ...


Benvenuto 
il rapporto con tua moglie come lo descriveresti ?


----------



## Nocciola (11 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Buon giorno a tutti.
> 
> Mi chiamo M., ho 46 anni e sono sposato da 16 anni con tre figli.
> 
> ...


Sfogati con tua moglie. Direi che sarebbe il caso
Non voglio pensare a come si sentirebbe scoprendo questa cosa
E pensa che hai 3 figli
Spero non maschi perchè ne uscirebbero distrutti ancora di più
Tua moglie penserà che ha buttato 16 anni vivendo con un uomo che non conosceva
Avrà il dubbio a vita che hai sempre saputo di avere interesse per gli uomini
Avrà il dubbio che l'hai usata per avere figli che probabilmente non avresti avuto

Mi fermo che è meglio


----------



## Skorpio (11 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Non riesco a fare a meno di lui e del sesso con lui..


Leggo nebbia in questa affermazione.

Se fosse stata una lei invece che un lui, avresti scritto uguale?


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Luglio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Benvenuto
> il rapporto con tua moglie come lo descriveresti ?


La ama, detto da Roby. Di giorno lo prende di notte lo da che dire bilancio perfetto


----------



## stany (11 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> La ama, detto da Roby. Di giorno lo prende di notte lo da che dire bilancio perfetto&#55357;&#56846;


Dissacratore!


----------



## stany (11 Luglio 2017)

Michele..  Mario....scusa la curiosità che potrà apparirti morbosa,ma è per capire cosa ti manca nel rapporto con tua moglie: sei attivo ,passivo o tutt'e due le cose?


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Buon giorno a tutti.
> 
> Mi chiamo M., ho 46 anni e sono sposato da 16 anni con tre figli.
> 
> ...


benvenuto, la paura di essere scoperti e il timore di tutti i traditori. Indipendentemente dal genere di amante.
Sicuramente è una cosa nuova che ti elettrizza e appaga. Non credo possa essere una cosa per sempre, dovresti anche capire lui (bisex) che tipo di relazioni porta avanti. Per intenderci uno che cambia spesso partner, tra qualche mese si potrebbe stancare e passare ad altro. In questo caso tu ne verresti fuori uno straccio, con conseguenze anche sulla famiglia. 
Io non sono molto per le confessioni al coniuge, preferisco l'autogestione e cercarne di venirne fuori senza fare troppi danni. Poi ognuno sa come è dentri, se riesce ad avere un confronto col coniuge. Però una volta detto, ci sono conseguenze.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Luglio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> benvenuto, la paura di essere scoperti e il timore di tutti i traditori. Indipendentemente dal genere di amante.
> Sicuramente è una cosa nuova che ti elettrizza e appaga. Non credo possa essere una cosa per sempre, dovresti anche capire lui (bisex) che tipo di relazioni porta avanti. Per intenderci uno che cambia spesso partner, tra qualche mese si potrebbe stancare e passare ad altro. In questo caso tu ne verresti fuori uno straccio, con conseguenze anche sulla famiglia.
> Io non sono molto per le confessioni al coniuge, preferisco l'autogestione e cercarne di venirne fuori senza fare troppi danni. Poi ognuno sa come è dentri, se riesce ad avere un confronto col coniuge. Però una volta detto, ci sono conseguenze.


Direi che il genere fa notevole differenza


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Direi che il genere fa notevole differenza


eh si, è necessario essere prudenti, in questo caso. Scoprirsi attratto da un uomo a 46 anni, ma non saprei. Potrebbe essere solo una complicità andata oltre. Se ne parla secondo me la moglie non lo vuole più in toto.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Luglio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> eh si, è necessario essere prudenti, in questo caso. Scoprirsi attratto da un uomo a 46 anni, ma non saprei. Potrebbe essere solo una complicità andata oltre. Se ne parla secondo me la moglie non lo vuole più in toto.


Io sto pensando solo ed esclusivamente alla moglie che s ritrova sposata con un estraneo
Se non vuole che la moglie sappia interrompa tutto. Altrimenti abbia le palle di dare la possibilità alla moglie di scoprire chi ha sposato


----------



## Orbis Tertius (11 Luglio 2017)

Allora non ho nulla contro la "diversità" salvo quando spacciata come fonte di diritti. Nella tua intimità fai ciò che vuoi, ci mancherebbe. Ma se tua moglie scopre questa cosa, sappilo, nessun perdono sarebbe possibile. Una donna non tocca un uomo violato, che ha perso (ai suoi occhi) la propria virilità.
Persa per sempre, ovviamente.
Nascondila bene questa storia.


----------



## oriente70 (11 Luglio 2017)

Due pesi due misure ....


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Buon giorno a tutti.
> 
> Mi chiamo M., ho 46 anni e sono sposato da 16 anni con tre figli.
> 
> ...


Da quando sono 'atterrato' su questo forum ne ho lette di ogni ma questa supera tutte.
Io ti auguro davvero di non essere mai scoperto perchè per tua moglie e per i tuoi figli questa cosa potrebbe essere semplicemente DEVASTANTE.
Poi, quello che hai scoperto su di te e che fino all'altroieri non sospettavi neanche sono fatti tuoi, e ci mancherebbe...penso però che 'spiegare' questa evoluzione ai tuoi cari sia sostanzialmente impossibile senza contraccolpi...


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Direi che il genere fa notevole differenza


Giusto un pò.:up:


----------



## ciliegia (11 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Allora non ho nulla contro la "diversità" salvo quando spacciata come fonte di diritti. Nella tua intimità fai ciò che vuoi, ci mancherebbe. Ma se tua moglie scopre questa cosa, sappilo, nessun perdono sarebbe possibile. Una donna non tocca un uomo violato, che ha perso (ai suoi occhi) la propria virilità.
> Persa per sempre, ovviamente.
> Nascondila bene questa storia.


Scusate ma io questa cosa dell'uomo violato che ha perso la sua virilità non la concepisco. Se fossi sua moglie la cosa mi sconvolgerebbe ma non per la perdita della virilità... in fondo se c'è stato insieme ed ha fatto tre figli...
Essere bisex non vuol dire non essere virili o maschi, vuol semplicemente dire avere interesse sessuale per entrambi i sessi.

Una curiosità: è la prima volta che tradisci tua moglie? Non è mai successo con altre donne?


----------



## ipazia (11 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Scusate ma io questa cosa dell'uomo violato che ha perso la sua virilità non la concepisco. Se fossi sua moglie la cosa mi sconvolgerebbe ma non per la perdita della virilità... in fondo se c'è stato insieme ed ha fatto tre figli...
> Essere bisex non vuol dire non essere virili o maschi, vuol semplicemente dire avere interesse sessuale per entrambi i sessi.
> 
> Una curiosità: è la prima volta che tradisci tua moglie? Non è mai successo con altre donne?


dalla virilità nel cazzo alla virilità nel culo...essù :carneval::carneval:

quoto


----------



## Divì (11 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Scusate ma io questa cosa dell'uomo violato che ha perso la sua virilità non la concepisco. Se fossi sua moglie la cosa mi sconvolgerebbe ma non per la perdita della virilità... in fondo se c'è stato insieme ed ha fatto tre figli...
> Essere bisex non vuol dire non essere virili o maschi, vuol semplicemente dire avere interesse sessuale per entrambi i sessi.
> 
> Una curiosità: è la prima volta che tradisci tua moglie? Non è mai successo con altre donne?


Ottima domanda, brava!

Aggiungo che un tradimento è un tradimento, indipendentemente dal sesso dell'amante. Quoto però almeno parzialmente [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION]: nel caso del nostro amico si tratta di una scoperta che coinvolge la sua identità e il suo orientamento sessuale, quindi la moglie ha diritto di sapere.


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Luglio 2017)

*domanda per le signore*

Chiedo, quindi :
se doveste scoprire che il vostro marito/compagno vi tradisce non con una donna ma con un uomo la reazione sarebbe la stessa ?


----------



## Roby.roberto (11 Luglio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Benvenuto
> il rapporto con tua moglie come lo descriveresti ?



Grazie 

Il rapporto con mia moglie è molto buono, tranquillo, come sempre.
Se intendi a livello sessuale, beh lo facciamo poco perché a lei sta bene così e, a quanto pare, anche a me. Da quando abbiamo avuto il terzo figlio, lo facciamo raramente ma a nessuno dei due pesava la cosa. 
Lei sta bene così. Quelle poche volte che capita, stiamo bene.


----------



## Divì (11 Luglio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Chiedo, quindi :
> se doveste scoprire che il vostro marito/compagno vi tradisce non con una donna ma con un uomo la reazione sarebbe la stessa ?


Per quanto mi riguarda sì. Sarebbe un po' più difficile credere nel ritorno del traditore pentito, semmai.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Allora non ho nulla contro la "diversità" salvo quando spacciata come fonte di diritti. Nella tua intimità fai ciò che vuoi, ci mancherebbe. Ma se tua moglie scopre questa cosa, sappilo, nessun perdono sarebbe possibile. Una donna non tocca un uomo violato, che ha perso (ai suoi occhi) la propria virilità.
> Persa per sempre, ovviamente.
> Nascondila bene questa storia.


Vuoi un parere da donna?
Non me ne fregherebbe nulla di dove l'ha preso e dove l'ha messo 
Penserei a chi ho sposato
Ho sposato un uomo che amava le donne e avrebbe potuto anche tradurmi 
Invece ora le domande sarebbero:
Da quanto sa che gli piacciono gli uomini? 
Mi ha sposato perché non aveva il coraggio di uscire allo scoperto?
Mi ha sposato per avere dei figli che non avrebbe potuto avere?
E via di questo passo
Annulli tutto quello che hai avuto
Tutto diventa non voluto e finto
Certo che non puoi perdonare perché non esiste più l'uomo che hai sposato


----------



## oriente70 (11 Luglio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Chiedo, quindi :
> se doveste scoprire che il vostro marito/compagno vi tradisce non con una donna ma con un uomo la reazione sarebbe la stessa ?


Anche se vostra moglie vi tradisce con una donna


----------



## Nocciola (11 Luglio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Da quando sono 'atterrato' su questo forum ne ho lette di ogni ma questa supera tutte.
> Io ti auguro davvero di non essere mai scoperto perchè per tua moglie e per i tuoi figli questa cosa potrebbe essere semplicemente DEVASTANTE.
> Poi, quello che hai scoperto su di te e che fino all'altroieri non sospettavi neanche sono fatti tuoi, e ci mancherebbe...penso però che 'spiegare' questa evoluzione ai tuoi cari sia sostanzialmente impossibile senza contraccolpi...


Quoto


----------



## Nocciola (11 Luglio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Chiedo, quindi :
> se doveste scoprire che il vostro marito/compagno vi tradisce non con una donna ma con un uomo la reazione sarebbe la stessa ?


Ma manco per niente 
Non riesco nemmeno a capire come non si possa notare l'abisso di differenza che c'è


----------



## ipazia (11 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Buon giorno a tutti.
> 
> Mi chiamo M., ho 46 anni e sono sposato da 16 anni con tre figli.
> 
> ...


Ciao, benvenuto 

Lasciando per un attimo da parte tua moglie, e come fiammetta mi chiedo che rapporto abbiate...senti di voler stare ancora con lei? senti di essere al capolinea? senti e non sai cosa senti? etc etc

Come ti fa sentire aver scoperto questa cosa di te? 
O non è una scoperta? 

In ogni caso fai bene a dire. 

Probabilmente, prima di capire cosa fare in tutta questa situazione, potrebbe essere un buon punto di partenza capire tu in che posizione sei in tutto questo. 

Di storie parallele ne vivono in ogni dove, portarne avanti una, con quel che tu dici di metterci dentro, non la vedo scorrevolissima...anche perchè gli stereotipi riguardo la bissessualità, in particolare maschile, sono piuttosto durevoli e incuneati, non so come la vede tua moglie a riguardo

Magari praticavate con lo strap e sei semplicemente passato ad uno strap di carne 

Credo che ci siano veramente un sacco di cose che hai bisogno di ordinare. oltre che mettere fuori. 

Fuori da qui, hai qualcuno con cui parli? 
Oltre il tuo amante intendo.


----------



## Roby.roberto (11 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sfogati con tua moglie. Direi che sarebbe il caso
> Non voglio pensare a come si sentirebbe scoprendo questa cosa
> E pensa che hai 3 figli
> Spero non maschi perchè ne uscirebbero distrutti ancora di più
> ...



Non posso dirglielo, perché le prenderebbe un colpo e finirebbe il matrimonio e QUESTO NON LO VOGLIO.
Io la amo ancora. Il problema non è che non amo più mia moglie e voglio vivere il resto della mia vita con questo ragazzo. Io voglio restare con la mia famiglia, ma ora come ora non riesco a rinunciare a lui. Ci ho provato. Cosa credi che in sei mesi io abbia accettato questo mio lato come se nulla fosse? Sono stato male, sono entrato in crisi, ho provato a chiudere, ho venduto la play station per non giocare online, ho cambiato numero di tel. NIENTE, non è servito a niente.

L'unica cosa che non faccio più è invitarlo a casa mia. L'ho invitato solo una volta perché mi sembrava corretto fargli conoscere la mia famiglia ma all'epoca fra noi non c'era nulla.
Poi le cose sono andate come sono andate. Facile puntare il dito e giudicare quando si sta dall'altro lato della barricata.

Non ho mai avuto interesse per gli uomini. A me non attraggono gli uomini, continuo a guardare le donne. C'è in lui qualcosa; mi interessa lui come "anima" o che ne so. I figli li ho sempre voluti, quindi prima di emettere sentenze, cercate di capirle le persone!!!


----------



## Roby.roberto (11 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Leggo nebbia in questa affermazione.
> 
> Se fosse stata una lei invece che un lui, avresti scritto uguale?


Non lo so. Non posso risponderti perché la situazione mi è capitata con un LUI, non con una LEI.


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vuoi un parere da donna?
> Non me ne fregherebbe nulla di dove l'ha preso e dove l'ha messo
> Penserei a chi ho sposato
> Ho sposato un uomo che amava le donne e avrebbe potuto anche tradurmi
> ...


Quindi le conseguenze NON sarebbero le stesse....


----------



## Roby.roberto (11 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> La ama, detto da Roby. Di giorno lo prende di notte lo da che dire bilancio perfetto



Cosa ne sai tu? Ma stai zitto/a...


----------



## ciliegia (11 Luglio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Chiedo, quindi :
> se doveste scoprire che il vostro marito/compagno vi tradisce non con una donna ma con un uomo la reazione sarebbe la stessa ?


Naturalmente è difficile dirlo senza esserci passati, ma quello che penso è che se 'mio marito' mi tradisce tradisce me, la mia fiducia, il nostro rapporto, quello che abbiamo costruito, e questo mi fa malissimo. Se lo fa con una donna, un uomo, un cammello o una pecora che differenza può fare?


----------



## ipazia (11 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma manco per niente
> Non riesco nemmeno a capire come non si possa notare l'abisso di differenza che c'è


io lo sai, non lo vedo per esempio 

non capisco proprio l'aggravante del genere. 

Anche se capisco quel che dici...collocheresti il tradimento in un tempo e in uno spazio molto più antico dell'effettivo tradimento, e sentiresti falsata tutta la relazione, sbaglio?


----------



## Roby.roberto (11 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Dissacratore!



Chissà, magari vorrebbe essere al mio posto. Molti fate tutti i perfettini quando di tratta di accusare gli altri...poi sotto sotto siete peggio di tutti messi insieme!


----------



## Nocciola (11 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Non posso dirglielo, perché le prenderebbe un colpo e finirebbe il matrimonio e QUESTO NON LO VOGLIO.
> Io la amo ancora. Il problema non è che non amo più mia moglie e voglio vivere il resto della mia vita con questo ragazzo. Io voglio restare con la mia famiglia, ma ora come ora non riesco a rinunciare a lui. Ci ho provato. Cosa credi che in sei mesi io abbia accettato questo mio lato come se nulla fosse? Sono stato male, sono entrato in crisi, ho provato a chiudere, ho venduto la play station per non giocare online, ho cambiato numero di tel. NIENTE, non è servito a niente.
> 
> L'unica cosa che non faccio più è invitarlo a casa mia. L'ho invitato solo una volta perché mi sembrava corretto fargli conoscere la mia famiglia ma all'epoca fra noi non c'era nulla.
> ...


Sei la prima persona in 7 anni di forum che manderei a fare in culo 
Esco dal 3D
Ti lascio a chi può comprendere
Io comprendo tua moglie e i tuoi figli
Pensa almeno a loro e abbi un minimo di palle per non creare loro un trauma che farebbero fatica a superare 
Ti interessa l'anima ma te lo scopi
ma ti leggi?
Hai 46 anni prendi atto di quello che sei (e non c'è nulla di sbagliato) ma non coinvolgere persone che credono tu sia altro


----------



## Roby.roberto (11 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Michele..  Mario....scusa la curiosità che potrà apparirti morbosa,ma è per capire cosa ti manca nel rapporto con tua moglie: sei attivo ,passivo o tutt'e due le cose?


Questi non sono affari tuoi. Se non hai la giusta sensibilità, non puoi capire quindi, per cortesia, non rispondere.


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Naturalmente è difficile dirlo senza esserci passati, ma quello che penso è che se 'mio marito' mi tradisce tradisce me, la mia fiducia, il nostro rapporto, quello che abbiamo costruito, e questo mi fa malissimo. Se lo fa con una donna, un uomo, un cammello o una pecora che differenza può fare?


Quoto [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION] (ma sono un uomo).
Per me la differenza c'è ed è abissale.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> io lo sai, non lo vedo per esempio
> 
> non capisco proprio l'aggravante del genere.
> 
> Anche se capisco quel che dici...collocheresti il tradimento in un tempo e in uno spazio molto più antico dell'effettivo tradimento, e sentiresti falsata tutta la relazione, sbaglio?


Ma il tradimento non c'entra un caxzo
É come se tu pensi di stare con G e stai con F
Tutto diventa falso.


----------



## Divì (11 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma il tradimento non c'entra un caxzo
> É come se tu pensi di stare con G e stai con F
> Tutto diventa falso.


È la dissonanza cognitiva e capita di viverla in *ogni *tradimento.

EDIT: vale anche per il tradimento di un amico .....


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma il tradimento non c'entra un caxzo
> É come se tu pensi di stare con G e stai con F
> Tutto diventa falso.


Esatto.
Cioè, di fronte ad una scoperta del genere non bastano le domande su di 'lui'.
Iniziano domande a raffica su di 'te'.
Diciamo che una scoperta del genere ti fa mettere un attimo (giusto un attimo) in 'discussione'......molto di più di quanto non faccia un tradimento consumato con una persona dell'altro sesso...


----------



## Roby.roberto (11 Luglio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> benvenuto, la paura di essere scoperti e il timore di tutti i traditori. Indipendentemente dal genere di amante.
> Sicuramente è una cosa nuova che ti elettrizza e appaga. *Non credo possa essere una cosa per sempre*, dovresti anche capire lui (bisex) che tipo di relazioni porta avanti. Per intenderci uno che cambia spesso partner, tra qualche mese si potrebbe stancare e passare ad altro. In questo caso tu ne verresti fuori uno straccio, con conseguenze anche sulla famiglia.
> *Io non sono molto per le confessioni al coniuge, preferisco l'autogestione e cercarne di venirne fuori senza fare troppi danni*. Poi ognuno sa come è dentri, se riesce ad avere un confronto col coniuge. Però una volta detto, ci sono conseguenze.


La penso come te. Non credo possa essere una cosa per sempre. 
Lui è bisex nel senso che è stato con due donne e un uomo. Al momento non ha nessuno, ha me e so che è così.
Non è un gigolò che va con cani e porci, per intenderci. Insomma so con chi ho a che fare.

Grazie del tuo commento Ginevra65, tu mi hai capito alla perfezione. La penso come te tranne per il fatto che lui cambia partner. So per certo che non è così.


----------



## ciliegia (11 Luglio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> È la dissonanza cognitiva e capita di viverla in *ogni *tradimento.


Esatto! Ma quando scoprite che il dolce maritino o la dolce mogliettina vi tradisce, non avete l'impressione di aver conosciuto per anni un'altra persona?


----------



## ipazia (11 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma il tradimento non c'entra un caxzo
> *É come se tu pensi di stare con G e stai con F*
> Tutto diventa falso.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

mi hai fatta rotolare 

col mio ex, per certi versi sono stata con E. e poi mi sono trovata davanti Z. 

E' stato spaventoso...ci ho impiegato del tempo a capire il senso di disagio strano che sentivo ripensando a noi, il non riuscire a collocarmi in noi dopo essermelo trovato davanti che mi sembrava un altro e più che altro dopo essermi resa conto che lui vedeva un'altra

Adesso, a fine elaborazione, o quasi, mi rendo conto che, al netto di lui, io sono sempre stata io. 

Ed è vero che la dimensione mi risulta ancora leggermente sfalsata...epperò non mi sento più falsata io. 
Sono convinta che l'affetto fosse autentico. E che il falsamento derivasse proprio dall'affetto, fra l'altro. 

Ma è stato tutto vero...falsarlo, spiegarmi quella sensazione, è servito più che altro a me per spiegarmi tutta una serie di cose. 

Ma lui è sempre stato lui, quando era E. e anche quando è stato Z. ....semplicemente io li ho conosciuti in momenti diversi...e pure lui, io penso. 

Non so se mi spiego

Più che altro, è una questione di vicinanza e distanza...più la persona è vicina emotivamente, più si CREDE di conoscerla...e la sensazione di non conoscenza è esponenziale a quel credere...che deriva anche da confidenza, vicinanza, condivisione. 

Il punto è che è CREDERE di conoscere l'altro ad essere una sorta di accomodamento rassicuratorio...


----------



## Roby.roberto (11 Luglio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> eh si, è necessario essere prudenti, in questo caso. Scoprirsi attratto da un uomo a 46 anni, ma non saprei. *Potrebbe essere solo una complicità andata oltre. Se ne parla secondo me la moglie non lo vuole più in toto.*


Lo penso anche io. 
Conosco mia moglie. Se le dicessi una cosa del genere le rovinerei la vita. Io voglio passare la mia vita con lei. Questa cosa della novità con lui non mi è dispiaciuta e me ne vergogno tanto.


Voi giudicate ma io mi sento "sporco" dentro. Quando sto con mia moglie mi sento "traditore", un essere mostruoso e mi sento profondamente in colpa. Mi dico che questa cosa deve finire ma poi...poi lo sento e non ce la faccio. Lui sta male quando percepisce questi miei stati d'animo.


----------



## Divì (11 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Esatto! Ma quando scoprite che il dolce maritino o la dolce mogliettina vi tradisce, non avete l'impressione di aver conosciuto per anni un'altra persona?


A me è capitato proprio questo. E mi sono messa in discussione. E mi sono sentita ferita ..... e ho fatto confronti e ho pensato che non avrei dovuto sposarmi .....


----------



## Nocciola (11 Luglio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Esatto.
> Cioè, di fronte ad una scoperta del genere non bastano le domande su di 'lui'.
> Iniziano domande a raffica su di 'te'.
> Diciamo che una scoperta del genere ti fa mettere un attimo (giusto un attimo) in 'discussione'......molto di più di quanto non faccia un tradimento consumato con una persona dell'altro sesso...


Perfetto
Certo che le domande te le poni anche tu 
E soprattutto pensi a chi hai scelto come padre per i tuoi figli
Effetto incubatrice per reAlizzare un sogno che pensavi fosse di entrambi con le medesime motivazioni


----------



## Roby.roberto (11 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io sto pensando solo ed esclusivamente alla moglie che s ritrova sposata con un estraneo
> Se non vuole che la moglie sappia interrompa tutto. Altrimenti abbia le palle di dare la possibilità alla moglie di scoprire chi ha sposato


Ti auguro che nella vita tu possa ritrovarti invischiata in una situazione sgradevole quanto quella mia e soltanto allora poi penserai "Cavlo, quel povero Cristo aveva ragione a stare così male!". Se non la fai un'esperienza, se non ne vieni coinvolto fino al midollo, non la puoi capire e, di conseguenza, neanche giudicare.

Secondo te se ho scritto qui e se ho un senso di colpa, a cosa è dovuto?? Io AMO MIA MOGLIE E NON POSSO DIRGLIELO ALTRIMENTI LA UCCIDEREI! 

So che devo troncare questa cosa. Lo so. Facile a dirsi...


----------



## Nocciola (11 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Lo penso anche io.
> Conosco mia moglie. Se le dicessi una cosa del genere le rovinerei la vita. Io voglio passare la mia vita con lei. Questa cosa della novità con lui non mi è dispiaciuta e me ne vergogno tanto.
> 
> 
> Voi giudicate ma io mi sento "sporco" dentro. Quando sto con mia moglie mi sento "traditore", un essere mostruoso e mi sento profondamente in colpa. Mi dico che questa cosa deve finire ma poi...poi lo sento e non ce la faccio. Lui sta male quando percepisce questi miei stati d'animo.


Ma non sei sporco 
Tu sei questo e prima lo accetti prima è megkio per tutti 
La vita a lei l'hai già rovinata per sempre ma sei ancora in tempo a chiudere e non farti beccare
Poi però devi essere onesto con te e con lei
E ripeto pensa ai tuoi figli se scoprissero
Dato che sono certa che tu voglia loro bene fai qualcosa per loro


----------



## oriente70 (11 Luglio 2017)

Ripeto due pesi e due misure


----------



## Roby.roberto (11 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Allora non ho nulla contro la "diversità" salvo quando spacciata come fonte di diritti. Nella tua intimità fai ciò che vuoi, ci mancherebbe. Ma se tua moglie scopre questa cosa, sappilo, nessun perdono sarebbe possibile. Una donna non tocca un uomo violato, che ha perso (ai suoi occhi) la propria virilità.
> Persa per sempre, ovviamente.
> Nascondila bene questa storia.


Lo so. :-( Lo so.

Sto giocando con il fuoco (che poi non sto giocando).

So che mia moglie non mi perdonerebbe mai. Lei ne morirebbe. I miei suoceri e i miei genitori mi cancellerebbero persino dal pianeta!

Ci sono dentro ma voglio uscirne. Il punto è che adesso soffre lui :-(
Ho provato a parlargi, a spiegargli che così non può andare. Ho provato sia con modi drastici, sia con modi gentili e delicati ma non funziona. IL fatto è che soffro anche io. 

Non so che fare. Mi ritrovo a 46 anni a stare così. Sto davvero male. Non so più cosa fare. Potrei provare ad andare da uno psicologo o qualcosa del genere


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Luglio 2017)

Chiedo venia mi spiegate i capisaldi del l'ammore? Perché Roby dice di amare sua moglie e intanto prende il ramoscello nodoso nel buchino(?)stellato. Sente, presumo le farfalle nello stomaco con la moglie, e le farfalle le sente anche quando gli viene irrorato il suddetto buchino, forse l'irroramento gli arriva nello stomaco. 
Roby deve solo dire, continuo a fare quel che faccio ma non posso parlare d'amore. Poi me lo spiegate voi l'ammore..........voi puri nell'animo da essere eletti a saperlo


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Luglio 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ripeto due pesi e due misure


In che senzo ?


----------



## Nocciola (11 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Ti auguro che nella vita tu possa ritrovarti invischiata in una situazione sgradevole quanto quella mia e soltanto allora poi penserai "Cavlo, quel povero Cristo aveva ragione a stare così male!". Se non la fai un'esperienza, se non ne vieni coinvolto fino al midollo, non la puoi capire e, di conseguenza, neanche giudicare.
> 
> Secondo te se ho scritto qui e se ho un senso di colpa, a cosa è dovuto?? Io AMO MIA MOGLIE E NON POSSO DIRGLIELO ALTRIMENTI LA UCCIDEREI!
> 
> So che devo troncare questa cosa. Lo so. Facile a dirsi...


Non penso che sia facile, anzi
Non penso neanche che serv troncarla
Serve che tu fai chiarezza con te stesso e che ripeto pensi a tua moglie e soprattutto ai tuoi figli 
Credo che sia difficilissimo e posso capire le tue paure
Capisco molto di più quello che penserebbe tua moglie


----------



## Lostris (11 Luglio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> È la dissonanza cognitiva e capita di viverla in *ogni *tradimento.
> 
> EDIT: vale anche per il tradimento di un amico .....


Certo, ogni tradimento è uguale sotto certi aspetti e diverso sotto altri.

Peró mettere in discussione l'orientamento sessuale di una persona trasporta tutto su un altro piano..


----------



## Roby.roberto (11 Luglio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Da quando sono 'atterrato' su questo forum ne ho lette di ogni ma questa supera tutte.
> Io ti auguro davvero di non essere mai scoperto perchè per tua moglie e per i tuoi figli questa cosa potrebbe essere semplicemente DEVASTANTE.
> Poi, quello che hai scoperto su di te e che fino all'altroieri non sospettavi neanche sono fatti tuoi, e ci mancherebbe...*penso però che 'spiegare' questa evoluzione ai tuoi cari sia sostanzialmente impossibile senza contraccolpi.*..


Impossibile spiegare una cosa del genere. IO NON SONO GAY e nemmeno voglio pensare che posso esserlo diventato.
Io con lui sto bene perché nel momento in cui stiamo insieme, mi sento bene. Poi, però, so che la mia vita, la mia serenità, il mio benessere è con mia moglie e i miei figli.
La mia vita sono loro.
Lui è solo sesso ma, nel frattempo, mi sono legato e affezionato. 

A tutti i miei familiari non potrei mai dire questa cosa perché finirebbero dritti o in ospedale (per arresto cardiaco) o al cimitero direttamente per lo shock. :-(


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Luglio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> In che senzo ?


Che oriente pende


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Lo penso anche io.
> Conosco mia moglie. Se le dicessi una cosa del genere le rovinerei la vita. Io voglio passare la mia vita con lei. Questa cosa della novità con lui non mi è dispiaciuta e me ne vergogno tanto.
> 
> 
> Voi giudicate ma io mi sento "sporco" dentro. Quando sto con mia moglie mi sento "traditore", un essere mostruoso e mi sento profondamente in colpa. Mi dico che questa cosa deve finire ma poi...poi lo sento e non ce la faccio. Lui sta male quando percepisce questi miei stati d'animo.


Chi giudica ?
Non leggo giudizi.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Lo so. :-( Lo so.
> 
> Sto giocando con il fuoco (che poi non sto giocando).
> 
> ...


Ma il fatto che tu stia così male per lui non ti fa pensare che questo non sia solo un episodio ?
Pensi davvero di poter tornare quello che eri
Che tutti ti taglierebbero fuori dal loro mondo é certo se lo scoprissero
Se invece fossi tu a parlarne forse dopo il primo momento cercherebbero di capirti


----------



## perplesso (11 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Impossibile spiegare una cosa del genere. IO NON SONO GAY e nemmeno voglio pensare che posso esserlo diventato.
> Io con lui sto bene perché nel momento in cui stiamo insieme, mi sento bene. Poi, però, so che la mia vita, la mia serenità, il mio benessere è con mia moglie e i miei figli.
> La mia vita sono loro.
> Lui è solo sesso ma, nel frattempo, mi sono legato e affezionato.
> ...


dovresti invece oensarci, perchè se fai sesso con un uomo, hai un rapporto omosessuale.

e visto che ammetti che il sesso con tua moglie è diventato molto satuario e a te sta bene così, la somma fa il totale


----------



## Roby.roberto (11 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Scusate ma io questa cosa dell'uomo violato che ha perso la sua virilità non la concepisco. Se fossi sua moglie la cosa mi sconvolgerebbe ma non per la perdita della virilità... in fondo se c'è stato insieme ed ha fatto tre figli...
> Essere bisex non vuol dire non essere virili o maschi, vuol semplicemente dire avere interesse sessuale per entrambi i sessi.
> 
> Una curiosità: è la prima volta che tradisci tua moglie? Non è mai successo con altre donne?


Appunto. Ma che violato e violato??? Ma che pensate che lui mi violenta o abusa di me? :-D
Pensate che mi leghi o chissà cosa... Ho usato il termine sperimentare perché sono comunque cosa che non ho mai fatto con un uomo, ma solo con mia moglie. Se volete scendo nel dettaglio ma non vorrei mi censurassero, non mi pare il caso.


Non ho mai tradito mia moglie. Ho avuto delle occasioni in passato ma non è mai successo perché io non l'ho fatto succedere. Non so perché è successa questa cosa con un uomo. Mi sento in colpa per questo :-( mi fa sentire sporco questa cosa , sbagliato :-(


----------



## Skorpio (11 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Non lo so. Non posso risponderti perché la situazione mi è capitata con un LUI, non con una LEI.


Va bene, non facciamo troppo grandi cose che possono essere piccole.

Una cosa x volta.

In fondo anche io ho un amico che ha una passione sfrenata x i trans e non ci penso proprio che sia bisex

Voglio dire: ritieni sia proprio un discorso personale?

Non generico?

È proprio una sbandata x LUI?

Ti senti ancora ben saldo sul fatto che in linea generale ti piace la topa, voglio dire..?


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Ti auguro che nella vita tu possa ritrovarti invischiata in una situazione sgradevole quanto quella mia e soltanto allora poi penserai "Cavlo, quel povero Cristo aveva ragione a stare così male!". Se non la fai un'esperienza, se non ne vieni coinvolto fino al midollo, non la puoi capire e, di conseguenza, neanche giudicare.
> 
> Secondo te se ho scritto qui e se ho un senso di colpa, a cosa è dovuto?? Io AMO MIA MOGLIE E NON POSSO DIRGLIELO ALTRIMENTI LA UCCIDEREI!
> 
> So che devo troncare questa cosa. Lo so. Facile a dirsi...


Ma che cazzo dici amo mia moglie ma vaffangulo a parlare d'amore ma che amore è se poi chiama il manico e tu giù a prenderlo in culo. E daiii che mi fai venire il voltastomaco, allora si che sento le farfalle, quando ti riempi la bocca dell'amore e non solo


----------



## Roby.roberto (11 Luglio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Ottima domanda, brava!
> 
> Aggiungo che un tradimento è un tradimento, indipendentemente dal sesso dell'amante. Quoto però almeno parzialmente @_farfalla_: nel caso del nostro amico si tratta di una scoperta che coinvolge la sua identità e il suo orientamento sessuale, quindi la moglie ha diritto di sapere.


Perché devo rovinare una famiglia e la vita a mia moglie se non so nemmeno io che cazzo sono? Io non sono GAY, va bene??? 
Rovino 16 anni di matrimonio per dire una cosa di cui non sono sicuro nemmeno io!!!!


----------



## ciliegia (11 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo dici amo mia moglie ma vaffangulo a parlare d'amore ma che amore è se poi chiama il manico e tu giù a prenderlo in culo. E daiii che mi fai venire il voltastomaco, allora si che sento le farfalle, quando ti riempi la bocca dell'amore e non solo


Invece quelli che amano la moglie e la tradiscono con qualsiasi altra donna tutto regolare


----------



## perplesso (11 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo dici amo mia moglie ma vaffangulo a parlare d'amore ma che amore è se poi chiama il manico e tu giù a prenderlo in culo. E daiii che mi fai venire il voltastomaco, allora si che sento le farfalle, quando ti riempi la bocca dell'amore e non solo


contieniti


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Invece quelli che amano la moglie e la tradiscono con qualsiasi altra donna tutto regolare


Assolutamente no ma qui la situazione è differente IMHO.


----------



## Skorpio (11 Luglio 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Anche se vostra moglie vi tradisce con una donna


..mah.. 

Io mi butterei..


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Perché devo rovinare una famiglia e la vita a mia moglie se non so nemmeno io che cazzo sono? Io non sono GAY, va bene???
> Rovino 16 anni di matrimonio per dire una cosa di cui non sono sicuro nemmeno io!!!!


MA sciacquati la bocca quando dici di amare tua moglie, solo questo. Poi puoi prendere tutti i ravanelli che vuoi.


----------



## Roby.roberto (11 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vuoi un parere da donna?
> Non me ne fregherebbe nulla di dove l'ha preso e dove l'ha messo
> Penserei a chi ho sposato
> Ho sposato un uomo che amava le donne e avrebbe potuto anche tradurmi
> ...


Esatto. Questo è il motivo per cui non posso dirlo a mia moglie. Sia perché non sono sicuro di cosa sono e se lo sono diventato davvero. E poi anche per tutto quello che hai scritto. Non esisterebbe perdono. Penserebbe di aver sposato uno sconosciuto e di aver vissuto 16 anni con un estraneo, quando non è così.


----------



## Divì (11 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Invece quelli che amano la moglie e la tradiscono con qualsiasi altra donna tutto regolare


Quoterei ....


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ..mah..
> 
> Io mi butterei..


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
...questa è la differenza (non per tutti, eh ?)...
La domanda che ponevo voleva risposte dalle signore perchè - al contrario - non so come reagirei (cioè, se trovassi mia moglie con un'altra donna). 
Istintivamente direi che c'è qualcosa che me lo farebbe preferire al tradimento con un uomo, cos'è però non lo so..


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Invece quelli che amano la moglie e la tradiscono con qualsiasi altra donna tutto regolare


Quelli sono quelli. Io non sono quello mai parlato di amore io parlo di chiavare, e se qualcun* mi viene a raccontare  che facendo le puttane o i puttanieri mi può parlare anche d'amore lo mando gentilmente a fangulo


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Quelli sono quelli. Io non sono quello mai parlato di amore io parlo di chiavare, e se qualcun* mi viene a raccontare  che facendo le puttane o i puttanieri mi può parlare anche d'amore lo mando gentilmente a fangulo


Sottoscrivo tutto.
(a parte il linguaggio molto poco oxfordiano)


----------



## oriente70 (11 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ..mah..
> 
> Io mi butterei..


Li pure io anni che cerco di convincerla


----------



## ciliegia (11 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> MA sciacquati la bocca quando dici di amare tua moglie, solo questo. Poi puoi prendere tutti i ravanelli che vuoi.


Io non so cosa ne pensi [MENTION=5887]TradiAdmin[/MENTION], ma a me sembra che tu sia pesante ed offensivo.


----------



## oriente70 (11 Luglio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> In che senzo ?


Tradimento é tradimento ... Stop ...poi con chi come è per quanto fanno da contorno


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Luglio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Sottoscrivo tutto.
> (a parte il linguaggio molto poco oxfordiano)


Lo lascio a voi eletti.


----------



## Roby.roberto (11 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao, benvenuto
> 
> Lasciando per un attimo da parte tua moglie, e come fiammetta mi chiedo che rapporto abbiate...senti di voler stare ancora con lei? senti di essere al capolinea? senti e non sai cosa senti? etc etc
> 
> ...



Per me è stata una scoperta e, lo ammetto con la faccia a terra perché me ne vergogno, mi piace. All'inizio mi ha devastato, ho perso 7 kg nel giro di un mese e mezzo e tutta la mia famiglia (persino quella di II grado) pensava avessi qualche malattia grave.
Passata questa fase del tormento, io ho sentito un RISVEGLIO...una cosa che volevo anche io. Mi ha fatto paura, mi sta facendo paura, la voglio e non la voglio, è una sorta di TI VOGLIO ANCORA PER L'ULTIMA VOLTA E BASTA e FACCIAMO CHE SIA LA PENULTIMA PERCHè HO ANCORA BISGONO DI TE. 
Non lo so che cazzo mi è preso. Forse è solo ossessione. Io ho tanto caos dentro di me e faccio fatica per cercare di non fare trapelare nulla in casa. L'unica che nota che qualcosa non va è mia madre, infatti evito per ora di andare dai miei genitori perché ho paura che inizi a mettere il tarlo nell'orecchio a mia moglie.

Parlo solo con lui (e adesso con tutti voi) e credetemi, mi capisce ma soffre. In tutto questo lui soffre e io sto male perché gli voglio bene e non voglio vederlo soffrire. 

Ieri sera mi ha detto che se questa cosa mi fa star così male, possiamo chiudere e ognuno per la sua strada ma, boh. 

Ho paura. La verità è che non ho voglia di perderlo ma so che devo evitare di vederlo e andare da lui. Che strazio!

Poi tutte ste etichette e definizioni del cazzo: gay, bisex, trisex...ma che cazzo???? Io non voglio essere definito da nessuna etichetta, non sono un oggetto. Ho un cuore e questo cuore batte da 20 anni per una donna e qualche mese anche per lui. Sono umano, ho dei sentimenti e non mi va di spezzare il cuore a nessuno.


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Io non so cosa ne pensi [MENTION=5887]TradiAdmin[/MENTION], ma a me sembra che tu sia pesante ed offensivo.


Non vai dall'ortolano, oltre ai ravanelli ci sono le zucchine i cetrioli le melanzane.


----------



## ciliegia (11 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Non vai dall'ortolano, oltre ai ravanelli ci sono le zucchine i cetrioli le melanzane.


Mi sa che invece tu ci vai spesso, è tipico.


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Luglio 2017)

Ps. Ciliegina di cosa vuoi parlare di amore?


----------



## Roby.roberto (11 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Naturalmente è difficile dirlo senza esserci passati, ma quello che penso è che se 'mio marito' mi tradisce tradisce me, la mia fiducia, il nostro rapporto, quello che abbiamo costruito, e questo mi fa malissimo. Se lo fa con una donna, un uomo, un cammello o una pecora che differenza può fare?


Invece la differenza esiste. Credo che mia moglie potrebbe anche perdonare un tradimento con un'altra donna. Si incazzerebbe, ne soffrirebbe ma alla fine mi riaccetterebbe come uomo che ama e marito dei suoi figli. 
Ma se scoprisse che sto con un uomo e ci faccio sesso, non ci voglio nemmeno pensare.

Se lei lo scoprisse, sarei io stesso a non rimettere più piede in casa perché so che le farei schifo. Perderei la stima ai suoi occhi. Scoprire che tuo marito fa sesso con un uomo è la cosa più brutta che può capitare ad una donna. Io la penso in questo modo.


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Mi sa che invece tu ci vai spesso, è tipico.


tipico? Specifica


Ora vado a mangiare


----------



## Divì (11 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Impossibile spiegare una cosa del genere. IO NON SONO GAY e nemmeno voglio pensare che posso esserlo diventato.
> Io con lui sto bene perché nel momento in cui stiamo insieme, mi sento bene. Poi, però, so che la mia vita, la mia serenità, il mio benessere è con mia moglie e i miei figli.
> La mia vita sono loro.
> Lui è solo sesso ma, nel frattempo, mi sono legato e affezionato.
> ...


Sono convinta che tu non sia gay. Un gay è una persona con orientamento sessuale prevalente verso persone del suo stesso sesso, che ha raggiunto una discreta consapevolezza di sè. 

E non mi pare il tuo caso.

Penso che se tu scoprissi di essere veramente innamorato di quest'uomo a tua moglie lo dovresti dire, così come lo penserei se ti fossi innamorato di una donna.

Ma io la penso in modo un po' particolare. So che il mio pensiero ha pochi seguaci in questi lidi.

in bocca al lupo ....


----------



## Roby.roberto (11 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sei la prima persona in 7 anni di forum che manderei a fare in culo
> Esco dal 3D
> Ti lascio a chi può comprendere
> Io comprendo tua moglie e i tuoi figli
> ...


Io cerco di non creare loro un trauma. Dicendoglielo (visto che ancora manco io so come andrà a finire) li traumatizzerei.

Vai vai farfalla. Spicca il volo.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (11 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vuoi un parere da donna?
> Non me ne fregherebbe nulla di dove l'ha preso e dove l'ha messo
> Penserei a chi ho sposato
> Ho sposato un uomo che amava le donne e avrebbe potuto anche tradurmi
> ...


Tu hai descritto le conseguenze.
Io ho descritto la causa.


----------



## Roby.roberto (11 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma il tradimento non c'entra un caxzo
> É come se tu pensi di stare con G e stai con F
> Tutto diventa falso.



Ecco vedi farfallina  qui sono d'accordo con te.

Come posso dire a mia moglie che sono confuso e che mi è successa questa cosa? Lei penserebbe come te! Penserebbe che per 16 anni ha creduto di aver sposato M. e invece poi penserebbe di aver sposato un estraneo, capisci?

E non è così. Io devo fare chiarezza in me. 
Se io sapessi per certo che voglio stare con lui, andrei da mia moglie e lo direi. 
Ma io voglio stare con lei e chiudere con lui e non perché mi è più comodo ma perché lui non è il mio futuro, perché io ho una moglie, sono un padre e ho delle cazzo di responsabilità verso i figli che ho scelto di mettere al mondo!
Lui è arrivato dopo, è una distrazione, è un che cazzo ne so...forse mi mancava il sesso visto che mia moglie dopo il terzo figlio sembra quasi che abbia raggiunto la pace dei sensi.

Cazzo io ho 46 anni e VOGLIO SCOPARE. SE TU NON ME LA DAI, è PIU CHE NORMALE CHE IO CERCO FUORI QUELLO CHE NON TROVO IN CASA. e non facciamo tutti i perfetti moralisti del cazzo per favore perché siamo tutti gli stessi da sto punto di vista.


----------



## Roby.roberto (11 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non sei sporco
> Tu sei questo e prima lo accetti prima è megkio per tutti
> La vita a lei l'hai già rovinata per sempre ma sei ancora in tempo a chiudere e non farti beccare
> Poi però devi essere onesto con te e con lei
> ...


DEVO SOLO CHIUDERE QUESTA STORIA CHE MI HA MANDATO FUORI DI TESTA :-(

Basta, questa sera l'ho capito.

Spezzerò il cuore a lui ma pazienza.

Io sono un padre e ho una responsabilità verso mia moglie e verso i miei figli. Sono loro i miei unici affetti veri e sinceri.


Mi sento così male :-( mi sento così "sporco" perché quello che mi è successo mi è piaciuto, cioè non rinnego nulla però non la sento una cosa mia. 

Voglio tornare alla mia vita di prima. Rivoglio indietro IL VECCHIO ME. :-(


----------



## Roby.roberto (11 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Chiedo venia mi spiegate i capisaldi del l'ammore? Perché Roby dice di amare sua moglie e intanto prende il ramoscello nodoso nel buchino(?)stellato. Sente, presumo le farfalle nello stomaco con la moglie, e le farfalle le sente anche quando gli viene irrorato il suddetto buchino, forse l'irroramento gli arriva nello stomaco.
> Roby deve solo dire, continuo a fare quel che faccio ma non posso parlare d'amore. Poi me lo spiegate voi l'ammore..........voi puri nell'animo da essere eletti a saperlo


Ma che cazzo dici??? Cosa ne sai tu di quella che è la mia vita sessuale con lui? Se ti dico che NON MI SENTO GAY E NON SONO GAY.....usalo il cervello no? O ti devo fare il disegnino?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (11 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Cosa ne sai tu? Ma stai zitto/a...


Blaise è un mattacchione, non ha pietà per nessuno. Apprezzerai...


----------



## Roby.roberto (11 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non penso che sia facile, anzi
> Non penso neanche che serv troncarla
> Serve che tu fai chiarezza con te stesso e che ripeto pensi a tua moglie e soprattutto ai tuoi figli
> Credo che sia difficilissimo e posso capire le tue paure
> *Capisco molto di più quello che penserebbe tua moglie*


Ecco vedo che hai capito perfettamente :-(

DEVO TRONCARLA. Non avviene quello che dice Blaise53...io non sono "passivo" se così si dice. 
Forse è stata solo curiosità, non saprei. Mi è piaciuto lo ammetto ma nel rapporto con lui io continuo a essere UOMO cioè non succede che faccia io la donna.
Ragazzi è tremendo, mi vergognano da morire sti discorsi ma voglio che capiate una cosa: IO NON LO PRENDO IN QUEL POSTO. d'ACCORDO? 
E quando parlo di sperimentazione intendo dire che prima d'ora non mi aveva mai fatto un ....... un uomo né io avevo.....un uomo. Non succede altro fra noi. Succede esattamente che io faccio quello che un uomo fa con una donna, solo che anziché farlo con mia moglie, lo faccio con lui.

Io a lui p.....non ne faccio nè mai gliene farò perché mki schifo! Ora avete il quadro???? E l'ho baciato si e no due volte perché non riesco.

Ecco. Posso considerarmi gay? No! 
Non so manco io che cazzo sono!!!
Fatto sta che mi sento sporco perchè uso un culo maschile e, di conseguenza, se mia moglie lo venisse a sapere, non vorrebbe più avermi al suo fianco e la capirei benissimo. Per questo mi sento sporco.


----------



## Foglia (11 Luglio 2017)

Ho conosciuto una donna che ha scoperto il tradimento del marito con un uomo. Per fortuna non avevano figli. Lui le ha detto, dopo essere stato beccato in flagrante, che aveva bisogno di fare chiarezza dentro di sé. Lei, una persona mitissima (e paziente come ce ne sono davvero poche) gli ha risposto che lui avrebbe fatto chiarezza, ma da separato.

Da quel che mi ha detto, per lei è stato un colpo duro. Si e' sentita spiazzata, non ha neppure potuto vivere la fase del paragone, della "competizione" se vogliamo, con l'amante.
Mi disse che era come se quel mondo, fortunatamente per lei fatto di una casa e di pochi anni di matrimonio, non fosse più il suo. Ha superato il trauma ed è andata pure avanti. Però non ha pensato neppure per un minuto a perdonare quel tradimento.


----------



## Roby.roberto (11 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma il fatto che tu stia così male per lui non ti fa pensare che questo non sia solo un episodio ?
> Pensi davvero di poter tornare quello che eri
> Che tutti ti taglierebbero fuori dal loro mondo é certo se lo scoprissero
> *Se invece fossi tu a parlarne forse dopo il primo momento cercherebbero di capirt*i


Non mi capirebbe nessuno. Conosco la mia famiglia e tutto il parentado come le mie tasche.

Mi sarebbe piaciuto mantenere un rapporto amichevole con lui, come lo era lo scorso anno. Perché cazzo abbiamo complicato tutto?

Ho preso la mia decisione. Lo taglierò dalla mia vita. Spero non si vendichi e mi rovini per sempre. 
Mi dispiace, io gli voglio davvero bene a sto ragazzo che ne ha passate di cotte e crude nella vita ma DEVO. LO FARO.


----------



## Roby.roberto (11 Luglio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> *dovresti invece oensarci, perchè se fai sesso con un uomo, hai un rapporto omosessuale.*
> 
> e visto che ammetti che il sesso con tua moglie è diventato molto satuario e a te sta bene così, la somma fa il totale


Tecnicamente non so come funziona.
Come ho scritto già sopra, io tecnicamente con lui faccio esattamente le stesse cose che farei con una donna. Nè più nè meno.

In culo? NON LO PRENDO. Però lui sì.
POMPINO? NON GLIENE FACCIO. Ma lui lo fa a me.
BACI? solo dopo l'ubriacatura la prima volta e un giorno che lui stava male e piangeva perché volevo troncare.

Mi posso definire GAY? 

Come posso dire di essere gay se a me certe cose fanno schifo!


----------



## Ruxandra (11 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti interessa l'anima ma te lo scopi
> ma ti leggi?
> Hai 46 anni prendi atto di quello che sei (e non c'è nulla di sbagliato) ma non coinvolgere persone che credono tu sia altro


Concordo con l'incorenza del dichiarare interesse per l'anima ma alla fine "scopare come conigli" cit ... Però è possibile che non sappia quel che è, o che sia "per forza" qualcosa (gay) ...

L'omosessuale prova attrazione sessuale (oltre che mentale) per il CORPO maschile. Il bisex in teoria in egual modo per entrambi i sessi, ma in realtà c'è sempre una preferenza per un genere, e quindi una tendenza più omosessuale che eterosessuale.

Comunque da quel che ho letto per me questa storia è da inserire nella categoria "trasgressioni" e non è risolvibile cercando l'orientamento ...


----------



## Roby.roberto (11 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Va bene, non facciamo troppo grandi cose che possono essere piccole.
> 
> Una cosa x volta.
> 
> ...


Confermo. Mi piace la XXXX!!! 
Forse mi piacciono i buchi....direi....


----------



## Foglia (11 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Tecnicamente non so come funziona.
> Come ho scritto già sopra, io tecnicamente con lui faccio esattamente le stesse cose che farei con una donna. Nè più nè meno.
> 
> In culo? NON LO PRENDO. Però lui sì.
> ...


Ma perché, credi che tra etero tutti facciano tutto?
Non lo so di che orientamento tu sia, pensa bene alle conseguenze prima che nel frattempo in cui sperimenti e ci pensi su accada un bel casino.

Direi che ove anche tu arrivassi alla conclusione che ti piacciono gli uomini, forse dovresti dare tempo più che altro agli altri, di capirlo. Vale a dire che sputare di punto in bianco un simile rospo non mi pare una buona idea per nessuno.


----------



## Roby.roberto (11 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo dici amo mia moglie ma vaffangulo a parlare d'amore ma che amore è se poi chiama il manico e tu giù a prenderlo in culo. E daiii che mi fai venire il voltastomaco, allora si che sento le farfalle, quando ti riempi la bocca dell'amore e non solo


Il voltastomaco lo fai venire tu a me.

Ciò che ti dà fastidio negli altri, CORREGGILO IN TE.

Ti piacerebbe prenderlo eh?  Si sente tanto sai...peccato che quelli come te a me non attizzano.

Fammi la cortesia di non rispondere più che mi hai stufato.


----------



## Divì (11 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Va bene, non facciamo troppo grandi cose che possono essere piccole.
> 
> Una cosa x volta.
> 
> ...


anche questa è una buona domanda, perbacco! :up:


----------



## Roby.roberto (11 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> MA sciacquati la bocca quando dici di amare tua moglie, solo questo. Poi puoi prendere tutti i ravanelli che vuoi.


NON CONOSCI LA MIA VITA. NON SAI UN TUBO DI ME. 

OMOFOBO DEL CAZZO!


----------



## Roby.roberto (11 Luglio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Quoterei ....


Il tradimento è sempre sbagliato a prescindere ma tradire tua moglie con un'altra donna e tradirla con un uomo è differente dal mio punto di vista.


----------



## Roby.roberto (11 Luglio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Sono convinta che tu non sia gay. Un gay è una persona con orientamento sessuale prevalente verso persone del suo stesso sesso, che ha raggiunto una discreta consapevolezza di sè.
> 
> E non mi pare il tuo caso.
> 
> ...


GRAZIE. TU HAI COMPRESO!!!


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo dici??? Cosa ne sai tu di quella che è la mia vita sessuale con lui? Se ti dico che NON MI SENTO GAY E NON SONO GAY.....usalo il cervello no? O ti devo fare il disegnino?


Hai molti soldi? Hai una Ferrari? Hai una villa con piscina? Se non hai tutto questo non sei gay............si RICCHIONE......


----------



## Divì (11 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Il tradimento è sempre sbagliato a prescindere ma tradire tua moglie con un'altra donna e tradirla con un uomo è differente dal mio punto di vista.


Non saprei, io sono stata tradita con una donna ma non è che mi sia divertita a scoprirlo 

poi, per carità, non conosco tua moglie e tu sì. Se pensi che non ti perdonerebbe il tradimento con un uomo, avrai ragione. Non sarei certa, al tuo posto, che quello con una donna te lo farebbe passare. Ecco tutto.


----------



## Roby.roberto (11 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ho conosciuto una donna che ha scoperto il tradimento del marito con un uomo. Per fortuna non avevano figli. Lui le ha detto, dopo essere stato beccato in flagrante, che aveva bisogno di fare chiarezza dentro di sé. Lei, una persona mitissima (e paziente come ce ne sono davvero poche) gli ha risposto che lui avrebbe fatto chiarezza, ma da separato.
> 
> Da quel che mi ha detto, per lei è stato un colpo duro. Si e' sentita spiazzata, non ha neppure potuto vivere la fase del paragone, della "competizione" se vogliamo, con l'amante.
> Mi disse che era come se quel mondo, fortunatamente per lei fatto di una casa e di pochi anni di matrimonio, non fosse più il suo. Ha superato il trauma ed è andata pure avanti. Però non ha pensato neppure per un minuto a perdonare quel tradimento.



Questo è il modo in cui reagirebbe mia moglie.

Io troncherò con lui. Ho deciso. Lo devo fare in modo brusco e totale.

Ma mi sentirò lo stesso un verme perché non so se avrò il coraggio di raccontarlo un giorno a mia moglie. Non me lo perdonerebbe :-(


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Tecnicamente non so come funziona.
> Come ho scritto già sopra, io tecnicamente con lui faccio esattamente le stesse cose che farei con una donna. Nè più nè meno.
> 
> In culo? NON LO PRENDO. Però lui sì.
> ...


Levati il pensiero prendilo in culo e vedi .......lascia decidere al cazzo


----------



## Orbis Tertius (11 Luglio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...questa è la differenza (non per tutti, eh ?)...
> La domanda che ponevo voleva risposte dalle signore perchè - al contrario - non so come reagirei (cioè, se trovassi mia moglie con un'altra donna).
> Istintivamente direi che c'è qualcosa che me lo farebbe preferire al tradimento con un uomo, cos'è però non lo so..


L'ho scritto ne "l'asimmetria maschio-femmina": il rapporto omosessuale maschile ha un impatto più forte di quello femminile perché c'è la violazione dell'intimità che il pene comporta.
Con tutte le conseguenze, fisiche e psicologiche.
Se trovo mia moglie con un'altra mi auto-invito


----------



## ipazia (11 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Per me è stata una scoperta e, lo ammetto con la faccia a terra perché me ne vergogno, mi piace. All'inizio mi ha devastato, ho perso 7 kg nel giro di un mese e mezzo e tutta la mia famiglia (persino quella di II grado) pensava avessi qualche malattia grave.
> Passata questa fase del tormento, io ho sentito un RISVEGLIO...una cosa che volevo anche io. Mi ha fatto paura, mi sta facendo paura, la voglio e non la voglio, è una sorta di TI VOGLIO ANCORA PER L'ULTIMA VOLTA E BASTA e FACCIAMO CHE SIA LA PENULTIMA PERCHè HO ANCORA BISGONO DI TE.
> Non lo so che cazzo mi è preso. Forse è solo ossessione. Io ho tanto caos dentro di me e faccio fatica per cercare di non fare trapelare nulla in casa. L'unica che nota che qualcosa non va è mia madre, infatti evito per ora di andare dai miei genitori perché ho paura che inizi a mettere il tarlo nell'orecchio a mia moglie.
> 
> ...


Nessuno ti può definire, o meglio, possono pure definirti in tutti i modi la fantasia suggerisca..ma tu sei tu. 
E neanche le tue definizioni di te possono raccoglierti fino in fondo. 

Non pensi? 

Se fossi al posto tuo, come prima cosa mi calmerei e uscirei dalla disquisizione gay, non gay e compagnia a cavallo. 

Se anche ti piacesse la penetrazione anale, mica vorrebbe dire che sei o non sei gay....se non che sei uno di quei maschi (deo gratia ) che si godono il piacere del punto L. 

Quanto all'attivo o al passivo non è una questione di pratiche, quanto una questione di posizione interiore rispetto alla pratica. 

Attivo o passivo è semplicemente un modo DIVERSO (e non maggiore o minore in termini di forza e/o virilità femminilità) dell'abbandono. 

Sono semplicemente modi diversi del godere. 

Conoscere la propria posizione, mica serve a darsi una etichetta, è solo una consapevolezza in più per godere insieme all'altr*. 

Essere gay significa provare attrazione per persone del proprio stesso genere. Semplicemente. 

Niente di più, niente di meno. 

La questione mi sembra che ruoti più intorno al fatto che in questo momento sei confuso e agitato. 
E che gestire una storia parallela, in cui in più scopri pure preferenze che non conoscevi, è complesso e anche doloroso. 

Come ti dicevo...io lascerei per un momento da parte questioni definitorie, e tutto quel che ne segue, e inizierei a cercare di sciogliere prima di tutto il come stai tu. 

Segare una cosa, perchè ti fa paura, se posso permettermi, non è particolarmente arguto. 
Adesso la questione è sul tavolo, un passo per volta serve scioglierla

Guarda che l'universo non si è incrinato, è ancora tutto come era prima di tutto


----------



## Nocciola (11 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Esatto. Questo è il motivo per cui non posso dirlo a mia moglie. Sia perché non sono sicuro di cosa sono e se lo sono diventato davvero. E poi anche per tutto quello che hai scritto. Non esisterebbe perdono. Penserebbe di aver sposato uno sconosciuto e di aver vissuto 16 anni con un estraneo, quando non è così.


Ti assicuro che se lo scopre perde qualsiasi stima che può avere per te
Quindi oensa in fretta a cosa sei e a cosa é importante per te


----------



## Roby.roberto (11 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Hai molti soldi? Hai una Ferrari? Hai una villa con piscina? Se non hai tutto questo non sei gay............si RICCHIONE......


E tu pensi di sapere cosa sia l'amore? Tu??? ah ah ah ah ah ma fammi il piacere. 
Vai a digerire, fai 4000 passi all'aria aperta.


----------



## ipazia (11 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> L'ho scritto ne "l'asimmetria maschio-femmina": il rapporto omosessuale maschile ha un impatto più forte di quello femminile perché c'è la *violazione dell'intimità che il pene comporta*.
> Con tutte le conseguenze, fisiche e psicologiche.
> Se trovo mia moglie con un'altra mi auto-invito


ah dai...:rotfl::rotfl:

invece le donne che penetrano, altro che cazzi, quelle non lasciano segni? 

Secondo me, un cazzo di carne penetra quel tanto...ma essere penetrati è bidirezionale...e i segni che restano lo ricordano a chi se lo è dimenticato


----------



## oriente70 (11 Luglio 2017)

Roberto non sei passivo ok ... Stacca la stacca la spina da questo giochetto e concentrati sulla famiglia ...


----------



## stany (11 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Cosa ne sai tu? Ma stai zitto/a...


Eh. Eh...eh.  Blaise gira col panetto di burro on tasca.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Luglio 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Tradimento é tradimento ... Stop ...poi con chi come è per quanto fanno da contorno


Ma pensi davvero che il problema qui sia il tradimento? Mah


----------



## Divì (11 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che se lo scopre perde qualsiasi stima che può avere per te
> Quindi oensa in fretta a cosa sei e a cosa é importante per te


Quoto.


----------



## ipazia (11 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Levati il pensiero prendilo in culo e vedi .......lascia decidere al cazzo


questa è come quando avevi detto a Ms di mettersi a culo aperto per aria in attesa del marito :carneval:

a volte ci vai giù proprio sgres eh


----------



## Nocciola (11 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Invece la differenza esiste. Credo che mia moglie potrebbe anche perdonare un tradimento con un'altra donna. Si incazzerebbe, ne soffrirebbe ma alla fine mi riaccetterebbe come uomo che ama e marito dei suoi figli.
> Ma se scoprisse che sto con un uomo e ci faccio sesso, non ci voglio nemmeno pensare.
> 
> Se lei lo scoprisse, sarei io stesso a non rimettere più piede in casa perché so che le farei schifo. Perderei la stima ai suoi occhi. Scoprire che tuo marito fa sesso con un uomo è la cosa più brutta che può capitare ad una donna. Io la penso in questo modo.


Perfetto 
Ma non é il sesso il problema


----------



## trilobita (11 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Questo è il modo in cui reagirebbe mia moglie.
> 
> Io troncherò con lui. Ho deciso. Lo devo fare in modo brusco e totale.
> 
> Ma mi sentirò lo stesso un verme perché non so se avrò il coraggio di raccontarlo un giorno a mia moglie. Non me lo perdonerebbe :-(


Ancora......
La vaccata è aver tradito tua moglie,di questo devi farti carico,punto.
Se glielo vomiti addosso ti liberi in un sol colpo la coscienza e della tua famiglia.
Se ci tieni,sopporti la mappazza nello stomaco e vai avanti.
Uomo,donna...l'hai tradita e basta.
Tronca sta' cosa.
Parla con tua moglie,falle capire che l'assenza di intimità ti pesa troppo e che bisogna trovare una soluzione.
Rivolgetevi a qualcuno che individui problema e soluzione.
Avete una famiglia con tre figli...ne vale la pena o no?


----------



## Nocciola (11 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Io cerco di non creare loro un trauma. Dicendoglielo (visto che ancora manco io so come andrà a finire) li traumatizzerei.
> 
> Vai vai farfalla. Spicca il volo.


E se lo scoprono?
Stai pensando a questo
Sarebbe ancora peggio


----------



## stany (11 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Chissà, magari vorrebbe essere al mio posto. Molti fate tutti i perfettini quando di tratta di accusare gli altri...poi sotto sotto siete peggio di tutti messi insieme!


Scusa eh....io sto  proprio dall'altra parte,nel senso che sono il tradito! E non mi piace che nemmeno una femmina si trastulli col mio sfintere.....Poi mai dire mai....a livello attrattivo non fisico, posso anche contemplare che un uomo mi possa interessare; ma è mai successo finora e,di anni ne ho qualcuno più di te!


----------



## Nocciola (11 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Ecco vedi farfallina  qui sono d'accordo con te.
> 
> Come posso dire a mia moglie che sono confuso e che mi è successa questa cosa? Lei penserebbe come te! Penserebbe che per 16 anni ha creduto di aver sposato M. e invece poi penserebbe di aver sposato un estraneo, capisci?
> 
> ...


Mio marito non fa sesso con me da 5 anni non cerco una donna nel caso un uomo.
Non prendere questa scusa. Scoperesti con altre donne 
Io capisco la tua paura te lo assicuro ma davvero non ti rendi conto di cosa potresti causare


----------



## oriente70 (11 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma pensi davvero che il problema qui sia il tradimento? Mah


Roberto ha aggiunto un condimento piccante al tradimento ... Sembra non sia passivo ... Ha sbagliato comunque a tradire. La novità??  Comunque se sua moglie scoprisse il  tradimento non lo vedrebbe con gli stessi occhi di prima... Lui è andato gi pesantemente oltre la moglie rischia molto di più..


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> E tu pensi di sapere cosa sia l'amore? Tu??? ah ah ah ah ah ma fammi il piacere.
> Vai a digerire, fai 4000 passi all'aria aperta.


Amorfo il sottoscritto non ha mai parlato d'amore sei tu che ti riempi la bocca d'amore per tua moglie. E ora mi fermo.


----------



## trilobita (11 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mio marito non fa sesso con me da 5 anni non cerco una donna nel caso un uomo.
> Non prendere questa scusa. Scoperesti con altre donne
> Io capisco la tua paura te lo assicuro ma davvero non ti rendi conto di cosa potresti causare


----------



## ipazia (11 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Scusa eh....io storia proprio dall'altra parte,nel senso che sono il tradito! *E non mi piace che nemmeno una femmina si trastulli col mio sfintere*.....Poi mai dire mai....a livello attrattivo non fisico, posso anche contemplare che un uomo mi possa interessare; ma è mai successo finora e,di anni ne ho qualcuno più di te!


nemmeno un ditino? 

scusami...non ho resistito


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


>


Trilo il record è di Carolina OTTO ANNI


----------



## Roby.roberto (11 Luglio 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Roberto non sei passivo ok ... Stacca la stacca la spina da questo giochetto e concentrati sulla famiglia ...



Sì, hai ragione. Assurdo tutto questo.

Devo pensare alla mia famiglia, a quello che ho, a chi mi è stata sempre accanto (mia moglie) e non deve scambiare l'oro con il piombo.

Cercherò di dimenticare questa fase della mia vita. Ho una bella vita e una bella famiglia e non posso rovinare tutto solo per un istinto del cavolo.

Grazie!


----------



## ipazia (11 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Sì, hai ragione. Assurdo tutto questo.
> 
> Devo pensare alla mia famiglia, a quello che ho, a chi mi è stata sempre accanto (mia moglie) e non deve scambiare l'oro con il piombo.
> 
> ...



e per un istinto così velocemente archiviabile, tu hai rischiato quel che hai rischiato? :singleeye:

La paura non è una buona consigliera...

EDIT: poi oh...complimenti per la velocità decisionale


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> e per un istinto così velocemente archiviabile, tu hai rischiato quel che hai rischiato? :singleeye:
> 
> La paura non è una buona consigliera...


Ma come le dici bene le cosine. Gentile ma chi intende sferzanti.


----------



## trilobita (11 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Trilo il record è di Carolina OTTO ANNI


Davvero,sono basico e basito,boh...
Epperò,Blaise,al posto tuo,ci andrei piano a stigmatizzare il percorso di Carolina.
Per certi versi è abbastanza sovrapponibile al tuo.
Per la motivazione,perlomeno.
Tu vai "In esterna",perché tua moglie te la fa vedere poco,lei per anni zero assoluto.
Tanti anni con lo stesso amante,grandi sensi di colpa,tentativi di troncare,ma lei per prima si cosparge il capo di cenere per il tradimento, in realtà non vi era una famiglia al completo,solo lei con i figli,è durato pure troppo.
Ah,Carola,tra l'altro,se questo nuovo compagno lo vuoi ancora per un pezzo,conviene che il tuo ex marito le convalescenze le faccia a casa sua e si faccia assistere amorevolmente dalla modella ucraina sua nuova compagna...


----------



## ipazia (11 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma come le dici bene le cosine. Gentile ma chi intende sferzanti.


forma e sostanza


----------



## Skorpio (11 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> io lo sai, non lo vedo per esempio
> 
> non capisco proprio l'aggravante del genere.
> 
> Anche se capisco quel che dici...collocheresti il tradimento in un tempo e in uno spazio molto più antico dell'effettivo tradimento, e sentiresti falsata tutta la relazione, sbaglio?


Embe' ...

Metti che G abbia dichiaratamente dimostrato a te a fatti e a parole che dall'uccello vuole starci a minimo 4 metri e mezzo, e averci in ogni caso poco a che fare, e poi lo scopri amabilmente dedicato a passarci tempo assieme...

Qui subetrano fattori incontrollabili


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Non posso dirglielo, perché le prenderebbe un colpo e finirebbe il matrimonio e QUESTO NON LO VOGLIO.
> Io la amo ancora. Il problema non è che non amo più mia moglie e voglio vivere il resto della mia vita con questo ragazzo. Io voglio restare con la mia famiglia, ma ora come ora non riesco a rinunciare a lui. Ci ho provato. Cosa credi che in sei mesi io abbia accettato questo mio lato come se nulla fosse? Sono stato male, sono entrato in crisi, ho provato a chiudere, ho venduto la play station per non giocare online, ho cambiato numero di tel. NIENTE, non è servito a niente.
> 
> L'unica cosa che non faccio più è invitarlo a casa mia. L'ho invitato solo una volta perché mi sembrava corretto fargli conoscere la mia famiglia ma all'epoca fra noi non c'era nulla.
> ...


Sono solo alla seconda pagina e quindi mi scuso se hai già risposto in proposito ad altri.
A me risulta strana l'amicizia nata giocando online alla play. Al massimo ci si insulta. Perché avete voluto incontrarvi e perché hai trovato corretto  presentarlo in famiglia per poi frequentarlo da solo? E ancora come può saltare in mente a un uomo sposato di correre a casa di un amico appena conosciuto e passarci ore?


----------



## Skorpio (11 Luglio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> anche questa è una buona domanda, perbacco! :up:


 Su certe cose serve rigidità :rotfl:


----------



## Divì (11 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Su certe cose serve rigidità :rotfl:


Uno sguardo dritto è concentrato sul punto ..... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (11 Luglio 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Li pure io anni che cerco di convincerla


Che poi attenzione...

Mica è detto che si venga accolti a braccia aperte , eh..?

Ci sta anche di venir rifiutati e sentirsi dare del porco schifoso

E magari con l'aggiunta che è proprio x quel modo di esser cosi, la lei si è gettata tra le braccia di un'altra

Insomma.. becco e bastonato 

Gira tanta gentaglia fra le mogli di oggi in giro, cautela!


----------



## ipazia (11 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Embe' ...
> 
> Metti che G abbia dichiaratamente dimostrato a te a fatti e a parole che dall'uccello vuole starci a minimo 4 metri e mezzo, e averci in ogni caso poco a che fare, e poi lo scopri amabilmente dedicato a passarci tempo assieme...
> 
> Qui subetrano fattori incontrollabili


Seriamente...

io e G. abbiamo discusso e discutiamo serenamente di terz* nella coppia. 

E ora come ora è condiviso il fatto che nel caso la fantasia iniziasse a divenire desiderio concreto, per uno dei due o per entrambi, ne parleremmo e vedremmo come e se è possibile trasformarlo in un percorso nostro. 

Quindi mi incazzerei per il patto tradito. 

Che si trastulli con passere o uccelli di altra specie. 

Ma non penso che facciamo testo...se devo essere sincera
Abbiamo una impostazione, in particolare dal punto di vista della sessualità, che non è esattamente nei binari tradizionali


----------



## Roby.roberto (11 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ancora......
> La vaccata è aver tradito tua moglie,di questo devi farti carico,punto.
> Se glielo vomiti addosso ti liberi in un sol colpo la coscienza e della tua famiglia.
> Se ci tieni,sopporti la mappazza nello stomaco e vai avanti.
> ...


Sì. Esatto. Devo: troncare con lui in modo definitivo. 
Poi parlare con mia moglie. A me il sesso manca nel rapporto.
Terzo: Andare avanti e superare questa crisi e lo devo ai miei figli. 

Mi dispiace aver tradito mia moglie. A cose fatte, sembra banale dirlo ma a me dispiace veramente.
Non me la merito proprio una come lei.


----------



## perplesso (11 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Tecnicamente non so come funziona.
> Come ho scritto già sopra, io tecnicamente con lui faccio esattamente le stesse cose che farei con una donna. Nè più nè meno.
> 
> In culo? NON LO PRENDO. Però lui sì.
> ...


hai un'erezione valida con un uomo.  ti ecciti a farlo con un uomo e a fartelo succhiare da un uomo.

hai rapporti completi con un uomo, il fatto che tu sia sempre attivo non modifica la cosa.


----------



## ipazia (11 Luglio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> hai un'erezione valida con un uomo.  ti ecciti a farlo con un uomo e a fartelo succhiare da un uomo.
> 
> hai rapporti completi con un uomo, il fatto che tu sia sempre attivo non modifica la cosa.


erezione valida. 

questa me la segno!


----------



## stany (11 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Chiedo venia mi spiegate i capisaldi del l'ammore? Perché Roby dice di amare sua moglie e intanto prende il ramoscello nodoso nel buchino(?)stellato. Sente, presumo le farfalle nello stomaco con la moglie, e le farfalle le sente anche quando gli viene irrorato il suddetto buchino, forse l'irroramento gli arriva nello stomaco.
> Roby deve solo dire, continuo a fare quel che faccio ma non posso parlare d'amore. Poi me lo spiegate voi l'ammore..........voi puri nell'animo da essere eletti a saperlo


Non ha detto se sia attivo o passivo....e fa' la differenza....sostanziale.Anche secondo me per il lavoro di recupero con la moglie , che dice di amare.Io son sempre del parere che chi  ama non tradisce.....E qui non è prevalentemente sesso e crisi d'identità. Capisco bene come si senta.


----------



## Roby.roberto (11 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> E se lo scoprono?
> Stai pensando a questo
> Sarebbe ancora peggio


Sono preparato al peggio.

Se dovessero scoprirlo, non negherei nulla. Direi la verità e mi subirei le conseguenze, che sarebbero devastanti per tutti, non solo per me.

Cazzo....cazzo...cazzo... :-( 


Se lui dice di amarmi, non riferirà nulla a mia moglie. Mi porterò questo peso nella tomba  e amen.
Se lui lo dovesse dire per vendicarsi, mi prenderò tutto quello che succederà.


----------



## perplesso (11 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> erezione valida.
> 
> questa me la segno!


Antolisei docet


----------



## Skorpio (11 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Seriamente...
> 
> io e G. abbiamo discusso e discutiamo serenamente di terz* nella coppia.
> 
> ...


Capisco...

Ma qui sui binari tradizionali in qualche maniera si è costretti a scendere, come dire...

Se io a te, mia donna, in mille contesti e confronti, ti dimostrò a fatti e a parole che quell'aspetto li mi è estraneo, cosa che oggettivamente ci sta.. poi scoprire che estraneo non lo è affatto, è un bel colpo direi


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> erezione valida.
> 
> questa me la segno!


Poi ci spiega l'invalida :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Luglio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> Antolisei docet


Anto chi ?


----------



## stany (11 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Invece la differenza esiste. Credo che mia moglie potrebbe anche perdonare un tradimento con un'altra donna. Si incazzerebbe, ne soffrirebbe ma alla fine mi riaccetterebbe come uomo che ama e marito dei suoi figli.
> Ma se scoprisse che sto con un uomo e ci faccio sesso, non ci voglio nemmeno pensare.
> 
> Se lei lo scoprisse, sarei io stesso a non rimettere più piede in casa perché so che le farei schifo. Perderei la stima ai suoi occhi. Scoprire che tuo marito fa sesso con un uomo è la cosa più brutta che può capitare ad una donna. Io la penso in questo modo.


Razzista di genere? Un poco contraddittorio quando dici che preferiresti che tua moglie si scopi una donna: Forse la vedi come una non rivale,essendo orientato vieppiù verso i maschi! Pensaci.


----------



## stany (11 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Ecco vedi farfallina  qui sono d'accordo con te.
> 
> Come posso dire a mia moglie che sono confuso e che mi è successa questa cosa? Lei penserebbe come te! Penserebbe che per 16 anni ha creduto di aver sposato M. e invece poi penserebbe di aver sposato un estraneo, capisci?
> 
> ...


E....non trovando gnocca.....la storia della play station è poco credibile.....non è che hai messo un'inserzione su bakeka e t'ha risposto questo?


----------



## stany (11 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo dici??? Cosa ne sai tu di quella che è la mia vita sessuale con lui? Se ti dico che NON MI SENTO GAY E NON SONO GAY.....usalo il cervello no? O ti devo fare il disegnino?


Blaise usa di più la testa di sotto....


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Tecnicamente non so come funziona.
> Come ho scritto già sopra, io tecnicamente con lui faccio esattamente le stesse cose che farei con una donna. Nè più nè meno.
> 
> In culo? NON LO PRENDO. Però lui sì.
> ...


Sì.


----------



## Roby.roberto (11 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono solo alla seconda pagina e quindi mi scuso se hai già risposto in proposito ad altri.
> A me risulta strana l'amicizia nata giocando online alla play. Al massimo ci si insulta. Perché avete voluto incontrarvi e perché hai trovato corretto  presentarlo in famiglia per poi frequentarlo da solo? E ancora come può saltare in mente a un uomo sposato di correre a casa di un amico appena conosciuto e passarci ore?


ALT! ALT!

Io sono sempre stato un patito della play. Dall'anno scorso mi sono messo anche a parlare online con gli altri giocatori. Era un modo per comunicare in inglese e spagnolo. Mi piaceva. Fra tutti ci siamo scambiati i contatti facebook (tre di loro e lui). Perché? Per metterci d'accordo su quando potevamo essere tutti disponibili e con il tempo libero per giocare. A volte facevamo notte fonda, ma tutti.
Poi scoprii che questo tipo era italiano e da lì scambi parole, scambi battute, mi dice che vive in una città non molto  distante dalla mia e così via. Passano mesi e un giorno mi scrive su facebook il suo numero di cellulare. Così ci scrivevamo direttamente su whatsapp, ma questo solo con lui. 

A un certo punto, per motivi lavorativi, io ho avuto pochissimo tempo per giocare e lui, di tanto in tanto, si faceva sentire e mi chiedeva che facevo. Insomma abbiamo iniziato a chiacchierare e da premettere che io non sapevo nulla della sua vita privata, non sapevo che fosse bisex. Sapevo il suo nome, la sua età, il lavoro che faceva e stop. Scambiavamo anche audio vocali e, spesso, mi chiedeva di farle sentire la voce di mio figlio ecc. Insomma buttandola per scherzo mi disse che un giorno sarebbe passato dalle mie parti e così fu. Io lo invitai a casa mia. Ma non sapevo nulla di lui. Dopo che venne a casa e lo conobbi, iniziai a sentirlo spesso al tel ma era un'amicizia come tutte le altre. Un bravo ragazzo. Tutto qui.

La sera che mi chiamò e aveva bisogno di una mano, non potei rifiutare. Stava male il suo cane e io sono vet. 
Quella sera stava malissimo perché purtroppo il suo amico a 4 zampe non ce l'ha fatta e poi tra una cosa e l'altra ha iniziato a parlarmi dei suoi problemi. Insomma...birre...lacrime e Vaffxxxx!

Questo per dirti che io l'ho raccontata breve ma non è che ci ho messo 2 secondi ad andare a letto con lui.
Inoltre poi ho avuto dei problemi, disturbi nel sonno, una crisi, sono stato male per quel bacio che lui mi ha dato. La volta dopo ero andato per chiarire e dirgli che non doveva permettersi ma le cose sono andate diversamente...un casino dietro l'altro.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Nessuno ti può definire, o meglio, possono pure definirti in tutti i modi la fantasia suggerisca..ma tu sei tu.
> E neanche le tue definizioni di te possono raccoglierti fino in fondo.
> 
> Non pensi?
> ...


Eh faglielo capire se ci riesci ai maschi alfa qui...


----------



## ipazia (11 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Capisco...
> 
> Ma qui sui binari tradizionali in qualche maniera si è costretti a scendere, come dire...
> 
> Se io a te, mia donna, in mille contesti e confronti, ti dimostrò a fatti e a parole che quell'aspetto li mi è estraneo, cosa che oggettivamente ci sta.. poi scoprire che estraneo non lo è affatto, è un bel colpo direi



Come dicevo a farfie...lo capisco razionalmente. Davvero. 

Emotivamente per me la questione del genere è piuttosto relativa, se non nulla. Dico davvero 

Mi incazzerei per la menzogna. 
Mica perchè ha mentito con un maschio o con una femmina. 

Per me tradimento è mentire. Ingannare. Abusare la mia fiducia. 

Mi incazzerei se fosse bisessuale e non me lo avesse detto, sapendolo. 
O se fosse gay e non me lo ha detto, sapendolo. 

Se mi dicesse che ci ha sbattuto di botto il naso...credo che tenderei a credergli. Con i dovuti accorgimenti. 

Questo non mi risparmierebbe il senso di dissonanza, non penso che andrei serena a bermi una birretta, in ogni caso mi troverei a fare i conti col fatto che chi credevo lui fosse non è. 

Ma sarebbe questo a sbarellarmi. Mica un cazzo in culo. O in bocca. 

Cercherei comunque di capire. Non partirei in quarta e lancia in resta. Ecco. 

Ma, lo ripeto, la mia idea di sessualità, maschile e femminile è la mia...

Ed in ogni caso, se in coppia il sesso non fosse quello che è, a me scatterebbe allarme rosso....e non per la paura del tradimento in atto...ma perchè io voglio, pretendo una coppia in cui si scopa e bene anche. 

Quindi, riatterrando in questa situazione, come donna non tollererei lo spegnimento del sesso senza nessuna discussione a riguardo. 

Quando era avvenuto nella mia vecchia coppia io ci avevo sofferto moltissimo. Era il mio ex a non volerne discutere e a dirmi le stronzate del "ma tanto va così per tutti"...una coppia in cui si scopa male, io la discuterei a prescindere da un tradimento. 

Giusto per dire pane al pane e vino al vino.


----------



## ipazia (11 Luglio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Poi ci spiega l'invalida :rotfl:


si..sono curiosa proprio :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (11 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> nemmeno un ditino?
> 
> scusami...non ho resistito


Io sono stato "ispezionato" da una proctologa giovanissima e bellissima: mi è piaciuto da morire! 
Quando sono tornato per il controllo ero entusiasta: ma c'era UN proctologo. È stato di uno sgradevole unico


----------



## Skorpio (11 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Sono preparato al peggio.
> 
> Se dovessero scoprirlo, non negherei nulla. Direi la verità e mi subirei le conseguenze, che sarebbero devastanti per tutti, non solo per me.
> 
> ...


Se le cose stanno come hai descritto, io non ne farei una tragedia.

Ti piacciono le donne. Punto

Ti sei infatuato di questa storia. Punto

Lascia che si sgonfi come in genere queste storie si sgonfiano nel 99% dei casi.

Tra 6 mesi, dopo liti tragedie, promesse, vi sarete mandati in culo, e tutto sarà risolto

Se le cose stanno così come hai detto


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma pensi davvero che il problema qui sia il tradimento? Mah


Concordo in pieno con te.
Ma la messa in discussione di tutta una vita non è che viene facilmente compresa.
Se poi non la capiscono neanche in questo caso...  :sbatti:

Qui ne fanno una questione di attivo/passivo  :sbatti:


----------



## ipazia (11 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Io sono stato "ispezionato" da una proctologa giovanissima e bellissima: mi è piaciuto da morire!
> Quando sono tornato per il controllo ero entusiasta: ma c'era UN proctologo. È stato di uno sgradevole unico


Sei una zoccola!!!! 

ma veramente eh...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (11 Luglio 2017)

Secondo me è meglio se tieni la doppia relazione per in po'. Prima o poi ti stufi.
Tutte le scarpe diventano vecchi scarponi.


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Luglio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> hai un'erezione valida con un uomo.  ti ecciti a farlo con un uomo e a fartelo succhiare da un uomo.
> 
> hai rapporti completi con un uomo, il fatto che tu sia sempre attivo non modifica la cosa.


Scusa che vuoi dire?


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> erezione valida.
> 
> questa me la segno!


Pure tu?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (11 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sei una zoccola!!!!
> 
> ma veramente eh...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Dici? :rotfl:


----------



## Lostris (11 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Ecco vedi farfallina  qui sono d'accordo con te.
> 
> Come posso dire a mia moglie che sono confuso e che mi è successa questa cosa? Lei penserebbe come te! Penserebbe che per 16 anni ha creduto di aver sposato M. e invece poi penserebbe di aver sposato un estraneo, capisci?
> 
> ...



Scusa ma te la stai raccontando proprio bene.
Prima dici che con tua moglie non lo fate tanto ma state entrambi bene, poi urli che vuoi scopare ed è normale che cerchi fuori visto che lei non te la da... :facepalm:.. deciditi.

E poche palle, che in quelle righe cerchi solo una giustificazione per quello che hai fatto... 

Hai parlato con tua moglie del fatto che soffrivi della carenza di sesso? Ci hai tentato? Hai provato o ti sei messo subito a giocare ai videogiochi? 

Io non giudico nessuno, ma davvero non cercare scuse banali e cerca di capire invece cosa_ dentro te _ti ha portato dove sei ora.


----------



## Roby.roberto (11 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> *erezione valida.
> *
> questa me la segno!




   dai, mi hai fatto ridere!


----------



## ipazia (11 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eh faglielo capire se ci riesci ai maschi alfa qui...


pensa che si godono serenamente la penetrazione anale, e se la godono proprio, riuscendo a separare la questione maschio femmina dal piacere penetrativo

E quindi si danno la possibiltà di scegliere...un dito, due dita, uno strap con la donna, un trans, un altro uomo...

E sono altrettanto serenamente etero. Semplicemente godono


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Non ha detto se sia attivo o passivo....e fa' la differenza....sostanziale.Anche secondo me per il lavoro di recupero con la moglie , che dice di amare.Io son sempre del parere che chi  ama non tradisce.....E qui non è prevalentemente sesso e crisi d'identità. Capisco bene come si senta.


Non fa differenza.


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Non ha detto se sia attivo o passivo....e fa' la differenza....sostanziale.Anche secondo me per il lavoro di recupero con la moglie , che dice di amare.Io son sempre del parere che chi  ama non tradisce.....E qui non è prevalentemente sesso e crisi d'identità. Capisco bene come si senta.


È attivo. Gli si rizza con buchi stellati con vista palle.


----------



## Skorpio (11 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Come dicevo a farfie...lo capisco razionalmente. Davvero.
> 
> Emotivamente per me la questione del genere è piuttosto relativa, se non nulla. Dico davvero
> 
> ...


IPA io capisco il tuo punto di vista.

Ma la questione ripeto, la devi forzatamente collocare in un contesto che tu, x tua stessa ammissione, rifiuti.

E cioè la famiglia, i figli, la convivenza, etc...

Se non collochi in questo contesto che istintivamente (e nei fatti) respingi, io capisco che la tua chiave di lettura si sgancia da tutta una serie di cose, 

Come il fatto che fosse maschio o femmina

Ma il contesto è quello, non so se mi spiego...

E il contesto conta. Anzi, è decisivo

È la cartina di tornasole per fare diventare un uomo nel letto del tuo compagno una cosa molto diversa


----------



## ipazia (11 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Pure tu?


dai....erezione valida è bellissima!! :rotfl::rotfl:

mi ha fatta rotolare! :carneval:


----------



## Roby.roberto (11 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Razzista di genere? Un poco contraddittorio* quando dici che preferiresti che tua moglie si scopi una donna:* Forse la vedi come una non rivale,essendo orientato vieppiù verso i maschi! Pensaci.


Sei tu che non hai letto bene e non hai capito quello che io ho scritto. Rileggi. Poi scrivi.


----------



## ipazia (11 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Dici? :rotfl:


eh.. :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> ALT! ALT!
> 
> Io sono sempre stato un patito della play. Dall'anno scorso mi sono messo anche a parlare online con gli altri giocatori. Era un modo per comunicare in inglese e spagnolo. Mi piaceva. Fra tutti ci siamo scambiati i contatti facebook (tre di loro e lui). Perché? Per metterci d'accordo su quando potevamo essere tutti disponibili e con il tempo libero per giocare. A volte facevamo notte fonda, ma tutti.
> Poi scoprii che questo tipo era italiano e da lì scambi parole, scambi battute, mi dice che vive in una città non molto  distante dalla mia e così via. Passano mesi e un giorno mi scrive su facebook il suo numero di cellulare. Così ci scrivevamo direttamente su whatsapp, ma questo solo con lui.
> ...


A me sembra una strana amicizia. E lui molto molto ambiguo.


----------



## Roby.roberto (11 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> E....non trovando gnocca....*.la storia della play station è poco credibile*.....non è che hai messo un'inserzione su bakeka e t'ha risposto questo?


Le cose sono andate come le ho raccontate. Se non ci credi, me ne importa poco.

Non cercavo sesso. Non me la sono cercata sta merdata. E successo e basta!


----------



## Nocciola (11 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> pensa che si godono serenamente la penetrazione anale, e se la godono proprio, riuscendo a separare la questione maschio femmina dal piacere penetrativo
> 
> E quindi si danno la possibiltà di scegliere...un dito, due dita, uno strap con la donna, un trans, un altro uomo...
> 
> E sono altrettanto serenamente etero. Semplicemente godono


Infatti non è la penetrazione è il problema 
Però se a penetrarti è un uomo direi che non può definirti etero
Ma ancora una volta chi se ne frega di cosa sei 
Qui il problema è che non sei quello che ho deciso di sposare
E io mi sentirei anche una deficiente a non averlo capito, ad aver fatto figli con un uomo che non conoscevo
Qui é l'intera vita che metti in discussione e uscirne non è facile


----------



## stany (11 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> nemmeno un ditino?
> 
> scusami...non ho resistito


È successo, una tantum ! 
Si sostiene che possa essere una latenza omosessuale a frenare.....ma credo si tratti di cultura e luogo di nascita! Adesso mi prendo del razzista: in Puglia è molto diffusa l'omosessualità.....cosa risaputa.....La Magna Grecia.....
Anche i nazisti culattoni mettevano nei forni gli omosex.....
Per dirla tutta, m'è successo recentemente, in un magazzino Decathlon che, chiamato un commesso, ero con mia moglie, avessi un turbamento inspiegabile verso di lui.....Non so come giustificare; forse era la sua attrazione nei miei confronti....Comunque, tra percepire una sensazione (che m'ha dato fastidio,ovviamente), e lasciarsi andare perché magari mia moglie non me la dà....Devi essere predisposto e , svuotare per svuotare, allora, vanno bene anche le pecore (non me ne vogliano i pastori che,sanno di ciò che parlo).


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì.


Ta daaaaa
La donna dal monte ha detto SI


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Sei tu che non hai letto bene e non hai capito quello che io ho scritto. Rileggi. Poi scrivi.


Comunque una volta dici che vuoi bene a lui come a tua moglie, poi dici che hai una intesa profonda, poi che è solo sesso, poi che non conta niente.
Deciditi!





Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Sì. A me sta capitando in questo momento della mia vita. Amo mia moglie e non la lascerei mai. Non vorrei mai vederla soffrire però faccio sesso (anche) con un'altra persona (un uomo) e che dire? Non riesco a staccare, pur avendoci provato. Lui è troppo importante per me, tanto quanto mia moglie.


​


----------



## Roby.roberto (11 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti non è la penetrazione è il problema
> Però se a penetrarti è un uomo direi che non può definirti etero
> Ma ancora una volta chi se ne frega di cosa sei
> Qui il problema è che non sei quello che ho deciso di sposare
> ...


Ma che c'entra? 16 anni fa ero quello! Se poi ho fatto un errore o, se mai dovesse essere,sta uscendo soltanto adesso fuori il vero me, che cosa c'entra annullare tutto quello che siamo stati nel passato?


----------



## ipazia (11 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> IPA io capisco il tuo punto di vista.
> 
> Ma la questione ripeto, la devi forzatamente collocare in un contesto che tu, x tua stessa ammissione, rifiuti.
> 
> ...


lo capisco

ripeto, razionalmente.

Emotivamente ne sto fuori, proprio perchè come donna mi colloco in un'altra posizione

Capisco razionalmente la questione del mentire volutamente rispetto a chi si è. 
Che quel " chi si è" sia genere, o quel che si vuole

Ma non darei per scontato il fatto che sia premeditata

E di per certo, se con quel maschio ci ho scopato e riscopato, mica metterei in dubbio che ci ho scopato e che gli sia piaciuto...mentire sul piacere riesce sia ai maschi sia alle femmine, ma mentire per anni la vedo davvero dura

Quindi non mi sentirei messa in discussione dal fatto che mi ha tradito con un maschio o con una donna...

Mi sentirei messa in discussione dall'inganno, questo sì

Di mio però, io anche credo, e l'ho imparato sulla mia pelle, che credere di conoscere l'altro è una illusione. 
Già è difficile conoscere se stessi...pensare di conoscere l'altro, anche in questi termini, io lo trovo illusorio. 

E non ci credo. 
Quindi di mio, anche rispetto a G., io so che conosco chi lui mi sta mostrando. 
Non chi è lui interamente.  
E di sorprese, belle o brutte che siano, me ne potrei trovare ad ogni svincolo


Dimenticare questo è uno dei motivi per cui si cade dal pero quando uno ammazza la compagna. 
E i vicini poi dicono "ma si amavano così tanto!!" (uso un esempio estremo per sottolineare. Senza voler far paragoni di contenuto)


----------



## Roby.roberto (11 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Caro stany forse non mi sono spiegato, quando il ricchione mancato parla di amare la moglie ma va a ficcare il biscottino in un cunicolo merdoso con vista palle, mi parte tutto. Se "hai capito" bene, se no prosegui senza nominare il nome di Blaise invano



Non capisco come gli amministratori di questo forum non ti bannino e permettano di scrivere tali offese. 
Adesso segnalerò la pagina a chi so io.
Mi dispiace per il forum ma come si dice "Per un cattivo monaco, ci va di mezzo l'intero convento!".


----------



## ipazia (11 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti non è la penetrazione è il problema
> Però se a penetrarti è un uomo direi che non può definirti etero
> Ma ancora una volta chi se ne frega di cosa sei
> Qui il problema è che non sei quello che ho deciso di sposare
> ...


Ripeto, conosco persone etero che giocano serenamente con maschi e femmine indistintamente. 

E dal punto di vista relazionale sono etero. 

Sono livelli diversi. 
Dipende molto da come si colloca la sessualità nella vita. 

Esistono molteplici modi della sessualità..e come si diceva oggi riguardo ai gusti, sono tanti quanti chi vive i diversi modi. 

La sessualità non è bianco o nero.

Renderla bianca o nera è solo un trucco per semplificare e catalogare, ma poi il ventaglio è ampio.


----------



## Roby.roberto (11 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> È successo, una tantum !
> Si sostiene che possa essere una latenza omosessuale a frenare.....ma credo si tratti di cultura e luogo di nascita! Adesso mi prendo del razzista: in Puglia è molto diffusa l'omosessualità.....cosa risaputa.....La Magna Grecia.....
> Anche i nazisti culattoni mettevano nei forni gli omosex.....
> Per dirla tutta, m'è successo recentemente, in un magazzino Decathlon che, chiamato un commesso, ero con mia moglie, avessi un turbamento inspiegabile verso di lui.....Non so come giustificare; forse era la sua attrazione nei miei confronti....Comunque, tra percepire una sensazione (che m'ha dato fastidio,ovviamente), e lasciarsi andare perché magari mia moglie non me la dà....Devi essere predisposto e , s*vuotare per svuotare, allora, vanno bene anche le pecore *(non me ne vogliano i pastori che,sanno di ciò che parlo).


Tu non hai capito un cazzo. Ma ti rendi conto di quello che scrivi?

Ma vatti a fare 4000 passi e fai compagnia a quell'altro pervertito sin dalla nascita!!!!


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> lo capisco
> 
> ripeto, razionalmente.
> 
> ...


Vabbè ma TU adesso sei in questo punto per le esperienze che hai vissuto e per come sei tu.
Ma se ti fossi sposata a vent'anni e avessi avuto tre figli e vita di famiglia per vent'anni (non spaventarti :carneval altroché che ti sentiresti tradita per vent'anni.
È evidente che se un uomo ha una erezione valida per un ventennio con la moglie significa che la moglie gli piace. Ma un tradimento fa mettere tutto in dubbio.


----------



## Roby.roberto (11 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Secondo me è meglio se tieni la doppia relazione per in po'. Prima o poi ti stufi.
> Tutte le scarpe diventano vecchi scarponi.


No, non va bene. Bisogna darci un taglio e subito.


----------



## perplesso (11 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Scusa che vuoi dire?





Blaise53 ha detto:


> Pure tu?


che se ti arrapi con un culo maschile, sei ricchione


----------



## ipazia (11 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> È successo, una tantum !
> Si sostiene che possa essere una latenza omosessuale a frenare.....ma credo si tratti di cultura e luogo di nascita! Adesso mi prendo del razzista: in Puglia è molto diffusa l'omosessualità.....cosa risaputa.....La Magna Grecia.....
> Anche i nazisti culattoni mettevano nei forni gli omosex.....
> Per dirla tutta, m'è successo recentemente, in un magazzino Decathlon che, chiamato un commesso, ero con mia moglie, avessi un turbamento inspiegabile verso di lui.....Non so come giustificare; forse era la sua attrazione nei miei confronti....Comunque, tra percepire una sensazione (che m'ha dato fastidio,ovviamente), e lasciarsi andare perché magari mia moglie non me la dà....Devi essere predisposto e , svuotare per svuotare, allora, vanno bene anche le pecore (non me ne vogliano i pastori che,sanno di ciò che parlo).


beccato!! :carneval:

ma che latenza omosessuale di sti cazzi

avete la prostata, massaggiare la prostata porta piacere!!!!!! (punto L. se googli). :carneval:

Poi altra questione è l'attrazione verso il proprio genere, verso l'altro genere, verso entrambi i generi...ma è un altro livello!!!


----------



## perplesso (11 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> dai....erezione valida è bellissima!! :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> mi ha fatta rotolare! :carneval:


se ritrovo il mio libro di diritto penale, ti mando la foto della pagina


----------



## oriente70 (11 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Che poi attenzione...
> 
> Mica è detto che si venga accolti a braccia aperte , eh..?
> 
> ...


La vita ci riserva molte sorprese


----------



## stany (11 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non fa differenza.


A parere mio si!


----------



## oriente70 (11 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Che oriente pende


Blaise a me non pende non ho raggiunto ancora l'età dei metalli


----------



## Skorpio (11 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quindi non mi sentirei messa in discussione dal fatto che mi ha tradito con un maschio o con una donna...
> 
> Mi sentirei messa in discussione dall'inganno, questo sì


È la struttura progettuale prima ancora che noi individui, che va in discussione, secondo me

Ed è proprio qui che sta la disperazione del nostro amico nel venir scoperto, perché la moglie ne resterebbe distrutta, ma non dal tradimento
Non dall' uomo
Non dalla donna
Non dal nero o dal trans

Ma dal fatto che va in crisi la struttura progettuale in origine

E ahimè si.. in ottica di struttura progettuale "tradizionale" si... Il genere conta

La propensione taciuta di genere uguale al proprio conta

Secondo me


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> A parere mio si!


Lo so.
Ma questo parla della tua sessualità e di ciò che tu attribuisci alla penetrazione.
E da un uomo che dà queste attribuzioni io non vorrei essere penetrata.


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Luglio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> che se ti arrapi con un culo maschile, sei ricchione


Contieniti


----------



## ipazia (11 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè ma TU adesso sei in questo punto per le esperienze che hai vissuto e per come sei tu.
> Ma se ti fossi sposata a vent'anni e avessi avuto tre figli e vita di famiglia per vent'anni (non spaventarti :carneval altroché che ti sentiresti tradita per vent'anni.
> È evidente che se un uomo ha una erezione valida per un ventennio con la moglie significa che la moglie gli piace. Ma un tradimento fa mettere tutto in dubbio.


Infatti.

Come dicevo a farfie, capisco razionalmente

ma emotivamente no...sono proprio da un'altra parte. 

...non mi spavento...scampato pericolo oramai :carneval:

Aggiungo però che, fatta la frittata, a questo punto scappare da questa situazione senza affrontarla perchè la moglie se no sclera, non porta gran bene secondo me. 

Ho imparato che se le cose non si affrontano, in ogni caso riemergono e chiedono il conto. 

Ora come ora, chiudere e archiviare il capitolo non mi sembrerebbe arguto. 

La cosa è successa. Non è che chiudere la fa sparire. 

Si tratta di affrontare. Scappare non sposta di un mm quanto accaduto. 

E negare amplifica, fra l'altro


----------



## stany (11 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Sei tu che non hai letto bene e non hai capito quello che io ho scritto. Rileggi. Poi scrivi.


Hai detto il contrario....non mi pare


----------



## Nocciola (11 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra? 16 anni fa ero quello! Se poi ho fatto un errore o, se mai dovesse essere,sta uscendo soltanto adesso fuori il vero me, che cosa c'entra annullare tutto quello che siamo stati nel passato?


Che lei avrà sempre il dubbio chr questa cosa era dentro di te e tu ne avevi il sospetto accantonandola 
So che può non essere così ma non la convincerai mai di questo 
Almeno a me non convinceresti e sarebbe devastante 
Non c'è di mezzo solo il matrimonio ma dei figli, 
Ogni donna o almeno spero la maggioranza fa un figlio con un uomo che ama e che peNSA possa essere il padre migliore per i suoi figli. 
Sai cosa vuol dire pensare di aver fatto un figlio con qualcuno che non voleva te ma semplicemente gli servivi per avere qualcosa che non avrebbe avuto
Io lo so che 90 su 100 non è così
Ma quel 10 restante pesa molto di piu


----------



## Roby.roberto (11 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> beccato!! :carneval:
> 
> ma che latenza omosessuale di sti cazzi
> 
> ...



Va bene gente, vi saluto.

Ringrazio tutti coloro che hanno cercato di capire come mi sento e il mio punto di vista.
Grazie per i consigli ma non credo che proseguire queste discussioni mi aiuterà più di tanto.

Auguro col cuore a tutti coloro che parlano a vanvera, di cadere in una situazione strana, proprio come è successo a me ... per capirla e superarla ci devi prima passare nel mezzo. Ecco, ve lo auguro.

Buona notte e se qualcuno fosse davvero interessato a sapere cosa ne sarà di me o a darmi qualche consiglio spassionato, bene che mi contatti in pvt e risponderò a tutti.


GRAZIE ANCORA.


notte.

M.


----------



## perplesso (11 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Contieniti


adeguo il registro comunicativo.   ti hanno già affossato un post, cerca di far sì che non te ne debbano affossare altri


----------



## ipazia (11 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È la struttura progettuale prima ancora che noi individui, che va in discussione, secondo me
> 
> Ed è proprio qui che sta la disperazione del nostro amico nel venir scoperto, perché la moglie ne resterebbe distrutta, ma non dal tradimento
> Non dall' uomo
> ...


sì...ma se delle propensioni di genere non ne sapeva nulla, mica poteva saperlo prima di saperlo e quindi come poteva dirlo? 

non so se mi spiego


----------



## Roby.roberto (11 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Hai detto il contrario....non mi pare



Oh allora non capisci proprio l'italiano. E che cazzo!


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È la struttura progettuale prima ancora che noi individui, che va in discussione, secondo me
> 
> Ed è proprio qui che sta la disperazione del nostro amico nel venir scoperto, perché la moglie ne resterebbe distrutta, ma non dal tradimento
> Non dall' uomo
> ...


Quoto anche te.


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Va bene gente, vi saluto.
> 
> Ringrazio tutti coloro che hanno cercato di capire come mi sento e il mio punto di vista.
> Grazie per i consigli ma non credo che proseguire queste discussioni mi aiuterà più di tanto.
> ...


Sogni d'oro.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È la struttura progettuale prima ancora che noi individui, che va in discussione, secondo me
> 
> Ed è proprio qui che sta la disperazione del nostro amico nel venir scoperto, perché la moglie ne resterebbe distrutta, ma non dal tradimento
> Non dall' uomo
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Orbis Tertius (11 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Non capisco come gli amministratori di questo forum non ti bannino e permettano di scrivere tali offese.
> Adesso segnalerò la pagina a chi so io.
> Mi dispiace per il forum ma come si dice "Per un cattivo monaco, ci va di mezzo l'intero convento!".


Stai calmo, non conosci ancora Blaise. Quando capisci com'è ci ridi su. Sapessi quante ne ha dette a tutti...


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Luglio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> adeguo il registro comunicativo.   ti hanno già affossato un post, cerca di far sì che non te ne debbano affossare altri


Spero di dormire stanotte.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (11 Luglio 2017)

Che sia bisessuale mi sembra ovvio. Che gli stia schizzando il cervello fuori dal cranio pure.
È disperato per questa nuova identità e ha paura delle conseguenze.
Purtroppo ha iniziato e quando si inizia non si torna indietro.


----------



## ipazia (11 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Va bene gente, vi saluto.
> 
> Ringrazio tutti coloro che hanno cercato di capire come mi sento e il mio punto di vista.
> Grazie per i consigli ma non credo che proseguire queste discussioni mi aiuterà più di tanto.
> ...


come vuoi...

cerca di non negare quel che stai attraversando, la negazione potenzia gli accadimenti. 
Anche se al momento non sembra 

E mettere fuori e sempre meglio che tener dentro....i segreti soffocano. 

Le etichette...non sono un problema tuo.


----------



## oriente70 (11 Luglio 2017)

Poi i miei figli mi chiamano Arcaico .... Qui basta che uno è gay e Ve scandalizate.  certo sia per un uomo che per una donna è difficile digerire che il proprio partner sia omosessuale, esistono anche loro.
Poi da chi riceve critiche ..posso capi i traditi ma venir criticato da i traditori ha un certo senso di presa per il culo.


----------



## Roby.roberto (11 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Stai calmo, non conosci ancora Blaise. Quando capisci com'è ci ridi su. Sapessi quante ne ha dette a tutti...


Non c'è proprio nulla da ridere!
Non mi va proprio di conoscere gente così e non credo che metterò più piede in questo forum!

Voi non sapete cosa significano in questo esatto momento i vostri commenti per me. Voi non sapete come sto adesso e come mi posso sentire. 
Cosa ne sapete voi?


----------



## Roby.roberto (11 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> .*i segreti soffocano.
> *



Proprio così.

E io non sono capace né di tenerli né di rivelarli. 

:-(

Sto male sul serio.

Non dovevo nemmeno scrivere qui.


----------



## ipazia (11 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Proprio così.
> 
> E io non sono capace né di tenerli né di rivelarli.
> 
> ...


i segreti fanno male di per sè, non sei tu che non sei capace 

mettere fuori il segreto, vedere i riverberi, amplifica quel che già era dentro di te riguardo il segreto stesso

non per niente ti colpiscono moltissimo i giudizi che probabilmente già tu hai dentro di te, si amplificano se stanno sia dentro sia fuori

Non voglio dire che i giudizi siano carezze...ma, e lo dico per esperienza, sono solo parole e colpiscono dove il nervo già duole. 

Nella mia esperienza i giudizi esterni mi sono stati utili per sciogliere quelli interni...


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Non c'è proprio nulla da ridere!
> Non mi va proprio di conoscere gente così e non credo che metterò più piede in questo forum!
> 
> Voi non sapete cosa significano in questo esatto momento i vostri commenti per me. Voi non sapete come sto adesso e come mi posso sentire.
> Cosa ne sapete voi?


Qui gli uomini non stanno parlando di te, ma di loro stessi e delle loro paure.
Paure che dovresti capire perché ci tieni tanto a definirti non passivo.
Ma attivo/passivo non è la questione.
E questo lo sai.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Proprio così.
> 
> E io non sono capace né di tenerli né di rivelarli.
> 
> ...


No hai fatto benissimo.
Anche qualche volgarità ti aiuta a capire cosa non è quello che vivi.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Luglio 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Poi i miei figli mi chiamano Arcaico .... Qui basta che uno è gay e Ve scandalizate.  certo sia per un uomo che per una donna è difficile digerire che il proprio partner sia omosessuale, esistono anche loro.
> Poi da chi riceve critiche ..posso capi i traditi ma venir criticato da i traditori ha un certo senso di presa per il culo.


Ma chi si scandalizza perché uno è gay. Ma a letto ognuno fa ciò che vuole. Ma se ti sposo gradirei sapere chi sto sposando 
Continui a parlare del tradimento inteso come sesso ma il discorso è davvero tutt'altro


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma chi si scandalizza perché uno è gay. Ma a letto ognuno fa ciò che vuole. Ma se ti sposo gradirei sapere chi sto sposando
> Continui a parlare del tradimento inteso come sesso ma il discorso è davvero tutt'altro


Non credo si riferisse a te.
Del resto le donne hanno dato risposte articolate ed equilibrate.
Qui sono gli uomini che si rivelano.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Proprio così.
> 
> E io non sono capace né di tenerli né di rivelarli.
> 
> ...


Per che mai sei in anonimo 
Meglio qui che a chi ti conosce 
E può servire per chiarirsi le idee più


----------



## Skorpio (11 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> sì...ma se delle propensioni di genere non ne sapeva nulla, mica poteva saperlo prima di saperlo e quindi come poteva dirlo?
> 
> non so se mi spiego


Ti spieghi benissimo 

Ma quando si sposa un progetto che prevede ruolo e collocazione in squadra (che può essere composta anche di due elementi) dopo è il progetto che comanda.

E la famiglia è un progetto. 

E chi ha aperto questo 3d ha moglie e figli in contesto super tradizionale, a quanto pare... 

Lo abbiamo scelto noi (inopinatamente, magari)

Se mi pigliano come centravanti x fare gol, non posso dire a febbraio che ho scoperto che mi piace tanto giocare in fascia.

Ormai la squadra è fatta, e come centravanti hanno preso me, e io ho accettato.

Contano sui miei gol. 

Contano sul mio apporto in quel ruolo nel loro progetto di squadra.

E io ho accettato, scientemente

Posso anche abbandonare la squadra, non è vietato.

Ma resta il fatto che lascio un ruolo scoperto.

E metto potenzialmente nei guai un bel po' di gente.

Il progetto è questo. Ahimè.. non l'ho inventato io


----------



## stany (11 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo so.
> Ma questo parla della tua sessualità e di ciò che tu attribuisci alla penetrazione.
> E da un uomo che dà queste attribuzioni io non vorrei essere penetrata.


La vedo difficile....dite tutte così,poi con Rocco.magari solo una volta... Per curiosità....


----------



## Brunetta (12 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> La vedo difficile....dite tutte così,poi con Rocco.magari solo una volta... Per curiosità....


Continui a parlare di fantasie, paure, insicurezze e false credenze tue.


----------



## Carola (12 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Davvero,sono basico e basito,boh...
> Epperò,Blaise,al posto tuo,ci andrei piano a stigmatizzare il percorso di Carolina.
> Per certi versi è abbastanza sovrapponibile al tuo.
> Per la motivazione,perlomeno.
> ...


E 'inita con L Ucraina modella e lei lo tempesta di uazz app buon dio 

Detto Qsto non preoccuparti blaise è un vecchio omofobo volgare e non perderei tempo a rispondergli 
Anche Qsto Robi confuso non se la prenda con il vecchio credo che dietro ci sia tanta ignoranza e credo anche solitudine fa un miliardo di interventi qui che  vita deve avere ?e oltretutto tutti volgari c'è gebte che derive tanto cercando di dare un supporto valido) nonno non perdere tempo a cercare di offendere che sono in partenza )

Il mio compagno per fortuna è un uomo meraviglioso e ringrazia ogni giorno X il regalo che mi è stato fatto dalla vita anche in Qsto frangente ( ok gli girano un po ma con classe)

Per il resto al momento la gestione prosegue la situazione è quella che sapete due continenti e ci si org come meglio si può 
Adesso  parto X gli Stati Uniti raggiungo la grande con il piccolo , il medio parte sul ghiacciaio ad allenarsi mio ex stara 'a casa e lavorerà da qui poi raggiungere sulle nevi nostri figlio 

Farfalla spero tanto tu risolva qualcosa perché ricordo come stavo male 
Se può consolarti sono tante le coppie che vivono ste tristezze di matrimoni bianchi che X altro funzionano sotto altri aspetti e sono più le donne a lamentarsi sai 

Qnto a Robi cerca di fare chiarezza ma non lo vedo così tanto più colpevole di altri traditori


----------



## Carola (12 Luglio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Poi ci spiega l'invalida :rotfl:


----------



## stany (12 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Sei tu che non hai letto bene e non hai capito quello che io ho scritto. Rileggi. Poi scrivi.


Hai ragione....lo schermo dello Smartphone è piccolo e il doppio nome m'era parso il tuo; invece era orbis tertius.....Affermava che il tradimento della  moglie con una donna lo vedrebbe meno grave.


----------



## stany (12 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Tu non hai capito un cazzo. Ma ti rendi conto di quello che scrivi?
> 
> Ma vatti a fare 4000 passi e fai compagnia a quell'altro pervertito sin dalla nascita!!!!


Ah....allora è ammore......La vedo difficile!! 
Darti un consiglio che non sia: scappa subito,senza drammi (sperando che lui non ne faccia) e torna con la mente ed il corpo da tua moglie,  è difficile .Ancorché tu dovessi ritrovare una sessualità soddisfacente con tua moglie,credo che quel fantasma non ti abbandonerà.In un certo modo mi ricordi Al Pacino in Cruising.


----------



## stany (12 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Tu non hai capito un cazzo. Ma ti rendi conto di quello che scrivi?
> 
> Ma vatti a fare 4000 passi e fai compagnia a quell'altro pervertito sin dalla nascita!!!!


Beh....dovendo stabilire chi di noi due sia il pervertito.....
Grazie per l'invito a camminare: è una cosa che faccio appena posso.....
Per te dev'essere una maledizione; perciò giochi alla play station....Sedentario
.....Anche nella radice etimologica del termine viene richiamato il culo.


----------



## stany (12 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> beccato!! :carneval:
> 
> ma che latenza omosessuale di sti cazzi
> 
> ...


Vero....me l'ha esplorata da dietro l'anno scorso un barbuto professore ma, non ho goduto affatto : solo disagio!


----------



## oriente70 (12 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma chi si scandalizza perché uno è gay. Ma a letto ognuno fa ciò che vuole. Ma se ti sposo gradirei sapere chi sto sposando
> Continui a parlare del tradimento inteso come sesso ma il discorso è davvero tutt'altro


Non ho mai inteso solo sessuale. Il tradimento sessuale per certi aspetti è il male minore. Reputo giusto che chi è tradito conosca chi ha accanto...


----------



## trilobita (12 Luglio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> E 'inita con L Ucraina modella e lei lo tempesta di uazz app buon dio
> 
> Detto Qsto non preoccuparti blaise è un vecchio omofobo volgare e non perderei tempo a rispondergli
> Anche Qsto Robi confuso non se la prenda con il vecchio credo che dietro ci sia tanta ignoranza e credo anche solitudine fa un miliardo di interventi qui che  vita deve avere ?e oltretutto tutti volgari c'è gebte che derive tanto cercando di dare un supporto valido) nonno non perdere tempo a cercare di offendere che sono in partenza )
> ...


Ma no,non è così.
Blaise ti vuole bene.
Solo che lo dimostra a suo modo.


----------



## trilobita (12 Luglio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Per che mai sei in anonimo
> Meglio qui che a chi ti conosce
> E può servire per chiarirsi le idee più


Piu?


----------



## trilobita (12 Luglio 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non ho mai inteso solo sessuale. Il tradimento sessuale per certi aspetti è il male minore. Reputo giusto che chi è tradito conosca chi ha accanto...


Ma scusa,perché se tua moglie ti tradisce per anni,anni,anni,anni,con un conoscente che frequentate,finisce la storia contro la sua volontà,tant'è che fosse per lei non l'avrebbe mai chiusa,pensi sia esattamente la persona con cui hai fatto un progetto di vita?
Pensi di conoscere chi ti sta accanto?
Boh,ci rinuncio,qui si rimarcano differenze che non valgono nulla,ai fini del rapporto regolare.
Che mi confessi che sei lesbica o che hai scopato per anni con un conoscente,sempre le valigine sul pianerottolo,ti ritrovi.
Anzi,se ci lasciamo perché hai scoperto la tua omosessualità,saro' sicuramente più comprensivo....


----------



## oriente70 (12 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ma scusa,perché se tua moglie ti tradisce per anni,anni,anni,anni,con un conoscente che frequentate,finisce la storia contro la sua volontà,tant'è che fosse per lei non l'avrebbe mai chiusa,pensi sia esattamente la persona con cui hai fatto un progetto di vita?
> Pensi di conoscere chi ti sta accanto?
> Boh,ci rinuncio,qui si rimarcano differenze che non valgono nulla,ai fini del rapporto regolare.
> Che mi confessi che sei lesbica o che hai scopato per anni con un conoscente,sempre le valigine sul pianerottolo,ti ritrovi.
> Anzi,se ci lasciamo perché hai scoperto la tua omosessualità,saro' sicuramente più comprensivo....


Giusto ... Basta essere sinceri


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Scusate ma io questa cosa dell'uomo violato che ha perso la sua virilità non la concepisco. Se fossi sua moglie la cosa mi sconvolgerebbe ma non per la perdita della virilità... in fondo se c'è stato insieme ed ha fatto tre figli...
> *Essere bisex non vuol dire non essere virili o maschi, vuol semplicemente dire avere interesse sessuale per entrambi i sessi.*
> 
> Una curiosità: è la prima volta che tradisci tua moglie? Non è mai successo con altre donne?



Sì.


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Ottima domanda, brava!
> 
> Aggiungo che un tradimento è un tradimento, indipendentemente dal sesso dell'amante. Quoto però almeno parzialmente @_farfalla_: nel caso del nostro amico si tratta di una scoperta che coinvolge la sua identità e il suo orientamento sessuale, quindi *la moglie ha diritto di sapere*.


Diritto in teoria lo avrebbe sempre, anche si trattasse di una relazione extraconiugale etero.
Però di solito non lo si fa, proprio per evitare sconvolgimenti nell'equilibrio familiare.
L'ultima cosa a mio parere che deve accadere è che il coniuge lo venga a sapere.
E' una forma di tutela necessaria per sua moglie.
Mi sembra di leggere nel thread iniziale un peso troppo gravoso per essere portato da solo, e questo è negativo se porta a condividere il peso con il coniuge solo per diminuire il carico dei sensi di colpa.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Piu?


Buon giorno: ) doveva essere " chiarirsi più le idee" :rotfl:


----------



## trilobita (12 Luglio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buon giorno: ) doveva essere " chiarirsi più le idee" :rotfl:


Maledetta!!!
Non ho dormito tutta la notte pensando  a cosa volevi dire!!!


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Chiedo, quindi :
> se doveste scoprire che il vostro marito/compagno vi tradisce non con una donna ma con un uomo la reazione sarebbe la stessa ?


Per quanto mi riguarda, da uomo, troverei la cosa meno pesante.
Mi sentirei meno responsabile inconsciamente di qualche mia mancanza: non sono donna e pertanto non posso darle nulla che il genere opposto al mio può darle.
In pratica verrebbe meno quella che è la componente lesiva dell'autostima.
Ma io ho un'idea della sessualità abbastanza aperta: ritengo che in potenziale tutti noi si abbia una componente che può determinare un'attrazione omosessuale spesso verso un individuo in particolare. La maggior parte degli uomini per inseguire un modello di virilità che definirei post cristianesimo (ai tempi dell'antica Roma la virilità era invece connotata dal assumere un ruolo attivo con qualsiasi genere) in quanto confinata alla sola eterosessualità è portato a negare o a non vedere questa componente mentre ho trovato donne molto più aperte nel riconoscere l'attrazione verso persone del proprio sesso, pur ammantandola di dubbi e sensi di colpa.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ma scusa,perché se tua moglie ti tradisce per anni,anni,anni,anni,con un conoscente che frequentate,finisce la storia contro la sua volontà,tant'è che fosse per lei non l'avrebbe mai chiusa,pensi sia esattamente la persona con cui hai fatto un progetto di vita?
> Pensi di conoscere chi ti sta accanto?
> Boh,ci rinuncio,qui si rimarcano differenze che non valgono nulla,ai fini del rapporto regolare.
> Che mi confessi che sei lesbica o che hai scopato per anni con un conoscente,sempre le valigine sul pianerottolo,ti ritrovi.
> Anzi,se ci lasciamo perché hai scoperto la tua omosessualità,saro' sicuramente più comprensivo....


Sulle valigie sono assolutamente d'accordo con te ma cambierebbero le motivazioni e quel che penso di te e di noi


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Maledetta!!!
> Non ho dormito tutta la notte pensando  a cosa volevi dire!!!


:rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Non posso dirglielo, perché le prenderebbe un colpo e finirebbe il matrimonio e QUESTO NON LO VOGLIO.
> Io la amo ancora. Il problema non è che non amo più mia moglie e voglio vivere il resto della mia vita con questo ragazzo. Io voglio restare con la mia famiglia, ma ora come ora non riesco a rinunciare a lui. Ci ho provato. Cosa credi che in sei mesi io abbia accettato questo mio lato come se nulla fosse? Sono stato male, sono entrato in crisi, ho provato a chiudere, ho venduto la play station per non giocare online, ho cambiato numero di tel. NIENTE, non è servito a niente.
> 
> L'unica cosa che non faccio più è invitarlo a casa mia. L'ho invitato solo una volta perché mi sembrava corretto fargli conoscere la mia famiglia ma all'epoca fra noi non c'era nulla.
> ...


Io ti capisco. 
Ho avuto amici e amiche che hanno avuto la tua stessa esperienza, direi abbastanza comune se proprio vogliamo essere sinceri.
Percentuali non ne ho, ma avendo avuto amici omosessuali e come naturista frequentando spiagge dove si trovano persone che cercano contatti omo posso dirti che i numeri non sono affatto marginali.
Noi tutti siamo attratti dall'esperienza sessuale e questa può assumere qualsiasi sembianza.
Solitamente è molto più frequente vivere un'attrazione etero ma non è assolutamente impossibile che accada di vivere relazioni appaganti con persone dello stesso sesso.
Non sei omosessuale, rincuorati.
Semplicemente hai scoperto che puoi vivere una relazione sessuale con chiunque tu trovi attraente senza distinzione di genere.


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Esatto.
> Cioè, di fronte ad una scoperta del genere non bastano le domande su di 'lui'.
> Iniziano domande a raffica su di 'te'.
> Diciamo che una scoperta del genere ti fa mettere un attimo (giusto un attimo) in 'discussione'......molto di più di quanto non faccia un tradimento consumato con una persona dell'altro sesso...


Io mi sono sentito messo in discussione "come uomo" quando mia moglie mi ha tradito con un altro "uomo":
la prima cosa che mi sono chiesto è "cosa ha lui più di me?".


----------



## trilobita (12 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io mi sono sentito messo in discussione "come uomo" quando mia moglie mi ha tradito con un altro "uomo":
> la prima cosa che mi sono chiesto è "cosa ha lui più di me?".


Beh,qualcosa avrà pur avuto...
A parte le battute,non riesco a vederla come un'aggravante del tradimento.Se vogliamo,il fatto che ,se uno si accorge di essere omosessuale totale,il recupero della coppia diventa impossibile.
Ecco,forse questa è un'aggravante,naturalmente non per me,visto che spedirei serenamente in entrambi i casi...


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Impossibile spiegare una cosa del genere. IO NON SONO GAY e nemmeno voglio pensare che posso esserlo diventato.
> Io con lui sto bene perché nel momento in cui stiamo insieme, mi sento bene. Poi, però, so che la mia vita, la mia serenità, il mio benessere è con mia moglie e i miei figli.
> La mia vita sono loro.
> Lui è solo sesso ma, nel frattempo, mi sono legato e affezionato.
> ...


Non sei gay!
Assolutamente no.
Un'esperienza con un solo uomo non ti fa gay.
Come un'esperienza di una donna con una donna non la rende lesbica.
I gay sono attratti _quasi_ esclusivamente da persone dello stesso sesso (il quasi sta a significare che anche un gay può subire un'attrazione etero, diciamo semplificando molto).


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ma no,non è così.
> Blaise ti vuole bene.
> Solo che lo dimostra a suo modo.


Ma questo lei non lo sa. Si è solo fatta un'idea sbagliata, forse dovuta ad avergli sbattuto in faccia il suo tradimento (cosa avevi capito?) quadriennale. Essere tacciati di omofobia è normale quando si dicono le cose come da me dette, sono stato anche chiamato razzista da un giovanotto di colore che con cappello in mano chiedeva soldi e che ho preso a male parole, perché  insisteva con una vecchietta per averli. Quindi essere chiamato omofobo da un ricchione per averlo chiamato "ricchione" non è che non mi fa dormire la notte. Poi che una pucchiacchella presuntuosa me lo dica, beh ci posso passare se è solo una pucchiacchella ma essendo anche presuntuosa allora no. Una che un post si è l'altro pure parla di soldi come se fossero bruscolini come la chiami presuntuosa? Non solo una signora che avrebbe bisogno di un bagno di umiltà, e non essere spalmata di fango pregiato in qualche SPA, ma di "altro" e mi fermo. Ora è negli steiz per ? Non ho capito ghiacciai continenti boh e chi è questa? 
È solo una presuntuosa che butta lì con nonchalance, e guarda con chi fa coppia? Ma con la maîtresse.
Aveva ragione il nonno "bisogna che tutti piglino la zappa in mano"


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> MA sciacquati la bocca quando dici di amare tua moglie, solo questo. Poi puoi prendere tutti i ravanelli che vuoi.


Perché ti scaldi così tanto?


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Quoterei ....


E quotiamo...:up:


----------



## Skorpio (12 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda, da uomo, troverei la cosa meno pesante.
> Mi sentirei meno responsabile inconsciamente di qualche mia mancanza: non sono donna e pertanto non posso darle nulla che il genere opposto al mio può darle.
> In pratica verrebbe meno quella che è la componente lesiva dell'autostima.
> Ma io ho un'idea della sessualità abbastanza aperta: ritengo che in potenziale tutti noi si abbia una componente che può determinare un'attrazione omosessuale spesso verso un individuo in particolare. La maggior parte degli uomini per inseguire un modello di virilità che definirei post cristianesimo (ai tempi dell'antica Roma la virilità era invece connotata dal assumere un ruolo attivo con qualsiasi genere) in quanto confinata alla sola eterosessualità è portato a negare o a non vedere questa componente mentre ho trovato donne molto più aperte nel riconoscere l'attrazione verso persone del proprio sesso, pur ammantandola di dubbi e sensi di colpa.


Non hai l'utero Danny

Non hai un addome che coltiva una nuova vita

Non è questione ne di pregiudizi ne di sessualità x me, ma proprio di struttura di genere

Una donna che "vede" la famiglia la vede dalla sua prospettiva uterina.

E il maschio di famiglia è un maschio a cui piacciono le donne e basta, e lei è la SUA donna

A meno che non si sia detto prima (e in quel caso va bene tutto) questo è un presupposto che se alterato, sballa completamente tutto

Il "tradimento" in questo caso è davvero un problema ultra marginale, a cospetto dello sballo totale che prende una donna che ha "visto" la famiglia

Sballo che un maschio non avrebbe, ma non perché è più porco o perché è più sportivo

Ma proprio per un discorso di utero, di vita, di famiglia

Secondo me


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Ecco vedo che hai capito perfettamente :-(
> 
> DEVO TRONCARLA. Non avviene quello che dice Blaise53...io non sono "passivo" se così si dice.
> Forse è stata solo curiosità, non saprei. Mi è piaciuto lo ammetto ma nel rapporto con lui io continuo a essere UOMO cioè non succede che faccia io la donna.
> ...


Secondo gli antichi romani saresti un uomo virile.
Punto.
Per me sei un uomo che ha una vita sessuale insoddisfacente in casa e ha cercato fuori.
Nient'altro.
Se lasci quest'amante, ti ritroverai comunque con una vita sessuale insoddisfacente.
Come pensi di risolvere questa cosa?


----------



## Nocciola (12 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non hai l'utero Danny
> 
> Non hai un addome che coltiva una nuova vita
> 
> ...


Si hai ragione anche questo
Per questo insisto con il discorso figli 
Sono contenta che qualcuno lo capisca 
Stai costruendo una famiglia con un uomo che invece ti sta usando per avere una famiglia
Non è poca la differenza 
Poi è molto probabile che non sia così ma non lo puoi sapere e nel dubbio non riesci a vedere altro che questa motivazione che falsa tutta la tua vita


----------



## Nocciola (12 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo gli antichi romani saresti un uomo virile.
> Punto.
> Per me sei un uomo che ha una vita sessuale insoddisfacente in casa e ha cercato fuori.
> Nient'altro.
> ...


Tu hai una vita sessuale insoddisfacente perché se pensi a un eventuale storia non pensi a un uomo?
Dai su non pigliamo scusanti che non hanno motivo di essere


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Perché ti scaldi così tanto?




L'ammore danny.

Un conoscente con cui lavoravo era separato, conviveva con una donna e aveva una storia con un'altra. Mi disse che le amava tutte e tre, io gli dissi tu di amore non capisci un cazzo....e detto da me è quanto dire.


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ancora......
> La vaccata è aver tradito tua moglie,di questo devi farti carico,punto.
> Se glielo vomiti addosso ti liberi in un sol colpo la coscienza e della tua famiglia.
> *Se ci tieni,sopporti la mappazza nello stomaco e vai avanti.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Skorpio (12 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si hai ragione anche questo
> Per questo insisto con il discorso figli
> Sono contenta che qualcuno lo capisca
> Stai costruendo una famiglia con un uomo che invece ti sta usando per avere una famiglia
> ...


Io credo che si continui a fare fuoco sul "tradimento" quando qui il problema del tradimento è l'ultimo dei problemi.

Qui è la struttura che crolla

Una struttura tacita di base, x cui mia moglie quando mi ha sposato, ha sposato un uomo, un futuro padre, uno a cui piacciono le donne.

Ti tradisco.. era un uomo, che vuoi che sia.. ti ho tradito no? Questo conta

E invece qui c'è un altro problema.. ben diverso


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu hai una vita sessuale insoddisfacente perché se pensi a un eventuale storia non pensi a un uomo?
> Dai su non pigliamo scusanti che non hanno motivo di essere


OMOFOBA


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> ALT! ALT!
> 
> Io sono sempre stato un patito della play. Dall'anno scorso mi sono messo anche a parlare online con gli altri giocatori. Era un modo per comunicare in inglese e spagnolo. Mi piaceva. Fra tutti ci siamo scambiati i contatti facebook (tre di loro e lui). Perché? Per metterci d'accordo su quando potevamo essere tutti disponibili e con il tempo libero per giocare. A volte facevamo notte fonda, ma tutti.
> Poi scoprii che questo tipo era italiano e da lì scambi parole, scambi battute, mi dice che vive in una città non molto  distante dalla mia e così via. Passano mesi e un giorno mi scrive su facebook il suo numero di cellulare. Così ci scrivevamo direttamente su whatsapp, ma questo solo con lui.
> ...


Pensa che io sono stato "abbordato" collezionando biciclette.
C'era un periodo che ricevevo da un tale decine e decine di sms ogni giorno... a cui rispondevo per amicizia e interesse ciclistico.
Mai proposte dirette ma era chiaro l'interesse da parte sua.
Ovviamente mia moglie sapeva di quest'uomo che mi veniva dietro.


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eh faglielo capire se ci riesci ai maschi *alfa* *qui*...


Gli alfa non avrebbero così tanti dubbi da dover mostrare così palesemente la propria eterosessualità...


----------



## Nocciola (12 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io credo che si continui a fare fuoco sul "tradimento" quando qui il problema del tradimento è l'ultimo dei problemi.
> 
> Qui è la struttura che crolla
> 
> ...


Perfetto


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Io sono stato "ispezionato" da una proctologa giovanissima e bellissima: mi è piaciuto da morire!
> Quando sono tornato per il controllo ero entusiasta: ma c'era UN proctologo. È stato di uno sgradevole unico


Suvvia, sono medici!
La stimolazione anale col ditino è estremamente piacevole. E' una zona molto sensibile.
Abbiamo così tanta paura di non essere totalmente etero da cancellare il nostro ano dal corpo?


----------



## Nocciola (12 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> OMOFOBA


Non lo sono ma ammetto che in casi come questo lo divento 
L'inganno é davvero ingiustificabile


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non lo sono ma ammetto che in casi come questo lo divento
> L'inganno é davvero ingiustificabile



ed invece secondo alcuni io lo sono.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> ed invece secondo alcuni io lo sono.


Ti frega il modo di esprimerti
E quello conta purtroppo o per fortuna


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti frega il modo di esprimerti
> E quello conta purtroppo o per fortuna


sono arrivato a 64 arriverò a XX.
Con buona pace di tutti


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Beh,qualcosa avrà pur avuto...
> A parte le battute,non riesco a vederla come un'aggravante del tradimento.*Se vogliamo,il fatto che ,se uno si accorge di essere omosessuale totale,il recupero della coppia diventa impossibile.*
> Ecco,forse questa è un'aggravante,naturalmente non per me,visto che spedirei serenamente in entrambi i casi...


Sì.
Ho conosciuto persone così, ma direi che quando capita i dubbi sul proprio orientamento vengono progressivamente (l'acquisizione della consapevolezze di essere prevalentemente omo non è immediata) meno in favore di una scelta che si ritiene prioritaria, ovvero vivere la propria sessualità in totale pienezza.
Non mi sembra questo il caso, a mio parere.
Qui a lui sembra che manchi il sesso e lo abbia cercato fuori con una persona dalla quale si è sentito attratto.
Mi chiedo: se avesse avuto una vita sessuale regolare con sua moglie sarebbe successo ugualmente?


----------



## Nocciola (12 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> sono arrivato a 64 arriverò a XX.
> Con buona pace di tutti


Ma anche XXX


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non hai l'utero Danny
> 
> Non hai un addome che coltiva una nuova vita
> 
> ...


Non so se è una questione di _utero_ o di aderenza a un modello culturale (anche per l'utero come spieghi tu potrebbero valere le stesse considerazioni), però sicuramente in quell'ambito familiare le cose stanno come dici tu.
Si fosse sposato Ipazia sarebbero invece diverse.


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma anche XXX



assolutamente no......mi vuoi male.


----------



## trilobita (12 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> sono arrivato a 64 arriverò a XX.
> Con buona pace di tutti


Tranquillo,meglio chi come te parla chiaramente.
Io la vedo diversamente da te,a me se uno è gay,bisex o etero,non fa ne caldo,ne freddo.
Non mi crea alcun sconvolgimento.
Un bisex,che sia attivo o passivo,può essere un maschio alfa come qualsiasi etero,con buona pace di chi vede in pericolo progetti di famiglia e congeneri.
Quindi,se così fosse,il tradimento di roby è sullo stesso piano di quello etero.
Il fatto dei rapporti diminuiti con la moglie,può anche essere che essendo preso dalla relazione extra,non sentiva attrazione per la moglie.
Non tutti hanno così pelo sullo stomaco di scopare contemporaneamente con partner e amante,come nulla fosse.


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu hai una vita sessuale insoddisfacente p*erché se pensi a un eventuale storia non pensi a un uomo?*
> Dai su non pigliamo scusanti che non hanno motivo di essere


Perché non ho mai incontrato un uomo che mi attraesse. 
Ma anche tra le varie donne che ho conosciuto ne ho trovate attraenti, secondo i miei gusti, pochine.
Una più di altre, sicuramente.


----------



## trilobita (12 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma questo lei non lo sa. Si è solo fatta un'idea sbagliata, forse dovuta ad avergli sbattuto in faccia il suo tradimento (cosa avevi capito?) quadriennale. Essere tacciati di omofobia è normale quando si dicono le cose come da me dette, sono stato anche chiamato razzista da un giovanotto di colore che con cappello in mano chiedeva soldi e che ho preso a male parole, perché  insisteva con una vecchietta per averli. Quindi essere chiamato omofobo da un ricchione per averlo chiamato "ricchione" non è che non mi fa dormire la notte. Poi che una pucchiacchella presuntuosa me lo dica, beh ci posso passare se è solo una pucchiacchella ma essendo anche presuntuosa allora no. Una che un post si è l'altro pure parla di soldi come se fossero bruscolini come la chiami presuntuosa? Non solo una signora che avrebbe bisogno di un bagno di umiltà, e non essere spalmata di fango pregiato in qualche SPA, ma di "altro" e mi fermo. Ora è negli steiz per ? Non ho capito ghiacciai continenti boh e chi è questa?
> È solo una presuntuosa che butta lì con nonchalance, e guarda con chi fa coppia? Ma con la maîtresse.
> Aveva ragione il nonno "bisogna che tutti piglino la zappa in mano"


Ok,ha disponibilità economiche che non tutti hanno.
Io non provo alcuna invidia.
Non ho mai sentito il bisogno di avere di più di ciò che mi può garantire una vita decorosa.
Ho scelto un lavoro che mi piace,un hobby-lavoro che mi gratifica spiritualmente,sommandoli non mi faccio mancare nulla.
Chiaro che non ho pretese,han dovuto convincermi quasi a forza a far demolire la mia amata Marea Weekend,aveva solo 750.000 km,mi pareva brutto buttarla,ma quando ho visto un gruppo di marocchini che ridevano gueardandola parcheggiata al tronchetto,ho deciso di giubilarla.
Alcuni hanno idee del benessere diverse,tutto qui.
Le tue idee sull'omosessualità non le condivido.
Però,tu dici pane al pane,mentre vedo che molti illuminati,si scandalizzano leggendo il post di roby,ma usano il fioretto per esporlo,e tu l'ascia.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non so se è una questione di _utero_ o di aderenza a un modello culturale (anche per l'utero come spieghi tu potrebbero valere le stesse considerazioni), però sicuramente in quell'ambito familiare le cose stanno come dici tu.
> Si fosse sposato Ipazia sarebbero invece diverse.


Non sarebbero diverse
 Non è un problema di come uno vive la sessualità mi sembra di avere idea abbastanza aperte
È il non dichiararlo e fingere di essere una persona invece essere un'altra, questo é l'inganno non c'entra niente con chi vuoi con chi ti piace andare a letto
E fare un figlio con uno sconosciuto e fare un figlio con uno che magari senza di tè col figlio non lo poteva avere


----------



## Skorpio (12 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non so se è una questione di _utero_ o di aderenza a un modello culturale (anche per l'utero come spieghi tu potrebbero valere le stesse considerazioni), però sicuramente in quell'ambito familiare le cose stanno come dici tu.
> Si fosse sposato Ipazia sarebbero invece diverse.


Ma    [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] una progettualità familiare non l'ha messa in piedi, come ha spesso scritto.

Il suo rapporto non sarebbe traumatizzato nella sua struttura progettuale da questo aspetto.

Il suo rapporto sarebbe traumatizzato da altre "sorprese" che ad esempio in un rapporto tradizionale sono acqua fresca. Mentre nel suo rapporto sarebbero acido muriatico

Come se il suo compagno coltivasse segretamente da 2 mesi l'idea di convivere. O di avere un figlio

Tutte cose che nella SUA struttura progettuale sono esplicitamente escluse, bandite, come spesso ha spiegato

Mentre in una struttura progettuale di coppia tradizionale sono cose normali.

Tacere la.voglia di un figlio, nella SUA struttura progettuale, non sarebbe soltanto NON PARLARE di una parte di se.. questo sarebbe il minimo

Ma sarebbe minare nelle sue fondamenta più profonde la struttura progettuale loro.

Se il figlio invece lo voglio io, mando un WhatsApp a mia moglie e glielo dico. Non succede nulla

Al massimo mi dice che siamo forse un po' ottimisti, vista l'età, ma è una notizia bella, confidabile, condivisibile, nella nostra struttura progettuale di coppia


----------



## Nocciola (12 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Perché non ho mai incontrato un uomo che mi attraesse.
> Ma anche tra le varie donne che ho conosciuto ne ho trovate attraenti, secondo i miei gusti, pochine.
> Una più di altre, sicuramente.


Questa è un'arrampicata sugli specchi per difendere una libertà sessuale che nessuno sta in alcun modo attaccando


----------



## Nocciola (12 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma   [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] una progettualità familiare non l'ha messa in piedi, come ha spesso scritto.
> 
> Il suo rapporto non sarebbe traumatizzato nella sua struttura progettuale da questo aspetto.
> 
> ...


Io ti quoterei sempre e lo sai ma oggi di più


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Tranquillo,meglio chi come te parla chiaramente.
> Io la vedo diversamente da te,a me se uno è gay,bisex o etero,non fa ne caldo,ne freddo.
> Non mi crea alcun sconvolgimento.
> Un bisex,che sia attivo o passivo,può essere un maschio alfa come qualsiasi etero,con buona pace di chi vede in pericolo progetti di famiglia e congeneri.
> ...



Io quello che contesto non è la ricchionaggine ma l'amore che dice di avere per sua moglie, ci si riempie la bocca e poi?
Io non credo in questa parola, non l'ho mai provata? ok, ma non mi venite a dire che è logico amare un* e chiavare altr* è illogico. Poi se si dà una soggettività, a secondo di come meglio ci aggrada, allora parlate di amore personale ma non di A M O R E.


----------



## Roby.roberto (12 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Pensa che io sono stato "abbordato" collezionando biciclette.
> C'era un periodo che ricevevo da un tale decine e decine di sms ogni giorno... a cui rispondevo per amicizia.
> Mai proposte dirette ma era chiaro l'interesse da parte sua.
> Ovviamente mia moglie sapeva di quest'uomo che mi veniva dietro.


La nostra era e poteva essere una bellissima amicizia. Normale e pulita. 
Siamo andati oltre e abbiamo rovinato tutto. Mi dispiace ma oramai penso che quello che devo fare, l'ho capito. Se io avessi saputo o previsto, non lo avrei mai incontrato. Io non sapevo di lui, lui non mi faceva avances e niente. Mi contattava spesso perché aveva bisogno di consigli sui propri animali. Tutto qui. 
A volte penso che in quella birra ci fosse qualcosa che mi ha fatto andare in pappa il cervello. Non so più che pensare.

Staccherò il rapporto con lui in maniera definitiva. Un giorno, come vorrebbe lui, potremmo tornare a essere amici. Sarebbe fantastico certo ma ... forse e un giorno di chissà quale anno!
Al momento no. Bisogna chiudere senza ripensamenti. Ne dovrà passare di acqua sotto i ponti prima di risentirci. Magari non siccederà più e forse è meglio così.

Successivamente parlerò con mia moglie e dirò quello che sento riguardo al nostro rapporto. Mi piacerebbe tornare ad essere quelli che eravamo prima che io incontrassi questo tizio. Tutto qui. Io voglio lei, voglio stare con lei. Lui è arrivato nel momento in cui lei era "assente" ma questo non mi giustifica.
Stanotte non ho dormito e ho tanto riflettuto. Mi sono seduto fuori in giardino, e dondolando guardavo la casa, i miei animali, la quiete della sera e quella sensazione che mi diceva "Adesso e qui sei a casa!".  Una sensazione che non ha prezzo. Intendo assolutamente recuperare il  rapporto con lei. 

La vita da "brivido" e da "segreto" mi porterebbe alla pazzia e visto che ho il potere di decidere che fare della mia vita, deciderò per il meglio e il meglio per me è LEI. Lo è sempre stata. Mi sento in colpa per averla tradita, per aver sbagliato ogni volta che sono stato con lui e non intendo continuare questa cosa. Posso solo rimediare non sbagliando più.

Per rispondere a *stan**y *: Ho sempre giocato alla play ma sono una persona abbastanza sportiva (corro, vado in palestra, faccio scherma dall'età di 10 anni, insomma sono un uomo "normale" e "sano"). Poi la battutaccia (era davvero pessima) sul "SEDENTARIO" = "SEDERE" la lascio a Blaise93. 
*

Buona giornata a tutti. 

*


----------



## Roby.roberto (12 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Io quello che contesto non è la ricchionaggine ma l'amore che dice di avere per sua moglie, ci si riempie la bocca e poi?
> Io non credo in questa parola, non l'ho mai provata? ok, ma non mi venite a dire che è logico amare un* e chiavare altr* è illogico. Poi se si dà una soggettività, a secondo di come meglio ci aggrada, allora parlate di amore personale ma non di A M O R E.



AMORE  e SESSO  per me sono due cose diverse.

Se mia moglie mi tradisse con un uomo, certo che mi incazzerei ma se so che è stata solo una scopata, io la perdono!

Il sesso non è un cazzo di niente. L'amore è un'altra cosa. 

Se io amassi quel ragazzo, a quest'ora non starei a scrivere qui o a cercare di mettere un taglio alla situazione. Io andrei da lui e lascerei mia moglie ma evidentemente non lo amo. Me lo ha anche detto lui ieri sera "Evidentemente non mi ami. Altrimenti non sceglieresti questo". E ha ragione.

Per me sono due cose distinte. La cosa fantastica è farle entrambe con una sola persona e io ho sbagliato, lo so ma il sesso fine a se stesso, con l'amore non ha nulla a che vedere.


----------



## Foglia (12 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È la struttura progettuale prima ancora che noi individui, che va in discussione, secondo me
> 
> Ed è proprio qui che sta la disperazione del nostro amico nel venir scoperto, perché la moglie ne resterebbe distrutta, ma non dal tradimento
> Non dall' uomo
> ...



Ecco. Con questo post hai espresso al meglio quello che è anche il mio pensiero.

Non ci azzecca nulla l'orientamento sessuale in se'. Ne' essere attivi o passivi: mi fa strano piuttosto tutta la dichiarata "onta", da parte di chi ha aperto il 3d, verso l'atto di ricevere, di essere penetrato. Quello si, che mi sa sinceramente un po' del bue che da del cornuto all'asino. Per non dire peggio. Non è l'atto in se' a gravare o sgravare un tradimento. Ma il valore che quel tradimento viene a minare. E in un matrimonio di decenni, con tanto di figli al seguito, mi parrebbe in questo caso minato in qualcosa in più del vincolo di fedeltà.


----------



## Roby.roberto (12 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Io quello che contesto *non è la ricchionaggine *ma l'amore che dice di avere per sua moglie, ci si riempie la bocca e poi?
> Io non credo in questa parola, non l'ho mai provata? ok, ma non mi venite a dire che è logico amare un* e chiavare altr* è illogico. Poi se si dà una soggettività, a secondo di come meglio ci aggrada, allora parlate di amore personale ma non di A M O R E.


Sai che c'è? Sono felice di aver provato la "Ricchionaggine" e sapere che al mondo esistono persone meravigliose che hanno un cuore e amano donne e uomini.

Poi ci sono gli omofobi, i frustrati e i depressi. E a questa categoria appartieni tu. Mi dispiace per te, credimi.


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Tranquillo,meglio chi come te parla chiaramente.
> Io la vedo diversamente da te,a me se uno è gay,bisex o etero,non fa ne caldo,ne freddo.
> Non mi crea alcun sconvolgimento.
> Un bisex,che sia attivo o passivo,può essere un maschio alfa come qualsiasi etero,con buona pace di chi vede in pericolo progetti di famiglia e congeneri.
> ...


Io mi son fatto un'altra idea, magari sbagliando, ma avanzo quest'ipotesi.
La _figura femminile_ incarnata dalla moglie di Roby ha perso la sua attrattiva sessuale nel momento in cui lei, assunto il ruolo preponderante di madre,  ha iniziato a rifiutare la sessualità col marito.
Roby per necessità ha dovuto costringere le proprie pulsioni in un ambito in cui si è sentito oppresso dalle scelte muliebri.  
E' stata la moglie a dominare nelle scelte della vita sessuale di coppia, negando il godimento al marito.
L'associazione della moglie col genere ha fatto sì che in Roby scattasse l'idea che un possibile godimento in totale libertà potesse avvenire non più con un'altra donna ma con un uomo.
Perché questo è accaduto a Roby e non per esempio a Blaise, che ha cercato fuori in altre donne quello che non ha trovato più in casa?
Ma perché probabilmente Blaise ha più conoscenza del mondo femminile da non legarlo solo alla figura della moglie, sa che può trovare piacere con altre donne "diverse" dalla moglie, sa che può sentirsi a proprio agio facendo sesso anche con una donna.


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ecco. Con questo post hai espresso al meglio quello che è anche il mio pensiero.
> 
> Non ci azzecca nulla l'orientamento sessuale in se'. Ne' essere attivi o passivi: mi fa strano piuttosto tutta la dichiarata "onta", da parte di chi ha aperto il 3d, verso l'atto di ricevere, di essere penetrato. Quello si, che mi sa sinceramente un po' del bue che da del cornuto all'asino. Per non dire peggio. Non è l'atto in se' a gravare o sgravare un tradimento. Ma il valore che quel tradimento viene a minare. E in un matrimonio di decenni, con tanto di figli al seguito, mi parrebbe in questo caso minato in qualcosa in più del vincolo di fedeltà.



mi sa che l'omofobia sia latente


----------



## Roby.roberto (12 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ecco. Con questo post hai espresso al meglio quello che è anche il mio pensiero.
> 
> Non ci azzecca nulla l'orientamento sessuale in se'. Ne' essere attivi o passivi: mi fa strano piuttosto tutta la dichiarata "onta", da parte di chi ha aperto il 3d, verso l'atto di ricevere, di essere penetrato. Quello si, che mi sa sinceramente un po' del bue che da del cornuto all'asino. Per non dire peggio. Non è l'atto in se' a gravare o sgravare un tradimento. Ma il valore che quel tradimento viene a minare. E in un matrimonio di decenni, con tanto di figli al seguito, mi parrebbe in questo caso minato in qualcosa in più del vincolo di fedeltà.



Cielo....o cielo....non farmi XXXXXXX!

Hai letto tutti i post????? Prima di parlare, leggili tutti e poi capisci perché ho dovuto scrivere quello che ho scritto. Ci sono utenti di questo forum che hanno voglia di leggere queste cose schifose e mi hanno talmente fatto girare le palle che ho dovuto scriverle. 

E sei gay, e non sei gay, e se ti fai prendere lo sei e se di qua e se di là.

Echecazzo!

Insistevano nel dire che sono gay. Allora ho cercato di spiegare il mio punto di vista sulla cosa, ecco perché ho scritto.


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Io quello che contesto non è la ricchionaggine ma l'amore che dice di avere per sua moglie, ci si riempie la bocca e poi?
> Io non credo in questa parola, non l'ho mai provata? ok, ma non mi venite a dire che è logico amare un* e chiavare altr* è illogico. Poi se si dà una soggettività, a secondo di come meglio ci aggrada, allora parlate di amore personale ma non di A M O R E.


Discussione atavica.
Per me se si ama non si tradisce, perché si antepone il benessere dell'altro al proprio.
Se si prova invece affetto in misura variabile, si può tradire per trovare godimento altrove.


----------



## Foglia (12 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Io quello che contesto non è la ricchionaggine ma l'amore che dice di avere per sua moglie, ci si riempie la bocca e poi?
> Io non credo in questa parola, non l'ho mai provata? ok, ma non mi venite a dire che è logico amare un* e chiavare altr* è illogico. Poi se si dà una soggettività, a secondo di come meglio ci aggrada, allora parlate di amore personale ma non di A M O R E.


Ma perché?

Esiste veramente un amore  "oggettivo"?

Secondo me ci possono anche essere casi in cui si ama eppure si tradisce. Potrei fare anche esempi. Certo dubito siano la maggioranza.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io mi son fatto un'altra idea, magari sbagliando, ma avanzo quest'ipotesi.
> La _figura femminile_ incarnata dalla moglie di Roby ha perso la sua attrattiva sessuale nel momento in cui lei, assunto il ruolo preponderante di madre,  ha iniziato a rifiutare la sessualità col marito.
> Roby per necessità ha dovuto costringere le proprie pulsioni in un ambito in cui si è sentito oppresso dalle scelte muliebri.
> E' stata la moglie a dominare nelle scelte della vita sessuale di coppia, negando il godimento al marito.
> ...


Ma si dai é colpa della moglie ...diciamole anche questo 
Speriamo di avere una giornata incasinata in uff così smetto di leggere


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Sai che c'è? Sono felice di aver provato la "Ricchionaggine" e sapere che al mondo esistono persone meravigliose che hanno un cuore e amano donne e uomini.
> 
> Poi ci sono gli omofobi, i frustrati e i depressi. E a questa categoria appartieni tu. Mi dispiace per te, credimi.



allora se hai capito solo la ricchionaggine, scusami ma fatti un bell'esame di coscienza e ammetti di esserlo. E guarda che tu lo sia o no so cazzi solo tuoi.


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> La nostra era e poteva essere una bellissima amicizia. Normale e pulita.
> Siamo andati oltre e abbiamo rovinato tutto. Mi dispiace ma oramai penso che quello che devo fare, l'ho capito. Se io avessi saputo o previsto, non lo avrei mai incontrato. Io non sapevo di lui, lui non mi faceva avances e niente. Mi contattava spesso perché aveva bisogno di consigli sui propri animali. Tutto qui.
> A volte penso che in quella birra ci fosse qualcosa che mi ha fatto andare in pappa il cervello. Non so più che pensare.
> 
> ...


Mi raccomando NON dire nulla a tua moglie di quello che è successo.
La faresti stare male.
E' un'esperienza che è stata "necessaria" per capire alcune parti di te.
Ora cerca, se puoi, di risolvere con tua moglie i problemi che avete.
A letto di solito lei com'è?


----------



## Roby.roberto (12 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io mi son fatto un'altra idea, magari sbagliando, ma avanzo quest'ipotesi.
> La _figura femminile_ incarnata dalla moglie di Roby ha perso la sua attrattiva sessuale nel momento in cui lei, assunto il ruolo preponderante di madre,  ha iniziato a rifiutare la sessualità col marito.
> Roby per necessità ha dovuto costringere le proprie pulsioni in un ambito in cui si è sentito oppresso dalle scelte muliebri.
> E' stata la moglie a dominare nelle scelte della vita sessuale di coppia, negando il godimento al marito.
> ...


Mia moglie resta una bellissima donna. Non ho perso l'attrazione verso di lei. 
Diciamo che badare a una casa e a tre figli non è cosa da poco e, quindi, ci siamo un po' più allontanati ma tra noi non sono mai mancati baci o carezze. E' venuto a mancare il sesso perché spesso capita che i due più piccoli dormono con noi. Se uno ha la febbre e dorme con noi. Il giorno io sono al lavoro, la sera quando torno lei magari è stanca. Tutta una serie di cose che solo chi ha famiglia può capire.


Bene io devo andare.


Saluti a tutti.


Grazie e a quei pochissimi di cui ho tanto apprezzato il fatto che abbiano provato a comprendermi. Grazie!


----------



## Foglia (12 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> mi sa che l'omofobia sia latente


Di sicuro, a modo suo, e' presente. 

Come del resto forse un pochetto in tutti noi.


----------



## Divì (12 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma si dai é colpa della moglie ...diciamole anche questo
> Speriamo di avere una giornata incasinata in uff così smetto di leggere


Quoto


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma si dai é colpa della moglie ...diciamole anche questo
> Speriamo di avere una giornata incasinata in uff così smetto di leggere


L'ha detto lui che la moglie NON vuol far sesso con lui.
In questo caso può essere andata anche così.
In altri non è detto.


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Mia moglie resta una bellissima donna. Non ho perso l'attrazione verso di lei.
> Diciamo che badare a una casa e a tre figli non è cosa da poco e, quindi, ci siamo un po' più allontanati ma tra noi non sono mai mancati baci o carezze. *E' venuto a mancare il sesso perché spesso capita che i due più piccoli dormono con noi. Se uno ha la febbre e dorme con noi. Il giorno io sono al lavoro, la sera quando torno lei magari è stanca*. Tutta una serie di cose che solo chi ha famiglia può capire.
> 
> 
> ...


Uhm... 
Sai che non mi convince la motivazione?
Chi porta i figli nel letto?
Sei d'accordo anche te che stiano in mezzo tra voi?
Noi, e ripeto noi, nostra figlia l'abbiamo sempre abituata a stare nel suo letto.


----------



## Roby.roberto (12 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Mi raccomando NON dire nulla a tua moglie di quello che è successo.
> La faresti stare male.
> E' un'esperienza che è stata "necessaria" per capire alcune parti di te.
> Ora cerca, se puoi, di risolvere con tua moglie i problemi che avete.
> *A letto di solito lei com'è?*


*
FANTASTICA!!!* L?arrivo del terzo figlio ci ha frenato un po' ma....recupereremo 

Io non le dirò nulla perché non voglio ferirla ma farò in modo che questo non accada mai più e che mi serva da lezione. Io sono innamorato di lei, dei miei figli. Quello che è successo ... non riesco a capacitarmene però è andata così. Non posso cambiare le cose. Spero solo che questo recente passato non mi tormenti fino alla fine dei miei giorni. Mi fa star male il pensiero che a qualche km di distanza ci sia un ragazzo che sta soffrendo a causa mia ma mi ha assicurato che mi lascerà in pace proprio perché mi ama. Mi ha scritto un messaggio bellissimo e dolcissimo adesso. 

Gli auguro tutto il bene del mondo ma non sono io la persona che può renderlo felice e lo stesso vale per lui.


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma si dai é colpa della moglie ...diciamole anche questo
> Speriamo di avere una giornata incasinata in uff così smetto di leggere


Hai capito che è solo colpa di mia moglie?
nooo è colpa mia mi piace troppo la "pucchiacchella" ma anche la "pucchiaccona" ma anche il buchino stellato ma anche la bocca di rosa......
Mi raccomando subito al lavoro specialmente se è un ufficio statale, comunale, provinciale.....


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> *
> FANTASTICA!!!** L?arrivo del terzo figlio ci ha frenato un po' ma....recupereremo *
> 
> Io non le dirò nulla perché non voglio ferirla ma farò in modo che questo non accada mai più e che mi serva da lezione. Io sono innamorato di lei, dei miei figli. Quello che è successo ... non riesco a capacitarmene però è andata così. Non posso cambiare le cose. Spero solo che questo recente passato non mi tormenti fino alla fine dei miei giorni. Mi fa star male il pensiero che a qualche km di distanza ci sia un ragazzo che sta soffrendo a causa mia ma mi ha assicurato che mi lascerà in pace proprio perché mi ama. Mi ha scritto un messaggio bellissimo e dolcissimo adesso.
> ...


Fantastica?... ma fate sesso oppure no?
Sai che non si capisce?
E l'altro ti ama?
Posso dirti che leggo molta confusione?


----------



## Nocciola (12 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> L'ha detto lui che la moglie NON vuol far sesso con lui.
> In questo caso può essere andata anche così.
> In altri non è detto.


Lei non vuole fare sessso e lui la tradisce con un uomo??! Ma cosa stai dicendo? 
Guarda non giustifico me che avrei i suoi stessi motivi ma non mi hai mai sentito dare la colpa s mio marito fugurati se do la colpa a lei.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ecco. Con questo post hai espresso al meglio quello che è anche il mio pensiero.
> 
> Non ci azzecca nulla l'orientamento sessuale in se'. Ne' essere attivi o passivi: mi fa strano piuttosto tutta la dichiarata "onta", da parte di chi ha aperto il 3d, verso l'atto di ricevere, di essere penetrato. Quello si, che mi sa sinceramente un po' del bue che da del cornuto all'asino. Per non dire peggio. Non è l'atto in se' a gravare o sgravare un tradimento. Ma il valore che quel tradimento viene a minare. E in un matrimonio di decenni, con tanto di figli al seguito, mi parrebbe in questo caso minato in qualcosa in più del vincolo di fedeltà.


Nulla ci azzecca l'orientamento sessuale.

E nulla c'entra l'omofobia, ne tanto meno il tradimento

Conta il progetto. E i di lui presupposti.

Che sono soggettivi e individuali, e si mettono assieme in coppia, in modo anche tacito.


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Fantastica?... ma fate sesso oppure no?
> Sai che non si capisce?
> E l'altro ti ama?
> *Posso dirti che leggo molta confusione?*



guarda un pò!!!


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lei non vuole fare sessso e lui la tradisce con un uomo??! Ma cosa stai dicendo?
> Guarda non giustifico me che avrei i suoi stessi motivi *ma non mi hai mai sentito dare la colpa s mio marito* fugurati se do la colpa a lei.


Vabbè ma nel caso uno o una si neghi di chi è la colpa, allora?
Io voglio far sesso, mia moglie no.
Di chi è la colpa del sesso negato?
Mia?
Se stasera mia moglie vuole scopare io ci sono, eh.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Vabbè ma nel caso uno o una si neghi di chi è la colpa, allora?
> Io voglio far sesso, mia moglie no.
> Di chi è la colpa del sesso negato?
> Mia?


No la colpa del non fare sesso è sua
La colpa del tradimento é mia
Potrei lasciarlo.
Nessuno mi obbliga a restare sposata


----------



## Skorpio (12 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> mi sa che l'omofobia sia latente


Fai un esperimento, se te la senti

Vai da tua moglie stasera e digli: cara, non ti ho mai tradito.. e spero questo mai avverrà, ovviamente.
Ma volevo dirti che da qualche mese ho scoperto che sono attratto anche dagli uomini

Però non ti ho tradito, sia chiaro. Tutto regolare!

Secondo come, te stasera sei già fuori di casa


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Fai un esperimento, se te la senti
> 
> Vai da tua moglie stasera e digli: cara, non ti ho mai tradito.. e spero questo mai avverrà, ovviamente.
> Ma volevo dirti che da qualche mese ho scoperto che sono attratto anche dagli uomini
> ...



me lo spieghi che "ciazzecca"?
Sono un pò duro di comprendonio


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> *No la colpa del non fare sesso è sua*
> La colpa del tradimento é mia
> Potrei lasciarlo.
> Nessuno mi obbliga a restare sposata


E io che ho detto?
La stessa cosa.
Può darsi, e ripeto può darsi, perché ho letto molte affermazioni confuse da parte dell'autore del thread, che questo continuo negare la sessualità da parte della moglie posso spingere ad associazioni di ansia col genere e che questo determini una ricerca di godimento privo di ania  con un soggetto totalmente estraneo a questo problema (però dovrebbe comportare anche dei problemi di erezione in questo caso).
Ma poi lui mi scrive che il sesso con la moglie è fantastico ed è solo colpa dei bambini (!!!) se non lo fanno, e allora mi crolla tutto.
Sicuramente per me NON è colpa dei bambini.
Gli adulti decidono di non fare sesso.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> E io che ho detto?
> La stessa cosa.
> Può darsi, e ripeto può darsi, perché ho letto molte affermazioni confuse da parte dell'autore del thread, che questo continuo negare la sessualità da parte della moglie posso spingere ad associazioni di ansia col genere e che questo determini una ricerca di godimento privo di ania  con un soggetto totalmente estraneo a questo problema (però dovrebbe comportare anche dei problemi di erezione in questo caso).
> Ma poi lui mi scrive che il sesso con la moglie è fantastico ed è solo colpa dei bambini (!!!) se non lo fanno, e allora mi crolla tutto.
> ...


Appunto colpa di lei che si nega se lui ha scoperto gli uomini 
Sto contando giuro per non partire con qualche parola di troppo


----------



## Skorpio (12 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> me lo spieghi che "ciazzecca"?
> Sono un pò duro di comprendonio


Che l'omofobia e il tradimento non c'entrano nulla nella testa di una donna moglie che venisse a sapere una cosa simile del marito, che lei ha sposato x farci famiglia come uomo a cui piacciono le donne


----------



## trilobita (12 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Vabbè ma nel caso uno o una si neghi di chi è la colpa, allora?
> Io voglio far sesso, mia moglie no.
> Di chi è la colpa del sesso negato?
> Mia?
> Se stasera mia moglie vuole scopare io ci sono, eh.


Illuso


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Appunto colpa di lei che si nega se lui ha scoperto gli uomini
> Sto contando giuro per non partire con qualche parola di troppo


Non ci capiamo, Farfalla.
Non ci sono colpe, ci sono comportamenti che determinano scelte altrui.
Semplice nesso di causalità.
Se un coniuge nega il sesso al partner, questo comportamento può determinare la scelta del partner di trovare un'altra persona con cui fare sesso, ovvero di tradire.
Punto.
Chi sia questa persona dovrebbe essere indifferente nel momento in cui questa rimane oscura al partner.
Per ovviare al bisogno del sesso per me uno può farsi seghe, scopare con i cani, andare a puttane o a trans, partecipare a orge nei privè o trovarsi banalmente una donna con cui avere una relazione, chissenefrega finché tutto rimane segreto e non diviene parte della relazione ufficiale.
Ed è solo questo che Roby deve fare: far sì che sua moglie nulla sappia di questa relazione, cosa che consiglierei a chiunque tradisse.
Perché un tradimento comunque destabilizza qualsiasi coppia.
E' accaduto con me, anche se era SOLO un uomo (si fa per dire) l'amante di mia moglie.
Dopodiché chiarito questo si può ragionare sul perché ci sia stata una scelta di un partner maschile piuttosto che di una donna.
Ma senza che questo diventi oggetto di demonizzazione più che in altri tradimenti.
Le coppie finiscono male anche con i tradimenti etero. Qui c'è gente che ancora sta male per questo.


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Che l'omofobia e il tradimento non c'entrano nulla nella testa di una donna moglie che venisse a sapere una cosa simile del marito, che lei ha sposato x farci famiglia come uomo a cui piacciono le donne


dici? secondo me se la mogli venisse a sapere la storia un bel "ricchiò"  robby lo incasserebbe......o no?


----------



## Nocciola (12 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non ci capiamo, Farfalla.
> Non ci sono colpe, ci sono comportamenti che determinano scelte altrui.
> Semplice nesso di causalità.
> Se un coniuge nega il sesso al partner, questo comportamento può determinare la scelta del partner di trovare un'altra persona con cui fare sesso, ovvero di tradire.
> ...


No
Non é indifferente
Ma se non lo capisci nemmeno come l'ha spiegato  [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] io non so come fare
Il mio rifiuto comporta che tu mi tradisce con una donna. Perché io penso di aver sposato un uomo a cui piacciono le donne
Se lo fai con un uomo io metto in dubbio tutta la mia vita. Cazzo ma non è difficile eh

Edit: il problema è che parli ancora del tradimento. Ma questo è davvero la cosa minore


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Illuso


Non lo sono più.
Mi sto rendendo conto che il suo _blocco_ è estremamente confortevole per lei.
Confortevole dal punto di vista psicologico.
Sono io che allo stato attuale non mi sentirei a mio agio nel ruolo di uno che deve mentire per avere una vita sessuale con un altra donna.


----------



## oriente70 (12 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Mia moglie resta una bellissima donna. Non ho perso l'attrazione verso di lei.
> Diciamo che badare a una casa e a tre figli non è cosa da poco e, quindi, ci siamo un po' più allontanati ma tra noi non sono mai mancati baci o carezze. E' venuto a mancare il sesso perché spesso capita che i due più piccoli dormono con noi. Se uno ha la febbre e dorme con noi. Il giorno io sono al lavoro, la sera quando torno lei magari è stanca. Tutta una serie di cose che solo chi ha famiglia può capire.
> 
> 
> ...


Roberto tutte le famiglie hanno pressappoco gli stessi problemi, Se uno dei due li nasconde a l'altro Poi succedono casini. In una famiglia ci si aiuta. Non credo che se passi 2o3ore al giorno su un videogioco  assentandoti dalla vita familiare sia corretto nei confronti di tua moglie. Personalmente ho ripreso i miei hobby ora che i primi due sono grandicelli ..


Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Mia moglie resta una bellissima donna. Non ho perso l'attrazione verso di lei.
> Diciamo che badare a una casa e a tre figli non è cosa da poco e, quindi, ci siamo un po' più allontanati ma tra noi non sono mai mancati baci o carezze. E' venuto a mancare il sesso perché spesso capita che i due più piccoli dormono con noi. Se uno ha la febbre e dorme con noi. Il giorno io sono al lavoro, la sera quando torno lei magari è stanca. Tutta una serie di cose che solo chi ha famiglia può capire.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Luglio 2017)

*vedere oltre*

Il fatto che l'amante sia un uomo, di sicuro crea confusione, in tutti.

Una moglie può essere disgustata, o sentirsi usata.

Di sicuro non in competizione, come accadrebbe con un amante donna.

Socialmente non siamo pronti a queste realtà.

Tra i giovani si parla spesso di pansessualità, ecco io in Roby.roberto ci trovo questo.

Quello che gli ha dato questo ragazzo, era quello di cui lui in quel momento sentiva il bisogno. E' arrivato da un uomo anzichè da una donna.

Non credo sia ne bisessualità tanto meno omosessualità.

Poi spetta a Roby, guardarsi bene dentro e capire se stesso.

Non giudizi, lo dà/lo prende.

Scrivendo qui dentro ha sfogato il suo disagio e confusione.


----------



## Foglia (12 Luglio 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Roberto tutte le famiglie hanno pressappoco gli stessi problemi, Se uno dei due li nasconde a l'altro Poi succedono casini. In una famiglia ci si aiuta. Non credo che se passi 2o3ore al giorno su un videogioco  assentandoti dalla vita familiare sia corretto nei confronti di tua moglie. Personalmente ho ripreso i miei hobby ora che i primi due sono grandicelli ..


Cioè il problema è l'hobby?


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> No
> Non é indifferente
> Ma se non lo capisci nemmeno come l'ha spiegato @_Skorpio_ io non so come fare
> Il mio rifiuto comporta che tu mi tradisce con una donna. Perché io penso di aver sposato un uomo a cui piacciono le donne
> *Se lo fai con un uomo io metto in dubbio tutta la mia vit*a. Cazzo ma non è difficile eh


Tu temi che l'autore del thread non abbia fatto una scelta attratto dalla moglie ma per nascondere una parte di sé e fingere una vita apparentemente normale davanti agli altri?
Quindi non una scelta sincera?
Posso dirti che ho provato lo stesso dubbio anch'io quando ho scoperto di essere stato tradito da mia moglie?
Può sembrarti strano, ma accade anche quando il tradimento è etero.
Mi son chiesto se mi avesse sposato davvero perché le piacevo ed era innamorata di me.
Poi ho capito molto lentamente che non dovevo legare quello che era accaduto anni addietro con quello che stava accadendo in quel momento.


----------



## stany (12 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> L'ammore danny.
> 
> Un conoscente con cui lavoravo era separato, conviveva con una donna e aveva una storia con un'altra. Mi disse che le amava tutte e tre, io gli dissi tu di amore non capisci un cazzo....e detto da me è quanto dire.


La terza era la moglie separata?


----------



## Skorpio (12 Luglio 2017)

*...*



Blaise53 ha detto:


> dici? secondo me se la mogli venisse a sapere la storia un bel "ricchiò"  robby lo incasserebbe......o no?


tutto può succedere...  

ma tu ti concentri giustamente in un'ottica folkloristica, mentre qui se il contesto fosse reale, il dramma sarebbe ben più ampio

e il genere c'entra

mia moglie tua moglie sua moglie hanno sposato un uomo a cui piacciono le donne

se si viene beccati con un'altra donna, sempre le donne ci piacciono, e il problema è (ahimè) che ci piacciono. ma questo era chiaro anche davanti all'altare. 

non è una "sorpresa clamorosa"  ma una cosa diversa


----------



## Orbis Tertius (12 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non sei gay!
> Assolutamente no.


Parto da questo,* lo stai mandando assolutamente fuori strada.*
Qui c'è una persona che soffre e ha bisogno di consigli seri: siamo pragmatici.
Allora, come nell'80% dei matrimoni dopo un po' il sesso si è spento. E' successo anche a me.
Lui ha cercato nuove emozioni. E' il cliché tipico, nulla di che fino a questo punto.
*Lui, però, ha scelto un uomo.*
Danny, io capisco il tuo ragionamento che potrebbe starci per un altro tipo di esperienza. Te ne porto una mia.
Avevo un amico che si era capito essere gay. Quando ero single è venuto a trovarmi più volte e ha dormito nella stanza con me. Tranquillamente, come amici, non ci ha mai provato né ha mai fatto outing. Magari da qualche discorso me lo faceva capire, ma finiva lì. Se fossi stato desideroso potevo tranquillamente chiamarlo e chiedergli un pompino; sono sicurissimo che me l'avrebbe fatto.
Me ne sono, ovviamente, ben guardato dal farlo.
Nel caso di roby non è andata così:* alla prima occasione si sono teneramente baciati.*
Baciati! Il sesso è arrivato dopo.
*Adesso deve essere lui a capire se è bisex o se è gay*. E rendersi conto che è una cosa molto più diffusa e banale di quanto si pensi. Il problema è come gestirla.
Bisogna stare molto attenti, sono situazioni delicate che possono portare a gesti inconsulti.


----------



## oriente70 (12 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Cioè il problema è l'hobby?


No sono gli hobby ma anche io con tre figli quando tornavo a casa trovavo la moglie stanca ...e allora mi sono messo di impegno a dargli una mano  e andavamo a letto stanchi tutti e due ...


----------



## Skorpio (12 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Tu temi che l'autore del thread non abbia fatto una scelta attratto dalla moglie ma per nascondere una parte di sé e fingere una vita apparentemente normale davanti agli altri?
> Quindi non una scelta sincera?
> *Posso dirti che ho provato lo stesso dubbio anch'io quando ho scoperto di essere stato tradito da mia moglie?*
> Può sembrarti strano, ma accade anche quando il tradimento è etero.
> ...


a tua moglie gli uomini gli piacevano anche prima, credo..

e credo ti fosse ben chiaro

il trauma nel caso del nostro amico sarebbe a un livello diverso dal tradimento


----------



## Foglia (12 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Cielo....o cielo....non farmi XXXXXXX!
> 
> Hai letto tutti i post????? Prima di parlare, leggili tutti e poi capisci perché ho dovuto scrivere quello che ho scritto. Ci sono utenti di questo forum che hanno voglia di leggere queste cose schifose e mi hanno talmente fatto girare le palle che ho dovuto scriverle.
> 
> ...


Il problema (per te) non è quello che ti scrivono gli altri, ma ciò che scrivi tu. Dagli altri puoi benissimo aspettarti domande del tipo  "cosa fai con questo?", anche se a mio giudizio non ti sono utili a capire la situazione. Poi sei tu che a questo tipo di domanda rispondi connotando la penetrazione passiva come fosse un fatto  "più grave" rispetto al tuo modo di relazionarti con questa persona. Da li partiva la mia riflessione, libero ovviamente di farne quello che vuoi.


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> La terza era la moglie separata?


no. Erano tre e le trombava tutte e tre con "amore"


----------



## Nocciola (12 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Tu temi che l'autore del thread non abbia fatto una scelta attratto dalla moglie ma per nascondere una parte di sé e fingere una vita apparentemente normale davanti agli altri?
> Quindi non una scelta sincera?
> Posso dirti che ho provato lo stesso dubbio anch'io quando ho scoperto di essere stato tradito da mia moglie?
> Può sembrarti strano, ma accade anche quando il tradimento è etero.
> ...


E' DIVERSO 
SCUSA MA RINUNCUO A SPIEGARLO


----------



## Nocciola (12 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Parto da questo,* lo stai mandando assolutamente fuori strada.*
> Qui c'è una persona che soffre e ha bisogno di consigli seri: siamo pragmatici.
> Allora, come nell'80% dei matrimoni dopo un po' il sesso si è spento. E' successo anche a me.
> Lui ha cercato nuove emozioni. E' il cliché tipico, nulla di che fino a questo punto.
> ...


Straquoto


----------



## Nocciola (12 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> a tua moglie gli uomini gli piacevano anche prima, credo..
> 
> e credo ti fosse ben chiaro
> 
> il trauma nel caso del nostro amico sarebbe a un livello diverso dal tradimento


Grazue Gesù


----------



## trilobita (12 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non lo sono più.
> Mi sto rendendo conto che il suo _blocco_ è estremamente confortevole per lei.
> Confortevole dal punto di vista psicologico.
> Sono io che allo stato attuale non mi sentirei a mio agio nel ruolo di uno che deve mentire per avere una vita sessuale con un altra donna.


Scherzavo,eh,ci mancherebbe.
Peccato sprecare gli anni in cui si potrebbe giocare con serenità...


----------



## stany (12 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> La nostra era e poteva essere una bellissima amicizia. Normale e pulita.
> Siamo andati oltre e abbiamo rovinato tutto. Mi dispiace ma oramai penso che quello che devo fare, l'ho capito. Se io avessi saputo o previsto, non lo avrei mai incontrato. Io non sapevo di lui, lui non mi faceva avances e niente. Mi contattava spesso perché aveva bisogno di consigli sui propri animali. Tutto qui.
> A volte penso che in quella birra ci fosse qualcosa che mi ha fatto andare in pappa il cervello. Non so più che pensare.
> 
> ...


Io sono ironico ed autoironico,anche. Se non si scherza anche sulle cose serie allora non si sdrammatizza; ammesso che la tua vicenda possa essere considerata un dramma (ma tu così la proponi).
Comunque spero che ciò che di profondo e anche di prosaico che qua dentro hai trovato t'abbia aiutato ; certo che non ti potevi aspettare solo attestati di solidarietà.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Grazue Gesù


io non so.. a me sembra una cosa scolastica... ma scolastica da 2° elementare..

"ho scoperto mia moglie a letto con un'altra persona!!! e.. *udite udite: era UN UOMO*!!!!!"

Dove è lo choc? nel neretto? o nel rosso??

a me sembra evidente.... tanto è vero che il neretto manco lo scriverei


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> io non so.. a me sembra una cosa scolastica... ma scolastica da 2° elementare..
> 
> "ho scoperto mia moglie a letto con un'altra persona!!! e.. *udite udite: era UN UOMO*!!!!!"
> 
> ...



ho capito male? tu dici che è un tradimento farfy mette l'aggravante con un uomo.


----------



## stany (12 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma perché?
> 
> Esiste veramente un amore  "oggettivo"?
> 
> Secondo me ci possono anche essere casi in cui si ama eppure si tradisce. Potrei fare anche esempi. Certo dubito siano la maggioranza.


Non penso proprio...quando si tradisce significa che la "protezione" verso l'altro non c'è più; o per un malinteso senso di attaccamento dovuto "solo" all'attrazione iniziale, ci sia mai stata.


----------



## oriente70 (12 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> ho capito male? tu dici che è un tradimento farfy mette l'aggravante con un uomo.


E se stava facendo un'orgia?? ..  a luci accese o spente ?? Dilemma


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Parto da questo,* lo stai mandando assolutamente fuori strada.*
> Qui c'è una persona che soffre e ha bisogno di consigli seri: siamo pragmatici.
> Allora, come nell'80% dei matrimoni dopo un po' il sesso si è spento. E' successo anche a me.
> Lui ha cercato nuove emozioni. E' il cliché tipico, nulla di che fino a questo punto.
> ...


Tu chiederesti mai un pompino a una donna che non ti piace?
Io no, anche quando si rivela disponibile.
Non me ne fregherebbe nulla e neppure devo convalidare la mia virilità ribadendo che ho la capacità di resistere alla compagnia di amici omosessuali verso cui non provo attrazione.
Ne ho avuti di amici gay. Con uno ho condiviso vacanze stanza doccia in palestra.
Non mi piaceva, mai sentito neppure il minimo dubbio in proposito.
E anche lì mi ero accorto che a lui piacevo.
La domanda che mi son posto a un certo punto è stata: posso ancora continuare a essere amico di una persona che è attratta da me?
Fosse stata una donna, mi sarei posto la stessa domanda.
La risposta è stata sì. E' stato lui che non ce l'ha fatta, invece.
A me è dispiaciuto perdere un amico, ma capita quando l'amicizia diventa altro per uno dei due.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> ho capito male? tu dici che è un tradimento farfy mette l'aggravante con un uomo.


Non parlo di aggravante, Non sono il giudice

Parlo di CHOC

Se trovo mia moglie a letto con un uomo, resto choccato NON Perché era un uomo, ma perché MI HA TRADITO

Se la trovo a letto con una donna io (almeno io) resto choccato perché era una DONNA

Non perché mi ha tradito.

Magari resto "positivamente" choccato 

Ma questo sarebbe tutto un altro discorso..

E anche qui il genere conta

Secondo me


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> a tua moglie gli uomini gli piacevano anche prima, credo..
> 
> e credo ti fosse ben chiaro
> 
> il trauma nel caso del nostro amico sarebbe a un livello diverso dal tradimento


E se mia moglie avesse avuto da giovane insieme ad altri uomini anche un'esperienza con una donna a me credi che cambierebbe quello che penso di lei, ora?


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non parlo di aggravante, Non sono il giudice
> 
> Parlo di CHOC
> 
> ...



quoto, il neretto un quotone


----------



## Skorpio (12 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> E se mia moglie avesse avuto da giovane insieme ad altri uomini anche un'esperienza con una donna a me credi che cambierebbe quello che penso di lei, ora?


Io parlo di CHOC

Non di pensiero.

Se tua moglie è per te dichiaratamente orientata vs il suo stesso sesso (volendo) e tu lo sai da illo tempore, non resti choccato dallo scoprirla a letto con una donna

Lo sapevi

Ti concentri sul tradimento


----------



## Nocciola (12 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non parlo di aggravante, Non sono il giudice
> 
> Parlo di CHOC
> 
> ...


Pagando continui tu e mi rusparmi di scrivere? 
Grazie


----------



## Skorpio (12 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pagando continui tu e mi rusparmi di scrivere?
> Grazie


:rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## stany (12 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non lo sono più.
> Mi sto rendendo conto che il suo _blocco_ è estremamente confortevole per lei.
> Confortevole dal punto di vista psicologico.
> Sono io che allo stato attuale non mi sentirei a mio agio nel ruolo di uno che deve mentire per avere una vita sessuale con un altra donna.


Quindi? Zero assoluto....Prima o poi capiterà l'occasione e,allora,se mentalmente stabile e predisposto non ti tirerai indietro  Anzi mi pare che l'occasione l'hai già avuta.....Una che viene a casa tua a vedere la collezione di farfalle come amica ed esce sempre come amica,per qualcuno è un'occasione persa.....
Poi le occasioni si creano; e sono il primo a dire che finché non si sta bene con se stessi non si riesce ad essere attrattivi.Ma tu quella volta l'avevi attratta eccome!


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non parlo di aggravante, Non sono il giudice
> 
> Parlo di CHOC
> 
> ...


Davvero?
Hai mai vissuto entrambe le esperienze per esserne così sicuro?
Da cosa dipende il tuo choc?
Non dirmi dal fatto che è una donna perché questo è ovvio.
Ma perché sapere che tua moglie può godere anche con una donna può sconvolgerti così tanto e più del fatto che tua moglie possa mentirti e avere una vita diversa da quella che ti racconta?
Quali basi mina? Di te... o di lei?
Sono curioso.
Io questa cosa non la capisco.
Per me un tradimento è sempre tradimento.
Fosse con una donna, un uomo, un pornostar o una puttana sempre grave è.
Non faccio grandi differenze, si sono comunque nascoste ampie parti di sé in tutti i casi.


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Quindi? Zero assoluto....Prima o poi capiterà l'occasione e,allora,se mentalmente stabile e predisposto non ti tirerai indietro  Anzi mi pare che l'occasione l'hai già avuta.....Una che viene a casa tua a vedere la collezione di farfalle come amica ed esce sempre come amica,per qualcuno è un'occasione persa.....
> Poi le occasioni si creano; e sono il primo a dire che finché non si sta bene con se stessi non si riesce ad essere attrattivi.Ma tu quella volta l'avevi attratta eccome!


Diciamo che in certi ambiti - scolastici o lavorativi - è meglio lasciar perdere le occasioni.


----------



## stany (12 Luglio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Il fatto che l'amante sia un uomo, di sicuro crea confusione, in tutti.
> 
> Una moglie può essere disgustata, o sentirsi usata.
> 
> ...


Come non c'è differenza tra il mettinculo ed il piglianculo?
Semmai avessi dubbi sul fatto che praticare la sodomia attiva mi configuri come omosex (bisex), se fossi invece passivo (come l'amichetto di Roby M?),avrei chiaro che la mia psiche ,attraverso il mio corpo,parimenti alla femmina,si identifichi nell'atto di ricevere ciò che caratterizza il maschio,fugando ogni dubbio rispetto alla mia collocazione  sessuale . Cosa che discende per prima proprio dal riconoscimento del ruolo stereotipato che contraddistingue proprio attraverso l'atto della penetrazione ricevuta la sessualità maschile da quella femminile. Ma qui ci potrebbe dare una mano la nonna di twinpeaks col proverbiale buonsenso che la contraddistingue.Per tornare al pastore all'alpeggio,isolato da giugno a settembre,si capisce (ma non si giustifica) come possa sfogarsi "penetrando" la pecora,mica facendosi coprire dal montone!
Ma come fanno i marinai,a baciarsi tra di loro,ma rimanere veri uomini però.....


----------



## stany (12 Luglio 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> No sono gli hobby ma anche io con tre figli quando tornavo a casa trovavo la moglie stanca ...e allora mi sono messo di impegno a dargli una mano  e andavamo a letto stanchi tutti e due ...


Bravo...questo incide molto sulla sessualità di coppia.Se uno sta al computer fino alle due di notte e l'altro/a magari si sbatte per la casa ,i figli, manca la complicità,ed il sesso va a puttane (esperienza vissuta).


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' DIVERSO
> SCUSA MA RINUNCUO A SPIEGARLO


Posso farti una domanda?
Puoi anche non rispondere se la ritieni troppo intima.
Nel caso di una rapporto a 3, uno dei due partner dovrebbe necessariamente essere dello stesso genere di uno della coppia.
E questo potrebbe dare avvio a un eccitazione che dovrebbe usare anche componenti omosessuali (due donna che fanno sesso davanti all'uomo, in genere, è la tipologia più diffusa).
Perché questo dovrebbe essere visto in maniera meno shockante rispetto a un rapporto a due con una persona dello stesso genere?


----------



## Skorpio (12 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Davvero?
> Hai mai vissuto entrambe le esperienze per esserne così sicuro?
> Da cosa dipende il tuo choc?
> Non dirmi dal fatto che è una donna perché questo è ovvio.
> ...


mi sembra talmente evidente che sono quasi imbarazzato a scriverlo...

mina le basi sulle quali IO e LEI abbiamo costruito il nostro progetto di famiglia...

io ho scelto una donna consapevole della sua eterosessualità.
Lei ha scelto un uomo consapevole della sua eterosessualità.

PER UN PROGETTO DI FAMIGLIA

ma essere bisessuali NON è mica un reato... 

ma in un progetto di FAMIGLIA io posso anche ignorare la tua passione per i soldatini, o la tua propensione alla cucina veneta, ma NON posso ignorare la tua propensione all'altro sesso.

Così come io donna in un progetto di famiglia NON posso ignorare che il mio lui ce l'ha lungo 4 cm
e se io lo voglio di almeno 15 per esigenze mie, non posso di certo scoprirlo in viaggio di nozze

non è un reato desiderare un uomo con un cazzo di almeno 15 cm, per il proprio PROGETTO DI FAMIGLIA

così come non è un reato desiderare un compagno eterosessuale per il proprio PROGETTO DI FAMIGLIA


----------



## Nocciola (12 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Davvero?
> Hai mai vissuto entrambe le esperienze per esserne così sicuro?
> Da cosa dipende il tuo choc?
> Non dirmi dal fatto che è una donna perché questo è ovvio.
> ...


  [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] stai facendo apposta a non capire?
Se non ti conoscessi penserei che stai trillando


----------



## stany (12 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che in certi ambiti - scolastici o lavorativi - è meglio lasciar perdere le occasioni.


La penso come te....ma il 99% delle conoscenze e le possibili occasioni sono in quelle cerchie


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io parlo di CHOC
> 
> Non di pensiero.
> 
> ...


Questo è l'ovvio, nel tradimento si scoprono parti dell'altro tenute nascoste.
Ma perché questa dovrebbe essere più grave di altre parti tenute nascoste in altre storie?
Per esempio (invento), di una moglie che ogni due per tre ti dice che ti ama, che la fai godere come  bestia, poi va a reclutate i big bamboo on line o in vacanza a Capoverde?
O di un marito che si dice poco interessato al sesso poi magari va a puttane tutti i weekend o parte per Cuba a beccarsi le jinetere?


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> @_danny_ stai facendo apposta a non capire?
> Se non ti conoscessi penserei che stai trillando


No. 
Voglio approfondire l'argomento. E finora ci siamo limitati sempre e solo alla superficie.
Le spiegazioni date finora non mi bastano.


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> La penso come te....ma il 99% delle conoscenze e le possibili occasioni sono in quelle cerchie


Non è una giustificazione, comunque.


----------



## oriente70 (12 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Bravo...questo incide molto sulla sessualità di coppia.Se uno sta al computer fino alle due di notte e l'altro/a magari si sbatte per la casa ,i figli, manca la complicità,ed il sesso va a puttane (esperienza vissuta).


Qui si discute se uno è omosessuale o no .. al peggio non c'è mai fine, un collega ha una seconda famiglia su virtual Life o second Life o come cazzo si chiama e si lamenta che la famiglia reale va a pezzi... Ed elogia la famiglia virtuale... Tradire con una virtuale mi mancava ....


----------



## Orbis Tertius (12 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Tu chiederesti mai un pompino a una donna che non ti piace?
> Io no, anche quando si rivela disponibile.
> Non me ne fregherebbe nulla e neppure devo convalidare la mia virilità ribadendo che ho la capacità di resistere alla compagnia di amici omosessuali verso cui non provo attrazione.
> Ne ho avuti di amici gay. Con uno ho condiviso vacanze stanza doccia in palestra.
> ...


Vabbè, Dany, ma come la ragioni: se trovi un uomo che ti piace sessualmente significa che sei bisex.
Se sei etero non ti piacciono gli uomini, non per quello almeno.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Posso farti una domanda?
> Puoi anche non rispondere se la ritieni troppo intima.
> Nel caso di una rapporto a 3, uno dei due partner dovrebbe necessariamente essere dello stesso genere di uno della coppia.
> E questo potrebbe dare avvio a un eccitazione che dovrebbe usare anche componenti omosessuali (due donna che fanno sesso davanti all'uomo, in genere, è la tipologia più diffusa).
> Perché questo dovrebbe essere visto in maniera meno shockante rispetto a un rapporto a due con una persona dello stesso genere?


Sei fossilizzato sull'atto sessuale che non c'entra nulla
E fai l'esempio di un gioco condiviso di cui si é parlato con l'altro
Non me ne frega un cazzo che mio marito eventualmente lo mette o lo prende in quel posto (giusto per essere chiara), mi interessa che ho sposato un uomo che non mi ha mai detto che gli sarebbe piaciuto. Ho sposato un uomo che si sente attratto dagli uomini e non me lo ha detto. Ho sposato un uomo che potrebbe avermi sposato solo perché con un uomo dei figli non li avrebbe potuto fare
Ho sposato un uomo che non conosco e ci ho investito al punto di concepire dei figli che pagheranno care , se scoperto, certe sue scelte. 
E io ho la responsabilità anche verso quei figli che avrei potuto scegliere di non mettere al mondo o di metterli al mondo con un altro.
Più chiaro di così non ci riesco


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> mi sembra talmente evidente che sono quasi imbarazzato a scriverlo...
> 
> mina le basi sulle quali IO e LEI abbiamo costruito il nostro progetto di famiglia...
> 
> ...


Io pensa che desideravo ANCHE una donna fedele e disponibile sessualmente, e mi son ritrovato altro.
Quindi il problema è che lei non pensa solo agli uomini ma anche alle donne?
Io penso che il problema sia proprio il fatto che NON HA PENSATO A ME.
Prima di tutto.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (12 Luglio 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> *Qui si discute se uno è omosessuale o no *.. al peggio non c'è mai fine, un collega ha una seconda famiglia su virtual Life o second Life o come cazzo si chiama e si lamenta che la famiglia reale va a pezzi... Ed elogia la famiglia virtuale... Tradire con una virtuale mi mancava ....


No, qui si discute sulla sofferenza di una persona che, all'improvviso, si trova smarrito sotto il profilo dell'identità.
Non è tanto il tradimento che lo allarma, ma l'attrazione per un uomo e il giudizio che potrebbe darne la moglie.
Perché noi possiamo fare tutti finta di essere* tanto moderni:* ma la nostra profonda biologia dice *che non è la stessa cosa.
*


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Come non c'è differenza tra il mettinculo ed il piglianculo?
> Semmai avessi dubbi sul fatto che praticare la sodomia attiva mi configuri come omosex (bisex), se fossi invece passivo (come l'amichetto di Roby M?),avrei chiaro che la mia psiche ,attraverso il mio corpo,parimenti alla femmina,si identifichi nell'atto di ricevere ciò che caratterizza il maschio,fugando ogni dubbio rispetto alla mia collocazione  sessuale . Cosa che discende per prima proprio dal riconoscimento del ruolo stereotipato che contraddistingue proprio attraverso l'atto della penetrazione ricevuta la sessualità maschile da quella femminile. Ma qui ci potrebbe dare una mano la nonna di twinpeaks col proverbiale buonsenso che la contraddistingue.Per tornare al pastore all'alpeggio,isolato da giugno a settembre,si capisce (ma non si giustifica) come possa sfogarsi "penetrando" la pecora,mica facendosi coprire dal montone!
> *Ma come fanno i marinai,a baciarsi tra di loro,ma rimanere veri uomini però*.....


se ti fermi sempre a metti in culo e prendi in culo, abbiamo finito di parlare.
Il problema è altrove.
Quel ragazzo gli ha dato attenzioni, disponibilità, che non aveva mai ricevuto.
Questa complicità che ha sentito. E' la stessa che provi con un amante etero.
La scelta del genere ci può stupire, e ha stupito lui.
Di fondo, emotivamente/sessualmente appagato.
Per i marinai e per il pastore soddisfare una neccessità  (sfogo).


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sei fossilizzato sull'atto sessuale che non c'entra nulla
> E fai l'esempio di un gioco condiviso di cui si é parlato con l'altro
> Non me ne frega un cazzo che mio marito eventualmente lo mette o lo prende in quel posto (giusto per essere chiara), mi interessa che ho sposato un uomo c*he non mi ha mai detto* che gli sarebbe piaciuto. Ho sposato un uomo che si sente attratto dagli uomini e *non me lo ha detto*. *Ho sposato un uomo che potrebbe avermi sposato solo perché con un uomo dei figli non li avrebbe potuto fare*
> *Ho sposato un uomo che non conosco* e ci ho investito al punto di concepire dei figli che pagheranno care , se scoperto, certe sue scelte.
> ...



Ed era questo che volevo vederti scrivere!
Hai sposato una persona che ti ha mentito!
Che si è presentata diversamente da quello che è.
Che non conosci più.
Questo è tradimento. 
Questo è il problema vero.
Se ci si focalizza sul "come" è avvenuto si perde di vista questa che è la cosa più importante.
Chissenefrega con chi è andato, dell'amante chiunque sia, il problema è che ha tenuto nascosto parti di sé e ti ha usata per i suoi scopi egoistici. 
Più grave meno grave... se ne facciamo come è stato fatto una questione di scale di gravità ci impastiamo nelle differenze che ognuno di noi ha in relazione all'argomento omosessualità... il problema qui è il NON DETTO e la distanza che si è creata nella coppia.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Questo è l'ovvio, nel tradimento si scoprono parti dell'altro tenute nascoste.
> Ma perché questa dovrebbe essere più grave di altre parti tenute nascoste in altre storie?
> Per esempio (invento), di una moglie che ogni due per tre ti dice che ti ama, che la fai godere come  bestia, poi va a reclutate i big bamboo on line o in vacanza a Capoverde?
> O di un marito che si dice poco interessato al sesso poi magari va a puttane tutti i weekend o parte per Cuba a beccarsi le jinetere?


Se la parte tenuta nascosta è Strutturale al progetto, ripeto, non è più un discorso di tradimento.

Il tradimento è l'ultimo dei problemi

Ti fissi sul sesso, ma il sesso conta pochino pochino, quando si parla di "struttura" di progetto (a meno che non ne sia al centro dalla A alla Z)

Se io sono musulmano e voglio una moglie musulmana x il MIO progetto di famiglia (balordo quanto si vuole) se mia moglie dopo 5 anni si fa cattolica in gran segreto, c'è un problema STRUTTURALE che se emerge fa crollare tutto.

Perché io, balordo, integralista, matto quanto si vuole, ho fissato a livello strutturale nel mio PROGETTO di FAMIGLIA la religione musulmana di entrambi come caposaldo

A torto o a ragione

E tu mi dirai che anche in parrocchia sono tutti bravi e si scambiano i bacini x natale... E sguscerai via dal fulcro strutturale che di fatto viene a crollare


----------



## stany (12 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non è una giustificazione, comunque.


Libero arbitrio,senso dell'opportuno,rispetto (pur nella circostanza del tradimento) del tradito ,controllo delle pulsioni..   
Ma tolte queste "opportunità" ,queste occasioni,cosa rimane: sesso a pagamento,inserzioni comiche e tristi su qualche sito o giornale di annunci,la palestra (ma anche lì è una cerchia di conoscenze), iscrizioni su piattaforme di incontri gestite da squallidi approfittatori  che,se va bene,in due mesi di mettono in contatto con una professionista a pagamento che viene spacciata come casalinga insoddisfatta,salvo poi rinnovare in automatico l'abbonamento coi numeri della carta di credito che gli hai lasciato,anche quando hai scoperto che si tratta di una truffa....
A sto punto molto meglio fare l'autodidatta....anche solo per mantenere la prostata sana....Lo so,sono troppo razionale e cerebrale,ma il mondo è questo.Alla fine si è portati ad invidiare chi senza farsi troppi problemi coglie l'attimo e l'occasione,vada come vada; almeno ha vissuto.Nella storia in questione Roby ha scientemente voluto quel tipi di rapporto; deve assumersene le conseguenze come farebbe se avesse in atto una storia con la mamma di un compagno di classe di suo figlio.Quello fa la differenza: Se non si è stati in grado di governare le pulsioni,valutare l'opportunità della circostanza e gli effetti delle proprie azioni,solo quello rimane , agire nel miglior modo possibile per non sfasciare la famiglia (tre bimbi!), anche dovendo convivere col fantasma per tutta la vita e, non certo scaricandosi la coscienza coinvolgendo la moglie nelle proprie debolezza.


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se la parte tenuta nascosta è Strutturale al progetto, ripeto, non è più un discorso di tradimento.
> 
> Il tradimento è l'ultimo dei problemi
> 
> ...


 E anche tu ci stai arrivando...
In gran segreto.
Certo, è questo il problema.
Ma io marito posso imporre a mia moglie la mia fede o è lei a poter decidere in autonomia a un certo punto della sua vita?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (12 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> ah dai...:rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> invece le donne che penetrano, altro che cazzi, quelle non lasciano segni?
> 
> Secondo me, un cazzo di carne penetra quel tanto...ma essere penetrati è bidirezionale...e i segni che restano lo ricordano a chi se lo è dimenticato


Fingiamo di non capire: qui c'è un pene che penetra il sedere di un uomo. Che sia attivo o passivo poco importa.
*E' un'immagine di possesso dell'altro estremamente forte*. Di condivisione intima, di volontaria invasione dell'altrui intimità.
Pensaci, nel sesso tra donne questo non c'è.
Avete usato un fallo di gomma? Sai che gelosia per la gomma... mamma mia quanto sono geloso della gomma. 
Sei stata penetrata da un uomo, *con un fallo di carne*, fatto della sua carne, unito al suo corpo? Ti sei fatta violare da un altro con enorme soddisfazione? Ecco, mi sembra ben diverso.
Poi, per carità, siamo moderni ed omologati: è tutto uguale signori! 
Sti cazzi...


----------



## Nocciola (12 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ed era questo che volevo vederti scrivere!
> Hai sposato una persona che ti ha mentito!
> Che si è presentata diversamente da quello che è.
> Che non conosci più.
> ...


No e ancora no 
Ma fa nulla


----------



## oriente70 (12 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> No, qui si discute sulla sofferenza di una persona che, all'improvviso, si trova smarrito sotto il profilo dell'identità.
> Non è tanto il tradimento che lo allarma, ma l'attrazione per un uomo e il giudizio che potrebbe darne la moglie.
> Perché noi possiamo fare tutti finta di essere* tanto moderni:* ma la nostra profonda biologia dice *che non è la stessa cosa.
> *


Cosa c'è di biologico in un tradimento virtuale ... Bo. In questo caso io per Roberto la reputo una sbandata di una persona sensibile, confuso inizialmente "spero per lui è per la sua famiglia " .
Certo che con tutte le allupate che girano....Comunque il passivo mica fesso come dicono a Napoli è trasuto di fino e sé messo di chiatto . Ha sgamato quello debole e poi ha colpito ....


----------



## Nocciola (12 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> E anche tu ci stai arrivando...
> In gran segreto.
> Certo, è questo il problema.
> Ma io marito posso imporre a mia moglie la mia fede o è lei a poter decidere in autonomia a un certo punto della sua vita?


Il problema è che sei tu che non ci arrivi
Vuoi dimostrare che la menzogna del dirti che andava a fare la spesa e invece era in motel è uguale a non dirti che si sarebbe scopata volentieri una donna. Che vorrebbe una donna. Che con una donna non avrebbe potuto avere un figlio che invece con te ha
Ora però smetto di ripetermi


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sei fossilizzato sull'atto sessuale che non c'entra nulla
> E fai l'esempio di un gioco condiviso di cui si é parlato con l'altro
> Non me ne frega un cazzo che mio marito eventualmente lo mette o lo prende in quel posto (giusto per essere chiara), mi interessa che ho sposato un uomo che non mi ha mai detto che gli sarebbe piaciuto. Ho sposato un uomo che si sente attratto dagli uomini e non me lo ha detto. Ho sposato un uomo che potrebbe avermi sposato solo perché con un uomo dei figli non li avrebbe potuto fare
> Ho sposato un uomo che non conosco e ci ho investito al punto di concepire dei figli che pagheranno care , se scoperto, certe sue scelte.
> ...


questo è un tuo sentire corretto. Dubbi che nascono e ci stanno tutti.
Io però me li pongo anche se mio marito va con un'altra,per cosa mi ha preso e perchè rimane con me , sono stata una buona fattrice/governate/infermiera  etcc. io volevo un compagno. Quando attacchiamo mariti traditori li accusiamo delle stesse cose. No?
Il fatto di essere etero non mi cambia il mio sentirmi usata, imbrogliata. Perchè magari non ne era cosciente neanche lui fino a quel momento.


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> No e ancora no
> Ma fa nulla


Dove sbaglio?


----------



## twinpeaks (12 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Non posso dirglielo, perché le prenderebbe un colpo e finirebbe il matrimonio e QUESTO NON LO VOGLIO.
> Io la amo ancora. Il problema non è che non amo più mia moglie e voglio vivere il resto della mia vita con questo ragazzo. Io voglio restare con la mia famiglia, ma ora come ora non riesco a rinunciare a lui. Ci ho provato. Cosa credi che in sei mesi io abbia accettato questo mio lato come se nulla fosse? Sono stato male, sono entrato in crisi, ho provato a chiudere, ho venduto la play station per non giocare online, ho cambiato numero di tel. NIENTE, non è servito a niente.
> 
> L'unica cosa che non faccio più è invitarlo a casa mia. L'ho invitato solo una volta perché mi sembrava corretto fargli conoscere la mia famiglia ma all'epoca fra noi non c'era nulla.
> ...


Certo, è proprio così. Lui interessa te "come anima", e viceversa. Cerca di non ossessionarti (anche se non è facile) con il problema dell'autodefinizione della tua identità erotica, gay sì/no, eccetera, perchè il punto non è questo. 
Il punto è che la tua anima, proprio nel senso che le attribuisce la psicologia junghiana, ti ha fatto uno scherzo sconvolgente. Ne fa molto spesso, non sei l'unico, e da questi scherzi sconvolgenti possono nascere trasformazioni molto positive. Ne fa molto spesso specialmente alla tua età, intorno al passaggio dalla fase ascendente alla fase discendente della vita. 

Questi scherzi dell'anima ci comunicano, in forme a volte paradossali, che stiamo cambiando, e anzi che dobbiamo cambiare. Non voglio dire che tu, da uomo che desidera le donne, stia cambiando o addirittura debba cambiare in uomo che desidera gli uomini. Non è così, molto probabilmente; ma tu non potrai smettere di chiedertelo finchè non avrai meglio compreso che cosa ha voluto comunicarti questa esperienza così imprevedibile, in che direzione ti invita ad andare: e non, ripeto NON, parlo di direzione erotica, come suggerisce anche il fatto che ti è venuto spontaneo assumere un ruolo attivo nei rapporti sessuali veri e propri.

Questa esperienza probabilmente ti parla, i*n forma cifrata,* del tuo passato, in particolare del passaggio d'età gemello a quello che stai vivendo, l'adolescenza; dico "in forma cifrata", perchè l'elemento sessuale della tua relazione con l'amico non è, molto probabilmente, centrale. Assume un'importanza enorme per te perchè è sconvolgente e contraddice l'idea che ti fai di te stesso, ma non penso che sia centrale nella relazione. Il punto centrale della relazione, da quel che mi pare di capire, è il tuo rapporto con la tua propria giovinezza/adolescenza come passaggio difficile e incompiuto, che ora va compiuto. (Come il punto centrale della relazione, per il tuo amico, forse è il suo rapporto con il proprio padre come passaggio difficile e incompiuto, che ora va compiuto)

Ho letto che hai troncato la relazione con il tuo amico. E' certo una decisione prudente e sensata, con la quale proteggi tua moglie, i tuoi figli e la stabilità della tua vita quotidiana. Ti invito però a riflettere sul fatto che per te, è importante trovare un posto e un senso a questa esperienza, che ti ha scosso nelle fondamenta dell'identità personale. Non è bene che il ricordo di questa relazione ti rimanga dentro come un vuoto di senso, un'ombra vergognosa ed eccitante insieme: ti lascerebbe un'incertezza e un nervosismo difficili da sopportare a lungo, e che potrebbero minare la tua serenità personale e familiare. 

Ho letto che pensi di rivolgerti a un terapeuta. Mi sembra una buona idea. Non sentirti obbligato a scodellare subito tutto, non è così. Cerca di capire se ti senti a tuo agio con lui (forse sarebbe meglio una lei), se stabilisci un buon rapporto di fiducia. Poi le cose andranno da sè. In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> E anche tu ci stai arrivando...
> In gran segreto.
> Certo, è questo il problema.
> Ma io marito posso imporre a mia moglie la mia fede o è lei a poter decidere in autonomia a un certo punto della sua vita?


È lei a decidere, ci mancherebbe altro

Come mia moglie è libera di decidere domattina di arruolarsi nell' ISIS
Ma nel MIO/NOSTRO progetto di famiglia non è previsto l'arruolamento nell'isis

E se la becco al PC che tenta di far proseliti per il califfato, io posso considerare questa sua propensione, inevitabilmente decisiva per fare crollare il nostro progetto in origine.

Che crolla di fatto

Poi.. si può anche ricostruire, magari mi arruolarsi anche io e ci andiamo a far esplodere insieme

Ma il progetto originario crolla


----------



## Nocciola (12 Luglio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> questo è un tuo sentire corretto. Dubbi che nascono e ci stanno tutti.
> Io però me li pongo anche se mio marito va con un'altra,per cosa mi ha preso e perchè rimane con me , sono stata una buona fattrice/governate/infermiera  etcc. io volevo un compagno. Quando attacchiamo mariti traditori li accusiamo delle stesse cose. No?
> Il fatto di essere etero non mi cambia il mio sentirmi usata, imbrogliata. Perchè magari non ne era cosciente neanche lui fino a quel momento.


Cavoli suoi se non ne era cosciente 
Nel momento che lo diventi me ne parli non ci scopi

Ovvio che sia un mio sentire


----------



## Nocciola (12 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Dove sbaglio?


Ti sposi con un uomo a cui piacciono le donne e ci fai un figlio. Pur innamorata persa in una parte del tuo cervello c'è che potrebbe tradirti. Corri il rischio o comunwue speri che non accada e fai tutti i ragionamenti su come agirai nel caso in cui accada 
ma sai che hai sposato un uomo a cui piacciono le donne
Se ti separi i tuoi figli avranno un padre che magari si rimetterà con una donna
Sarà un dispiacere per loro? Si. Ma torna con il fatto che hai sposato un uomo s cui piacciono le donne
Girala ovviamebte anche al maschile verso un uomo che ha sposato una donna a cui piacciono gli uomini. 

Tutto quello che esula da questo mette in discussione qualunque scelta tu hai fatto da quando lo hai conosciuto. Ogni pensiero. Ogni decisione. Io annullerei tutta la mia storia e sarei disperata per i miei figli


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il problema è che sei tu che non ci arrivi
> Vuoi dimostrare che la menzogna del dirti che andava a fare la spesa e invece era in motel è uguale a non dirti che si sarebbe scopata volentieri una donna. Che vorrebbe una donna. Che con una donna non avrebbe potuto avere un figlio che invece con te ha
> Ora però smetto di ripetermi


I miei vicini di casa sono due uomini gay e hanno un figlio. Si può fare anche da gay, se proprio vogliamo essere precisi.
Uno viene da un matrimonio con una donna.
Lui si è innamorato a un certo punto di un uomo, lo ha detto alla moglie e si sono lasciati.
Tutt'ora sono in discreti rapporti, lei si è rifatta un'altra famiglia, i miei due vicini stanno insieme da più di 15 anni.
Mia moglie da ragazza ha avuto la sua esperienza omo ma so per certo che è stata anche attratta da me, che non mi ha sposato per fare un figlio con me, non ho dubbi su questa cosa.
Una coppia che conosco lei è bisex e fa sesso con donne quando capita. Lui lo sa, ha trovato il suo modo per rendere attraente la cosa, hanno un figlio e so per certo che si amano.
Il problema sorge quando una persona nasconde parti di sé, non le ammette, ovvero tradisce la fiducia nel partner continuando a fingere di essere altro, di volere altro.


----------



## stany (12 Luglio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se ti fermi sempre a metti in culo e prendi in culo, abbiamo finito di parlare.
> Il problema è altrove.
> Quel ragazzo gli ha dato attenzioni, disponibilità, che non aveva mai ricevuto.
> Questa complicità che ha sentito. E' la stessa che provi con un amante etero.
> ...


Appunto.....dedizione,disponibilità,sfogo! Proprio come con la pecora....
Altrimenti,la cosa come la prospetti è di tutt'altra natura e molto più grave: il rapporto amoroso/matrimoniale sarebbe già finito!
Se ha dovuto ricercare tutte quelle cose che attengono ai sentimenti che ti hai citato....Lui dice semplicemente che il rapporto pur bellissimo con la moglie "che ama" ,è carente di sesso.
Io credo che dobbiamo porci una domanda essenziale: siamo sicuri,e lo è Roby,che la moglie lo ami ancora?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non hai l'utero Danny
> 
> Non hai un addome che coltiva una nuova vita
> 
> ...





Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma    @_ipazia_ una progettualità familiare non l'ha messa in piedi, come ha spesso scritto.
> 
> Il suo rapporto non sarebbe traumatizzato nella sua struttura progettuale da questo aspetto.
> 
> ...


Non ho più verdi.


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Certo, è proprio così. Lui interessa te "come anima", e viceversa. Cerca di non ossessionarti (anche se non è facile) con il problema dell'autodefinizione della tua identità erotica, gay sì/no, eccetera, perchè il punto non è questo.
> Il punto è che la tua anima, proprio nel senso che le attribuisce la psicologia junghiana, ti ha fatto uno scherzo sconvolgente. Ne fa molto spesso, non sei l'unico, e da questi scherzi sconvolgenti possono nascere trasformazioni molto positive. Ne fa molto spesso specialmente alla tua età, intorno al passaggio dalla fase ascendente alla fase discendente della vita.
> 
> Questi scherzi dell'anima ci comunicano, in forme a volte paradossali, che stiamo cambiando, e anzi che dobbiamo cambiare. Non voglio dire che tu, da uomo che desidera le donne, stia cambiando o addirittura debba cambiare in uomo che desidera gli uomini. Non è così, molto probabilmente; ma tu non potrai smettere di chiedertelo finchè non avrai meglio compreso che cosa ha voluto comunicarti questa esperienza così imprevedibile, in che direzione ti invita ad andare: e non, ripeto NON, parlo di direzione erotica, come suggerisce anche il fatto che ti è venuto spontaneo assumere un ruolo attivo nei rapporti sessuali veri e propri.
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## Frithurik (12 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Non capisco come gli amministratori di questo forum non ti bannino e permettano di scrivere tali offese.
> Adesso segnalerò la pagina a chi so io.
> Mi dispiace per il forum ma come si dice "Per un cattivo monaco, ci va di mezzo l'intero convento!".


Hai ragione.


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti sposi con un uomo a cui piacciono le donne e ci fai un figlio. Pur innamorata persa in una parte del tuo cervello c'è che potrebbe tradirti. Corri il rischio o comunwue speri che non accada e fai tutti i ragionamenti su come agirai nel caso in cui accada
> ma sai che hai sposato un uomo a cui piacciono le donne
> Se ti separi i tuoi figli avranno un padre che magari si rimetterà con una donna
> Sarà un dispiacere per loro? Si. Ma torna con il fatto che hai sposato un uomo s cui piacciono le donne
> ...




danny deve andare diritto come un treno, ha per tutto una soluzione razionale con le sue convinzioni. Se un giorno qualcosa traballa il treno deraglia.


----------



## Divì (12 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io parlo di CHOC
> 
> Non di pensiero.
> 
> ...


Beh. Io resterei choccata anche se non mi tradisse con un altro uomo mi dicesse "guarda che ho scoperto che dentro mi sento una donna e voglio fare il cambio sesso". 

Sono proprio cose diverse...


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Appunto.....dedizione,disponibilità,sfogo! Proprio come con la pecora....
> Altrimenti,la cosa come la prospetti è di tutt'altra natura e molto più grave: il rapporto amoroso/matrimoniale sarebbe già finito!
> Se ha dovuto ricercare tutte quelle cose che attengono ai sentimenti che ti hai citato....Lui dice semplicemente che il rapporto pur bellissimo con la moglie "che ama" ,è carente di sesso.
> Io credo che dobbiamo porci una domanda essenziale: siamo sicuri,e lo è Roby,che la moglie lo ami ancora?


non ha cercato, ha trovato. Tutto è legato di sicuro a un rapporto coniugale inesistente. Esiste una famiglia.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> I miei vicini di casa sono due uomini gay e hanno un figlio. Si può fare anche da gay, se proprio vogliamo essere precisi.
> Uno viene da un matrimonio con una donna.
> Lui si è innamorato a un certo punto di un uomo, lo ha detto alla moglie e si sono lasciati.
> Tutt'ora sono in discreti rapporti, lei si è rifatta un'altra famiglia, i miei due vicini stanno insieme da più di 15 anni.
> ...


L'ha detto a sua moglie e si sono lasciati
Diverso da, amo mia moglie e mi scopo un uomo e speriamo che lei non lo sappia
L'ultima parte te la stiamo scrivendo da due gg io e [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] contenta che l'hai capito
E nascondere una parte di se non paragonabile a nascondere che invece di andare a fare la spesa vado a scopare con un altro


----------



## Brunetta (12 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma si dai é colpa della moglie ...diciamole anche questo
> Speriamo di avere una giornata incasinata in uff così smetto di leggere


Condividendo o no (propendo per il no) l'interpretazione di Danny, si tratta di interpretazione psicologica, non di attribuzione di responsabilità.


----------



## trilobita (12 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sei fossilizzato sull'atto sessuale che non c'entra nulla
> E fai l'esempio di un gioco condiviso di cui si é parlato con l'altro
> Non me ne frega un cazzo che mio marito eventualmente lo mette o lo prende in quel posto (giusto per essere chiara), mi interessa che ho sposato un uomo che non mi ha mai detto che gli sarebbe piaciuto. Ho sposato un uomo che si sente attratto dagli uomini e non me lo ha detto. Ho sposato un uomo che potrebbe avermi sposato solo perché con un uomo dei figli non li avrebbe potuto fare
> Ho sposato un uomo che non conosco e ci ho investito al punto di concepire dei figli che pagheranno care , se scoperto, certe sue scelte.
> ...


Scusami Farfalla,ma,siccome ho capito che qui è gravissimo mettere in bocca parole non dette,ammesso che lo si sia fatto,io non ho visto in alcun post di roby che lui affermi di essersi sposato sapendo di essere bisex o gay,anzi in più di un post dice che prima di conoscere il ragazzo in questione,mai aveva ipotizzato.
Ora,se vogliamo che la realtà sia quella che ci serve per sostenere le nostre opinioni,facciamolo,ma diventa quantomeno velleitario cercare di dipanare la situazione in questo modo...


----------



## Brunetta (12 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm...
> Sai che non mi convince la motivazione?
> Chi porta i figli nel letto?
> Sei d'accordo anche te che stiano in mezzo tra voi?
> Noi, e ripeto noi, nostra figlia l'abbiamo sempre abituata a stare nel suo letto.


Ne hai una.
Poco per avere ricette educative.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Vabbè ma nel caso uno o una si neghi di chi è la colpa, allora?
> Io voglio far sesso, mia moglie no.
> Di chi è la colpa del sesso negato?
> Mia?
> Se stasera mia moglie vuole scopare io ci sono, eh.





farfalla ha detto:


> No la colpa del non fare sesso è sua
> La colpa del tradimento é mia
> Potrei lasciarlo.
> Nessuno mi obbliga a restare sposata


Non è una colpa non voler fare sesso, come non lo è essere anoressica.
Naturalmente per chi ha preparato una cena raffinata è un rifiuto.
Ma è un rifiuto fatto a se stessi non al cuoco.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Scusami Farfalla,ma,siccome ho capito che qui è gravissimo mettere in bocca parole non dette,ammesso che lo si sia fatto,io non ho visto in alcun post di roby che lui affermi di essersi sposato sapendo di essere bisex o gay,anzi in più di un post dice che prima di conoscere il ragazzo in questione,mai aveva ipotizzato.
> Ora,se vogliamo che la realtà sia quella che ci serve per sostenere le nostre opinioni,facciamolo,ma diventa quantomeno velleitario cercare di dipanare la situazione in questo modo...


Infatti non ho detto che è così
Ho detto quello che penserei io al posto della moglie se scoprissi 

Dubito che anche fosse così (cosa che non credo non essendo io la moglie) troverai mai qualcuno pronto ad ammettere che è così


----------



## Brunetta (12 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non ci capiamo, Farfalla.
> Non ci sono colpe, ci sono comportamenti che determinano scelte altrui.
> Semplice nesso di causalità.
> Se un coniuge nega il sesso al partner, questo comportamento può determinare la scelta del partner di trovare un'altra persona con cui fare sesso, ovvero di tradire.
> ...


Che stai a di'?


----------



## oriente70 (12 Luglio 2017)

Resta da capire perché la moglie non vuole fare più sesso con lui ?? Ha un'altra??  Ci sono meccanismi nella coppia che solo loro conoscono...


----------



## Orbis Tertius (12 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che stai a di'?


Me lo sto chiedendo anch'io.
Dice delle cose assurde il nostro Dany, oggi. Dice che non è mai stato con un uomo perché non ne ha mai trovato uno che gli piace. Di donne ne ha trovate parecchie, invece.
Vagli a spiegare che è proprio questo che distingue un etero da un bisex (se non gay tout court).


----------



## trilobita (12 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti non ho detto che è così
> Ho detto quello che penserei io al posto della moglie se scoprissi
> 
> Dubito che anche fosse così (cosa che non credo non essendo io la moglie) troverai mai qualcuno pronto ad ammettere che è così


Ok,ma credo sia il caso di ragionare su ciò che scrive,altrimenti con le congetture possiamo sostenere qualunque cosa.
Lui dice che non l'ha mai tradita,che prima di questa occasione aveva solo avuto rapporti etero,se tu da questo vedi un gay abituale che al momento in cui ha deciso di sposarsi lo ha fatto per avere una copertura, che per anni ha tradito la moglie in versione gay,sostanzialmente lui ha sbagliato....a scrivere qui.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Luglio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Beh. Io resterei choccata anche se non mi tradisse con un altro uomo mi dicesse "guarda che ho scoperto che dentro mi sento una donna e voglio fare il cambio sesso".
> 
> Sono proprio cose diverse...


Ma infatti...

A me pare si sposti l'attenzione verso "l'atto" (è andato con un uomo) invece che concentrarla sul dato di "fatto" (prova attrazione x il suo stesso sesso)

Lo choc è nel dato di "fatto" ... 

Posto in atto o meno.

Quello mina la struttura di famiglia, almeno nella sua costituzione originaria

QUEL tipo di struttura di famiglia, evidentemente


----------



## trilobita (12 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Me lo sto chiedendo anch'io.
> Dice delle cose assurde il nostro Dany, oggi. Dice che non è mai stato con un uomo perché non ne ha mai trovato uno che gli piace. Di donne ne ha trovate parecchie, invece.
> Vagli a spiegare che è proprio questo che distingue un etero da un bisex (se non gay tout court).


Semplicemente ha detto che mai dire mai.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (12 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Semplicemente ha detto che mai dire mai.


Io non ho mai visto un uomo che mi piaccia.
E non ho mai visto asini volare.
Ma, giustamente, mai dire mai... dovessero spuntare le ali ad una asino


----------



## trilobita (12 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Certo, è proprio così. Lui interessa te "come anima", e viceversa. Cerca di non ossessionarti (anche se non è facile) con il problema dell'autodefinizione della tua identità erotica, gay sì/no, eccetera, perchè il punto non è questo.
> Il punto è che la tua anima, proprio nel senso che le attribuisce la psicologia junghiana, ti ha fatto uno scherzo sconvolgente. Ne fa molto spesso, non sei l'unico, e da questi scherzi sconvolgenti possono nascere trasformazioni molto positive. Ne fa molto spesso specialmente alla tua età, intorno al passaggio dalla fase ascendente alla fase discendente della vita.
> 
> Questi scherzi dell'anima ci comunicano, in forme a volte paradossali, che stiamo cambiando, e anzi che dobbiamo cambiare. Non voglio dire che tu, da uomo che desidera le donne, stia cambiando o addirittura debba cambiare in uomo che desidera gli uomini. Non è così, molto probabilmente; ma tu non potrai smettere di chiedertelo finchè non avrai meglio compreso che cosa ha voluto comunicarti questa esperienza così imprevedibile, in che direzione ti invita ad andare: e non, ripeto NON, parlo di direzione erotica, come suggerisce anche il fatto che ti è venuto spontaneo assumere un ruolo attivo nei rapporti sessuali veri e propri.
> ...


Quoto all'ennesima potenza


----------



## trilobita (12 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Io non ho mai visto un uomo che mi piaccia.
> E non ho mai visto asini volare.
> Ma, giustamente, mai dire mai... dovessero spuntare le ali ad una asino


Tu sei tu,e rappresenti te stesso.
Se tu non proverai mai attrazione per il tuo stesso sesso,significa solo questo.
Non avvalla,certifica,definisce alcuna affermazione...
Caspita,qui va tutto al contrario,è la regola che conferma l'eccezione...


----------



## Orbis Tertius (12 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Tu sei tu,e rappresenti te stesso.
> Se tu non proverai mai attrazione per il tuo stesso sesso,significa solo questo.
> Non avvalla,certifica,definisce alcuna affermazione...


Definisce il fatto che io, almeno fino ad oggi, sono etero.
Se domani provo attrazione per un uomo, lo bacio e ci faccio sesso, dovrò definirmi bisex.
Se da questa esperienza, dovessi rendermi conto che voglio solo uomini, dovrei definirmi omosessuale.
Roby è un essere umano, come me: queste semplici definizioni valgono anche per lui.
Come si possa continuare a dire (e includo anche TwinPeaks) *che un uomo *che ha una relazione *fissa *con un altro uomo, da *sei *mesi, che ne è *entusiasta *sessualmente, che ci pensa *sempre*, che *non riesce *a staccarsi, *è eterosessuale.*
Non lo è, non lo è più.
Non lo sarà più.
Alea iacta est


----------



## Brunetta (12 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Il problema (per te) non è quello che ti scrivono gli altri, ma ciò che scrivi tu. Dagli altri puoi benissimo aspettarti domande del tipo  "cosa fai con questo?", anche se a mio giudizio non ti sono utili a capire la situazione. Poi sei tu che a questo tipo di domanda rispondi connotando la penetrazione passiva come fosse un fatto  "più grave" rispetto al tuo modo di relazionarti con questa persona. Da li partiva la mia riflessione, libero ovviamente di farne quello che vuoi.


Concordo.
Sono i significati che diamo a connotare le cose.


----------



## trilobita (12 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Definisce il fatto che io, almeno fino ad oggi, sono etero.
> Se domani provo attrazione per un uomo, lo bacio e ci faccio sesso, dovrò definirmi bisex.
> Se da questa esperienza, dovessi rendermi conto che voglio solo uomini, dovrei definirmi omosessuale.
> Roby è un essere umano, come me: queste semplici definizioni valgono anche per lui.
> ...


Tant'è che ha interrotto.
Ora sa che può sostenere un rapporto bisex.
Il discorso di Danny era inserito nel contesto iniziale in cui uno che scopre di essere bisex post-matrimonio,tradisce il progetto di famiglia figli.
Se sposi un'etero che poi si accorge di essere bisex,significa che si è innamorata di te,ti ha sposato.
Invece di non tradirti con uomini,non ti tradisce con uomini e con donne.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> E se mia moglie avesse avuto da giovane insieme ad altri uomini anche un'esperienza con una donna a me credi che cambierebbe quello che penso di lei, ora?


Se lo scoprissi adesso sì.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Davvero?
> Hai mai vissuto entrambe le esperienze per esserne così sicuro?
> Da cosa dipende il tuo choc?
> Non dirmi dal fatto che è una donna perché questo è ovvio.
> ...


Facciamo un esempio fuori dall'ambito matrimoniale.
Io, Brunetta, ti dico che ho fatto sesso. Ti fa la stessa impressione se ti dico che l'ho fatto con un uomo, con una donna, con il Conte?:carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (12 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Bravo...questo incide molto sulla sessualità di coppia.Se uno sta al computer fino alle due di notte e l'altro/a magari si sbatte per la casa ,i figli, manca la complicità,ed il sesso va a puttane (esperienza vissuta).


Questo è vero.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Questo è l'ovvio, nel tradimento si scoprono parti dell'altro tenute nascoste.
> Ma perché questa dovrebbe essere più grave di altre parti tenute nascoste in altre storie?
> Per esempio (invento), di una moglie che ogni due per tre ti dice che ti ama, che la fai godere come  bestia, poi va a reclutate i big bamboo on line o in vacanza a Capoverde?
> O di un marito che si dice poco interessato al sesso poi magari va a puttane tutti i weekend o parte per Cuba a beccarsi le jinetere?


Infatti questi sono tradimenti estremamente  devastanti perché sconvolgono l'identità della persona.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Luglio 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Qui si discute se uno è omosessuale o no .. al peggio non c'è mai fine, un collega ha una seconda famiglia su virtual Life o second Life o come cazzo si chiama e si lamenta che la famiglia reale va a pezzi... Ed elogia la famiglia virtuale... Tradire con una virtuale mi mancava ....


Quello è un problema psichiatrico di rifiuto della realtà, mica bruscolini o non condivisione.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (12 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Tant'è che ha interrotto.
> Ora sa che può sostenere un rapporto bisex.
> Il discorso di Danny era inserito nel contesto iniziale in cui uno che scopre di essere bisex post-matrimonio,tradisce il progetto di famiglia figli.
> Se sposi un'etero che poi si accorge di essere bisex,significa che si è innamorata di te,ti ha sposato.
> Invece di non tradirti con uomini,non ti tradisce con uomini e con donne.


Hai svicolato... Dany gli diceva "tranquillo, sei etero"...


----------



## Brunetta (12 Luglio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se ti fermi sempre a metti in culo e prendi in culo, abbiamo finito di parlare.
> Il problema è altrove.
> Quel ragazzo gli ha dato attenzioni, disponibilità, che non aveva mai ricevuto.
> Questa complicità che ha sentito. E' la stessa che provi con un amante etero.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (12 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se la parte tenuta nascosta è Strutturale al progetto, ripeto, non è più un discorso di tradimento.
> 
> Il tradimento è l'ultimo dei problemi
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (12 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Fingiamo di non capire: qui c'è un pene che penetra il sedere di un uomo. Che sia attivo o passivo poco importa.
> *E' un'immagine di possesso dell'altro estremamente forte*. Di condivisione intima, di volontaria invasione dell'altrui intimità.
> Pensaci, nel sesso tra donne questo non c'è.
> Avete usato un fallo di gomma? Sai che gelosia per la gomma... mamma mia quanto sono geloso della gomma.
> ...


Ti ringrazio.
Mi hai dato un altro punto di vista maschile  della penetrazione.


----------



## arula (12 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sfogati con tua moglie. Direi che sarebbe il caso
> Non voglio pensare a come si sentirebbe scoprendo questa cosa
> E pensa che hai 3 figli
> Spero non maschi perchè ne uscirebbero distrutti ancora di più
> ...


personalmente manco morta
la moglie non è un confessore
che vada a confessarsi in chiesa
per cosa dirglielo
per farla star male malissimo da morire?

semmai perchè non trovi quel che cerchi con lui invece che con lei?
cosa c'è che non va fra voi?
dici di amarla cos'è che allora manca? cosa è cambiato?

si oki è capitato, ma cosa non andava piu nel rapporto con lei?

se sai rispondere allora parlale di questo e augurati che non scopra ne da sola ne tramite te,
vsto che ormai ci sei immerso sfogati e rifletti e cerca di parlare di più anche con tua moglie
di quel che ti piace di quel che potete fare insieme per capire se c'è modo di venirne fuori

ovviamente è solo un mio pensiero e cmq 
hai fatto bene a sfogarti è l'unico modo per star meglio...


----------



## Skorpio (12 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Questo è l'ovvio, nel tradimento si scoprono parti dell'altro tenute nascoste.


Io credo che un conto sia scoprire x una moglie che c'è un'altra donna, nella vita di suo marito.

Tragedia, dramma, rabbia, chi più ne ha più ne metta

Ma è una donna. Al suo uomo piacciono le DONNE
Questa non è una scoperta, casomai una drammatica conferma.

Qui scopri una inclinazione che può potenzialmente minare il progetto di rapporto in origine

E ripeto, rapporto tradizionale, moglie figli casa, etc... Tacitamente (o dichiaratamente)  etero tutti e due

Come quello del nostro amico.

Di cui comprendo la disperazione, pensando alla "struttura di dolore" che darebbe alla moglie.

Anche se gli dicesse, tacendo parte del suo agito, che l'amico della play station lo attrae a livello sessuale.

Senza dire che c'è andato insieme.

Poi oh.. intendiamoci..

La moglie può pure dire: "ma davvero? Ma dai.. ma lo sai che ti avrei visto sempre bene alle prese con un uomo? Portalo a cena sabato sera, forza! Non vedo l'ora.. ma se non mi date la mia parte vi taglio la fava"

Tutto ci sta.

Ma la struttura di coppia e di famiglia preesistente crolla a prescindere.

Non casca una tegola, nemmeno un pezzo di cornicione

Crolla il palazzo proprio


----------



## Nocciola (12 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io credo che un conto sia scoprire x una moglie che c'è un'altra donna, nella vita di suo marito.
> 
> Tragedia, dramma, rabbia, chi più ne ha più ne metta
> 
> ...


ti devo almeno 20 verdi


----------



## Nocciola (12 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> personalmente manco morta
> la moglie non è un confessore
> che vada a confessarsi in chiesa
> per cosa dirglielo
> ...


Tu non vorresti sapere di essere sposata con qualcuno che non conosci
Certo sarebbe meglio che lei non sappia mai così non si devasterebbe l'esistenza ma se esce non avrà nemmeno la possibilità di mantenere la stima di lei
Dopodichè se è successo una volta questa cosa ha un significato
Può decidere di sotterrare il significato e vivere come se niente fosse (secondo me impossibile). Resta il fatto che sua moglie è sposata con uno sconosciuto e che ci ha fatto 3 figli.


----------



## trilobita (12 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Hai svicolato... Dany gli diceva "tranquillo, sei etero"...


Mah,solo lui sa che definizione darsi,noi non lo sappiamo.
Potrebbe anche essere,visto che è successo espressamente solo con una persona,ma qui siamo nel campo delle congetture.
In base a ciò che dice,la cosa più probabile è che sia bisex,secondo me.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> I miei vicini di casa sono due uomini gay e hanno un figlio. Si può fare anche da gay, se proprio vogliamo essere precisi.
> Uno viene da un matrimonio con una donna.
> Lui si è innamorato a un certo punto di un uomo, lo ha detto alla moglie e si sono lasciati.
> Tutt'ora sono in discreti rapporti, lei si è rifatta un'altra famiglia, i miei due vicini stanno insieme da più di 15 anni.
> ...


Ci sono due coccodrilli un orangotango e si divertono come possono... tutto regolare


----------



## trilobita (12 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu non vorresti sapere di essere sposata con qualcuno che non conosci
> Certo sarebbe meglio che lei non sappia mai così non si devasterebbe l'esistenza ma se esce non avrà nemmeno la possibilità di mantenere la stima di lei
> Dopodichè se è successo una volta questa cosa ha un significato
> Può decidere di sotterrare il significato e vivere come se niente fosse (secondo me impossibile). Resta il fatto che sua moglie è sposata con uno sconosciuto e che ci ha fatto 3 figli.


Anche chi si sposa con un'etero che poi lo tradira' senza remora alcuna,sposa una sconosciuta.
Il suo progetto,magari era farsi una famiglia con una moglie che condividesse con lui e solo con lui la sua intimità,per lui,magari,importante.
Se lo scopre,crolla il castello,non vi è alcuna possibilità di continuare.
Lui ha sposato una persona onesta....credeva...


----------



## arula (12 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu non vorresti sapere di essere sposata con qualcuno che non conosci
> Certo sarebbe meglio che lei non sappia mai così non si devasterebbe l'esistenza ma se esce non avrà nemmeno la possibilità di mantenere la stima di lei
> Dopodichè se è successo una volta questa cosa ha un significato
> Può decidere di sotterrare il significato e vivere come se niente fosse (secondo me impossibile). Resta il fatto che sua moglie è sposata con uno sconosciuto e che ci ha fatto 3 figli.


perchè dovrebbe essere uno sconosciuto? 

non vorrei saperlo no finchè lui non sa se riesce ad affrontare le conseguenze e per chi vuole combattere
prima lui deve chiarire che cavolo fare della sua vita continuare con lei, lasciarla, continuare con lui
tutto non si può avere
solo dopo che ha capito che battaglia voler combattere allora si che può anche essere sincero e sperare che lei lo perdoni se la scelta è lei
altrimenti che senso ha
si sta ancora sfogando e non sa che pesci prendere figuriamoci la moglie porella in questo momento non può aiutare nessuno una confessione...

io lavorarei su cosa li ha fatti allontanare non sullo staccarsi del tutto...
almeno io la penso così


----------



## Nocciola (12 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Anche chi si sposa con un'etero che poi lo tradira' senza remora alcuna,sposa una sconosciuta.
> Il suo progetto,magari era farsi una famiglia con una moglie che condividesse con lui e solo con lui la sua intimità,per lui,magari,importante.
> Se lo scopre,crolla il castello,non vi è alcuna possibilità di continuare.
> Lui ha sposato una persona onesta....credeva...


No sposi una che pensavi non ti avrebbe tradito ma sapevi che se fosse successo sarebbe successo con un uomo
Ma che il castello crolli non ci sono dubbi te l'ho già confermato ma è un'ipotesi che nella testa di chiunque sia sposato c'è (il tradimento intendo).
Qui oltre a crollare il castello crolla la persona, i figli e tutto
Però ripeto se non vi risulta evidente dopo quello che ho scritto ma soprattutto che ha scritto [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] direi che è inutile ribadire il medesimo concetto


----------



## Nocciola (12 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> perchè dovrebbe essere uno sconosciuto?
> 
> non vorrei saperlo no finchè lui non sa se riesce ad affrontare le conseguenze e per chi vuole combattere
> prima lui deve chiarire che cavolo fare della sua vita continuare con lei, lasciarla, continuare con lui
> ...


Se sposo un uomo convinta di sapere che orientamento sessuale ha e scopro che non ho capito un cazzo, sconosciuto è il termine meno forte che mi viene in mente

Io penso che questo non sia un episodio ma solo l'inizio di un turbamento che non sapiiamo dove lo porterà e in quanto tempo risolverà
Nel frattempo la moglie sta serena. Pensa se qualcuno scopre questa cosa, pensa se il tipo in preda alla gelosia o per vendetta la chiama. Pensa se i figli  lo scoprono
Oh se questa cosa sembra terrificante solo a me, pazienza eh


----------



## arula (12 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se sposo un uomo convinta di sapere che orientamento sessuale ha e scopro che non ho capito un cazzo, sconosciuto è il termine meno forte che mi viene in mente
> 
> Io penso che questo non sia un episodio ma solo l'inizio di un turbamento che non sapiiamo dove lo porterà e in quanto tempo risolverà
> Nel frattempo la moglie sta serena. Pensa se qualcuno scopre questa cosa, pensa se il tipo in preda alla gelosia o per vendetta la chiama. Pensa se i figli  lo scoprono
> Oh se questa cosa sembra terrificante solo a me, pazienza eh


mi sto scoprendo molto meno bacchettona di quanto non pensassi
si sicuramente sarei atterrita, ma non so se più per il tradimento o con chi l'ha tradita

sono arrivata a dire a mio marito che avrei preferito che si fosse pagata una puttana in strada piuttosto che tradirmi con una d'ufficio fa te la testa umana come ragiona... nella mia testa malata forse mi darebbe meno noia un uomo che una ventenne fa te :mexican:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> mi sto scoprendo molto meno bacchettona di quanto non pensassi
> si sicuramente sarei atterrita, ma non so se più per il tradimento o con chi l'ha tradita
> 
> sono arrivata a dire a mio marito che avrei preferito che si fosse pagata una puttana in strada piuttosto che tradirmi con una d'ufficio fa te la testa umana come ragiona... nella mia testa malata forse mi darebbe meno noia un uomo che una ventenne fa te :mexican:


Essere bacchettona o aperta mentalmente dal punto di vista sessuale non c'entra davvero nulla
Non è l'atto sessuale il problema


----------



## trilobita (12 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> No sposi una che pensavi non ti avrebbe tradito ma sapevi che se fosse successo sarebbe successo con un uomo
> Ma che il castello crolli non ci sono dubbi te l'ho già confermato ma è un'ipotesi che nella testa di chiunque sia sposato c'è (il tradimento intendo).
> Qui oltre a crollare il castello crolla la persona, i figli e tutto
> Però ripeto se non vi risulta evidente dopo quello che ho scritto ma soprattutto che ha scritto [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] direi che è inutile ribadire il medesimo concetto


----------



## Foglia (12 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Non penso proprio...quando si tradisce significa che la "protezione" verso l'altro non c'è più; o per un malinteso senso di attaccamento dovuto "solo" all'attrazione iniziale, ci sia mai stata.


Beh. Come definiresti ad esempio i casi in cui uno dei coniugi ha un problema invalidante e permanente nella sfera sessuale. (di qualunque natura sia) e l'altro gli sta comunque accanto? Non credo che indossare la cintura di castità sia il modo migliore, in questo caso, per amarlo. E' un discorso che volutamente semplifico. Ma c'è una "fetta" dell'egoismo umano che prescinde dall'amore per l'altro, ed è amore per se'. Ineludibile se si vuole amare anche l'altro. Sennò alcuni (leggasi quelli che soffrono a mettersi la cintura di castità a vita... L'unica alternativa al lasciare l'invalido al suo destino) finirebbero per odiare anziché amare. Ecco, questi sono i casi a cui mi riferisco. Che non riguardano condizioni temporanee e/o guaribili.

In quei casi  (e solo in quelli dove un dialogo ed eventuali cure non possono risolvere il problema) direi che l'amore per l'altro può passare pure da un tradimento.

Ne ho sentiti di casi di questo genere, non sono così rari.

Allo stesso modo (anche se è certo più discutibile) credo che vi siano situazioni anche intermedie in cui l'amore per l'altro non entra in discussione, malgrado certo il tradire in se' non sia mai l'esternazione dell'amore.


----------



## stany (12 Luglio 2017)

La situazione dei commenti è in fase di stallo; stabilito che un tradimento come questo sia più devastante perché fa venire meno il progetto,equivale ad ambiguità di fondo iniziale (almeno sospettata dal tradito ), spiazza più di uno convenzionale.
Emerge che il traditore in tutti i tradimenti ,di ogni tipo e genere,sia in soggetto dotato di capacità attoriali;in questo,credo,ancor più sviluppate. E non tutti hanno questa inclinazione alla dissimulazione,alla menzogna o all'omissione.
Su iris c'è  "la classe operaia va in paradiso",col più grande attore italiano del secolo scorso ,il compianto Gian Maria.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (12 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio.
> Mi hai dato un altro punto di vista maschile  della penetrazione.


Di nulla...


----------



## arula (12 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> La situazione dei commenti è in fase di stallo; stabilito che un tradimento come questo sia più devastante perché fa venire meno il progetto,equivale ad ambiguità di fondo iniziale (almeno sospettata dal tradito ), spiazza più di uno convenzionale.
> Emerge che il traditore in tutti i tradimenti ,di ogni tipo e genere,sia in soggetto dotato di capacità attoriali;in questo,credo,ancor più sviluppate. E non tutti hanno questa inclinazione alla dissimulazione,alla menzogna o all'omissione.
> Su iris c'è  "la classe operaia va in paradiso",col più grande attore italiano del secolo scorso ,il compianto Gian Maria.


sicuro che è più devastante?
non so come reagirei ma a secco direi che visto che mi tradisce con un altro genere almeno non sono per niente io il problema... ma ognuno è fatto a modo suo


----------



## stany (12 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> sicuro che è più devastante?
> non so come reagirei ma a secco direi che visto che mi tradisce con un altro genere almeno non sono per niente io il problema... ma ognuno è fatto a modo suo


Mi riferivo ai commenti che vanno per la maggiore,..,il progetto,l'inganno (i figli sono un alibi,mi amava o era già omo/bisex,quando ci siamo sposati?), il doppio fallimento: sull'affidabilità ma anche sul discernimento iniziale (fallimento della scelta) con cui ho operato per "scegliere" mio narito/moglie.....
Poi son d'accordo con te sul fatto che non ci possa essere competizione se mia moglie si riconosce gay conclamata.
A tal proposito è annosa la questione sulla "devianza" sessuale ,non senza  presupposti fondati: chi indulge alle pratiche omosex lo fa per "vizio" oppure per propria natura? Posto che la libertà di ciascuno arrivi fin dove non arrechi danno al prossimo,è chiaro che siano possibili tutt'e due le cose.Tutto va contestualizzato al periodo storico ed alla latitudine  .
Ma....per tornare al pastore all'alpeggio,posso essere più comprensivo,piuttosto che nei confronti di chi non di riconosce e dichiara gay,ma ha famiglia moglie figli....
I figli......è stato detto che sarebbe  più devastante per loro scoprire il tradimento del papà con un uomo piuttosto che con una donna,soprattutto se sono adolescenti. Ed anch'io la penso così.
Ecco...per queste cose lo vedo più"destabilizzante".


----------



## stany (12 Luglio 2017)

Il fatto è che non si riconosce che un tradimento non è solo nei confronti del coniuge,ma anche del sistema famiglia,soprattutto quando vi siano dei figli piccoli.


----------



## Foglia (12 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Mi riferivo ai commenti che vanno per la maggiore,..,il progetto,l'inganno (i figli sono un alibi,mi amava o era già omo/bisex,quando ci siamo sposati?), il doppio fallimento: sull'affidabilità ma anche sul discernimento iniziale (fallimento della scelta) con cui ho operato per "scegliere" mio narito/moglie.....Poi son d'accordo con te sul fatto che non ci possa essere competizione se mia moglie si riconosce gay conclamata.A tal proposito è annosa la questione sulla "devianza" sessuale ,non senza  presupposti fondati: chi indulge alle pratiche omosex lo fa per "vizio" oppure per propria natura? Posto che la libertà di ciascuno arrivi fin dove non arrechi danno al prossimo,è chiaro che siano possibili tutt'e due le cose.Tutto va contestualizzato al periodo storico ed alla latitudine  .Ma....per tornare al pastore all'alpeggio,posso essere più comprensivo,piuttosto che nei confronti di chi non di riconosce e dichiara gay,ma ha famiglia moglie figli....I figli......è stato detto che sarebbe  più devastante per loro scoprire il tradimento del papà con un uomo piuttosto che con una donna,soprattutto se sono adolescenti. Ed anch'io la penso così.Ecco...per queste cose lo vedo più"destabilizzante".


Curioso (se ho ben capito il tuo pensiero) che tu conceda questa maggiore  "destabilizzazione" in capo ai figli ma non anche al coniuge tradito. Come dire che tutto ruota intorno al modello genitoriale (e alle aspettative dei figli) mentre nella coppia nessuno deve essere  il "modello" non già certo di comportamento ma senz'altro dell'altra metà della coppia.


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> danny deve andare diritto come un treno, *ha per tutto una soluzione razionale* con le sue convinzioni. Se un giorno qualcosa traballa il treno deraglia.


Guarda Blaise che ce l'abbiamo tutti per le convinzioni che ci sostengono.
Il fatto che siano differenti e siano più conformi a un'idea più accettabile o diffusa socialmente non significa che siano assenti.


----------



## stany (12 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Curioso (se ho ben capito il tuo pensiero) che tu conceda questa maggiore  "destabilizzazione" in capo ai figli ma non anche al coniuge tradito. Come dire che tutto ruota intorno al modello genitoriale (e alle aspettative dei figli) mentre nella coppia nessuno deve essere  il "modello" non già certo di comportamento ma senz'altro dell'altra metà della coppia.


Certo,ma ina parte di "colpa" in ogni tradimento innegabilmente va' attribuita "anche" al tradito; anche solo per aver sbagliato scelta,di non aver capito con chi avesse a che fare.E questo ove non vi siano responsabilità altre che abbiano spinto al tradimento: non me lo/la dava,mi picchiava,beve e mi fa fare brutte figure e,allora,l'ho tradito /ta.....
Ma i figli si trovano in una condizione in cui non hanno avuto interazione ,scelta. Mi pare semplice da capire.


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

doppio


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Beh. *Io resterei choccata anche se non mi tradisse con un altro uomo mi dicesse "guarda che ho scoperto che dentro mi sento una donna e voglio fare il cambio sesso".
> *
> Sono proprio cose diverse...


E certo che sì.
io sono rimasto anche molto sorpreso quando il mio amico dopo anni ha fatto outing.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> sicuro che è più devastante?
> non so come reagirei ma a secco direi che visto che mi tradisce con un altro genere almeno non sono per niente io il problema... ma ognuno è fatto a modo suo


Questa è una prospettiva probabilmente più diffusa nell'emisfero maschile, e ci sta tutta.

Io come te probabilmente non riuscirei a "viverlo" come un tradimento. 

Non direi "mia moglie mi ha tradito!" Non mi verrebbe proprio dal cuore.

Ma a quanto si è letto da chi ha aperto questo 3d, pare proprio che, da come ha descritto le probabili reazioni della di lui moglie a una eventuale scoperta, il contesto familiare in cui si trova, con i relativi equilibri, sia molto meno rassicurante


----------



## trilobita (12 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Il fatto è che non si riconosce che un tradimento non è solo nei confronti del coniuge,ma anche del sistema famiglia,soprattutto quando vi siano dei figli piccoli.


Fino all'uscita di questo 3d,il pensiero unico imperante era che i figli devono starne fuori,sono cose che riguardano solo il ruolo marito-moglie,che il rapporto genitoriale nulla a che vedere con quel che succede nel letto dei genitori.
Il marito tradisce la moglie e viceversa?
No problem,si gestisce tra loro due e i figli non devono entrare in faccende che non li riguardano.
Ora,che è cambiato?
Che il tradimento ha una deriva omo....per lamordiddio....le menti illuminate e avanti,molto avanti,rispetto al popolino bue, che concepiscono il tradimento,chi addirittura lo sponsorizza,non riescono a superare questo scoglio...
E meno male che è Blaise l'omofobo.....


----------



## stany (12 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Beh. Come definiresti ad esempio i casi in cui uno dei coniugi ha un problema invalidante e permanente nella sfera sessuale. (di qualunque natura sia) e l'altro gli sta comunque accanto? Non credo che indossare la cintura di castità sia il modo migliore, in questo caso, per amarlo. E' un discorso che volutamente semplifico. Ma c'è una "fetta" dell'egoismo umano che prescinde dall'amore per l'altro, ed è amore per se'. Ineludibile se si vuole amare anche l'altro. Sennò alcuni (leggasi quelli che soffrono a mettersi la cintura di castità a vita... L'unica alternativa al lasciare l'invalido al suo destino) finirebbero per odiare anziché amare. Ecco, questi sono i casi a cui mi riferisco. Che non riguardano condizioni temporanee e/o guaribili.
> 
> In quei casi  (e solo in quelli dove un dialogo ed eventuali cure non possono risolvere il problema) direi che l'amore per l'altro può passare pure da un tradimento.
> 
> ...


Non dico il contrario,se si concorda una gang bang settimanale per la moglie,ok....ciascuno ha i propri equilibri....
Tu mi porti esempi di condivisione,di latenza di problematiche che si tenta in due di superare.  Anche un tradimento si può superare (molto difficile eh!), na con la condivisione. Mi pare che si torni come nel gioco dell'oca alla partenza: se il tradimento non viene scoperto vivranno tutti felici e contenti. Ma lì non c'è condivisione,voglia di provare a risolvere....
Un tradimento è un tradimento.anche non scoperto.Ed è in questa vicenda di Roby,emblematico come sia macerato dai sensi di colpa .


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'ha detto a sua moglie e si sono lasciati
> *Diverso da, amo mia moglie e mi scopo un uomo e speriamo che lei non lo sappia*
> L'ultima parte te la stiamo scrivendo da due gg io e @_Skorpio_ contenta che l'hai capito
> E nascondere una parte di se non paragonabile a nascondere che invece di andare a fare la spesa vado a scopare con un altro


Esatto, ma è proprio questo che volevo dire e che sto ripetendo da un po'.
E' il nascondere una parte importante di sé il vero problema che va valutato in relazione alla coppia, non il fatto che questa parte di sé che viene nascosta assuma una determinata forma piuttosto che un'altra.
Prendere coscienza delle conseguenze che avrà sull'autore del thread questa esperienza per esempio è fondamentale: nel caso che ho citato è servita a quella persona a capire che andava fatta una scelta e questa era a favore della relazione omosessuale.
Qui Tony ha escluso questa possibilità a priori, sarebbe interessante comprendere bene perché.
In questo appoggio Twinpeaks: un bravo psicoterapeuta potrebbe essergli molto utile, molto di più di quanto si possa fare noi.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Fino all'uscita di questo 3d,il pensiero unico imperante era che i figli devono starne fuori,sono cose che riguardano solo il ruolo marito-moglie,che il rapporto genitoriale nulla a che vedere con quel che succede nel letto dei genitori.
> Il marito tradisce la moglie e viceversa?
> No problem,si gestisce tra loro due e i figli non devono entrare in faccende che non li riguardano.
> Ora,che è cambiato?
> ...


Assolutamente devono restare fuori e bisogna fare il possibile perchè restino fuori, in questo caso ancora di più.
Non ricordo se hai figli, io ne ho due, maschi
Pensi che reagirebbero allo stesso modo se scoprissero che io e mio marito ci tradiamo  o se scoprissero che io sono lesbica ma soprattutto che il padre sia gay?
Sarebbe ingestibile per due adolescenti se la cosa uscisse
E ancora una volta non parlo del tradimento come atto sessuale
Ho esperienza di un amico che si è scoperto gay e ha divorziato
I figli sono adolescenti. A parte non uscire più di casa e essere in cura con lo psicologo, sono arrivati a pesare 150 kg
Ora sarà un caso limite ma una madre o un padre può perdonarsi di aver procuprato un simile sconvolgimento
E quando parlo di perdonarsi parlo di chi ha scelto come loro padre o madre la persona sbagliata


----------



## Nocciola (12 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Esatto, ma è proprio questo che volevo dire e che sto ripetendo da un po'.
> E' il nascondere una parte importante di sé il vero problema che va valutato in relazione alla coppia, *non il fatto che questa parte di sé che viene nascosta assuma una determinata forma piuttosto che un'altra.*
> Prendere coscienza delle conseguenze che avrà sull'autore del thread questa esperienza per esempio è fondamentale: nel caso che ho citato è servita a quella persona a capire che andava fatta una scelta e questa era a favore della relazione omosessuale.
> Qui Tony ha escluso questa possibilità a priori, sarebbe interessante comprendere bene perché.
> In questo appoggio Twinpeaks: un bravo psicoterapeuta potrebbe essergli molto utile, molto di più di quanto si possa fare noi.


Noooooooooo
la parte che nascondi fa in assoluto la differenza
:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


----------



## stany (12 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Fino all'uscita di questo 3d,il pensiero unico imperante era che i figli devono starne fuori,sono cose che riguardano solo il ruolo marito-moglie,che il rapporto genitoriale nulla a che vedere con quel che succede nel letto dei genitori.
> Il marito tradisce la moglie e viceversa?
> No problem,si gestisce tra loro due e i figli non devono entrare in faccende che non li riguardano.
> Ora,che è cambiato?
> ...


Io ho mai sostenuto che i figli devono starne fuori....sono loro malgrado coinvolti ...
Se invece c'è una operazione di allontanamento,ponderata,programmata e condivisa,mi pare sia diverso proprio per la responsabilità genitoriale che pensa in primo luogo a loro (o dovrebbe). Si capisce come un tradimento con e senza figli sia profondamente diverso per responsabilità e vincoli: un tradimento si subisce ,non si sceglie di subire.


----------



## Carola (12 Luglio 2017)

Scusate ma voi dove lavorate ???

Mando subito un cv...io non riesco manco a fare pipì qnd mi collego pare una chat botta e risposta


----------



## arula (12 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Questa è una prospettiva probabilmente più diffusa nell'emisfero maschile, e ci sta tutta.
> 
> Io come te probabilmente non riuscirei a "viverlo" come un tradimento.
> 
> ...


be anche questo lo suppone, come fa a sapere come reagisce mica è un argomento trattabile in una discussione anche se è da 20 anni che ci si conosce e anche se se ne fosse mai parlato è tutta un altra storia viverlo...

certo se arriva e le dice come è capitato ad un mio amico che la ragazza gli dicesse
'sai ho scoperto stando con te che mi piacciono le donne non posso negarlo quindi devo lasciarti'
diciamo che ci ha messo un bel po a recuperare...in più era giovane e aveva parecchio tempo per recuperare...
ma sicuramente lei di tatto ne aveva ben poco...


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Me lo sto chiedendo anch'io.
> Dice delle cose assurde il nostro Dany, oggi. Dice che non è mai stato con un uomo perché non ne ha mai trovato uno che gli piace. Di donne ne ha trovate parecchie, invece.
> Vagli a spiegare che è proprio questo che distingue un etero da un bisex (se non gay tout court).


Quindi secondo te i carcerati che fanno sesso tra loro sono tutti omosessuali?
L'omosessualità è la condizione in cui una persona è PREVALENTEMENTE o ESCLUSIVAMENTE attratta da persone dello stesso sesso,  L'eterosesssualità è quella in cui una persona è prevalentemente o esclusivamente attratta da persone di sesso opposto. La bisessualità la persona è attratta allo stesso modo da ambedue i sessi.
Questi significati non li ho definiti io, ma studi sull'orientamento sessuale comunemente accettati.
Inoltre: 
"Secondo Freud esistono due tipi di omosessualità: una "latente" o inconscia, *normalmente* presente in tutti gli individui (anche negli eterosessuali), l'altra detta "omosessualità manifesta", che è quella che si ritrova nei soggetti comunemente definiti come omosessuali. La prima delle due va considerata come un "residuo" di uno specifico stadio dell'evoluzione sessuale del bambino."


Ora, se un individuo a 46 anni dopo una vita normale da eterosessuale si trova a dover fare i conti con un cambio di orientamento così particolare, io un giretto da uno psicoterapeuta bravo glielo farei fare prima di dire grandemente che "si è scoperto gay e ha vissuto una vita di inganni".
Sicuramente c'è qualche cosa di irrisolto nella sua identità sessuale ma non spetta a noi definirlo.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> be anche questo lo suppone, come fa a sapere come reagisce mica è un argomento trattabile in una discussione anche se è da 20 anni che ci si conosce e anche se se ne fosse mai parlato è tutta un altra storia viverlo...
> 
> certo se arriva e le dice come è capitato ad un mio amico che la ragazza gli dicesse
> 'sai ho scoperto stando con te che mi piacciono le donne non posso negarlo quindi devo lasciarti'
> ...


Qui c'è una famiglia, e dei figli.
E un rapporto consolidato da anni

Non è come giocarsi una pizza + birra a dadi.

Poi sai.. ognuno fa le sue scelte.

Io lo capisco. E capirei lei se ne restasse distrutta.

Poi quando hai fatto le macerie, è tutta roba tua..

Meglio come è stato già detto un bel dottore (bravo) e molta cautela


----------



## Orbis Tertius (12 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi secondo te i carcerati che fanno sesso tra loro sono tutti omosessuali?
> L'omosessualità è la condizione in cui una persona è PREVALENTEMENTE o ESCLUSIVAMENTE attratta da persone dello stesso sesso,  L'eterosesssualità è quella in cui una persona è prevalentemente o esclusivamente attratta da persone di sesso opposto. La bisessualità la persona è attratta allo stesso modo da ambedue i sessi.
> Questi significati non li ho definiti io, ma studi sull'orientamento sessuale comunemente accettati.
> Inoltre:
> "Secondo Freud esistono due tipi di omosessualità: una "latente" o inconscia, *normalmente* presente in tutti gli individui (anche negli eterosessuali), l'altra detta "omosessualità manifesta", che è quella che si ritrova nei soggetti comunemente definiti come omosessuali. La prima delle due va considerata come un "residuo" di uno specifico stadio dell'evoluzione sessuale del bambino."


Freud... lasciamo perdere...
I carcerati non vivono una condizione psicologica normale e, salvo rare brave persone capitate in carcere per caso, sono anche soggetti che godono del male altrui. Il carcerato forte incula il carcerato debole: lo fa per sfogarsi, per prepotenza, per dimostrare potere, per far del male.
Per capire questo non serve Freud.


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ok,ma credo sia il caso di ragionare su ciò che scrive,altrimenti con le congetture possiamo sostenere qualunque cosa.
> Lui dice che non l'ha mai tradita,che prima di questa occasione aveva solo avuto rapporti etero,se tu da questo vedi un gay abituale che al momento in cui ha deciso di sposarsi lo ha fatto per avere una copertura, che per anni ha tradito la moglie in versione gay,sostanzialmente* lui ha sbagliato....a scrivere qu*i.


 E certo, era meglio un forum gay con persone che potevano chiarirgli di più le idee di noi.
Invece è partito subito diretto con un forum di tradimento.
Scelta particolare, direi.


----------



## stany (12 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi secondo te i carcerati che fanno sesso tra loro sono tutti omosessuali?
> L'omosessualità è la condizione in cui una persona è PREVALENTEMENTE o ESCLUSIVAMENTE attratta da persone dello stesso sesso,  L'eterosesssualità è quella in cui una persona è prevalentemente o esclusivamente attratta da persone di sesso opposto. La bisessualità la persona è attratta allo stesso modo da ambedue i sessi.
> Questi significati non li ho definiti io, ma studi sull'orientamento sessuale comunemente accettati.
> Inoltre:
> "Secondo Freud esistono due tipi di omosessualità: una "latente" o inconscia, *normalmente* presente in tutti gli individui (anche negli eterosessuali), l'altra detta "omosessualità manifesta", che è quella che si ritrova nei soggetti comunemente definiti come omosessuali. La prima delle due va considerata come un "residuo" di uno specifico stadio dell'evoluzione sessuale del bambino."


Marinai,pastori,carcerati....fanno di necessità virtù....e posso capirli ....ma uno con moglie e figli (mulino bianco,dehors ,dondolo,villetta,prato all'inglese e vicini cordiali),rischia tutto per svuotarsi i testicoli con un uomo?  Senza giudicare e classificare,stante che un tradimento sia un atto abbietto,in questo caso rischiano le coronarie del parentado,come dice. E...allora ,si deve usare il cervello....tutto qui.


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Definisce il fatto che io, almeno fino ad oggi, sono etero.
> Se domani provo attrazione per un uomo, lo bacio e ci faccio sesso, dovrò definirmi bisex.
> Se da questa esperienza, dovessi rendermi conto che voglio solo uomini, dovrei definirmi omosessuale.
> Roby è un essere umano, come me: queste semplici definizioni valgono anche per lui.
> ...


Perché queste cose che dici sono molto più frequenti a 18/20 anni max che a 46, dopo una vita etero.
Di solito l'outing con sè stessi lo si fa nell'adolescenza, mica nella mezza età.
Sai che problemi può dare nascondere il proprio orientamento sessuale per una vita?
Problemi a livello psicologico, intendo.
Mica robetta che si può nascondere così.


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Facciamo un esempio fuori dall'ambito matrimoniale.
> Io, Brunetta, ti dico che ho fatto sesso. Ti fa la stessa impressione se ti dico che l'ho fatto con un uomo, con una donna, con il Conte?:carneval:


Con il Conte non ci crederei mai.
Per gli altri casi, sarei contento per te! Evvai!:up::up:


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Anche chi si sposa con un'etero che poi lo tradira' senza remora alcuna,sposa una sconosciuta.
> Il suo progetto,magari era farsi una famiglia con una moglie che condividesse con lui e solo con lui la sua intimità,per lui,magari,importante.
> Se lo scopre,crolla il castello,non vi è alcuna possibilità di continuare.
> Lui ha sposato una persona onesta....credeva...


 esattamente


----------



## Brunetta (12 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> E certo, era meglio un forum gay con persone che potevano chiarirgli di più le idee di noi.
> Invece è partito subito diretto con un forum di tradimento.
> Scelta particolare, direi.


Ma lì gli avrebbero detto che è gay.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (12 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma lì gli avrebbero detto che è gay.


E mandato un sacco di cuoricini e inviti


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Anche chi si sposa con un'etero che poi lo tradira' senza remora alcuna,sposa una sconosciuta.
> Il suo progetto,magari era farsi una famiglia con una moglie che condividesse con lui e solo con lui la sua intimità,per lui,magari,importante.
> Se lo scopre,crolla il castello,non vi è alcuna possibilità di continuare.
> Lui ha sposato una persona onesta....credeva...


Eh sì.
I traumi che ognuno di noi vive diversamente da altri sono comunque traumi, indipendentemente da quanto si voglia classificare a livello generale.
Per uno può essere traumatico sapere per esempio che la mogie ha fatto sesso anale con l'amante e non con lui.
Credimi che a me avrebbe devastato se fosse accaduto.
Perché con lui sì e con me no?
Che cosa ho io di meno?
Sono meno uomo io di lui?
Va che queste domande si fanno, eh.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (12 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Perché queste cose che dici sono molto più frequenti a *18/20 anni max *che a 46, dopo una vita etero.
> Di solito l'outing con sè stessi lo si fa nell'adolescenza, mica nella mezza età.
> Sai che problemi può dare nascondere il proprio orientamento sessuale per una vita?
> Problemi a livello psicologico, intendo.
> Mica robetta che si può nascondere così.


E lui, invece, a 46 anni...
Succede, questo si che "succede"...


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> sicuro che è più devastante?
> non so come reagirei ma a secco direi che visto che mi tradisce con un altro genere almeno non sono per niente io il problema... ma ognuno è fatto a modo suo


Ragioni quasi come un uomo...
E' quello che penso anch'io.


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Noooooooooo
> la parte che nascondi fa in assoluto la differenza


A livello soggettivo sì.
A livello soggettivo alcune parti di mia moglie che mi ha nascosto nel tradimento mi hanno devastato.
Quindi?
E' meno grave perché non è andata con una donna a livello generale?
Ma magari, secondo il mio punto di vista! Non mi sarei sentito MAI in competizione con un'amante né mai mi sarei sentito messo in discussione come uomo per una scelta di un uomo diverso da me.
Ma ripeto, stiamo discutendo di diverse sensibilità: il tradimento fa male per chiunque, il modo in cui svolge fa male diversamente per ogni persona.


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma lì gli avrebbero detto che è gay.


Se trova persone intelligenti no.
Credimi.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (12 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ragioni quasi come un uomo...
> E' quello che penso anch'io.


Allora io sono una donna 
Robyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> E mandato un sacco di cuoricini e inviti


Ecco, se trova queste persone invece sì.


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> E lui, invece, a 46 anni...
> Succede, questo si che "succede"...


Hai riscontri?
Io no.
E di gay, uomini e donne, ne ho conosciuti parecchi.


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Allora io sono una donna
> Robyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


La tua omosessualità latente ha fatto capolino...
Capita, eh.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (12 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ecco, se trova queste persone invece sì.


Danny, per favore... 
Ho capito che i mass media, i poveri gay, l'omofobia, i diritti civili e bla bla bla... un po' di onestà, dai...


----------



## arula (12 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Eh sì.
> I traumi che ognuno di noi vive diversamente da altri sono comunque traumi, indipendentemente da quanto si voglia classificare a livello generale.
> Per uno può essere traumatico sapere per esempio che la mogie ha fatto sesso anale con l'amante e non con lui.
> Credimi che a me avrebbe devastato se fosse accaduto.
> ...


pensa io mi son ritrovata a pensare brutto coglione a lei le mandi i disegni di orsacchiotti e a me la lista della spesa e le telefonate da fare alla tim????
ma vaffanculo a te e a chi ti ci manda e giù botte...
le cose le facevi per abitudine un cazzo, pulirti le mutande non è abitudine stronzo è amore 
col culo che pulisco le mutande ad un altro mi da fastidio pure di farmi le mie idiota....

questo più o meno il livello di incazzature con mio marito, ma non c'è problema poi si tromba e passa tutto 


scusate vago ancora in acque torbide e cose, frasi, parole apparentemente normali mi fanno riaffiorare un po tutto senza sostanziale motivo... mi volete bene lo stesso vero?


----------



## Skorpio (12 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> A livello soggettivo sì.
> A livello soggettivo alcune parti di mia moglie che mi ha nascosto nel tradimento mi hanno devastato.
> Quindi?
> E' meno grave perché non è andata con una donna a livello generale?
> ...


Non c'entra nulla il livello di gravità

Non è il problema del MENO grave o PIÙ grave

Rapportandoti con questi parametri rischi di travisare completamente il senso di quanto si cerca di spiegare

Non è una gara a che è più grave o meno grave

È un problema strutturale.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (12 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> La tua omosessualità latente ha fatto capolino...
> Capita, eh.


Cara, sei libera stasera?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Eh sì.
> I traumi che ognuno di noi vive diversamente da altri sono comunque traumi, indipendentemente da quanto si voglia classificare a livello generale.
> Per uno può essere traumatico sapere per esempio che la mogie ha fatto sesso anale con l'amante e non con lui.
> Credimi che a me avrebbe devastato se fosse accaduto.
> ...


Ma io non mi sono posta nessuna domanda sui particolari. Se si fa sesso...si fa sesso.


----------



## trilobita (12 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Assolutamente devono restare fuori e bisogna fare il possibile perchè restino fuori, in questo caso ancora di più.
> Non ricordo se hai figli, io ne ho due, maschi
> Pensi che reagirebbero allo stesso modo se scoprissero che io e mio marito ci tradiamo  o se scoprissero che io sono lesbica ma soprattutto che il padre sia gay?
> Sarebbe ingestibile per due adolescenti se la cosa uscisse
> ...


Intanto come genitore mi chiederei se gli ho fornito i mezzi per sopravvivere autonomamente di fronte ai problemi che man mano si presentassero,ivi incluso il contatto.con la realtà omosessuale.
A fronte di questi sfortunati ragazzi,esiste una realtà di figli con genitori omosessuali che non soggiorna in pianta stabile sul lettino dello strizzacervelli.
Boh,davvero,oggi mi sono scoperto moderno,mai credevo ci fossero questi pregiudizi,ma soprattutto da quelli che li hanno manifestati.
Davvero,non è per alimentare una polemica sterile,ma non riesco a vedere  la gravità indotta dalla scelta di genere..
Magari avrete ragione voi.
Il tradimento è ammesso,tranne quello tra omosessuali....
Boh


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Danny, per favore...
> Ho capito che i mass media, i poveri gay, l'omofobia, i diritti civili e bla bla bla... un po' di onestà, dai...


Ho capito che tanti maschi hanno un'enorme paura di non essere definiti abbastanza virili...
Un po' come accade per certe donne che criticano altre donne perché sono brutte.
Come diceva J-Ax "E' tutta scena, lei si sente brutta come te".


----------



## Orbis Tertius (12 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> pensa io mi son ritrovata a pensare brutto coglione a *lei le mandi i disegni di orsacchiotti e a me la lista della spesa e le telefonate da fare alla tim????*
> ma vaffanculo a te e a chi ti ci manda e giù botte...
> le cose le facevi per abitudine un cazzo, pulirti le mutande non è abitudine stronzo è amore
> col culo che pulisco le mutande ad un altro mi da fastidio pure di farmi le mie idiota....
> ...


:rotfl:
In piena coscienza, tu cosa gli mandavi? Orsacchiotti o liste?
Dai...


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io non mi sono posta nessuna domanda sui particolari. Se si fa sesso...si fa sesso.


Sei donna.
L'uomo come puoi capire benissimo da certi interventi qui ha bisogno di continue rassicurazioni sulla propria identità sessuale.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (12 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ho capito che tanti maschi hanno un'enorme paura di non essere definiti abbastanza virili...
> Un po' come accade per certe donne che criticano altre donne perché sono brutte.
> Come diceva J-Ax "E' tutta scena, lei si sente brutta come te".


J-Ax... ti preferivo quando citavi Freud: mi sta sulle balle ma almeno era un grande mente.
Insomma, riporti il nuovo luogo comune political correct: se non la pensi come noi sei gay anche tu...
E va bene...
Che fai stasera? Solito bar?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> A livello soggettivo sì.
> A livello soggettivo alcune parti di mia moglie che mi ha nascosto nel tradimento mi hanno devastato.
> Quindi?
> E' meno grave perché non è andata con una donna a livello generale?
> ...


Però questo dice della tua competizione con gli altri uomini, non della violazione di un patto o della struttura su cui si tiene in piedi il matrimonio e la famiglia.


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Cara, sei libera stasera?


Per te no.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (12 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Per te no.


Ecco, ha un altro, lo sapevo


----------



## Brunetta (12 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> pensa io mi son ritrovata a pensare brutto coglione a lei le mandi i disegni di orsacchiotti e a me la lista della spesa e le telefonate da fare alla tim????
> ma vaffanculo a te e a chi ti ci manda e giù botte...
> le cose le facevi per abitudine un cazzo, pulirti le mutande non è abitudine stronzo è amore
> col culo che pulisco le mutande ad un altro mi da fastidio pure di farmi le mie idiota....
> ...


Concordo su...brutto stronzo!
Altro che cosa facevano a letto...che vuoi che facessero...


----------



## trilobita (12 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Assolutamente devono restare fuori e bisogna fare il possibile perchè restino fuori, in questo caso ancora di più.
> Non ricordo se hai figli, io ne ho due, maschi
> Pensi che reagirebbero allo stesso modo se scoprissero che io e mio marito ci tradiamo  o se scoprissero che io sono lesbica ma soprattutto che il padre sia gay?
> Sarebbe ingestibile per due adolescenti se la cosa uscisse
> ...


Intanto come genitore mi chiederei se gli ho fornito i mezzi per sopravvivere autonomamente di fronte ai problemi che man mano si presentassero,ivi incluso il contatto.con la realtà omosessuale.
A fronte di questi sfortunati ragazzi,esiste una realtà di figli con genitori omosessuali che non soggiorna in pianta stabile sul lettino dello strizzacervelli.
Boh,davvero,oggi mi sono scoperto moderno,mai credevo ci fossero questi pregiudizi,ma soprattutto da quelli che li hanno manifestati.
Davvero,non è per alimentare una polemica sterile,ma non riesco a vedere  la gravità indotta dalla scelta di genere..
Magari avrete ragione voi.
Il tradimento è ammesso,tranne quello tra omosessuali....
Boh


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però questo dice della tua competizione con gli altri uomini, non della violazione di un patto o della struttura su cui si tiene in piedi il matrimonio e la famiglia.


Dice di un autostima che in tutti i tradimenti va a pezzi - trovamene uno in cui non sia accaduto.
E per un uomo l'ego è anche la propria virilità.
Essere preferiti in questo da un altro uomo è umiliante per tutti.
Fai una domandina qui e chiedi agli uomini cosa sceglierebbero come amante della propria moglie, potendo:
Rocco Siffredi che se la incula a sangue
una ragazza qualsiasi  
E alle donne di mezza età:
una ventenne turgida e libera
una coetanea sposata


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ecco, ha un altro, lo sapevo


No, sono fedele, mio caro.


----------



## mistral (12 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Buon giorno a tutti.
> 
> Mi chiamo M., ho 46 anni e sono sposato da 16 anni con tre figli.
> 
> ...


Sei adulto e vaccinato ,fai ciò che vuoi e fai i conti con i sensi di colpa ma l'unica cosa che voglio ricordarti è il fatto che fare sesso con una persona che a sua volta è sessualmente attiva  specie della tipologia che ci hai descritto,comporta una serie di rischi per la salute .Non lasciarti trascinare a tal punto da perdere di vista le elementari norme di sicurezza.Cerca di ricordarti che a casa hai una moglie e dei figli e certe malattie sessualmente trasmissibili sono  bastarde.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non c'entra nulla il livello di gravità
> 
> Non è il problema del MENO grave o PIÙ grave
> 
> ...


E' definitivo: TI AMO


----------



## Nocciola (12 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Intanto come genitore mi chiederei se gli ho fornito i mezzi per sopravvivere autonomamente di fronte ai problemi che man mano si presentassero,ivi incluso il contatto.con la realtà omosessuale.
> A fronte di questi sfortunati ragazzi,esiste una realtà di figli con genitori omosessuali che non soggiorna in pianta stabile sul lettino dello strizzacervelli.
> Boh,davvero,oggi mi sono scoperto moderno,mai credevo ci fossero questi pregiudizi,ma soprattutto da quelli che li hanno manifestati.
> Davvero,non è per alimentare una polemica sterile,ma non riesco a vedere  la gravità indotta dalla scelta di genere..
> ...


Ma non è una questione di modernità porca puttana
Cresco i miei figli affinchè accettino qualunque forma di diversità
In casa mia non ci sono tabu' si parla di tutto
Lo zio di mio marito è gay e vive a 20 metri da noi con il suo compagno. abbiamo coppie amiche gay. 
Ma se vi inchiodate all'omofobia secondo me non capirete mai quello che stiamo scrivendo
Poi si può anche non condividere, ma almeno capirlo


----------



## Orbis Tertius (12 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> No, sono fedele, mio caro.


Grazie, mi rincuori... 
:sonar:


----------



## Brunetta (12 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Dice di un autostima che in tutti i tradimenti va a pezzi - trovamene uno in cui non sia accaduto.
> E per un uomo l'ego è anche la propria virilità.
> Essere preferiti in questo da un altro uomo è umiliante per tutti.
> Fai una domandina qui e chiedi agli uomini cosa sceglierebbero come amante della propria moglie, potendo:
> ...


A parte che io ho tutta la tipologia, modestamente, i tradimenti  che mi sono pesati di più sono state le brutte e stupide (=emotivamente fragili).


----------



## Brunetta (12 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non è una questione di modernità porca puttana
> Cresco i miei figli affinchè accettino qualunque forma di diversità
> In casa mia non ci sono tabu' si parla di tutto
> Lo zio di mio marito è gay e vive a 20 metri da noi con il suo compagno. abbiamo coppie amiche gay.
> ...


Ma è uguale per una coppia gay con figli in cui uno dei due tradisce con una donna.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (12 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è uguale per una *coppia gay con figli *in cui uno dei due tradisce con una donna.


una coppia gay non può avere figli, è una questione biologica...


----------



## Skorpio (12 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è uguale per una coppia gay con figli in cui uno dei due tradisce con una donna.


Ma Di sicuro!

Se nel loro progetto di famiglia gay si erano dichiaratamente scelti in quanto 100% gay.

E non è questione di eterofobia.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (12 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma Di sicuro!
> 
> Se nel loro progetto di famiglia gay si erano dichiaratamente scelti in quanto 100% gay.
> 
> E non è questione di eterofobia.


Mi sento male... :blank:


----------



## Skorpio (12 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' definitivo: TI AMO


Immagino x la costanza e la pazienza :rotfl:


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> una coppia gay non può avere figli, è una questione biologica...


I miei vicini allora?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (12 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> I miei vicini allora?


Le vie del signore sono infinite: un miracolo?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (12 Luglio 2017)

Comunque stiamo sviando in modo clamoroso: sono davvero preoccupato per l'autore del topic.
E' una di quelle situazioni che possono portare a fare delle sciocchezze...


----------



## stany (12 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Intanto come genitore mi chiederei se gli ho fornito i mezzi per sopravvivere autonomamente di fronte ai problemi che man mano si presentassero,ivi incluso il contatto.con la realtà omosessuale.
> A fronte di questi sfortunati ragazzi,esiste una realtà di figli con genitori omosessuali che non soggiorna in pianta stabile sul lettino dello strizzacervelli.
> Boh,davvero,oggi mi sono scoperto moderno,mai credevo ci fossero questi pregiudizi,ma soprattutto da quelli che li hanno manifestati.
> Davvero,non è per alimentare una polemica sterile,ma non riesco a vedere  la gravità indotta dalla scelta di genere..
> ...


Trilo
..non far finta di non capire...
La società è fondata su norme,consuetudini,convenzioni che,non sempre sono normate dalla legge;é la comunità in cui si vive che ci condiziona e ci forma. Pensi che un bambino di quarta /quinta elementare  non di troverebbe in difficoltà se i compagni sapessero che suo padre è scappato con un uomo? Ancora peggio dopo,verso i quindici anni. E farfalla lo spiegava bene (150 kg ecc..)
Ma l'ho detto anche prima.
Il nostro inoltre non vuole dissipare lo scenario da Mulino Bianco che si godeva l'altra notte sotto il penacolo.....di cosa si tratta : di copertura,ipocrisia...Non credo fino in fondo; voglio credere a lui.Ma se prediligi i trans,allora fai come quel famoso conduttore televisivo che li frequentava ,salvo poi dopo la scoperta (contava meno la cocaina nell'immaginario collettivo) essere esiliato a Tel Aviv....Ma non instauri una relazione di lunga durata con tutte le problematiche ed i rischi che comporta. E Questo per l'inevitabile considerazione e giudizio che ne dà la società,ad oggi ancorata a visioni arcaiche (discutibile).O,quantomeno, agisci senza guardarti indietro,senza sensi di colpa,remore,ma non è così! Il condizionamento della società esiste,ed in questa era tecnologica,paradossalmente,è più pesante che in altre epoche storiche . Oggi l'omologazione alla fruizione di modelli di consumo ci pervade.
In una battuta ,che ci sta nel contesto: È facile fare il gay col culo degli altri.


----------



## oriente70 (12 Luglio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Scusate ma voi dove lavorate ???
> 
> Mando subito un cv...io non riesco manco a fare pipì qnd mi collego pare una chat botta e risposta


Mi sa che si tutti pensionati


----------



## trilobita (12 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non è una questione di modernità porca puttana
> Cresco i miei figli affinchè accettino qualunque forma di diversità
> In casa mia non ci sono tabu' si parla di tutto
> Lo zio di mio marito è gay e vive a 20 metri da noi con il suo compagno. abbiamo coppie amiche gay.
> ...


Sostanzialmente,quando fate le riunioni di famiglia,costituite un piccolo ghei praid.
Ma,a parte gli scherzi,quello che dici è che lei,venisse a conoscenza dei fatti,
Probabilmente non accetterebbe mai perché il suo progetto iniziale non prevedeva che il maschio fosse bisex.
Ok,può essere,è una possibilità,anche se dalla sua descrizione delle due famiglie vedo più la bagarre dello scandalo in famiglia che altro.
Ma queste sono ovvietà.


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

Al di là del tradimento che comporta tutte le conseguenze traumatiche che ognuno di noi ha vissuto con la propria sensibilità, io resto stupito da come si trovi credere che una persona si possa scoprire prevalentemente gay a 46 anni.
Ma io a 50 anni so benissimo qual è il mio orientamento sessuale fin da quando ero adolescente grazie alle mie esperienze e la vita me lo ha confermato. Mi definisco eterosessuale da sempre, senza margini che mi possano far sentire prevalentemente attratto dalle donne piuttosto che esclusivamente.
Questa mia sicurezza nell'orientamento mi permette di frequentare gay senza sentirmi in alcun modo messo in discussione, di non dare del ricchione a nessuno, di comprendere anche chi non è come me senza farmi problemi.
Per questo non capisco come si possa ritenere che uno si svegli a 46 anni e scopra di essere gay rinnegando una vita etero.
Quindi... o si ipotizza una persona con evidenti problemi che comunque si sarebbero palesati in tanti anni di vita, oppure quanto ci racconta non è proprio tutto oppure semplicemente non è orientativamente gay ma ha solo avuto un'esperienza omo.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Trilo
> ..non far finta di non capire...
> La società è fondata su norme,consuetudini,convenzioni che,non sempre sono normate dalla legge;é la comunità in cui si vive che ci condiziona e ci forma. Pensi che un bambino di quarta /quinta elementare  non di troverebbe in difficoltà se i compagni sapessero che suo padre è scappato con un uomo? Ancora peggio dopo,verso i quindici anni. E farfalla lo spiegava bene (150 kg ecc..)
> Ma l'ho detto anche prima.
> ...


finiti i verdi anche per te


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Le vie del signore sono infinite: un miracolo?


Utero in affitto negli Usa.


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Comunque stiamo sviando in modo clamoroso: sono davvero preoccupato per l'autore del topic.
> E' una di quelle situazioni che possono portare a fare delle sciocchezze...


Oh... questa cosa te la quoto.


----------



## oriente70 (12 Luglio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Sei adulto e vaccinato ,fai ciò che vuoi e fai i conti con i sensi di colpa ma l'unica cosa che voglio ricordarti è il fatto che fare sesso con una persona che a sua volta è sessualmente attiva  specie della tipologia che ci hai descritto,comporta una serie di rischi per la salute .Non lasciarti trascinare a tal punto da perdere di vista le elementari norme di sicurezza.Cerca di ricordarti che a casa hai una moglie e dei figli e certe malattie sessualmente trasmissibili sono  bastarde.


Quotissimo


----------



## Orbis Tertius (12 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Utero in affitto negli Usa.


L'hanno comprato insomma... in Italia sarebbe reato


----------



## trilobita (12 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Trilo
> ..non far finta di non capire...
> La società è fondata su norme,consuetudini,convenzioni che,non sempre sono normate dalla legge;é la comunità in cui si vive che ci condiziona e ci forma. Pensi che un bambino di quarta /quinta elementare  non di troverebbe in difficoltà se i compagni sapessero che suo padre è scappato con un uomo? Ancora peggio dopo,verso i quindici anni. E farfalla lo spiegava bene (150 kg ecc..)
> Ma l'ho detto anche prima.
> ...


Ma tu mi fai esempi non attinenti...
Lui non è scappato con un uomo.
I figli non sanno nulla,difatti.ha deciso di piantarla prima di creare problemi.
Io non vivo nel mondo dei sogni,non sono io che inneggio al libero tradimento.
Questo ha avuto una sbandata,una storia durata sei mesi,con un uomo,il che gli ha fatto.capire che, con la giusta persona e un contesto che agevola,può rapportarsi in modalità bisex.
Preso atto che continuare portava solo al disastro ha chiuso.
Non vedo motivo di mettere in scena questi sconvolgimenti emotivi...a me sembra una vicenda persin banale,sicuramente molto meno sconvolgente di tante vicende etero lette qui...


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ma tu mi fai esempi non attinenti...
> Lui non è scappato con un uomo.
> I figli non sanno nulla,difatti.ha deciso di piantarla prima di creare problemi.
> Io non vivo nel mondo dei sogni,non sono io che inneggio al libero tradimento.
> ...


Quoto.
Mi sembra l'ipotesi più convincente.


----------



## ipazia (12 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma    @_ipazia_ una progettualità familiare non l'ha messa in piedi, come ha spesso scritto.Il suo rapporto non sarebbe traumatizzato nella sua struttura progettuale da questo aspetto.Il suo rapporto sarebbe traumatizzato da altre "sorprese" che ad esempio in un rapporto tradizionale sono acqua fresca. Mentre nel suo rapporto sarebbero acido muriaticoCome se il suo compagno coltivasse segretamente da 2 mesi l'idea di convivere. O di avere un figlioTutte cose che nella SUA struttura progettuale sono esplicitamente escluse, bandite, come spesso ha spiegatoMentre in una struttura progettuale di coppia tradizionale sono cose normali.Tacere la.voglia di un figlio, nella SUA struttura progettuale, non sarebbe soltanto NON PARLARE di una parte di se.. questo sarebbe il minimoMa sarebbe minare nelle sue fondamenta più profonde la struttura progettuale loro.Se il figlio invece lo voglio io, mando un WhatsApp a mia moglie e glielo dico. Non succede nullaAl massimo mi dice che siamo forse un po' ottimisti, vista l'età, ma è una notizia bella, confidabile, condivisibile, nella nostra struttura progettuale di coppia


No. 

Per quanto mi riguarda la questione non è come la descrivi. 

La grossa differenza che io rilevo è che a quanto si descrive in una struttura progettuale tradizionale tendenzialmente si finisce a servire il progetto. 

Anche a costo di rinunciare a parti che portano benessere all'individuo, o nascondendole e trovando altre vie di soddisfazione, (dalla menzogna alla sublimazione alla repressione, quel che si vuole)

Per quanto mi riguarda è il progetto ad essere al mio servizio. 
Questo significa che dato il contenitore, le regole interne me le stabilisco io in condivisione col mio compagno. 
E sono regole che mirano all'arricchimento sia individuale sia comune. 

Ma senza dimenticare che la simbiosi, il noi assorbente per quanto mi (ci) riguarda è fuori discussione. 

Questo significa che in una situazione come questa io desidererei che il mio compagno mi parlasse di quanto ha scoperto. altro che farmi le mene che lo prende o lo da in culo. 

Mica è da questo che io descrivo la sua virilità. La sua virilità, per quanto mi riguarda, si traduce nel non avere vergogna di ciò che è. 

Anche nel cambiamento. 

Quello che non potrei perdonargli è il nascondermi, premeditatamente parti di sè. 

che è una cosa ben diversa dal percorre una strada (il progetto) insieme e scoprirsi diversi da come si è partiti. 
Cosa che fra l'altro mi sembra anche augurabile. Ci si trasforma vivendo. E a volte pure profondamente. 

Nascondersi nel ruolo io lo ritengo piuttosto vigliacco. Non è un giudizio eh. 

Semplicemente per me equivale al non avere il coraggio di chi si è. 

Anche, ed in particolare, nelle parti che si temono rifiutate. 

Il mio ex mi ha tradito pur senza scopare. A che io sappia. 

E il tradimento per quanto mi riguarda è stato l'essersi modificato e non avermi detto un beneamato cazzo. 

Ma anzi, provare a manipolarmi, nascondendomi cose, per farmi divenire rispondente alle sue trasformazioni, che vigliaccamente nascondeva nel "così fan tutti" e in quella enorme bufala (secondo me) del progetto insieme che prende più vita delle persone che lo compongono. 

Il progetto senza chi lo vivifica non ha il minimo significato, per come lo vedo io. 

Se non come un contenitore sicuro in cui mettersi comodi ed aspettare che la vita faccia il suo corso. 

Lasciandola scorrere tenendo attenzione semplicemente all'esserne toccati il meno possibile. 

Quindi la questione dei figli...non sarebbe acido muriatico sul progetto. 

Il punto sarebbe che io non desidero figli e tu sì. 
Esiste compromesso a questo?
No.

O rinuncio io ad un qualcosa di essenziale per me o rinunci tu ad un qualcosa di essenziale per te. 

E per cosa? Per un progetto?

Ma anche no. Direi, in quel caso, che sarebbe bene ognuno prendesse la propria strada e trovi qualcuno con cui condividerla che non si debba snaturare per farlo. 

Idem per le scelte sessuali. 

Per il mio ex poteva andare bene farsi una trombata di ordinanza una volta al mese e il resto del tempo trascorrerlo come due anziani che hanno finito ogni cosa e si godono la pensione.. 

Per me è semplicemente inconcepibile. 

Dalla trombata di ordinanza in cui ci si ripete le stesse cose (ma come ti amo, ma quanto ti amo...finito? benissimo, mi fumo una sigaretta) al "una volta la mese". 
Altrettanto incomprensibile pensare per me una vita in "rimessa", ossia tenendosi stretti quel che c'è, andando avanti giorno per giorno (lavoro, casa, giardino, vacanze) e facendo attenzione a non pestare merde che possano sporcare troppo le scarpette della festa. 

Mi sa che mi sono spiegata un gran male, se quel che passa è quel che hai scritto. 

Semplicemente io sono padrona del progetto insieme al mio compagno, che lo è altrettanto. 

Il progetto è un nostro prodotto, frutto del nostro lavoro individuale e condiviso. 
Discende da noi, due individui in collaborazione, ed è un impegno per entrambi. 

Ma. 
Se il prezzo da pagare per il progetto è la rinuncia a se stessi, è il silenzio, il nascondere parti, il negarle anche....se il progetto porta alla non parola perchè se ci si sbaglia a dire chi si è per davvero allora salta tutto

Beh...per quanto mi riguarda fanculo il progetto. 

Non lo vorrei per me. E non vorrei vicino una persona che mi dice chi non è per la paura e per la dipendenza dalle sicurezze di un progetto che in questi termini per me è falsato. 

Per concludere...se G. scoprisse attrazione per altri uomini, io vorrei, desidererei profondamente che lui lo condividesse con me. 

E non per metterlo di fronte ad una scelta. L'attrazione non sarebbe un qualcosa che tocca l'intimità che io e lui costruiamo intenzionalmente giorno per giorno. 

Ma non lo vorrei vicino sofferente. E rinunciatario. 

...magari potremmo anche giocare in tre. Perchè no? 

Se a me piacesse una donna, lo direi. Semplicemente. E non lo escludo neppure per il futuro. 

Discorso fra l'altro che io e G. affrontiamo serenamente. 

Il mio ex con questo discorso aveva sbarellato...ed era entrato in panico, una cosa come "per la puttana, non solo dei maschi mi devo preoccupare, anche delle femmine"...e io, scema, non avevo capito quanto profonda fosse la distanza che già ci separava....

Per G. la questione è proprio da un'altra parte. 
A lui interessa che la relazione che abbiamo io la voglia proprio con lui (e a me interessa lo stesso da lui). 

Il resto lo si incontrerà insieme. E insieme si deciderà come gestirlo. Ci lasceremo? buh...non dipende soltanto da noi. 

Per quel che dipende da noi, non è nei programmi. E tanto basta.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ma tu mi fai esempi non attinenti...
> Lui non è scappato con un uomo.
> I figli non sanno nulla,difatti.*ha deciso di piantarla prima di creare problemi.*
> Io non vivo nel mondo dei sogni,non sono io che inneggio al libero tradimento.
> ...


Pensi che possa bastare? Una pietra sopra e via?
Pensi che questa storia non lo devasterà se non si farà aiutare?
Poi magari fra un annetto ne riparliamo eh


----------



## danny (12 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pensi che possa bastare? Una pietra sopra e via?
> Pensi che questa storia non lo devasterà se non si farà aiutare?
> Poi magari fra un annetto ne riparliamo eh


Anche mia moglie è stata devastata dal suo tradimento e ha ancora bisogno di un aiuto.
Concordo con te su questo. In certi casi in cui vengono a galla parti irrisolte della propria sessualità è indispensabile lavorarci sopra per evitare prevedibili danni già nell'immediato futuro.
Questa cosa gliela abbiamo infatti già consigliata a Tony, spero che ci ascolti.


----------



## ipazia (12 Luglio 2017)

E poi...

Bel progetto comunque, un posto in cui se non nascondi chi sei per davvero sei tagliato fuori. 

Proprio una bellezza :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:

Capisco il discorso pragmatico di bilancia, ossia che per come si è costruito il progetto i limiti pratici e concreti del cambiarlo pendono in perdita ergo si sta. E si ingoia il rospo. E ci si barcamena. Per tener comunque insieme capra e cavoli. 

Ma è un discorso pragmatico che nulla a che vedere col prenderlo o meno in culo. Con l'avere sperimentato posizioni sessuali diverse da quelle che si conosceva. 

Ogni tradimento mette in discussione diversi piani....anche in un tradimento che segue i canoni del genere, io metterei in discussione la durata, in vulgaris "da quanbto tempo mi stai fottendo, stronzo?" 

Tanto che lo si legge bene qui dentro di gente che ci rimette la serenità chiedendosi "ma avrà trombato solo le volte che mi ha detto, o sono di più?"

Quando si mente, si mente. 

Semmai questa situazione sarebbe un aggancio per la non tolleranza del tradimento in sè. 
Mettere macroscopicamente davanti al fatto che tradire significa presentare all'avente diritto parti falsate e l'avente diritto lo potrebbe vedere in modo talmente netto da non riuscire a trovare nessuna giustificazione. 

Ma è un gioco di illusione. 

Tradire è nascondere parti di sè attraverso la menzogna. Portare avanti una situazione che provoca disagio senza dichiararlo e anzi, facendo credere che sia tutto perfetto e rispondente al progetto. 

Il con chi serve al tradito per avere appigli, per stare o andare. 

Tipo la cagata che se lui scopa con una troia a pagamento ha tradito meno che con una che di professione fa la macellaia. Per dire. E qui l'appiglio è per stare. 

E' lo stesso livello, il genere sessuale, nei termini in cui è stato descritto qui. Solo che sarebbe un appiglio per andare.


----------



## ipazia (12 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Fingiamo di non capire: qui c'è un pene che penetra il sedere di un uomo. Che sia attivo o passivo poco importa.
> *E' un'immagine di possesso dell'altro estremamente forte*. Di condivisione intima, di volontaria invasione dell'altrui intimità.
> Pensaci, nel sesso tra donne questo non c'è.
> Avete usato un fallo di gomma? Sai che gelosia per la gomma... mamma mia quanto sono geloso della gomma.
> ...


Guarda...è un discorso ampio. 

Mi limito a dire che io di cazzi ne ho presi qualcuno. 

Quelli che mi hanno penetrata, a cui IO ho aperto l'accesso alla mia intimità sono in netta minoranza rispetto al totale. 

Perchè l'intimità non ce l'ho nella figa. 

Violato mi ha violata uno. Ma perchè ha attuato un abuso. Ed è tutta un'altra storia. 

Non c'è violazione dove c'è consensualità. 

Quanto al prenderlo in culo come atto estremamente forte...mah...non ti sorge il dubbio che dietro a questa affermazione ci sia tanto di costruzione stereotipata? 

Ripeto, ho amici che giocano allegramente col loro ano, con cazzi di gomma e anche con cazzi di carne...e semplicemente si godono il piacere della penetrazione anale. Che è un piacere. 

Questo non mette minimamente in discussione la loro preferenza verso la relazione con donne. 

Anzi...semplicemente, i più sgamati, si scelgono donne che non hanno pregiudizi a riguardo...e magari giocano pure insieme. 

Il mondo è molto più vario del nostro personale giardino dell'eden...


----------



## Nocciola (12 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> E poi...
> 
> Bel progetto comunque, un posto in cui se non nascondi chi sei per davvero sei tagliato fuori.
> 
> ...


Guarda che stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa secondo me
Che progetto è se nascondi una parte fondamentale di te?
Perchè accetti quel progetto


----------



## Skorpio (12 Luglio 2017)

*..*



ipazia ha detto:


> No.
> 
> Per quanto mi riguarda la questione non è come la descrivi.
> 
> ...


... io ho letto tutto 3 volte, ma non trovo nessuna incongruenza con quanto dicevo stamani...

la questione è il "progetto".

se è un preconfezionato (come nel caso di Roby, che lo ha sposato a suo tempo) o se è un artigianale come quello che hai costruito te

nel primo caso c'è l'adesione, nel secondo la costruzione

e appunto, nel tuo progetto, una confidenza come quella di una attrazione verso un altro uomo da parte del proprio compagno, non solo è auspicabile, ma è anche incentivata, è parte stessa del progetto, è la sua essenza

Poi.. si vedrà.. mica è detto che la cosa possa esser "digerita" e vissuta

ma la condivisione è auspicabile.. anzi è il fulcro del progetto

in questo caso di Roby (e in molti) il progetto è un preconfezionato.

assunto liberamente (e inopinatamente?) dagli attori

ma questo è..

una confidenza di questo tipo, se si era detto che noi ci si prendeva come compagni e come eterosessuali, è un trauma

come è un trauma che può portare alla bomba che fa saltare il banco, come ben dici, il fatto che ti venga confidata un desiderio di paternità nel tuo progetto

vaffanculo. ognuno per la strada sua

ma anche la moglie di Roby potrebbe dire: Cosa??? vaffanculo, ognuno per la strada sua. 
e abbiamo figli ormai.... bella tragedia!

questo dico.

mi sembra tutto in ordine e lineare, non so......


----------



## ipazia (12 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Guarda che stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa secondo me
> Che progetto è se nascondi una parte fondamentale di te?
> Perchè accetti quel progetto


Per come io intendo un progetto relazionale, non è un progetto...

In tutto questo, cosa c'entra però il fatto che scopare con un uomo è una menzogna più antica, ossia significa che mi hai mentito per 20 anni, dello scopare con una conosciuta in balera? 

Capisco, lo ripeto, il fatto che quando si vede la vita in rigidi scomparti stagni la cosa non sia scontata...ma se fossi con un uomo a comparti stagni, gli dicessi, o mi beccasse, a scopare con una donna e si incazzasse dicendomi cagate tipo "tu lo sapevi (e io non sapevo di trovar piacere anche con le donne)" gli chiederei se è completamente ammattito. 

Capirei la rabbia e la dissonanza per il tradimento in sè. 
L'aggravante per il genere...la classificherei come una sua turba e non come aggravante. 

E siccome è una sua turba, non è un problema mio. 

Perchè il mio problema sarebbe appunto che ho mentito. 

In sintesi: io questo tradimento qui, non lo considero diverso da altri tradimenti. IO.

E' ovviamente un discorso che riguarda me. E questo metto qui. Chiarendo che è la mia idea. Però.

Potrebbe essere che la moglie la veda come me, oppure no. 

Ma questo lo si sa solo parlando con la moglie. 

La domanda non è quindi: le dico o non le dico che ho scopato con un uomo. 

La domanda è: ho scopato fuori dalla mia relazione, che cazzo sta succedendo? 
Il fatto che sia con un uomo, che sconvolge principalmente perchè è un pregiudizio lo scopare con lo stesso genere (andate un po' a vedere come i greci consideravano i rapporti mm, e i rapporti con minori...e noi veniamo da lì), non sarebbe una priorità. 

Lo sarebbe nei termini di fare chiarezza dentro se stessi...

In questo tradimento è più evidente che in altri che il tradimento ha scoperchiato vasi di pandora. 
Ma accade uguale anche in tradimenti tradizionali...e mi rifaccio a quel che per esempio [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] dice di sua moglie. 
che è scoppiata per quel che si è trovata in mano di se stessa...

Il fulcro è che quando ci si ritrova a fare i conti con parti di sè che erano sconosciute, sono conti che hanno un peso specifico. 

Io per esempio non potrei stare con un uomo che ha pregiudizi riguardo i rapporti con lo stesso genere di appartenenza. 

Perchè non lo stimerei. In termini proprio di apertura mentale eh. 

Ma queste sono tutte domande che si deve fare roby...lui ha probabilmente una apertura diversa da quella di sua moglie. 

Ed è un parametro non indifferente. spesso non considerato, perchè si considera il sesso come secondario all'amore, e poi si paga pegno però. 

Non so se mi spiego. 

Io qui vedo un tradimento. Senza aggravanti.
Vedo un percorso molto simile agli altri in termini strutturali, e diverso in termini di contenuti. 
Ma anche ogni contenuto è a sè, ognuno fa la sua via e nessuna è ripetibile.


----------



## ipazia (12 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ... io ho letto tutto 3 volte, ma non trovo nessuna incongruenza con quanto dicevo stamani...
> 
> la questione è il "progetto".
> 
> ...


io non vedo progetti preconfezionati o artigianali invece. 

Io vedo situazioni in cui chi vivifica il progetto finisce al servizio del progetto (dalle convenzioni sociali agli interessi economici) 
E situazioni in cui il progetto è uno strumento nelle mani di chi lo crea e diventa quindi la possibilità di essere anche un modo per crearsi le proprie convenzioni, le proprie strutture

Per come la vedo io, sono posizioni ben diverse. 
Una il progetto è un fine. 
L'altra il progetto è un mezzo. 

E sono le persone ad essere posizionate diversamente, non il  prodotto. 
Che esteticamente è fondamentalmente lo stesso. 

Visti da fuori io e G. sembriamo due compagni, due come tanti. 
Dentro sappiamo noi e soltanto noi cosa c'è. E siamo noi a produrlo. 
Tanto che, pur soffrendo nel caso avvenisse, potremmo anche farne a meno. 

Il mio ex per esempio era al servizio del progetto. Tanto che ad un certo punto non ne poteva fare a meno, ne dipendeva. Senza era lui a non avere struttura. Lui si faceva contenere dal progetto. 

A differenza mia che il progetto lo volevo creare e non volevo esserne contenuta. E ho potuto farne a meno, di conseguenza. Perchè la mia struttura non era al servizio del progetto, era il progetto che serviva la mia struttura.


la questione dell'eterossesualità....a parte che l'omosessualità è ben altro che trombare, attivo o passivo che sia, con il proprio stesso genere. 

E poi, non considerare le trasformazioni, anche di ordine sessuale...nzomma....
Qui fa più impressione...ma anche iniziare a stare insieme godendosi la missionaria senza altri grilli e poi uno dei due scopre che vuole lo zenzero in culo con annessi e connessi è una trasformazione...ed è la stessa cosa. 

Solo che impressiona meno. E impressiona meno perchè gli stereotipi su etero/omo sono ben radicati. 

E anche la disinformazione. 

Sicuro se roby nega se stesso, prima o poi si ritrova a fare i conti esattamente con quello che ha negato. E potenziato perdipiù.


----------



## Roby.roberto (12 Luglio 2017)

Buon pomeriggio a tutti voi.

Quanto avete scritto! Ho letto un po' mentre pranzavo e un po' adesso dal telefono e cerco di rispondervi visto che ho 5 minuti liberi.

Innanzitutto quando dico (denny) che mia moglie a letto è fantastica intendo dire che quando facciamo l'amore (appunto...quando?!?) lei c'è, è una donna presente, è una vera femmina in tutti i sensi e io mi sento molto soddisfatto e appagato e la stessa cosa la riscontro in lei.
Da tempo succede che facciamo l'amore di meno (non è che non lo facciamo affatto!) ma sono rare quelle volte che... Non do la colpa ai figli ma vero è che da quando ne abbiamo tre, abbiamo meno tempo per noi. 
C'è da dire che da mesi ormai non tocco la play e ho perso l'abitudine al gioco, ma lo scorso anno, mentre mia moglie attraversava un suo momento di crisi, io mi sono sentito più "solo" ed è stato allora che è successo il voler provare il gioco online (cioè dove tu chiacchieri con tutti gli altri giocatori sparsi per il mondo. Mi appassionava anche perché praticavo molto l'inglese e lo spagnolo, lingue che ho studiato per conto mio, ho fatto corsi ecc. Poi "Blaise" e "stany" pensano che a parte scopare come un coniglio, la mia sia una vita vuota...non è affatto così). Sono un uomo dai mille interessi (e non fate battutacce che mi incazzo!!!). Lo scorso anno mia moglie, per problemi che l'hanno coinvolta (problemi riguardanti la sua famiglia e non noi due direttamente) si è un po' più chiusa in se stessa, non aveva voglia di fare l'amore, era sempre di umore ballerino ecc. Poi il ragazzo bisex è arrivato dopo ecc. Io non me la sono cercata quella situazione, è stata forse una conseguenza e ammetto che, se avessi voluto e se ne avessi avuto la forza, avrei potuto troncare tutto sul nascere e credetemi, io ci ho messo tutte le buone intenzioni per farlo ma non ci sono riuscito perché non ce la facevo. Mi piaceva. Ok, me ne vergogno adesso, mi sento una merda e uno schifo ma non do di certo la colpa a mia moglie...la do a me stesso perché mi rendo conto di essere stato troppo debole e di aver ceduto. 

So che devo parlarle di come mi sento, del fatto che tra noi il sesso manca e che non mi basta scopare una volta tantum. Io voglio il sesso, come avveniva in passato. Lo pretendo, ci siamo sposati e me lo deve concedere. Non so ancora cosa dirò né tantomeno come imposterò la discussione ma lo farò. Le dirò tutto quello che forse avrei dovuto dirle da un pezzo.
Non le dirò del mio errore. Non posso perderla né farla soffrire. Sarò un vigliacco ma se lo dicessi, CROLLEREBBE TUTTO come sostengono Skorpio e Farfalla. E' crollato già il mio di mondo, non voglio distruggere anche quello della mia famiglia.

Riguarda me stesso cercherò di capire IL MOTIVO PER IL QUALE QUESTA CAZZO DI ESPERIENZA MI E' SUCCESSA. Perché ho conosciuto o attratto nella mia vita questo ragazzo? Perché è successo tutto quello che è successo? Cosa mi vuole insegnare questa esperienza traumatica e dolorosa? Perché voi pensate che io, troncando con lui e nascondendo questa cosa a mia moglie, sia a posto con la coscienza e la viva bene. Io dentro sono un morto al momento. Io sono a pezzi, sto male e chi mi conosce ha capito che qualcosa in me non va. Mia moglie pensa sia il troppo stress da lavoro. A me fa male tutto (la testa, il cuore, il fegato, il polmone....E QUI NON FATE BATTUTACCE CHE VI BANNO!!!). Questa esperienza non ci voleva. Mi ha lasciato delle ferite che, secondo me, non si rimargineranno più. Ho paura per il ragazzo (amante) perché so che ci sta male e che l'ha presa male, nonostante il bel messaggio che mi ha inviato stamattina. Vorrei chiamarlo e consolarlo ma non posso farlo visto che sono io la causa del suo dolore e questo mi distrugge. 
Mi sento un verme perché mia moglie è all'oscuro di tutto e so che se sapesse, le strapperei il cuore. 
Io devo capire me stesso prima di tutto, capire cosa mi è successo, perché proprio a me, perché non sono riuscito a mettere uno STOP prima a tutto questo, perché non mi sono aperto con mia moglie almeno all'inizio, chissà forse avrebbe compreso e mi avrebbe aiutato. Io mi sono lasciato aiutare da lui (dal ragazzo) e ho sentito il suo affetto per me...e questo mi ha proprio gettato fuori strada. Ma da stanotte sento come se il cielo mi avesse dato una sberla in pieno/ un calcio nel sedere per rimettermi sulla giusta traiettoria e dirmi "Cazzo stai combinando...hai una famiglia, svegliati!". Ecco, mi sento in questo modo. Mi dispiace solo aver ferito, aver causato lacrime :-(
Mi torna in mente una poesia di Emily Dickinson:

Per un istante d'estasi
noi paghiamo in angoscia
una misura esatta e trepidante,
proporzionata all'estasi.
Per un'ora diletta
compensi amari di anni,
centesimi strappati con dolore,
scrigni pieni di lacrime.


Denny: Ho scritto su questo forum perché cercando su google delle riflessioni sul tradimento di coppia (sai ero disperato e cercavo qualcosa che mi potesse far capire meglio) è spuntato il forum e ho scritto qui. Non sono andato a cercare in un sito gay perché non mi è nemmeno passato per l'anticamera del cervello di cercare notizie riguardo lomosessualità Oddio, a esser sincero, qualcosina l'ho cercata del tipo "Un etero può scopare con un omosessuale " e via dicendo...

Mistral: sono un uomo onesto almeno riguardo la salute. Io ho fatto da subito i miei controlli, lui è onestissimo perché li ha fatti anche lui (è stato proprio lui a darmi le indicazioni su cosa c'era da fare) e poi, nonostante questo, ho sempre usato le precauzioni. In questo sono stato ferreo ma anche lui. 

A tutti gli altri: Mi sono sposato perché amavo mia moglie e mi piacevano le donne. Amo ancora mia moglie (Blaise ... non fare commenti del XXXXX) e mi piace ancora e mi piacciono ancora le donne. Non guardo gli uomini, non mi attraggono i piselli...certo ho accettato farmi toccare da un uomo e il solo pensiero mi schifa però quello che ho provato no, cioè mi è piaciuto e non posso negarlo però so per certo che non voglio continuare. Cercherò di capirmi ma non mi sento gay. Non lo sono. Non lo amo. Sto male perché lui dice di essersi innamorato di me ma io non gli ho mai dato certezze né fatto promesse anzi, sapeva benissimo come mi sentivo ogni volta che finiva la cosa. Con lui stavo bene fuori, ridevo e scherzavo come faccio normalmente con i miei amici. Non dovevamo andare oltre. Io avrei dovuto stoppare questa cosa da subito e invece non l'ho fatto. Credo che mi serva fare 4 chiacchiere con una persona competente, più che altro per capirmi ma senza coinvolgere mia moglie in questo schifo. Non voglio trascinala nel fango con me.
Non ho sposato mia moglie nascondendole la mia vera identità. Io sono quello che ero allora! Questa cosa che mi è successa mi ha sconvolto la vita, io vorrei solo dimenticarla ma non riesco. Vorrei cancellarla, perché mi fa schifo persino il ricordo. Quel ragazzo mi è entrato nella mente come un ragno quando tesse la ragnatela e ti intrappola e ci vorrà tempo, lo so, ma lo srapperò dal mio cervello a forza. VOGLIO DIMENTICARE QUESTA PARENTESI  E SE FALLIRò VORRà DIRE CHE LA PORTERò CON ME FINO ALLA TOMBA :-( Me ne vergogno. Oggi me ne vergogno e il senso di colpa e di vergogna mi sta divorando e logorando.

Ormai ho capito e (SPERO!) imparato: GLI ERRORI IN AMORE SI PAGANO TUTTI. TANTO VALE SAPERLO.

Per favore non chiamatemi Roby. Ho messo un nick del cazzo. Io sono M. chiamatemi M e basta così.

Mi scuso se non riesco a scrivere bene e chiaro come fanno denny e skorpio e altri ma ho una confusione in testa e dappertutto...che non riesco a formulare in maniera sensata una frase.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> io non vedo progetti preconfezionati o artigianali invece.
> 
> Io vedo situazioni in cui chi vivifica il progetto finisce al servizio del progetto (dalle convenzioni sociali agli interessi economici)
> E situazioni in cui il progetto è uno strumento nelle mani di chi lo crea
> ...


Tu non li vedi i preconfezionati?

Quando a volte richiami il Mulino bianco o la Scavolini, cosa stai richiamando, se non un preconfezionato???


----------



## Nocciola (12 Luglio 2017)

[MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] anche tu ne stai facendo una questione di "fare sesso"
Non è così
Nel moemnto in cui fai dei figli, un progetto lo fai e coinvolge persone (i figli) che non hanno chiesto di venire al mondo
Quindi chiunque (o meglio dovrebbe essere valido per chiunque) cerca di mettere al mondo quei figli con la persona con cui desidera crescerli
Quella persona l'hai conosciuta nel tempo e non può o non dovrebbe nasconderti parti di se che se vengono alla luce possono destabilizzare anche chi non ha chiesto di venire al mondo
Ora qui non c'entra il fatto che si sia fatto penetrare. Qui c'entra il fatto che io vorrei poter decidere con chi sto creando una famiglia. E se tu mi nascondi te (perchè qui non mi stai nascondendo che ti piace il risotto e io credo che ti piaccia solo la pasta) fondamentali mi stai ingannando
Tornando al caso specifico. Nel momento in cui provi un attrazione così che esula da quello che io posso immaginare o temere tu secondo me hai il dovere di informarmi prima di agire. Si può affrontare insieme, si può trovare il modo perchè tu sia sereno e lo sia io e i nostri figli. Si può tentare di capire.
Dopo è davvero tutto troppo tardi per i motivi che ho già espresso


----------



## Jim Cain (12 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda, da uomo, troverei la cosa meno pesante.
> Mi sentirei meno responsabile inconsciamente di qualche mia mancanza: non sono donna e pertanto non posso darle nulla che il genere opposto al mio può darle.


Anch'io.
Come dice [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION], mi sentirei 'fuori competizione'.


----------



## Roby.roberto (12 Luglio 2017)

Buon pomeriggio a tutti voi.

Quanto avete scritto! Ho letto un po' mentre pranzavo e un po' adesso dal telefono e cerco di rispondervi visto che ho 5 minuti liberi.

Innanzitutto quando dico (denny) che mia moglie a letto è fantastica intendo dire che quando facciamo l'amore (appunto...quando?!?) lei c'è, è una donna presente, è una vera femmina in tutti i sensi e io mi sento molto soddisfatto e appagato e la stessa cosa la riscontro in lei.
Da tempo succede che facciamo l'amore di meno (non è che non lo facciamo affatto!) ma sono rare quelle volte che... Non do la colpa ai figli ma vero è che da quando ne abbiamo tre, abbiamo meno tempo per noi. 
C'è da dire che da mesi ormai non tocco la play e ho perso l'abitudine al gioco, ma lo scorso anno, mentre mia moglie attraversava un suo momento di crisi, io mi sono sentito più "solo" ed è stato allora che è successo il voler provare il gioco online (cioè dove tu chiacchieri con tutti gli altri giocatori sparsi per il mondo. Mi appassionava anche perché praticavo molto l'inglese e lo spagnolo, lingue che ho studiato per conto mio, ho fatto corsi ecc. Poi "Blaise" e "stany" pensano che a parte scopare come un coniglio, la mia sia una vita vuota...non è affatto così). Sono un uomo dai mille interessi (e non fate battutacce che mi incazzo!!!). Lo scorso anno mia moglie, per problemi che l'hanno coinvolta (problemi riguardanti la sua famiglia e non noi due direttamente) si è un po' più chiusa in se stessa, non aveva voglia di fare l'amore, era sempre di umore ballerino ecc. Poi il ragazzo bisex è arrivato dopo ecc. Io non me la sono cercata quella situazione, è stata forse una conseguenza e ammetto che, se avessi voluto e se ne avessi avuto la forza, avrei potuto troncare tutto sul nascere e credetemi, io ci ho messo tutte le buone intenzioni per farlo ma non ci sono riuscito perché non ce la facevo. Mi piaceva. Ok, me ne vergogno adesso, mi sento una merda e uno schifo ma non do di certo la colpa a mia moglie...la do a me stesso perché mi rendo conto di essere stato troppo debole e di aver ceduto. 

So che devo parlarle di come mi sento, del fatto che tra noi il sesso manca e che non mi basta scopare una volta tantum. Io voglio il sesso, come avveniva in passato. Lo pretendo, ci siamo sposati e me lo deve concedere. Non so ancora cosa dirò né tantomeno come imposterò la discussione ma lo farò. Le dirò tutto quello che forse avrei dovuto dirle da un pezzo.
Non le dirò del mio errore. Non posso perderla né farla soffrire. Sarò un vigliacco ma se lo dicessi, CROLLEREBBE TUTTO come sostengono Skorpio e Farfalla. E' crollato già il mio di mondo, non voglio distruggere anche quello della mia famiglia.

Riguarda me stesso cercherò di capire IL MOTIVO PER IL QUALE QUESTA CAZZO DI ESPERIENZA MI E' SUCCESSA. Perché ho conosciuto o attratto nella mia vita questo ragazzo? Perché è successo tutto quello che è successo? Cosa mi vuole insegnare questa esperienza traumatica e dolorosa? Perché voi pensate che io, troncando con lui e nascondendo questa cosa a mia moglie, sia a posto con la coscienza e la viva bene. Io dentro sono un morto al momento. Io sono a pezzi, sto male e chi mi conosce ha capito che qualcosa in me non va. Mia moglie pensa sia il troppo stress da lavoro. A me fa male tutto (la testa, il cuore, il fegato, il polmone....E QUI NON FATE BATTUTACCE CHE VI BANNO!!!). Questa esperienza non ci voleva. Mi ha lasciato delle ferite che, secondo me, non si rimargineranno più. Ho paura per il ragazzo (amante) perché so che ci sta male e che l'ha presa male, nonostante il bel messaggio che mi ha inviato stamattina. Vorrei chiamarlo e consolarlo ma non posso farlo visto che sono io la causa del suo dolore e questo mi distrugge. 
Mi sento un verme perché mia moglie è all'oscuro di tutto e so che se sapesse, le strapperei il cuore. 
Io devo capire me stesso prima di tutto, capire cosa mi è successo, perché proprio a me, perché non sono riuscito a mettere uno STOP prima a tutto questo, perché non mi sono aperto con mia moglie almeno all'inizio, chissà forse avrebbe compreso e mi avrebbe aiutato. Io mi sono lasciato aiutare da lui (dal ragazzo) e ho sentito il suo affetto per me...e questo mi ha proprio gettato fuori strada. Ma da stanotte sento come se il cielo mi avesse dato una sberla in pieno/ un calcio nel sedere per rimettermi sulla giusta traiettoria e dirmi "Cazzo stai combinando...hai una famiglia, svegliati!". Ecco, mi sento in questo modo. Mi dispiace solo aver ferito, aver causato lacrime :-(
Mi torna in mente una poesia di Emily Dickinson:

Per un istante d'estasi
noi paghiamo in angoscia
una misura esatta e trepidante,
proporzionata all'estasi.
Per un'ora diletta
compensi amari di anni,
centesimi strappati con dolore,
scrigni pieni di lacrime.


Denny: Ho scritto su questo forum perché cercando su google delle riflessioni sul tradimento di coppia (sai ero disperato e cercavo qualcosa che mi potesse far capire meglio) è spuntato il forum e ho scritto qui. Non sono andato a cercare in un sito gay perché non mi è nemmeno passato per l'anticamera del cervello di cercare notizie riguardo lomosessualità Oddio, a esser sincero, qualcosina l'ho cercata del tipo "Un etero può scopare con un omosessuale " e via dicendo...

Mistral: sono un uomo onesto almeno riguardo la salute. Io ho fatto da subito i miei controlli, lui è onestissimo perché li ha fatti anche lui (è stato proprio lui a darmi le indicazioni su cosa c'era da fare) e poi, nonostante questo, ho sempre usato le precauzioni. In questo sono stato ferreo ma anche lui. 

A tutti gli altri: Mi sono sposato perché amavo mia moglie e mi piacevano le donne. Amo ancora mia moglie (Blaise ... non fare commenti del XXXXX) e mi piace ancora e mi piacciono ancora le donne. Non guardo gli uomini, non mi attraggono i piselli...certo ho accettato farmi toccare da un uomo e il solo pensiero mi schifa però quello che ho provato no, cioè mi è piaciuto e non posso negarlo però so per certo che non voglio continuare. Cercherò di capirmi ma non mi sento gay. Non lo sono. Non lo amo. Sto male perché lui dice di essersi innamorato di me ma io non gli ho mai dato certezze né fatto promesse anzi, sapeva benissimo come mi sentivo ogni volta che finiva la cosa. Con lui stavo bene fuori, ridevo e scherzavo come faccio normalmente con i miei amici. Non dovevamo andare oltre. Io avrei dovuto stoppare questa cosa da subito e invece non l'ho fatto. Credo che mi serva fare 4 chiacchiere con una persona competente, più che altro per capirmi ma senza coinvolgere mia moglie in questo schifo. Non voglio trascinala nel fango con me.
Non ho sposato mia moglie nascondendole la mia vera identità. Io sono quello che ero allora! Questa cosa che mi è successa mi ha sconvolto la vita, io vorrei solo dimenticarla ma non riesco. Vorrei cancellarla, perché mi fa schifo persino il ricordo. Quel ragazzo mi è entrato nella mente come un ragno quando tesse la ragnatela e ti intrappola e ci vorrà tempo, lo so, ma lo srapperò dal mio cervello a forza. VOGLIO DIMENTICARE QUESTA PARENTESI  E SE FALLIRò VORRà DIRE CHE LA PORTERò CON ME FINO ALLA TOMBA :-( Me ne vergogno. Oggi me ne vergogno e il senso di colpa e di vergogna mi sta divorando e logorando.

Ormai ho capito e (SPERO!) imparato: GLI ERRORI IN AMORE SI PAGANO TUTTI. TANTO VALE SAPERLO.

Per favore non chiamatemi Roby. Ho messo un nick del cazzo. Io sono M. chiamatemi M e basta così.

Mi scuso se non riesco a scrivere bene e chiaro come fanno denny e skorpio e altri ma ho una confusione in testa e dappertutto...che non riesco a formulare in maniera sensata una frase. Sto a pezzi. Spero di superare questa fase della mia vita.


----------



## oriente70 (12 Luglio 2017)

In bocca al lupo M .... "Non è il capo di 007"


----------



## Jim Cain (12 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Esatto! Ma quando scoprite che il dolce maritino o la dolce mogliettina vi tradisce, non avete l'impressione di aver conosciuto per anni un'altra persona?


Un'altra persona no.
Magari una persona della quale non conoscevamo tutto (peraltro, chi non mette in conto che il proprio/a partner non possa essere in grado di tradirci è un fesso).
Ma qua non si parla di un'altra persona ma di un altro mondo.


----------



## Roby.roberto (12 Luglio 2017)

e comunque GRAZIE A TUTTI. Davvero non credevo riuscivo a scatenare tutto questo! Tutti questi post!

GRazie anche se ieri sera me la sono presa per i commenti offensivi (Blaise mi ha davvero fatto stare male per quello che scritto ma non lo segnalerò a nessuno).


----------



## Nocciola (12 Luglio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Un'altra persona no.
> Magari una persona della quale non conoscevamo tutto (peraltro, chi non mette in conto che il proprio/a partner non possa essere in grado di tradirci è un fesso).
> Ma qua non si parla di un'altra persona ma di un altro mondo.


Oh


----------



## Jim Cain (12 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Oh


Eh


----------



## Jim Cain (12 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ancora......
> La vaccata è aver tradito tua moglie,di questo devi farti carico,punto.
> Se glielo vomiti addosso ti liberi in un sol colpo la coscienza e della tua famiglia.
> Se ci tieni,sopporti la mappazza nello stomaco e vai avanti.
> ...


Quoto TUTTO:up::up:


----------



## ipazia (12 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Tu non li vedi i preconfezionati?
> 
> Quando a volte richiami il Mulino bianco o la Scavolini, cosa stai richiamando, se non un preconfezionato???


No che non mi riferisco al preconfezionato...

Io mi riferisco alla cristallizzazione, all'assenza di trasformazione, all'assenza del dolore e dell'incomprensione che viene presentata nel mulino bianco

Il preconfezionato è uno dei metodi per ottenere quella stabilità apparente


----------



## ipazia (12 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] anche tu ne stai facendo una questione di "fare sesso"
> Non è così
> Nel moemnto in cui fai dei figli, un progetto lo fai e coinvolge persone (i figli) che non hanno chiesto di venire al mondo
> Quindi chiunque (o meglio dovrebbe essere valido per chiunque) cerca di mettere al mondo quei figli con la persona con cui desidera crescerli
> ...


Io sto proprio dicendo che una persona è quella che è (quindi anche buon padre) a prescindere dal sesso che fa. 

Se il patto è stare in coppia, la rottura del patto è uscire dalla coppia. 

Non il con chi.

Aggiungo che il tradimento è nascondimento di parti di sé. 
La tipa che ama lo zenzero in culo con l'amante e con il marito è "scusa amore stasera ho mal di testa" (e viceversa) nasconde parti di sé. Mondi a volte. 

Non è il genere con cui si pratica il fulcro...però fa cagare sotto 

Perché il genere è amcora sottoposto ad un giudizio sociale potentissimo e il giudizio sociale pesa e tanto


----------



## Jim Cain (12 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Adesso mi prendo del razzista: in Puglia è molto diffusa l'omosessualità.....cosa risaputa.....La Magna Grecia....


Del razzista non so, del coglione e dell'ignorante sicuramente si.


----------



## Jim Cain (12 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Tu non hai capito un cazzo. Ma ti rendi conto di quello che scrivi?
> 
> Ma vatti a fare 4000 passi e fai compagnia a quell'altro pervertito sin dalla nascita!!!!


Un coglione TOTALE.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io sto proprio dicendo che una persona è quella che è (quindi anche buon padre) a prescindere dal sesso che fa.
> 
> Se il patto è stare in coppia, la rottura del patto è uscire dalla coppia.
> 
> Non il con chi.


E ancora con sta storia del sesso 
Fa niente [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] non riesco a spiegarmi meglio di così ma non ci riesco a farlo meglio


----------



## ipazia (12 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> E ancora con sta storia del sesso
> Fa niente [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] non riesco a spiegarmi meglio di così ma non ci riesco a farlo meglio


Guarda che a prescindere è "senza guardare il sesso'

Che poi, non è che non ti spieghi

Semplicemente per me l'orientamento sessuale non discromina la genitorialita'

Anche se emergesse dopo

Discrimina la coppia, semmai

Se G si scoprisse attratto solo da uomini, non saremmo più una coppia...ma resterebbe un buon padre


----------



## Nocciola (12 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Guarda che a prescindere è "senza guardare il sesso'
> 
> Che poi, non è che non ti spieghi
> 
> ...


Prova a dirlo a un figlio adolescente che vive in un paese..


----------



## ipazia (12 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Prova a dirlo a un figlio adolescente che vive in un paese..


Appunto, la questione sarebbe il giudizio sociale

Cattivo e ignorante aggiungo


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Appunto, la questione sarebbe il giudizio sociale
> 
> Cattivo e ignorante aggiungo


Stai parlando dell' 80%.


----------



## twinpeaks (12 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Buon pomeriggio a tutti voi.
> 
> Quanto avete scritto! Ho letto un po' mentre pranzavo e un po' adesso dal telefono e cerco di rispondervi visto che ho 5 minuti liberi.
> 
> ...



Fai molta attenzione, il modo più sicuro di "portarti con te fino alla tomba" "questa parentesi" è proprio volerla dimenticare, per il motivo molto semplice che non ci riuscirai mai, se non ti fai praticare una lobotomia frontale o non ti viene l'Alzheimer.
Ti suggerisco anche di rileggerti. Nel tuo tono si alternano aggressività, dolore, disorientamento, volontà di mentire anzitutto a te stesso. Non sei lucido, non stai bene, mettere un coperchio su questa esperienza e chiamarla "parentesi" NON è una prospettiva praticabile, è il modo migliore per disgregare la tua vita.
Rivolgiti a una persona competente, parlagli/le (come ti dicevo, ho la sensazione che per te sarebbe più adatta una psicoterapeuta donna, anche se posso sbagliarmi). Non sei obbligato a rivelarti di colpo, a scodellare tutto nei primi dieci minuti. Cerca anzitutto un po' di sollievo, ne hai bisogno. Il sollievo principale che puoi ricavare subito è un luogo dove puoi parlare in segreto a persona che non ti giudica. Un forum su internet non è il luogo adatto per trovare questo sollievo. In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Appunto, la questione sarebbe il giudizio sociale
> 
> Cattivo e ignorante aggiungo


Vero ma esiste e non puoi far finta che non sia così


----------



## Skorpio (12 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> No che non mi riferisco al preconfezionato...
> 
> Io mi riferisco alla cristallizzazione, all'assenza di trasformazione, all'assenza del dolore e dell'incomprensione che viene presentata nel mulino bianco
> 
> Il preconfezionato è uno dei metodi per ottenere quella stabilità apparente


Secondo me si dice in modo diverso la stessa cosa...

Comunque...
Stamani Danny ti ha menzionato in risposta a me, dicendo qualcosa del tipo: sennò sposerebbe Ipazia

Per questo ho replicato richiamando aspetti del tuo rapporto che credevo di aver colto, anche perché cerco in genere di evitare di tirar dentro altra gente con le proprie storie, nei miei post (non sempre mi riesce, come vedi  )

Alla fine però i concetti espressi erano un paio:

Nel tuo progetto non è prevista ne famiglia ne convivenza, ma altro.. 

E l'essenza del tuo progetto di coppia non solo prevede ma anzi incentiva  varie cose tra cui una esposizione di desiderio  del tipo: mi piacerebbe farlo con un uomo. Che dici?

Al di là che si faccia, o meno, Parlarne è un dono.
Non un trauma. Ben venga! Guai se non fosse.

Viceversa dirti il mio desiderio che verso fine estate mi piacerebbe pensare a viver assieme e fare un figlio, non avrebbe lo stesso tipo di accoglienza.

Anzi. Sarebbe un colpo mortale probabilmente al rapporto stesso nella sua struttura costitutiva.



Tu mi hai replicato iniziando con un NO

Per poi scrivere una serie di cose molto interessanti peraltro, e che io ti dirò, credo di aver in passato già ben colto e compreso

Ma non ho trovato una sola virgola a supporto di quel NO.

Che poi ripeto, era eventualmente riferito a quei 2 concetti semplici semplici.

Però non vorrei trasformare un discorso intrigante in una polemica sterile.. insomma, vedi tu


----------



## twinpeaks (12 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Appunto, *la questione sarebbe il giudizio sociale*
> 
> Cattivo e ignorante aggiungo


La questione più seria è l'identità profonda dei figli, che quando si chiedono "Chi sono io?" devono potersi rispondere in modo coerente e accettabile per loro. Scoprire di avere un padre omosessuale, per quanto affettuoso, è potenzialmente destrutturante.
Il giudizio sociale può aggravare o attenuare, ma il problema resta.


----------



## trilobita (12 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Fai molta attenzione, il modo più sicuro di "portarti con te fino alla tomba" "questa parentesi" è proprio volerla dimenticare, per il motivo molto semplice che non ci riuscirai mai, se non ti fai praticare una lobotomia frontale o non ti viene l'Alzheimer.
> Ti suggerisco anche di rileggerti. Nel tuo tono si alternano aggressività, dolore, disorientamento, volontà di mentire anzitutto a te stesso. Non sei lucido, non stai bene, mettere un coperchio su questa esperienza e chiamarla "parentesi" NON è una prospettiva praticabile, è il modo migliore per disgregare la tua vita.
> Rivolgiti a una persona competente, parlagli/le (come ti dicevo, ho la sensazione che per te sarebbe più adatta una psicoterapeuta donna, anche se posso sbagliarmi). Non sei obbligato a rivelarti di colpo, a scodellare tutto nei primi dieci minuti. Cerca anzitutto un po' di sollievo, ne hai bisogno. Il sollievo principale che puoi ricavare subito è un luogo dove puoi parlare in segreto a persona che non ti giudica. Un forum su internet non è il luogo adatto per trovare questo sollievo. In bocca al lupo.


Ho finito il sacco dei verdi


----------



## ipazia (12 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> La questione più seria è l'identità profonda dei figli, che quando si chiedono "Chi sono io?" devono potersi rispondere in modo coerente e accettabile per loro. Scoprire di avere un padre omosessuale, per quanto affettuoso, è potenzialmente destrutturante.
> Il giudizio sociale può aggravare o attenuare, ma il problema resta.


Mi riferivo al discorso con farfalla, portando il giudizio sociale

Quanto a quello che hai scritto (anche più su) sono piuttosto d'accordo

Di base, tutto questo, implica il non nascondere quel che accade ma affrontarlo

Facendosi aiutare, se i muri sono troppo alti...

Ma partendo dal presuppo anche, che l'universo non si incrina.

EDIT: e non mettendo il carro davanti ai buoi, aggiungo...il carro della paura


----------



## ipazia (12 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vero ma esiste e non puoi far finta che non sia così


Non faccio finta che non sia così, per niente

Ma le cose si affrontano

E io credo che le si affronti, e ci si dia la possibilità di affrontarle, affermando e non negando se stessi. 

Sono anche convinta che decidere che a priori le cose andranno in un modo piuttosto che in un altro, tolga opzioni. 
Perchè anzichè aprire il ventaglio, lo si chiude. 

Io ho capito che quelli che hai portato sono i pregiudizi che si possono incontrare. 

Io ho portato invece un'altra prospettiva. 

Perchè il mondo è ben più complesso di quel che appare. 

C'è la questione di un tradimento, in questo 3d. 

E poi c'è un'altra questione, il fatto che sia un tradimento "atipico", ma non inusuale. comunque. 

Mescolare le due questioni, facendole dipendere una dall'altra non mi trova concorde. 

E ricaricarle una con l'altra nemmeno.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non faccio finta che non sia così, per niente
> 
> Ma le cose si affrontano
> 
> ...


Che lui le deve affrobtsre concordo e infatti il chiudere e accantonare non serve
Che i suoi figli corrano invece il rischio di doverle affrontare da moglie mi farebbe sentire estremamente in colpa.
Pensa che il fatto che lui abbia fatto sesso é quasi irrilevante


----------



## Brunetta (12 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> La questione più seria è l'identità profonda dei figli, che quando si chiedono "Chi sono io?" devono potersi rispondere in modo coerente e accettabile per loro. Scoprire di avere un padre omosessuale, per quanto affettuoso, è potenzialmente destrutturante.
> Il giudizio sociale può aggravare o attenuare, ma il problema resta.


La risposta deve essere coerente  rispetto a ciò che è stato loro trasmesso.
E potrebbe sconvolgere anche scoprire che il genitore rigoroso è in realtà il ragioniere della mafia, ma intaccherebbe meno l'identità.
È questo?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Luglio 2017)

Non l'avete mai visto?
[video]http://video.sky.it/skyatlantic/le-serie-tv/transparent_in_prima_tv_su_sky_atlantic/v244573.vid[/video]

https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transparent


----------



## ipazia (12 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Secondo me si dice in modo diverso la stessa cosa...
> 
> Comunque...
> Stamani Danny ti ha menzionato in risposta a me, dicendo qualcosa del tipo: sennò sposerebbe Ipazia
> ...


Ma guarda che no. 

Io non escludo una convivenza...e nemmeno la familiarità. 
E nemmeno G. 

Semplicemente includiamo anche altre cose. 

E altrettanto semplicemente abbiamo entrambi reazioni allergiche al mulino bianco, così come lo descrivevo prima. 

Il fulcro è parlare. L'alleanza costruita sulla collaborazione e la complicità e non sull'appropriazione. 

Che non significa escludere l'esclusività, fra l'altro. 

Significa includere alcune variabili, ossia che l'esistenza di un progetto porta con sè anche il fatto che possa non esistere più (se un progetto non esiste, può esistere...non non esistere) e il fatto che in questo progetto c'è spazio di parola per questioni che tradizionalmente sono escluse. 

Poi nei fatti si vedrà, come e se affronteremo. 

La questione dei figli è ben diversa dalla convivenza...per come la vedo io. 

Io non ne desidero. Un eventuale desiderio di G. a riguardo non metterebbe in discussione chi è lui, ma metterebbe in discussione il progetto perchè io non vedo compromessi possibili a riguardo che siano soddisfacenti per entrambi. 
E lui nemmeno eh. 

Se lui arrivasse con il desiderio di un figlio, sarei curiosa di capire il percorso per cui è arrivato lì. 
(sarei anche molto triste...che dovrei salutare, comunque)

Ma se uno desidera un figlio e l'altro no, quali compromessi sono possibili? 
Che rendano benessere ad entrambi? 

Chi sarei io per dire a G. stai con me anche se non voglio figli? 
E chi sarebbe lui per dirlo a me. 

Farlo significherebbe chiedergli di rinunciare ad una cosa che mi sembra non di poco conto. 

D'altro canto chi sarei io per dirgli fai un figlio anche se non lo vuoi? 
E chi sarebbe lui per dirlo a me. 

Farlo significherebbe chiedergli di rinunciare ad un qualcosa che mi sembra di non poco conto. 

Non c'è progetto che valga, secondo me, di fronte a trasformazioni profonde di questo tipo. 

Se vale...secondo me è un progetto che porta malessere. In tutti. 

E che chiede a tutti, di far finta di essere chi non si è. 

Non mi sembra una buona prospettiva. 

Esco dal tradizionale pensando che una convivenza e famiglia sia semplicemente essere in due. E produrre insieme nel mondo. E non un primo gradino per "fare famiglia".


EDIT: non c'è problema, anzi, ti ringrazio...mi dai modo di rendermi conto che non sono così chiara come penso di essere


----------



## ipazia (12 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che lui le deve affrobtsre concordo e infatti il chiudere e accantonare non serve
> Che i suoi figli corrano invece il rischio di doverle affrontare da moglie mi farebbe sentire estremamente in colpa.
> Pensa che il fatto che lui abbia fatto sesso é quasi irrilevante


Perchè ti farebbe sentire estremamente in colpa? 

Sai che non lo capisco??

Io credo che invece, sarebbe la volta che mi schiererei davvero...per proteggere la famiglia. Ma cattiva proprio eh. 

La famiglia creata da persone vere. Il mio territorio. E guai a chi si permette di intervenire a gamba tesa...credo che sarei veramente terribile. 

E difenderei a spada tratta...mio marito, i miei figli. 

Non lo vedrei come un torto a me. O meglio, il torto lo rintraccerei nella menzogna...non nell'aver scoperto parti tanto essenziali e profonde e fondamentali. 

Ovvio che rimarrei di stucco...ovvio che soffrirei...ovvio che sarei terrorizzata...

Ma mi sembrerebbe una di quelle situazioni in cui fare davvero fronte comune nei confronti di un mondo che anzichè assumere il dolore e rispettarlo lo usa per costruire impalcature morali del cazzo...atte semplicemente a mantenere intatta la facciata e a non considerare che le persone sono persone. 

E hanno una dignità che prescinde dalle regole benpensanti.


----------



## ipazia (12 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Stai parlando dell' 80%.


Ma c'è il restante 20% (secondo me meno, ma ho la mia visione cupa dell'umanità quindi assumo una stima alta)

E' davvero così fondamentale appartenere ad una maggioranza che rappresenta se stessa di facciata e neanche autenticamente???
Che poi, dentro nella maggioranza, ci si arrabatta per tenere tutto insieme nascondendo, mentendo, inventando teatri...e il mercato degli psicofarmaci guadagna intanto :unhappy:

Per me no. Io preferisco pochi, intorno a me, ma veri. E sono quelli che fanno la differenza quando arrivano i carichi da mille nei denti. 
O sola anche. Ma vera. 

Poi comprendo che siano valutazioni individuali. 
E ognuno fa della sua vita quel che riesce e può.

Ogni scelta in una vita, ha comunque il suo prezzo...pensare di uscirne gratis a fine vita...ecco, questa mi sembra la più grande delle illusioni.


----------



## twinpeaks (12 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La risposta deve essere coerente  rispetto a ciò che è stato loro trasmesso.
> E potrebbe sconvolgere anche scoprire che il genitore rigoroso è in realtà il ragioniere della mafia, ma intaccherebbe meno l'identità.
> *È questo?*


La scoperta che il padre è un criminale, e in generale la scoperta di una ipocrisia sistematica dei genitori (scoprire che non sono classe media USA ma spie sovietiche, come nella bella serie tv T_he Americans)_, è certo sconvolgente per i figli e può avere gravi conseguenze, ma non è, di per sè, "destrutturante", cioè capace di introdurre nel profondo della psiche una "antilogica" che nei casi più gravi può condurre alla psicosi (il capolinea della destrutturazione è la psicosi, anche se ci sono molte fermate lungo la linea). 

L'identità sessuale è più profonda dell'identità sociale, perchè ogni essere umano nasce sessuato: il suo orientamento erotico può variare e anche contraddire la sua sessualità, ma la dimensione più importante e profonda della domanda
"Chi sono?" che si pongono i figli (cioè tutti gli esseri umani) riguarda ciò che siamo, non ciò che desideriamo o ciò che presentiamo al mondo e alla società (cose tutte importanti ma non primarie). 

In particolare per un figlio maschio, la scoperta dell'omosessualità del padre può essere destrutturante perchè mette in questione la sua identità sessuale ("Sono come chi mi ha generato"). Per una figlia femmina, invece, la scoperta dell'omosessualità del padre può NON essere destrutturante perchè non tocca ciò che la figlia è, ma ciò che la figlia desidera (gli uomini attraverso il padre).


----------



## ipazia (12 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> La scoperta che il padre è un criminale, e in generale la scoperta di una ipocrisia sistematica dei genitori (scoprire che non sono classe media USA ma spie sovietiche, come nella bella serie tv T_he Americans)_, è certo sconvolgente per i figli e può avere gravi conseguenze, ma non è, di per sè, "destrutturante", cioè capace di introdurre nel profondo della psiche una "antilogica" che nei casi più gravi può condurre alla psicosi (il capolinea della destrutturazione è la psicosi, anche se ci sono molte fermate lungo la linea).
> 
> L'identità sessuale è più profonda dell'identità sociale, perchè ogni essere umano nasce sessuato: il suo orientamento erotico può variare e anche contraddire la sua sessualità, ma la dimensione più importante e profonda della domanda
> "Chi sono?" che si pongono i figli (cioè tutti gli esseri umani) riguarda ciò che siamo, non ciò che desideriamo o ciò che presentiamo al mondo e alla società (cose tutte importanti ma non primarie).
> ...


Facendo una ipotesi, campata per aria lo so, l'unità della coppia nel accompagnare i figli a rispondere a quella domanda che, concordo con te, è fondamentale (chi sono) quanto influisce?

Mi riferisco alla capacità degli adulti di affrontare la paura del giudizio e i propri pregiudizi e anche accettare il dolore che certi svelamenti portano con sè (la moglie/il marito che scopre l'omosessualità, la bisessualità, piuttosto che modi della sessualità che si rivelano stupefacenti e anche orrifici per certi versi)


----------



## twinpeaks (12 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non l'avete mai visto?
> [video]http://video.sky.it/skyatlantic/le-serie-tv/transparent_in_prima_tv_su_sky_atlantic/v244573.vid[/video]
> 
> https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transparent



No. Se risolve la situazione in commedia, tipo "E' un problema ma volendoci tutti bene e dicendoci la verità tutto finisce bene" è totalmente falsa.


----------



## twinpeaks (12 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Facendo una ipotesi, campata per aria lo so, l'unità della coppia nel accompagnare i figli a rispondere a quella domanda che, concordo con te, è fondamentale (chi sono) quanto influisce?
> 
> Mi riferisco alla capacità degli adulti di superare la paura del giudizio e i propri pregiudizi e anche accettare il dolore che certi svelamenti portano con sè (la moglie/il marito che scopre l'omosessualità, la bisessualità, piuttosto che modi della sessualità che si rivelano stupefacenti e anche orrifici per certi versi)



Non ho statistiche perchè non ce ne sono ma "l'unità della coppia" in questi casi (scoperta che uno dei due, soprattutto il padre, è omosessuale) non esiste. Esiste quando la coppia, dopo la scoperta, si accorda, di solito tacitamente, per nascondere la realtà delle cose. Il problema trapela e si comunica sotto il livello della coscienza, ma diciamo che se il tacito accordo funziona la situazione si stabilizza, come si dice di un malato che "è stabile".
Se la cosa viene rivelata alla famiglia intera, l'unità della coppia genitoriale ha immediatamente termine, agli occhi dei genitori e agli occhi dei figli. 
Se poi i due genitori sono persone di grande coraggio, legate da un profondo affetto reciproco, capace di superare l'agnizione sconvolgente, naturalmente la presenza di questo durevole legame tra persone, ripeto tra persone che sono anche genitori, è molto benefica per tutti, perchè l'unica strada da percorrere, a quel punto, è quella di dirsi sempre la verità. Gli esseri umani sopportano dosi variabili di verità, difficilmente la sopportano tutta intera e in una singola overdose, specie se sono in un periodo di trasformazione importante della loro vita.
Sono sciocchezze ideologiche le tesi in conformità alle quali l'omosessualità sarebbe "normale", nel senso forte di "normativa",  e l'unico problema riguarderebbe la sua valutazione sociale. Nella realtà psichica le cose non funzionano così, per quanto ci si sforzi di crederlo e farlo credere.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Perchè ti farebbe sentire estremamente in colpa?
> 
> Sai che non lo capisco??
> 
> ...


Certo che proteggere i miei figli con tutta me stessa e li aiuterei ad affrontare questa cosa sempre che me ne siano rimaste le forze perché la botta sarebbe terrificante anche per me .
Perché mi sentirei in colpa? Per non aver capito, per aver scelto di concepire i miei figli con un uomo che se avessi capito non sarebbe stato il loro padre
Parte della colpa della loro sofferenza sarebbe mia.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> No. Se risolve la situazione in commedia, tipo "E' un problema ma volendoci tutti bene e dicendoci la verità tutto finisce bene" è totalmente falsa.


È molto bello.
Spiazzante in ogni episodio. E sì i figli si pongono domande su cosa sono.


----------



## ipazia (12 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Non ho statistiche perchè non ce ne sono ma "l'unità della coppia" in questi casi (scoperta che uno dei due, soprattutto il padre, è omosessuale) non esiste. Esiste quando la coppia, dopo la scoperta, si accorda, di solito tacitamente, per nascondere la realtà delle cose. Il problema trapela e si comunica sotto il livello della coscienza, ma diciamo che se il tacito accordo funziona la situazione si stabilizza, come si dice di un malato che "è stabile".
> Se la cosa viene rivelata alla famiglia intera, l'unità della coppia genitoriale ha immediatamente termine, agli occhi dei genitori e agli occhi dei figli.
> *Se poi i due genitori sono persone di grande coraggio, legate da un profondo affetto reciproco, capace di superare l'agnizione sconvolgente, naturalmente la presenza di questo durevole legame tra persone, ripeto tra persone che sono anche genitori, è molto benefica per tutti, perchè l'unica strada da percorrere, a quel punto, è quella di dirsi sempre la verità.* Gli esseri umani sopportano dosi variabili di verità, difficilmente la sopportano tutta intera e in una singola overdose, specie se sono in un periodo di trasformazione importante della loro vita.
> Sono sciocchezze ideologiche le tesi in conformità alle quali l'omosessualità sarebbe "normale", nel senso forte di "normativa",  e l'unico problema riguarderebbe la sua valutazione sociale. Nella realtà psichica le cose non funzionano così, per quanto ci si sforzi di crederlo e farlo credere.


Mi riferivo esattamente al grassetto. 

E al profondo affetto reciproco....che lo so, è cosa davvero rarissima. 

E che esula la coppia genitoriale, ma va oltre. 
Mi riferisco a individui in rapporto fra di loro, rapporto profondo a prescindere dal contratto. 

Quanto al sottolineato...io credo che la psiche che si trova davanti ad una immensità in botta, raramente regge la botta. In un modo o nell'altro si rifugia da qualche parte per trovar conforto. Poi serve vedere che combina per venir fuori dall'angolo. 

L'omosessualità, come la bisessualità, sono percorsi, per come la vedo io

Purtroppo, mi tocca ammettere che nel senso di "normativo" no, non è lineare la faccenda. 
E il percorso è ben complesso. Se si parla di omosessualità o bisessualità. 

Altro discorso secondo me sono le pratiche che comprendono rimandi ad entrambi i percorsi, ma restano pratiche. Come dicevi in altro post "teatralizzazioni". Quale poi sia la loro funzione, non la so. 

A me sembra un po' una cosa tipo "certe fantasie è bene restino solo fantasie perchè il trasformarle in realtà non è semplicemente reversibile" e allora certe pratiche sono fantasie che agevolano il rimanere in equilibrio. Mediazioni. 
E penso funzionino quando l'orientamento trova una sua posizione, magari non chiara e definita ma che comunque non mette in discussione l'identità. 

Mi colpisce comunque sempre, e mi intristisce, come il giudizio sia usato per evitare i percorsi. Come un modo per ancorarsi a ciò che si conosce e rassicura. 
Spostando il "nemico" da dentro a fuori. Non so se riesco a spiegarmi.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi riferivo esattamente al grassetto.
> 
> E al profondo affetto reciproco....che lo so, è cosa davvero rarissima.
> 
> ...


Ma il giudizio verso chi?
Non ti capisco


----------



## Dina74 (12 Luglio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Quoterei ....


Quoto

Inviato dal mio SM-G900F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (12 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo che proteggere i miei figli con tutta me stessa e li aiuterei ad affrontare questa cosa sempre che me ne siano rimaste le forze perché la botta sarebbe terrificante anche per me .
> Perché mi sentirei in colpa? Per non aver capito, per aver scelto di concepire i miei figli con un uomo che se avessi capito non sarebbe stato il loro padre
> Parte della colpa della loro sofferenza sarebbe mia.


Ma se non sapeva nemmeno lui, come potevi sapere tu???

Se io penso a G. che scopre cose così potenti su se stesso...boh...mi farebbe molta paura ma anche molta tenerezza...immaginerei il suo stupore, la sua confusione, la sua paura, il suo disorientamento...insomma...boh...

non lo so...è come l'esplosione di una stella, una roba del genere...

Ed in ogni caso, il suo orientamento non toccherebbe la stima che sento per lui. 
Sarebbero altre le cose che intaccherebbero la stima. Non la sua sessualità. (salvo scoprissi che è uno stupratore o un pedofilo o roba di questo genere che contempla l'abuso)

Ma riguardo alla sessualità mi rendo conto che il mio percorso è un po' particolare e non fa testo di riferimento.


----------



## ipazia (12 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma il giudizio verso chi?
> Non ti capisco


Il giudizio verso se stessi...

Di giusti o sbagliati, anche passando per le norme sociali per rinforzare il proprio tribunale


----------



## Nocciola (12 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma se non sapeva nemmeno lui, come potevi sapere tu???
> 
> Se io penso a G. che scopre cose così potenti su se stesso...boh...mi farebbe molta paura ma anche molta tenerezza...immaginerei il suo stupore, la sua confusione, la sua paura, il suo disorientamento...insomma...boh...
> 
> ...


La stima la toccherebbe nel momento in cui lo scopro e non me ne ha parlato 
E in quel momento dovrei pensare ai miei figli e a restare in piedi io per provare tenerezza per lui 
Sul non saperlo è probabile ma non avendo la certezza il dubbio che sapesse mi perseguiterebbe


----------



## Brunetta (12 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il giudizio verso se stessi...
> 
> Di giusti o sbagliati, anche passando per le norme sociali per rinforzare il proprio tribunale


Il giudizio su se stessi quando si hanno figli è costante perché è responsabilità.
Almeno sarebbe opportuno che ci fosse


----------



## ipazia (12 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il giudizio su se stessi quando si hanno figli è costante perché è responsabilità.
> Almeno sarebbe opportuno che ci fosse


Un discorso è valutare se stessi. Alla luce delle proprie azioni assumendosi chi si è. Conseguenze incluse. 

Altro discorso è finire giorno sì e giorno sì di fronte al proprio tribunale interiore e a quello fuori. 
Che tradotto e finire a fare quel che non si vorrebbe per rispondere ad aspettative che si pensa diano il riconoscimento che serve per sentirsi giusti (anche se si è degli stronzi)...per poi spesso e volentieri finire a cercar compromessi per rispondere anche e comunque alle aspettative su se stessi. 

Io le vedo come due cose differenti. 

Fra l'altro penso che essere schiavi del giudizio di valore, a questo mi riferisco, porti a non assumersi le responsabilità ma a trovare il modo di mostrare di assumersele cercando di tenere insieme capra e cavoli. 

Non so se mi spiego.


----------



## ipazia (12 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> La stima la toccherebbe nel momento in cui lo scopro e non me ne ha parlato
> E in quel momento dovrei pensare ai miei figli e a restare in piedi io per provare tenerezza per lui
> Sul non saperlo è probabile ma non avendo la certezza il dubbio che sapesse mi perseguiterebbe


Di fronte al silenzio per una cosa di questa portata, io valuterei la menzogna invece. 

E valuterei come si muove una volta svelato l'arcano. 

Altro discorso la menzogna in situazione "tipica"...lì avrebbe un peso diverso. 

In questo tenterei di inserire la variabile del disorientamento verso se stesso, della vergogna, del non riconoscimento di sè...

Il dubbio credo lo scioglierei valutando il processo di svelamento a sè e a me...

Ovviamente parlo per ipotesi. 

Magari poi di fronte alla concretezza tu ti schieri e tiri fuori unghie e denti e io mollo tutto e vaffanculo


----------



## Brunetta (12 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Un discorso è valutare se stessi. Alla luce delle proprie azioni assumendosi chi si è.
> 
> Altro discorso è finire giorno sì e giorno sì di fronte al proprio tribunale interiore e a quello fuori.
> Che tradotto e finire a fare quel che non si vorrebbe per rispondere ad aspettative che si pensa diano il riconoscimento che serve per sentirsi giusti (anche se si è degli stronzi)...per poi spesso e volentieri finire a cercar compromessi per rispondere anche e comunque alle aspettative su se stessi.
> ...


Non credo che perseguire la realizzazione del proprio (io? Sé? Non mi ricordo) modo di essere sia un valore assoluto, e certamente non lo è quando ci si è assunta la responsabilità di altre vite.

La vita è una e in questa vita si scelgono tra le tante possibili i vari passi da percorrere è da quello che si è scelto non si torna indietro. Mi piacerebbe tanto, ma non si può.


----------



## twinpeaks (12 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi riferivo esattamente al grassetto.
> 
> E al profondo affetto reciproco....che lo so, è cosa davvero rarissima.
> 
> ...


Cerco di essere chiaro. I modi in cui si esprime l'orientamento erotico sono veramente tanti, e alcuni lasciano stupefatti e/o orripilati. Oggi la promiscuità sessuale è la regola statistica, le perversioni anche importanti vengono considerate come scelte individuali che finchè non violano il codice penale va bene così. Questo manifesta una situazione psicologica generale non ottimale delle nostre società, e provoca effetti importanti sulle singole psiche (la diffusione enorme della pornografia anche tra i preadolescenti, per esempio, ha effetti enormi e avrà conseguenze ancor più grandi quando praticamente tutti i padri e le madri saranno cresciuti così).  
La sessualità e l'erotismo sono forze immani, credere di controllarle come si controlla l'acqua corrente aprendo e chiudendo il rubinetto di casa è radicalmente sbagliato. 
Sul piano dell'identità profonda, che è sempre sessuata, la domanda che l'omosessualità di un genitore propone ai figli è di difficilissima soluzione e potenzialmente destrutturante, specie nel caso del padre omosessuale per il figlio maschio, per i motivi che ho esposto brevemente. 
L'erotismo perverso o promiscuo di uno o entrambi i genitori ha invece effetti molto importanti sullo sviluppo della personalità dei figli, sostanzialmente perchè convalida ai loro occhi la promiscuità e la perversione. Tranne che nei casi di perversione davvero grave, quale la pedofilia, il sadismo, etc., questo non introduce nella psiche dei figli l'antilogica destrutturante. Può destrutturare la società, questo sì, perchè dissolve i legami principali. Nella civiltà romana imperiale e post imperiale, la consuetudine con gli schiavi, che venivano sempre usati come oggetto erotico, e la promiscuità diffusissima, hanno provocato importanti effetti sociali, e certo contribuito alla dissoluzione sia dei legami tradizionali, sia dell'integrità psicologica delle persone (le due cose sono legate, non si può essere psicologicamente integri senza legami profondi con la propria tradizione). 
Ma non erano destrutturanti per la psiche: si contagiavano, tutto lì (che non è poco).


----------



## ipazia (12 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non credo che perseguire la realizzazione del proprio (io? Sé? Non mi ricordo) modo di essere sia un valore assoluto, e certamente non lo è quando ci si è assunta la responsabilità di altre vite.
> 
> *La vita è una e in questa vita si scelgono tra le tante possibili i vari passi da percorrere è da quello che si è scelto non si torna indietro. Mi piacerebbe tanto, ma non si può.*


Io penso che sarebbe bene quantomeno sapere chi si è, prima di assumersi la responsabilità di altre vite. 

Ma so che è utopico. 

Credo che però il requisito fondamentale sia essere fedeli a chi si è deciso di essere. 
E penso che sia una responsabilità pure questa. 

E essere fedeli a chi si, è secondo me significa anche assumersi la responsabilità degli eventuali cambiamenti che possono rotolare addosso, a volte anche per "distrazione" e non sfuggirgli tentando di tenere il piede in due, tre, quattro o quel che sono scarpe. 

E questa è una responsabilità anche nei confronti dei figli. Per come la vedo io.Che significa insegnargli ad affrontare la Vita. E quel che porta con sè. 

Detto questo sono pienamente d'accordo sul grassetto. Serve prendere posizione. Rispetto a se stessi e rispetto al mondo. (i figli)
Certe scelte, implicano la rinuncia di altre scelte.  

E no. Non si torna indietro.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io penso che sarebbe bene quantomeno sapere chi si è, prima di assumersi la responsabilità di altre vite.
> 
> Ma so che è utopico.
> 
> ...


Ormai i figli si fanno sul filo di lana e qualcuno pure dopo, ci si augura che dopo i trent'anni una persona abbia capito chi è.
Intendevo che seguire l'impulso "mollo tutto e vado in India..." tipo Beatles (non tipo chi cerca di salvarsi la vita) è un patetico tentativo di fingere di essere giovani, quando si hanno figli, e se ci sono impulsi di cambiamento vanno smazzati da adulti e sì  io credo che vadano anche repressi. Perché il tempo delle sperimentazioni è finito.


----------



## ipazia (12 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Cerco di essere chiaro. I modi in cui si esprime l'orientamento erotico sono veramente tanti, e alcuni lasciano stupefatti e/o orripilati. Oggi l*a promiscuità sessuale è la regola statistica, le perversioni anche importanti vengono considerate come scelte individuali che finchè non violano il codice penale va bene così. Questo manifesta una situazione psicologica generale non ottimale delle nostre società, e provoca effetti importanti sulle singole psiche* (la diffusione enorme della pornografia anche tra i preadolescenti, per esempio, ha effetti enormi e avrà conseguenze ancor più grandi quando praticamente tutti i padri e le madri saranno cresciuti così).
> *La sessualità e l'erotismo sono forze immani, credere di controllarle come si controlla l'acqua corrente aprendo e chiudendo il rubinetto di casa è radicalmente sbagliato. *
> Sul piano dell'identità profonda, che è sempre sessuata, la domanda che l'omosessualità di un genitore propone ai figli è di difficilissima soluzione e potenzialmente destrutturante, specie nel caso del padre omosessuale per il figlio maschio, per i motivi che ho esposto brevemente.
> L'erotismo perverso o promiscuo di uno o entrambi i genitori ha invece effetti molto importanti sullo sviluppo della personalità dei figli, sostanzialmente perchè convalida ai loro occhi la promiscuità e la perversione. Tranne che nei casi di perversione davvero grave, quale la pedofilia, il sadismo, etc., questo non introduce nella psiche dei figli l'antilogica destrutturante. Può destrutturare la società, questo sì, perchè dissolve i legami principali. Nella civiltà romana imperiale e post imperiale, la consuetudine con gli schiavi, che venivano sempre usati come oggetto erotico, e la promiscuità diffusissima, hanno provocato importanti effetti sociali, e certo contribuito alla dissoluzione sia dei legami tradizionali, sia dell'integrità psicologica delle persone (le due cose sono legate, non si può essere psicologicamente integri senza legami profondi con la propria tradizione).
> Ma non erano destrutturanti per la psiche: si contagiavano, tutto lì (che non è poco).


Primo grassetto: sono d'accordo. In particolare se la promiscuità non è assunta come tale, ma come "così fan tutti". Quindi, secondo me, senza essere veramente assunta per quella che è. Promiscuità. Che significa nei fatti "assenza di legami". Anche quando il legame è formalmente presente. 

Quanto alle perversioni io penso siano scelte individuali, ma penso anche che pensare che una scelta individuale non abbia riverberi su chi sta intorno non sia realistico. 
Decidere di assumersi perversioni, significa assumersi anche cosa porta con sè. E prendere anche posizioni di conseguenza. Penso alla questione dei figli, per esempio. O al coinvolgimento casuale di persone. 

Paradossalmente, ma forse non tanto paradossalmente, a me sembra che l'assunzione autentica di una perversione porti con sè una minore promiscuità. E un restringimento anche delle opzioni di socialità, se è per questo. 


Il secondo grassetto pienamente d'accordo. Sono forze che sanno fare male. E fanno perdere la bussola in tutti i piani del vivere, se le si prende..come dire...alla pari. 
Un po' come quando si va in montagna convinti che la montagna è amica. E invece la montagna non è amica nè nemica. E' la montagna. E non perdona. Non so se mi spiego. 

Quanto al resto...io penso e continuo a pensare che appunto dopo la storia che ci anticipa, che non si sia ancora iniziato a pensare a davvero considerare l'identità sessuale come parte fondante dell'identità tutta è veramente miope. 

Non penso sia casuale che le forze della sessualità le si sia messe costantemente in "tentativo" di controllo...ma questo ha portato e porta a prendere cose profonde e pesanti come cose superficiali e leggere. 

E per mancanza di conoscenza. 

Mi lascia veramente basita come il sesso sia considerato un qualcosa di legato ai buoni sentimenti e non invece, come secondo me è, un mezzo di espressione di pulsioni e bisogni profondi...capisco anche la funzione del mulino bianco a riguardo. Ma non funziona. 

Mi sa.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Cerco di essere chiaro. I modi in cui si esprime l'orientamento erotico sono veramente tanti, e alcuni lasciano stupefatti e/o orripilati. Oggi la promiscuità sessuale è la regola statistica, le perversioni anche importanti vengono considerate come scelte individuali che finchè non violano il codice penale va bene così. Questo manifesta una situazione psicologica generale non ottimale delle nostre società, e provoca effetti importanti sulle singole psiche (la diffusione enorme della pornografia anche tra i preadolescenti, per esempio, ha effetti enormi e avrà conseguenze ancor più grandi quando praticamente tutti i padri e le madri saranno cresciuti così).
> La sessualità e l'erotismo sono forze immani, credere di controllarle come si controlla l'acqua corrente aprendo e chiudendo il rubinetto di casa è radicalmente sbagliato.
> Sul piano dell'identità profonda, che è sempre sessuata, la domanda che l'omosessualità di un genitore propone ai figli è di difficilissima soluzione e potenzialmente destrutturante, specie nel caso del padre omosessuale per il figlio maschio, per i motivi che ho esposto brevemente.
> L'erotismo perverso o promiscuo di uno o entrambi i genitori ha invece effetti molto importanti sullo sviluppo della personalità dei figli, sostanzialmente perchè convalida ai loro occhi la promiscuità e la perversione. Tranne che nei casi di perversione davvero grave, quale la pedofilia, il sadismo, etc., questo non introduce nella psiche dei figli l'antilogica destrutturante. Può destrutturare la società, questo sì, perchè dissolve i legami principali. Nella civiltà romana imperiale e post imperiale, la consuetudine con gli schiavi, che venivano sempre usati come oggetto erotico, e la promiscuità diffusissima, hanno provocato importanti effetti sociali, e certo contribuito alla dissoluzione sia dei legami tradizionali, sia dell'integrità psicologica delle persone (le due cose sono legate, non si può essere psicologicamente integri senza legami profondi con la propria tradizione).
> Ma non erano destrutturanti per la psiche: si contagiavano, tutto lì (che non è poco).


Credo che la cultura diffusa che vede con leggerezza la sessualità sia una cultura consumista devastante.


----------



## ipazia (12 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ormai i figli si fanno sul filo di lana e qualcuno pure dopo, ci si augura che dopo i trent'anni una persona abbia capito chi è.
> Intendevo che seguire l'impulso "mollo tutto e vado in India..." tipo Beatles (non tipo chi cerca di salvarsi la vita) è un patetico tentativo di fingere di essere giovani, quando si hanno figli, e se ci sono impulsi di cambiamento vanno smazzati da adulti e sì  io credo che vadano anche repressi. Perché il tempo delle sperimentazioni è finito.


Dubito che certi impulsi possano essere repressi come rinunciare al "mollo tutto e vado in India..." sinceramente. 

O meglio, si può...ma le conseguenze sono raramente piacevoli. 

Poi di mio, credo che a 30 anni più che sapere chi si è, io credo si possa sapere che strada si è deciso di seguire a riguardo. 

E da quella decisione secondo me discende anche il fare o non fare figli. 

C'è comunque che fa figli senza neanche sapere che caspita sta facendo. (non mi riferisco a nessuno in particolare, sia chiaro). Senza più che altro rendersi conto che fare figli è comunque rinunciare a opzioni. Di vario tipo e genere. 

E fa figli perchè è convinto/a che così debba essere. 

Non so...buh...io ho sempre avuto chiaro, anche a 20 anni che di figli non ne volevo. Non sapevo il perchè. Ora lo so molto meglio. E sono contenta di non averne fatti semplicemente seguendo l'impulso del momento e dell'ammore. 

Intorno a me vedo invece gente che li ha fatti esattamente così...e poi si scazza che ci sono e vuole fare tutto. 

Ma tutto non si può fare. 

Credo che la questione sia molto complessa...che anche l'impulso a fare figli, a volte sarebbe un impulso da non seguire essendo appunto un impulso a "mollo tutto e vado in India...".


----------



## ipazia (12 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che la cultura diffusa che vede con leggerezza la sessualità sia una cultura consumista devastante.


Io penso che invece il consumismo sia un prodotto e non una causa

E che la perdita di spiritualità (non mi riferisco ad un dio particolare, ma proprio alla spiritualità come tensione all'infinito sconosciuto) porti a sminuire tutto a portata umana in una visione antropocentrica che dimentica che l'uomo non è un creatore ma un creato.  

Come se il fulcro dell'universo fosse l'uomo. 

Ma l'uomo non è un fulcro.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (12 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> La sessualità e l'erotismo sono forze immani, credere di controllarle come si controlla l'acqua corrente aprendo e chiudendo il rubinetto di casa è radicalmente sbagliato.
> ......
> Può destrutturare la società, questo sì, perchè dissolve i legami principali.


Quoto... mi fa piacere che nella psicoterapia ci sia consapevolezza della distruttivitá della "liberazione" sessuale...


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma se non sapeva nemmeno lui, come potevi sapere tu???
> 
> Se io penso a G. che scopre cose così potenti su se stesso...boh...mi farebbe molta paura ma anche molta tenerezza...immaginerei il suo stupore, la sua confusione, la sua paura, il suo disorientamento...insomma...boh...
> 
> ...


Di sicuro sei unica, posso dire che il tuo progetto è alquanto egoistico. Tu e Guglielmo da soli alla ricerca di? 
Mio nonno diceva: "morto io venitemi appresso". Della serie dopo di me la fine del mondo. Vedo che anche tu con il tuo progetto segui, alla fine, il nonno. 

Un'ultima cosa ma sei sicura di non aver sotto schiaffo Guglielmo?


----------



## ipazia (12 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Di sicuro sei unica, posso dire che il tuo progetto è alquanto egoistico. Tu e Guglielmo da soli alla ricerca di?
> Mio nonno diceva: "morto io venitemi appresso". Della serie dopo di me la fine del mondo. Vedo che anche tu con il tuo progetto segui, alla fine, il nonno.
> 
> Un'ultima cosa ma sei sicura di non aver sotto schiaffo Guglielmo?


Sì, penso anche io che sia egoistico. 

Di sicuro non desidero coinvolgere nessuno che non sia in grado di decidere autonomamente di coinvolgersi. 

Ricerca di Conoscenza, semplicemente...vedersi il più possibile vicini a come si è. 

Quanto al mondo...mah...io non so cosa sarà il mondo dopo di me. Non so neanche bene come sia con la mia presenza. 
Quel che mi interessa è che la mia presenza nel mondo sia il più possibile autentica. 

Cosa vuol dire avere sotto schiaffo??


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, penso anche io che sia egoistico.
> 
> Di sicuro non desidero coinvolgere nessuno che non sia in grado di decidere autonomamente di coinvolgersi.
> 
> ...


Con un caratterino come il tuo un altro caratterino uguale sai che scintille?


----------



## ipazia (12 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Con un caratterino come il tuo un altro caratterino uguale sai che scintille?


Credo che ci incastriamo, pare almeno 

ma non ho ancora capito cosa significa aver sotto schiaffo...se devo essere sincera 

EDIT: tagliala grossa blaise, non mi sconvolgo e magari capisco


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Credo che ci incastriamo, pare almeno
> 
> ma non ho ancora capito cosa significa aver sotto schiaffo...se devo essere sincera


Che comandi tu la baracca


----------



## ipazia (12 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Che comandi tu la baracca


Sicura è una parola che mi mette sempre un po' a disagio, in particolare quando non coinvolge solo me stessa e spesso anche quando coinvolge solo me stessa...

Detto questo io sono sicura di non voler comandare. 

Fra l'altro...il comando è molto effimero...funziona solo fin tanto quanto l'altro lo concede. 

Senza l'altro, il comando non esiste. 

L'idea è governare insieme. 
Poi vedremo cosa succederà...

Come mai mi hai chiesto se sono sicura di non comandare io la baracca?


----------



## Skorpio (12 Luglio 2017)

*...*



ipazia ha detto:


> Ma guarda che no.
> 
> Io non escludo una convivenza...e nemmeno la familiarità.
> E nemmeno G.
> ...


Ringrazio io te x le precisazioni 

Quanto al resto.. non ho che da ripetermi con quanto a più riprese scritto.

Io l'ansia di Roby la comprendo.

E non c'entra il tradimento ne l'omofobia ne il sesso, x quanto mi riguarderebbe al posto suo.

Quanto il gettare una donna con la quale volente o nolente ho una storia progettuale, famiglia, figli, nella disperazione più totale.

E ripeto, non c'entrerebbe il sesso, i momenti consumati, l'omofobia, i pregiudizi, ne altro


----------



## stany (12 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ma tu mi fai esempi non attinenti...
> Lui non è scappato con un uomo.
> I figli non sanno nulla,difatti.ha deciso di piantarla prima di creare problemi.
> Io non vivo nel mondo dei sogni,non sono io che inneggio al libero tradimento.
> ...


È preoccupato per l'eventuale reazione di lui; ha detto però che essendo innamorato "non dovrebbe" fargli casini.


----------



## danny (13 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Cerco di essere chiaro. I modi in cui si esprime l'orientamento erotico sono veramente tanti, e alcuni lasciano stupefatti e/o orripilati. Oggi la promiscuità sessuale è la regola statistica, le perversioni anche importanti vengono considerate come scelte individuali che finchè non violano il codice penale va bene così. Questo manifesta una situazione psicologica generale non ottimale delle nostre società, e provoca effetti importanti sulle singole psiche (la diffusione enorme della pornografia anche tra i preadolescenti, per esempio, ha effetti enormi e avrà conseguenze ancor più grandi quando praticamente tutti i padri e le madri saranno cresciuti così).
> La sessualità e l'erotismo sono forze immani, credere di controllarle come si controlla l'acqua corrente aprendo e chiudendo il rubinetto di casa è radicalmente sbagliato.
> Sul piano dell'identità profonda, che è sempre sessuata, la domanda che l'omosessualità di un genitore propone ai figli è di difficilissima soluzione e potenzialmente destrutturante, specie nel caso del padre omosessuale per il figlio maschio, per i motivi che ho esposto brevemente.
> L'erotismo perverso o promiscuo di uno o entrambi i genitori ha invece effetti molto importanti sullo sviluppo della personalità dei figli, sostanzialmente perchè convalida ai loro occhi la promiscuità e la perversione. Tranne che nei casi di perversione davvero grave, quale la pedofilia, il sadismo, etc., questo non introduce nella psiche dei figli l'antilogica destrutturante. Può destrutturare la società, questo sì, perchè dissolve i legami principali. Nella civiltà romana imperiale e post imperiale, la consuetudine con gli schiavi, che venivano sempre usati come oggetto erotico, e la promiscuità diffusissima, hanno provocato importanti effetti sociali, e certo contribuito alla dissoluzione sia dei legami tradizionali, sia dell'integrità psicologica delle persone (le due cose sono legate, non si può essere psicologicamente integri senza legami profondi con la propria tradizione).
> Ma non erano destrutturanti per la psiche: si contagiavano, tutto lì (che non è poco).


Stai dicendo cose molto interessanti.


----------



## stany (13 Luglio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Del razzista non so, del coglione e dell'ignorante sicuramente si.


Pugliese?
Suvvia, è una cosa risaputa.La portavo come esempio per dire che in certi contesti il fenomeno è tutt'altro che desueto.Mi dirai che non produco dati statistici per sostenere tale affermazione. (Vendola ?!)


----------



## twinpeaks (13 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Primo grassetto: sono d'accordo. In particolare se la promiscuità non è assunta come tale, ma come "così fan tutti". Quindi, secondo me, senza essere veramente assunta per quella che è. Promiscuità. Che significa nei fatti "assenza di legami". Anche quando il legame è formalmente presente.
> 
> *Quanto alle perversioni io penso siano scelte individuali*, ma penso anche che pensare che una scelta individuale non abbia riverberi su chi sta intorno non sia realistico.
> Decidere di assumersi perversioni, significa assumersi anche cosa porta con sè. E prendere anche posizioni di conseguenza. Penso alla questione dei figli, per esempio. O al coinvolgimento casuale di persone.
> ...


L'erotismo e la sessualità sono campi nei quali il margine di libertà, e quindi di scelta, è minimo; a volte, specie nel caso delle perversioni gravi, nullo; perchè si possono certo scegliere come al supermarket, "per provare" pratiche sessuali perverse, ma di solito, guarda caso, non si riesce a smettere più, e anzi si entra nella dinamica tipica del tossicodipendente: dosi crescenti, soddisfazione decrescente. Terra terra: mettersi "a provare" lo scambismo, il sadomaso e via dicendo, per restare nei limiti del non gravissimo, è come mettersi "a provare" la cocaina o l'eroina. La diffusione enorme, legale e gratuita della pornografia risulta nella validazione sociale delle perversioni, e naturalmente, come avviene con la legalizzazione delle droghe, ne aumenta l'uso perchè lo rende più facile.

C'è qualcuno - molto pochi - capace di farsi una dose ogni tanto, per distrarsi un po'; ma tutti gli altri ci restano agganciati. Se poi la perversione non viene praticata "per provare", ma è l'unico modo in cui la persona riesce a provare piacere, la libertà e la scelta a disposizione del soggetto sono = 0.

La "libertà di scelta" dell'ideologia dominante presuppone un soggetto fittizio, l'individuo dotato di volontà perfettamente libera e sovrana: un essere che non è mai esistito nella realtà, perchè la formazione della personalità è un processo difficile, complesso, spesso fallimentare, e che assolutamente nessuno conosce dalla a alla zeta. 

La piena libertà interiore, cioè a dire la perfetta integrazione delle varie dimensioni della personalità, consapevoli e no, è un'idea regolativa o un modello elevatissimo a cui aspirare mediante l'impegno di tutta una vita, e che solo in casi rarissimi viene davvero approssimato o raggiunto da persone che chiamiamo "santi", o "maestri di vita", o "sapienti". Il resto di noi sta ad alcune migliaia di anni luce da questo modello.


----------



## twinpeaks (13 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Quoto... mi fa piacere che nella psicoterapia ci sia consapevolezza della distruttivitá della "liberazione" sessuale...


Be', grazie, ma dal mio punto di osservazione ne vedo da vicino i risultati.


----------



## twinpeaks (13 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che la cultura diffusa che vede con leggerezza la sessualità sia una cultura consumista devastante.


E' dissolvente. Il fatto è che la dissoluzione non è soltanto "disgregare qualcosa". Disgregando qualcosa, per esempio i legami familiari, affettivi, etici, nella personalità si apre un vuoto, e questo vuoto viene riempito da qualcos'altro che proviene da regioni inferiori.


----------



## danny (13 Luglio 2017)

[MENTION=7008]twinpeaks[/MENTION], molto interessante l'accenno alle conseguenze sociali in relazione alla diffusione della pornografia.


----------



## twinpeaks (13 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> @_twinpeaks_, molto interessante l'accenno alle conseguenze sociali in relazione alla diffusione della pornografia.


Grazie. La pornografia fa pubblicità alla perversione. Il fatto che questa pubblicità sia legale e gratuita, a disposizione di tutti compresi i minori, risulta in una convalida sociale della perversione. La differenza tra prima e dopo sta tutta qui, ma è enorme, perchè il giudizio della società e il conformismo sociale hanno un grande peso nella psiche, specie nella psiche dei preadolescenti, che anzitutto desiderano conformarsi. Sul piano psichico, la diffusione attuale della pornografia equivale all'irrorazione delle nostre città e campagne con il gas nervino.


----------



## trilobita (13 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Be', grazie, ma dal mio punto di osservazione ne vedo da vicino i risultati.


Potresti essere esemplificativo?
Naturalmente senza aggiungere i dati anagrafici delle persone coinvolte....


----------



## Divì (13 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> L'erotismo e la sessualità sono campi nei quali il margine di libertà, e quindi di scelta, è minimo; a volte, specie nel caso delle perversioni gravi, nullo; perchè si possono certo scegliere come al supermarket, "per provare" pratiche sessuali perverse, ma di solito, guarda caso, non si riesce a smettere più, e anzi si entra nella dinamica tipica del tossicodipendente: dosi crescenti, soddisfazione decrescente. Terra terra: mettersi "a provare" lo scambismo, il sadomaso e via dicendo, per restare nei limiti del non gravissimo, è come mettersi "a provare" la cocaina o l'eroina. La diffusione enorme, legale e gratuita della pornografia risulta nella validazione sociale delle perversioni, e naturalmente, come avviene con la legalizzazione delle droghe, ne aumenta l'uso perchè lo rende più facile.
> 
> C'è qualcuno - molto pochi - capace di farsi una dose ogni tanto, per distrarsi un po'; ma tutti gli altri ci restano agganciati. Se poi la perversione non viene praticata "per provare", ma è l'unico modo in cui la persona riesce a provare piacere, la libertà e la scelta a disposizione del soggetto sono = 0.
> 
> ...


Ho sempre pensato che la libertà di scelta (di fare) sia una colossale bufala. L'unica libertà è quella di volere (volere il bene cit. Agostino d'Ippona) che nessuno può toglierci se non con la morte.

Tutto il resto, non è che scelta del miglior condizionamento per noi......

Grazie per questo prezioso contributo. Ormai hai una groupie


----------



## twinpeaks (13 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Potresti essere esemplificativo?
> Naturalmente senza aggiungere i dati anagrafici delle persone coinvolte....


Non posso raccontare i casi perchè mi ci vorrebbe una mezza vita e ho anche altro da fare. Per farla breve, ti dirò questo. La sessualità perversa non è un gioco, anche se può iniziare come tale. Oltre ai danni che può provocare nella vita affettiva e sociale del soggetto, che non sono piccoli, è sempre sintomo di uno squilibrio della personalità e in ogni caso, una pesante catena. Il risultato della terapia solo molto di rado può essere la liberazione dalla catena della schiavitù sessuale  (è molto difficile riuscirci, la volontà del paziente e l'impegno del terapeuta non bastano). Più spesso si riesce a far sì che il peso della catena si alleggerisca, che la costrizione sia meno menomante, che il paziente comprenda meglio se stesso, i suoi limiti e i suoi difetti, e li accetti, così sollevandolo da un conflitto che esaurisce le sue forze, e consentendogli di ordinare meglio la sua vita, interiore ed esteriore. Insomma, ci si mette una pezza o si dà una gruccia.
L'erotismo e la sessualità sono la risultante visibile di un fascio di forze invisibili, che interessano e formano/deformano l'intera personalità. Parlandone come se fossero una preferenza analoga a quella mare/montagna, o treno/automobile, si va talmente lontani dal bersaglio che non si dice nemmeno una cosa ridicola, non si dice, a rigore, niente che abbia a che fare con la realtà della cosa nominata. Quel che si fa, sapendolo o meno, è attivamente nascondere e negare la realtà, un moto interiore ben noto alla psicologia, e decisamente funesto.


----------



## twinpeaks (13 Luglio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Ho sempre pensato che la libertà di scelta (di fare) sia una colossale bufala. L'unica libertà è quella di volere (volere il bene cit. Agostino d'Ippona) che nessuno può toglierci se non con la morte.
> 
> Tutto il resto, non è che scelta del miglior condizionamento per noi......
> 
> Grazie per questo prezioso contributo. Ormai hai una groupie


Grazie. Citi a proposito S. Agostino. Nella teologia cristiana, il libero arbitrio conferito all'uomo è un mistero, e per esercitarsi nella direzione giusta richiede l'intervento della Grazia. In forma metaforica, la descrizione è perfettamente realistica.


----------



## Skorpio (13 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> un moto interiore ben noto alla psicologia, e decisamente funesto.


Ha un nome?


----------



## twinpeaks (13 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ha un nome?


Negazione. Niente di trascendentale, eh? "Gioco a poker da sei ore, ho perso tutto quel che avevo in banca, giocarmi la casa è una follia, ma il mio caso è diverso, sento che con la prossima mano mi rifarò".


----------



## Skorpio (13 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Negazione. Niente di trascendentale, eh? "Gioco a poker da sei ore, ho perso tutto quel che avevo in banca, giocarmi la casa è una follia, ma il mio caso è diverso, sento che con la prossima mano mi rifarò".


Grazie.


----------



## ipazia (13 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> L'erotismo e la sessualità sono campi nei quali il margine di libertà, e quindi di scelta, è minimo; a volte, specie nel caso delle perversioni gravi, nullo; perchè si possono certo scegliere come al supermarket, "per provare" pratiche sessuali perverse, ma di solito, guarda caso, non si riesce a smettere più, e anzi si entra nella dinamica tipica del tossicodipendente: dosi crescenti, soddisfazione decrescente. Terra terra: mettersi "a provare" lo scambismo, il sadomaso e via dicendo, per restare nei limiti del non gravissimo, è come mettersi "a provare" la cocaina o l'eroina. La diffusione enorme, legale e gratuita della pornografia risulta nella validazione sociale delle perversioni, e naturalmente, come avviene con la legalizzazione delle droghe, ne aumenta l'uso perchè lo rende più facile.
> 
> C'è qualcuno - molto pochi - capace di farsi una dose ogni tanto, per distrarsi un po'; ma tutti gli altri ci restano agganciati. Se poi la perversione non viene praticata "per provare", ma è l'unico modo in cui la persona riesce a provare piacere, la libertà e la scelta a disposizione del soggetto sono = 0.
> 
> ...


Ti ringrazio per la precisazione, in effetti scelta, messa in quel modo, è una scelta esplicativa infelice 

Ho usato scelta riferendomi allo scegliere se ignorare, negare certe tensioni (che per la mia esperienza raramente sono semplicemente fisiche pur passando dal fisico) oppure scegliere di guardare e indagare. Ricercare. 
Amche attraversando le regioni "infere" 

Non mi riferisco alle pratiche in sé. Di mio credo che, sado e masochismo, non siamo poi così diffusi. È diffuso l'immaginario a riguardo e un certo "famolostranismo", anche sostenuto non solo dalla pornografia ma da operazioni economiche pervasive (penso al fenomeno di 50sfumature per esempio) dove il prodotto venduto è la cornice dell'amore salvifico (quindi moolto vendibile e appetibile in termini di massa) condito da un po' di pepe. 

Le pratiche, in effetti molto pratiche come  contenitori vuoti, sono d'accordo...funzionano in termini di dipendenza. Anche dal punto di vista ormonale fra l'altro. Non parlerei di cocaina ed eroina tuttavia, ma parlerei più di ecstasy (mdma) per le similitudini e le attivazioni chimiche. 
Ma è un altro discorso ot. 

Io, quando mi riferisco allo scegliere perversione, mi riferisco allo scegliere di non ignorare le regioni infere, ma incontrarle, come si diceva dell'Ombra...fruttuosa chiacchierata. 
E parlo di un livello che ha a che vedere con il potere, la cessione del potere e quel che ne consegue. 

Potere relazionale, intendo. Svelato e non "nascosto" nell'amore. 

E quindi più che libertà, io faccio riferimento a consapevolezza e conoscenza. 

Ma ritengo che consapevolezza e conoscenza siano una scelta di libertà. 

Non intesa come "prodotto" vendibile, come felicità e amore d'altro canto. 

Ma cone intenzione in un percorso. Di vita. 

Per la mia esperienza, poi, sadici e masochisti sono rari. 
Più diffusa invecenla replicazione più o meno soft di alcuni modi che fan scattare sensazioni e collocano sensazioni

A questo mi sto riferendo. 

Quamto alla piema integrazione, io sono anche più ristretta di te...neanche santi e maestr, se devo essere onesta. 
Intendendo il risultato di piena integrazione. Il risultato non penso sia possibile. 

La direzione e la tensione però, sì. L'orientamento. 

Però sì, sono d'accordo, è un impegno (se così si può dire) di vita.
Che finisce per escludere tutta una serie di opzioni più tradizionali. 

Non che la ricerca di piena integrazione sia una novità nella storia umana, d'altro canto, anzi...è una presenza che accompagna l' uomo dalla notte dei tempi.


----------



## trilobita (13 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Non posso raccontare i casi perchè mi ci vorrebbe una mezza vita e ho anche altro da fare. Per farla breve, ti dirò questo. La sessualità perversa non è un gioco, anche se può iniziare come tale. Oltre ai danni che può provocare nella vita affettiva e sociale del soggetto, che non sono piccoli, è sempre sintomo di uno squilibrio della personalità e in ogni caso, una pesante catena. Il risultato della terapia solo molto di rado può essere la liberazione dalla catena della schiavitù sessuale  (è molto difficile riuscirci, la volontà del paziente e l'impegno del terapeuta non bastano). Più spesso si riesce a far sì che il peso della catena si alleggerisca, che la costrizione sia meno menomante, che il paziente comprenda meglio se stesso, i suoi limiti e i suoi difetti, e li accetti, così sollevandolo da un conflitto che esaurisce le sue forze, e consentendogli di ordinare meglio la sua vita, interiore ed esteriore. Insomma, ci si mette una pezza o si dà una gruccia.
> L'erotismo e la sessualità sono la risultante visibile di un fascio di forze invisibili, che interessano e formano/deformano l'intera personalità. Parlandone come se fossero una preferenza analoga a quella mare/montagna, o treno/automobile, si va talmente lontani dal bersaglio che non si dice nemmeno una cosa ridicola, non si dice, a rigore, niente che abbia a che fare con la realtà della cosa nominata. Quel che si fa, sapendolo o meno, è attivamente nascondere e negare la realtà, un moto interiore ben noto alla psicologia, e decisamente funesto.


Ora mi è più chiaro l'esito.


----------



## twinpeaks (13 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio per la precisazione, in effetti scelta, messa in quel modo, è una scelta esplicativa infelice
> 
> Ho usato scelta riferendomi allo scegliere se ignorare, negare certe tensioni (che per la mia esperienza raramente sono semplicemente fisiche pur passando dal fisico) oppure scegliere di guardare e indagare. Ricercare.
> Amche attraversando le regioni "infere"
> ...



Una pratica perversa insegna sempre molte cose e schiude molte porte, e in questo senso è un percorso di conoscenza. Non è gratuito, però, e non è detto che vada a finire in una cerimonia di laurea con invitati commossi e pasticcini.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Non posso raccontare i casi perchè mi ci vorrebbe una mezza vita e ho anche altro da fare. Per farla breve, ti dirò questo. La sessualità perversa non è un gioco, anche se può iniziare come tale. Oltre ai danni che può provocare nella vita affettiva e sociale del soggetto, che non sono piccoli, è sempre sintomo di uno squilibrio della personalità e in ogni caso, una pesante catena. Il risultato della terapia solo molto di rado può essere la liberazione dalla catena della schiavitù sessuale  (è molto difficile riuscirci, la volontà del paziente e l'impegno del terapeuta non bastano). Più spesso si riesce a far sì che il peso della catena si alleggerisca, che la costrizione sia meno menomante, che il paziente comprenda meglio se stesso, i suoi limiti e i suoi difetti, e li accetti, così sollevandolo da un conflitto che esaurisce le sue forze, e consentendogli di ordinare meglio la sua vita, interiore ed esteriore. Insomma, ci si mette una pezza o si dà una gruccia.
> L'erotismo e la sessualità sono la risultante visibile di un fascio di forze invisibili, che interessano e formano/deformano l'intera personalità. Parlandone come se fossero una preferenza analoga a quella mare/montagna, o treno/automobile, si va talmente lontani dal bersaglio che non si dice nemmeno una cosa ridicola, non si dice, a rigore, niente che abbia a che fare con la realtà della cosa nominata. Quel che si fa, sapendolo o meno, è attivamente nascondere e negare la realtà, un moto interiore ben noto alla psicologia, e decisamente funesto.





twinpeaks ha detto:


> Negazione. Niente di trascendentale, eh? "Gioco a poker da sei ore, ho perso tutto quel che avevo in banca, giocarmi la casa è una follia, ma il mio caso è diverso, sento che con la prossima mano mi rifarò".


:up:


----------



## ipazia (13 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Una pratica perversa insegna sempre molte cose e schiude molte porte, e in questo senso è un percorso di conoscenza. Non è gratuito, però, e non è detto che vada a finire in una cerimonia di laurea con invitati commossi e pasticcini.


Una pratica insegna, secondo me, solo a determinate condizioni. 
E non è neanche detto. 

Anzi, non insegnano...sono fonte dii apprendimento. 

Ed è quando la pratica non è il fine ma un mezzo...un portale. 

Ed è qui che diviene, secondo me, evidente il fatto che non è gratis. E si apre possibilità di conoscenza. 

Credo che raramente sia una cerimonia di laurea... 

Aspettarsi che lo sia è anche pericoloso

Diciamo che certe vie, seppur tradizionali, hanno cerimonie diverse. 
Non tenerne conto credo sia un grosso, grossissimo rischio. 

Se devo essere sincera vedo la pratica di molte pratiche, intorno a me, usate però come venivano usate le paste nei rave. 
E questo io lo trovo molto pericoloso.

Tutto quel di cui si sta scrivemdo, senza disciplina e buttato solo nel ricreativo è pericoloso. 

La disciplina non ha molti seguaci, oggi come oggi. 

E viene spesso confusa con le regole. Che sino strumento semmai. Ma non disciplina.


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Grazie. La pornografia fa pubblicità alla perversione. Il fatto che questa pubblicità sia legale e gratuita, a disposizione di tutti compresi i minori, risulta in una convalida sociale della perversione. La differenza tra prima e dopo sta tutta qui, ma è enorme, perchè il giudizio della società e il conformismo sociale hanno un grande peso nella psiche, specie nella psiche dei preadolescenti, che anzitutto desiderano conformarsi. Sul piano psichico, la diffusione attuale della pornografia equivale all'irrorazione delle nostre città e campagne con il gas nervino.


Quindi le nuove generazioni sono già fallite.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Una pratica insegna, secondo me, solo a determinate condizioni.
> E non è neanche detto.
> 
> Anzi, non insegnano...sono fonte dii apprendimento.
> ...


Come si può mettere ordine nel buio.


----------



## ipazia (13 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come si può mettere ordine nel buio.


Il punto è che il buio non è solo buio e la luce non è solo luce. 

Uno non esiste senza l'altro. Si compenetrano. 

È una distinzione fittizia e illusoria il buio separato dalla luce, come il giorno separato dalla notte...è una classificazione arbitraria

Sicuramente al buio si lavora diversamente che alla luce


----------



## Brunetta (13 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il punto è che il buio non è solo buio e la luce non è solo luce.
> 
> Uno non esiste senza l'altro. Si compenetrano.
> 
> ...


Il buio o c'è o non c'è. Se c'è è buio. :mexican:


----------



## ipazia (13 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il buio o c'è o non c'è. Se c'è è buio. :mexican:


:rotfl::rotfl:

A volte, dico davvero, ti invidio la classificazione netta che usi. 

Il buio è buio, vero, ma non esiste senza luce e viceversa...

Pensaci

Il buio come la luce si attraversano...è impermanenza, non permanenza

Concordo con te che soggiornare in mezzo alle Ombre non sia una esperienza consigliabile


----------



## Brunetta (13 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> A volte, dico davvero, ti invidio la classificazione netta che usi.
> 
> ...


L'ultima cosa che hai detto :up:


----------



## ipazia (13 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'ultima cosa che hai detto :up:


Del soggiorno?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Del soggiorno?


Ho passato il tempo in cui ritenevo utili le lunghe esplicazioni, a me e agli altri.
Come ha detto twin è come direbbe sua nonna, chiacchierando con la mia lavorando a maglia, a giocare con il fuoco ci si brucia.
Ci sono limiti sempre nella vita, limiti che un tempo davano la religione e la filosofia, ora sembra che vi sia la filosofia di passare i limiti, una filosofia che invita, con la sfida da bambini "sei un fifone!" a compiere il viaggio agli inferi con la presunzione di poter tornare, io penso che tanti non tornano e neanche lo vogliono riconoscere, come il giocatore compulsivo che nega di esserlo.
Penso alle prove insensate e orrorifiche di tanti reality come infilare le mani in teche di scarafaggi. Ma perché? Lì la motivazione sono i soldi e il desiderio di fama, per altri il desiderio di conoscere il bene e il male, ma non è il peccato originale?
E il mito qualcosa di importante lo dice sempre.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (13 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Quindi le nuove generazioni sono già fallite.


Sono semplicemente pronte per la grande sostituzione: i ragazzi saranno esclusi dall'accesso alle donne e potranno rifugiarsi nell'omosessualità (che, tanto, è normale quanto l'eterosessualità , no?).
Le ragazze sono pronte per i rapporti interraziale con veri maschioni africani.
Se il sistema non funziona, si provvederà con la violenza: gli immigrati che uccidono dopo due giorni sono fuori; gli italiani, se si difendono, vengono chiusi in cella e la chiave buttata e le loro famiglie rovinate economicamente da mega-risarcimenti.
Adesso arriveranno i commenti dei negatori di una realtà sempre più evidente.
Sono gli ultimi dei mohicani: lo shock di quello che accadrà per loro sarà enorme.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Sono semplicemente pronte per la grande sostituzione: i ragazzi saranno esclusi dall'accesso alle donne e potranno rifugiarsi nell'omosessualità (che, tanto, è normale quanto l'eterosessualità , no?).
> Le ragazze sono pronte per i rapporti interraziale con veri maschioni africani.
> Se il sistema non funziona, si provvederà con la violenza: gli immigrati che uccidono dopo due giorni sono fuori; gli italiani, se si difendono, vengono chiusi in cella e la chiave buttata e le loro famiglie rovinate economicamente da mega-risarcimenti.
> Adesso arriveranno i commenti dei negatori di una realtà sempre più evidente.
> Sono gli ultimi dei mohicani: lo shock di quello che accadrà per loro sarà enorme.


Ti ho appena risposto sul tuo thread.
Ma non dovresti riflettere su questa tua competitività con gli altri uomini.
Questa ossessione per i super membri dei neri non ti lascia sereno.


----------



## ipazia (13 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho passato il tempo in cui ritenevo utili le lunghe esplicazioni, a me e agli altri.
> Come ha detto twin è come direbbe sua nonna, chiacchierando con la mia lavorando a maglia, a giocare con il fuoco ci si brucia.
> Ci sono limiti sempre nella vita, limiti che un tempo davano la religione e la filosofia, ora sembra che vi sia la filosofia di passare i limiti, una filosofia che invita, con la sfida da bambini "sei un fifone!" a compiere il viaggio agli inferi con la presunzione di poter tornare, io penso che tanti non tornano e neanche lo vogliono riconoscere, come il giocatore compulsivo che nega di esserlo.
> Penso alle prove insensate e orrorifiche di tanti reality come infilare le mani in teche di scarafaggi. Ma perché? Lì la motivazione sono i soldi e il desiderio di fama, per altri il desiderio di conoscere il bene e il male, ma non è il peccato originale?
> E il mito qualcosa di importante lo dice sempre.


Ora come nella notte dei tempi, la sfida e l'osare compongono l'uomo in termini di motivazione 

Dubito che oggi come oggi i riferimenti filosofici e religiosi siano diffusi, anzi...e torniamo al Conoscere

La questione del limite compone l'uomo e le sue produzioni

Certo è che la sfida del limite per loisir non porta a nulla di buono

I miti contengono diversi livelli di sapere, e anche qui torniamo alla conoscenza 

Conoscenza come fruizione di saperi
Conoscenza come ricerca fattiva e proattiva

Di base io penso che la medaglia abbia sempre due facce. 
Guardarne una o l'altra o, ancora, entrambe, sono paradigmi del pensiero, semplificando di molto

Sicuramente la realtà in cui viviamo è molto molto più complessa delle classificazioni semplificatorie che si usano per tentare di non sperdersi

Altrettanto certo che lo sguardo della nonna, che ha fatto scelte e si ritrova per certi versi a contemplarle mentre fa la maglia al calduccio del camino è diverso dallo sguardo di un Ulisse, per dire...

Ma non è la realtà che cambia fra la nonna e ulisse, sono gli sguardi dell'una e dell'altro a cogliere aspetti anziché altri


----------



## oriente70 (13 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> A volte, dico davvero, ti invidio la classificazione netta che usi.
> 
> ...


Il buio è assenza di luce . La luce è energia il buio no "per ora"


----------



## ipazia (13 Luglio 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Il buio è assenza di luce . La luce è energia il buio no "per ora"


Tu, sei un essere di Ombra o un essere di Luce?


----------



## oriente70 (13 Luglio 2017)

Cerco di stare al sole. anche se sotto il sole un po' d'ombra c'è sempre .


----------



## ipazia (13 Luglio 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Cerco di stare al sole. anche se sotto il sole un po' d'ombra c'è sempre .


Già


----------



## oriente70 (13 Luglio 2017)

Mi spiego meglio non siamo ne luci ne ombre  è dove ci collochiamo che conta .  Lontano dalla luce o vicino  dipende da noi


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Luglio 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Il buio è assenza di luce . La luce è energia il buio no "per ora"


Escluso il "buco nero". Quello produce un' enorme energia di "attrazione"


----------



## oriente70 (13 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Escluso il "buco nero". Quello produce un' enorme energia di "attrazione"


Dipende da che buco nero. .... "Battutaccia" .. ma il buco nero da cosa è generato ? ...


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Luglio 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Dipende da che buco nero. .... "Battutaccia" .. ma il buco nero da cosa è generato ? ...


Mo' che vuoi fare il Piero Angela? Accontentati "del buco nero"


----------



## trilobita (13 Luglio 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Dipende da che buco nero. .... "Battutaccia" .. ma il buco nero da cosa è generato ? ...


Dal collasso di una stella o più,quello che intende Blaise,dal collasso di un elastico mutandifero


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Dal collasso di una stella o più,quello che intende Blaise,dal collasso di un elastico mutandifero


Con angolo di + - 90*


----------



## oriente70 (13 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Mo' che vuoi fare il Piero Angela? Accontentati "del buco nero"


Godono tutti di una forte attrazione


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Luglio 2017)

Ora basta se no la maîtresse vi bacchetta. Con me ha chiuso il buco nero : non mi caga.


----------



## ipazia (13 Luglio 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Mi spiego meglio non siamo ne luci ne ombre  è dove ci collochiamo che conta .  Lontano dalla luce o vicino  dipende da noi


Quindi ci definisci Esseri, come dire, neutri

Che prendono colore e sfumature SOLO discendendo dall'esterno?


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quindi ci definisci Esseri, come dire, neutri
> 
> Che prendono colore e sfumature SOLO discendendo dall'esterno?


No intendeva che noi siamo gli esseri e tu il sole


----------



## ipazia (13 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Escluso il "buco nero". Quello produce un' enorme energia di "attrazione"





oriente70 ha detto:


> Dipende da che buco nero. .... "Battutaccia" .. ma il buco nero da cosa è generato ? ...





Blaise53 ha detto:


> Mo' che vuoi fare il Piero Angela? Accontentati "del buco nero"





trilobita ha detto:


> Dal collasso di una stella o più,quello che intende Blaise,dal collasso di un elastico mutandifero





Blaise53 ha detto:


> Con angolo di + - 90*



:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:

i buchi neri sono un argomento interessantissimo...

In una puntata del doctor Who un pianeta riusciva a gravitare nell'orbita di un buco nero...bella puntata


----------



## oriente70 (13 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quindi ci definisci Esseri, come dire, neutri
> 
> Che prendono colore e sfumature SOLO discendendo dall'esterno?


Sì ..dipende cosa intendi per esterno.


----------



## oriente70 (13 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> i buchi neri sono un argomento interessantissimo...
> 
> In una puntata del doctor Who un pianeta riusciva a gravitare nell'orbita di un buco nero...bella puntata


Non tutti i buchi neri attirano.


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Luglio 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non tutti i buchi neri attirano.


Per "qualcuno" anche quelli


----------



## ipazia (13 Luglio 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Sì ..dipende cosa intendi per esterno.


Dove sono luci e ombre?


----------



## ipazia (13 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> No intendeva che noi siamo gli esseri e tu il sole


:carneval::carneval:

romantico!


----------



## ipazia (13 Luglio 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non tutti i buchi neri attirano.


Ne so troppo poco per parlarne...mi limito alla fascinazione 

G. me ne parla, e io resto come una bambina ad ascoltare.


----------



## trilobita (13 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> i buchi neri sono un argomento interessantissimo...
> 
> In una puntata del doctor Who un pianeta riusciva a gravitare nell'orbita di un buco nero...bella puntata


Noooooo
Il doctor who?
Nooooooooo


----------



## ipazia (13 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Noooooo
> Il doctor who?
> Nooooooooo


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

a me piace 

è tipo una favola...quella cabina per svolazzare fra dimensioni e tempi...mi piace!


----------



## trilobita (13 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> a me piace
> 
> è tipo una favola...quella cabina per svolazzare fra dimensioni e tempi...mi piace!


A sto' punto,meglio Oli e Bengi...


----------



## ipazia (13 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> A sto' punto,meglio Oli e Bengi...


da ragazzina mi piacevano un sacco!!

uh...come adoravo Mark!!! :inlove::inlove:

:carneval:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (13 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti ho appena risposto sul tuo thread.
> Ma non dovresti riflettere su questa tua competitività con gli altri uomini.
> Questa ossessione per i super membri dei neri non ti lascia sereno.


Credi di incantarmi con storielle da serie Z?
I membri dei negri... ahahaha :rotfl:
che stronzata.
Dai, tira fuori dal political correct qualcosa di più decente e ne riparliamo.


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Credi di incantarmi con storielle da serie Z?
> I membri dei negri... ahahaha :rotfl:
> che stronzata.
> Dai, tira fuori dal political correct qualcosa di più decente e ne riparliamo.


Ahi. Mo finisci sulla lista nera


----------



## stany (13 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il buio o c'è o non c'è. Se c'è è buio. :mexican:


E allora, si accende la luce....


----------



## oriente70 (13 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Dove sono luci e ombre?


In tutto ciò che ti circonda  ... Non puoi essere luce , non puoi essere buio solo luce e buona sono senza ombre


----------



## oriente70 (13 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Per "qualcuno" anche quelli


E kell kell è


----------



## ipazia (13 Luglio 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> In tutto ciò che ti circonda  ... *Non puoi essere luce , non puoi essere buio solo luce e buona sono senza ombre*


non ho capito... (secondo grassetto)

Quanto il sottolineato...esseri neutri che discendono da ciò che li circonda e a seconda si collocano?


----------



## oriente70 (13 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> non ho capito... (secondo grassetto)
> 
> Quanto il sottolineato...esseri neutri che discendono da ciò che li circonda e a seconda si collocano?


Sì il correttore mi ha fregato ... Solo la luce e i buio sono senza ombre ... Tutto ciò che è raggiunto dalla luce genera ombre


----------



## ipazia (13 Luglio 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Sì il correttore mi ha fregato ... Solo la luce e i buio sono senza ombre ... Tutto ciò che è raggiunto dalla luce genera ombre


Adesso mi è più chiaro 

Grazie. 

E noi...esseri neutri che si collocano? E rispetto a cosa o a chi? E dove?

Cosa significa "in tutto ciò che ti circonda"


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Luglio 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> E kell kell è


Chill' chill' è


----------



## oriente70 (13 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Adesso mi è più chiaro
> 
> Grazie.
> 
> ...


Te dove pensi di essere nella tua vita. Non dal punto di vista topografico ne temporale. Quale fonte di luce ti irradia ?? Quanta ombra ti circonda ?? Questo lo puoi vedere solo te. Te sai il percorso che hai fatto fino ad oggi per stare più vicino alla tua Sorgente luminosa.


----------



## ipazia (13 Luglio 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Te dove pensi di essere nella tua vita. Non dal punto di vista topografico ne temporale. Quale fonte di luce ti irradia ?? Quanta ombra ti circonda ?? Questo lo puoi vedere solo te. Te sai il percorso che hai fatto fino ad oggi per stare più vicino alla tua Sorgente luminosa.


eh...non ci intendiamo mi sa 

è la direzione dello sguardo...

solo dentro (di sè)? solo fuori (di sè)? 

o come i sistemi complessi?


----------



## stany (13 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho passato il tempo in cui ritenevo utili le lunghe esplicazioni, a me e agli altri.
> Come ha detto twin è come direbbe sua nonna, chiacchierando con la mia lavorando a maglia, a giocare con il fuoco ci si brucia.
> Ci sono limiti sempre nella vita, limiti che un tempo davano la religione e la filosofia, ora sembra che vi sia la filosofia di passare i limiti, una filosofia che invita, con la sfida da bambini "sei un fifone!" a compiere il viaggio agli inferi con la presunzione di poter tornare, io penso che tanti non tornano e neanche lo vogliono riconoscere, come il giocatore compulsivo che nega di esserlo.
> Penso alle prove insensate e orrorifiche di tanti reality come infilare le mani in teche di scarafaggi. Ma perché? Lì la motivazione sono i soldi e il desiderio di fama, per altri il desiderio di conoscere il bene e il male, ma non è il peccato originale?
> E il mito qualcosa di importante lo dice sempre.


Vabbè....i nostri bisnonni tornavano a casa ubriachi e menavano la moglie; poi facevano la pace e, non essendoci la playstation e la TV,facevano un altro figlio che,si aggiungeva agli altri otto!
Certo che quei bambini, quei giovani,altro che slot....la prima cosa era uscire di casa per  guadagnarsi la pagnotta a undici,tredici anni....Bei tempi! Ah ....non c'era separazione e divorzio (falso mia nonna si separò due volte ,una legalmente nel 1924 con mio padre appena nato, l'altra, la prima,  di fatto subì il mancato riconoscimento della bimba avuta con uno nel 1920: "ragazza madre") e i figli non seguivano un genitore da piccoli,oppure rispendevano alla domanda del giudice:"vuoi stare con mamma o papà?",da preadolescenti; però avevano l'alternativa lavorare ,lavorare ,obbedire e rigare diritto. Proprio come oggi....


----------



## Skorpio (13 Luglio 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Sì ..dipende cosa intendi per esterno.





ipazia ha detto:


> Dove sono luci e ombre?





ipazia ha detto:


> Ne so troppo poco per parlarne...mi limito alla fascinazione
> 
> G. me ne parla, e io resto come una bambina ad ascoltare.





oriente70 ha detto:


> In tutto ciò che ti circonda  ... Non puoi essere luce , non puoi essere buio solo luce e buona sono senza ombre





ipazia ha detto:


> non ho capito... (secondo grassetto)
> 
> Quanto il sottolineato...esseri neutri che discendono da ciò che li circonda e a seconda si collocano?





oriente70 ha detto:


> Sì il correttore mi ha fregato ... Solo la luce e i buio sono senza ombre ... Tutto ciò che è raggiunto dalla luce genera ombre





ipazia ha detto:


> Adesso mi è più chiaro
> 
> Grazie.
> 
> ...





oriente70 ha detto:


> Te dove pensi di essere nella tua vita. Non dal punto di vista topografico ne temporale. Quale fonte di luce ti irradia ?? Quanta ombra ti circonda ?? Questo lo puoi vedere solo te. Te sai il percorso che hai fatto fino ad oggi per stare più vicino alla tua Sorgente luminosa.





ipazia ha detto:


> eh...non ci intendiamo mi sa
> 
> è la direzione dello sguardo...
> 
> ...


Cavallo in D4


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Cavallo in D4


----------



## Orbis Tertius (13 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Cavallo in D4


:rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (13 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Cavallo in D4


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

..usti...io non so giocare a scacchi


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ..usti...io non so giocare a scacchi


A parole si


----------



## Orbis Tertius (13 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Tu, sei un essere di Ombra o un essere di Luce?


Come siete sofisticati! 
La domanda più difficile che riesco a porre ad una donna è: ma tu sputi o ingoi? :carneval:


----------



## oriente70 (13 Luglio 2017)

La direzione dello sguardo .... Te quando ti fai una passeggiata non ti sei mai voltata in dietro per vedere quanta strada hai percorso ?? Non ti volti a vedere il panorama?? E comunque continui verso la tua meta ?? 
Dentro o fuori non c'è differenza o forse c'è per Blaise .
Come sistemi complessi secondo quale definizione ?? 
Sì comunque è un sistema complesso , dove l'unica cosa che che non si può calcolare è il futuro.. lo puoi prevedere conoscendo il tuo passato ma come diceva uno del futuro non v'è certezza


----------



## Brunetta (13 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Vabbè....i nostri bisnonni tornavano a casa ubriachi e menavano la moglie; poi facevano la pace e, non essendoci la playstation e la TV,facevano un altro figlio che,si aggiungeva agli altri otto!
> Certo che quei bambini, quei giovani,altro che slot....la prima cosa era uscire di casa per  guadagnarsi la pagnotta a undici,tredici anni....Bei tempi! Ah ....non c'era separazione e divorzio (falso mia nonna si separò due volte ,una legalmente nel 1924 con mio padre appena nato, l'altra, la prima,  di fatto subì il mancato riconoscimento della bimba avuta con uno nel 1920: "ragazza madre") e i figli non seguivano un genitore da piccoli,oppure rispendevano alla domanda del giudice:"vuoi stare con mamma o papà?",da preadolescenti; però avevano l'alternativa lavorare ,lavorare ,obbedire e rigare diritto. Proprio come oggi....


Pensi di aver risposto a me?


----------



## ipazia (13 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> A parole si


:carneval:

ma gli scacchi, per il poco che ne so, presuppongono una strategia, sbaglio? 

Io non sono molto capace di essere strategica. 

Mi seguo. Ma non mi sembra strategia. 

Sbaglio?


----------



## ipazia (13 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Come siete sofisticati!
> La domanda più difficile che riesco a porre ad una donna è: *ma tu sputi o ingoi?* :carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl:


...e tu?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (13 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> ...e tu?


dipende!


----------



## oriente70 (13 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Cavallo in D4


Con 2cavalli è possibile lo scacco ?? Non ricordo


----------



## danny (13 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Cavallo in D4


Mito.


----------



## oriente70 (13 Luglio 2017)

Torno a lavorare altrimenti la pensione chi Ve la paga ??


----------



## Brunetta (13 Luglio 2017)

[MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] non mi ricordo chi gestisce questa sezione.
Mi pare che troppe pagine in questo thread siano andate o.t. 
Non è possibile scorporare l'ultima parte?


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Luglio 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Torno a lavorare altrimenti la pensione chi Ve la paga ??


Se per me puoi anche restare, in pensione ci vado in orizzontale.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (13 Luglio 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Con 2cavalli è possibile lo scacco ?? Non ricordo


A quanto mi sembra di capire, teoricamente si, praticamente no.


----------



## stany (13 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Sono semplicemente pronte per la grande sostituzione: i ragazzi saranno esclusi dall'accesso alle donne e potranno rifugiarsi nell'omosessualità (che, tanto, è normale quanto l'eterosessualità , no?).
> Le ragazze sono pronte per i rapporti interraziale con veri maschioni africani.
> Se il sistema non funziona, si provvederà con la violenza: gli immigrati che uccidono dopo due giorni sono fuori; gli italiani, se si difendono, vengono chiusi in cella e la chiave buttata e le loro famiglie rovinate economicamente da mega-risarcimenti.
> Adesso arriveranno i commenti dei negatori di una realtà sempre più evidente.
> Sono gli ultimi dei mohicani: lo shock di quello che accadrà per loro sarà enorme.


Piano kalergi?


----------



## stany (13 Luglio 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Il buio è assenza di luce . La luce è energia il buio no "per ora"


Bravo te....e i buchi neri? (non quelli)
OOPS VEDO GIÀ AMPIAMENTE TRATTATO PRIMA!


----------



## perplesso (13 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> @_perplesso_ non mi ricordo chi gestisce questa sezione.
> Mi pare che troppe pagine in questo thread siano andate o.t.
> Non è possibile scorporare l'ultima parte?


in effetti [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION] [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] e [MENTION=5903]brenin[/MENTION] latitano 

hai il permesso di scudisciare le prime 2, che se lo meritano.     se mi dici da che post parte l'OT, provvedo al deragliamento


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Luglio 2017)

Robyyyyyyyyy porta sui binari il treno


----------



## ipazia (13 Luglio 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> La direzione dello sguardo .... Te quando ti fai una passeggiata non ti sei mai voltata in dietro per vedere quanta strada hai percorso ?? Non ti volti a vedere il panorama?? E comunque continui verso la tua meta ??
> Dentro o fuori non c'è differenza o forse c'è per Blaise .
> Come sistemi complessi secondo quale definizione ??
> Sì comunque è un sistema complesso , dove l'unica cosa che che non si può calcolare è il futuro.. lo puoi prevedere conoscendo il tuo passato ma come diceva uno del futuro non v'è certezza


sai che non capisco bene? 

Forse serve intendersi sui significati delle parole...

dentro cosa intendi? 
fuori cosa intendi? 

Quanto ai sistemi complessi...rimarrei schissa e mi rifarei semplicemente alla definizione fisica (sistema composto da più parti che interagiscono fra di loro) con qualche puntatina alla questione della complessità (maggiore è la quantità e la varietà delle relazioni fra gli elementi di un sistema, maggiore è la sua complessità)

Mi riferivo ai sistemi complessi solo per evidenziare che il funzionamento di noi esseri viventi è basato su uno scambio non lineare, costante e continuo fra interiore ed esteriore, in bidirezionalità. 

Siamo esseri individuali et sociali. Per dirla alle brutte. 

Quindi quando parlo di dentro io mi riferisco all'interiore, più o meno profondo, quando parlo di fuori mi riferisco all'esteriore (ambientale, culturale, storico, etcetc) più o meno consolidato. 

E quando parlo di luci e ombre mi riferisco allo scambio comunicativo che avviene fra ciò che è dentro (luci e ombre) e ciò che è fuori (luci e ombre)

Dubito si possa prevedere il futuro, partendo dal passato...fra l'altro, tentando di farlo, senza conoscere le implicazioni profonde del passato, in termini umani ci sono tutta una serie di fenomeni che impediscono o agevolano evoluzione, e quindi conoscenza. 

Un esempio su tutti è l'effetto Pigmalione. 

Sono più propensa a pensare all'assunzione di ciò che si è internamente, e assunzione significa conoscenza di entrambi i lati della medaglia senza cadere negli estremi, e attenzione alla interazione con ciò che circonda e che si assume, anche qui entrambi i lati della medaglia senza cadere negli estremi. 

Quindi faccio molta fatica ad individuare una sorgente di luce (o ombra) completamente esterna. 
Anzi mi sembra tanto un discorso salvifico da un lato e di delega delle responsabilità dall'altro.


----------



## stany (13 Luglio 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Con 2cavalli è possibile lo scacco ?? Non ricordo


Al re?


----------



## ipazia (13 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> dipende!


:carneval::carneval:

qui si aprirebbe un ot infinito 

(L'ennesimo)


----------



## Orbis Tertius (13 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval:
> 
> qui si aprirebbe un ot infinito
> 
> (L'ennesimo)


Brava


----------



## Orbis Tertius (13 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Piano kalergi?


Mohicano?


----------



## stany (13 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Mohicano?


Paneuropa....http://www.effedieffe.com/index.php...-popoli-europei&catid=35:worldwide&Itemid=152


----------



## Skorpio (13 Luglio 2017)

*ma se io avessi previsto tutto questo....*



Brunetta ha detto:


> @_perplesso_ non mi ricordo chi gestisce questa sezione.
> Mi pare che troppe pagine in questo thread siano andate o.t.
> Non è possibile scorporare l'ultima parte?





perplesso ha detto:


> in effetti @_farfalla_ @_Fiammetta_ e @_brenin_ latitano
> 
> hai il permesso di scudisciare le prime 2, che se lo meritano.     se mi dici da che post parte l'OT, provvedo al deragliamento





Blaise53 ha detto:


> Robyyyyyyyyy porta sui binari il treno





[video=youtube;zXwZrlGxaXc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXwZrlGxaXc[/video]


----------



## Skorpio (13 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ..usti...io non so giocare a scacchi


   i giochi più complicati sono quelli giocati inconsapevolmente :carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (13 Luglio 2017)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> Mito.


'sssasssgerrato... :rotfl: :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] non mi ricordo chi gestisce questa sezione.
> Mi pare che troppe pagine in questo thread siano andate o.t.
> Non è possibile scorporare l'ultima parte?


Ecco ehm fai scorporare al Perpli


----------



## ipazia (13 Luglio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ecco ehm fai scorporare al Perpli



secondo me fino al post 559 non si è neanche troppo OT e ci sono gli ultimi interventi di twin che sono interessanti riguardo la questione identità sessuale genitori/figli

oltre è OT selvaggio 

prova a darci un occhio e veder se ci ho preso o meno


----------



## Nocciola (13 Luglio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> in effetti @_farfalla_ @_Fiammetta_ e @_brenin_ latitano
> 
> hai il permesso di scudisciare le prime 2, che se lo meritano.     se mi dici da che post parte l'OT, provvedo al deragliamento


Ma secondo te io sono in grado di farlo?
guarda che prima di scudisciare me [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] scudiscia te, e ne ha motivo stanne certo


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> [video=youtube;zXwZrlGxaXc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXwZrlGxaXc[/video]


Boni che un collega mi sta a canta in lirica 
È  tanto brava, è  tanto bella la ××××ella ( vezzeggiativi del mio cognome):carneval:


----------



## ipazia (13 Luglio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> in effetti @_farfalla_ @_Fiammetta_ e @_brenin_ latitano
> 
> *hai il permesso di scudisciare le prime 2*, che se lo meritano.     se mi dici da che post parte l'OT, provvedo al deragliamento



come mai il terzo no?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> come mai il terzo no?


chissà


----------



## ipazia (13 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> i giochi più complicati sono quelli giocati inconsapevolmente :carneval:


umh....

dubito che si possa giocare INSIEME ad un gioco che non si sa di star giocando

finisce che si litiga sulle regole:carneval:


----------



## perplesso (13 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma secondo te io sono in grado di farlo?
> guarda che prima di scudisciare me @_Brunetta_ scudiscia te, e ne ha motivo stanne certo


pigra


----------



## ipazia (13 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> chissà


che misteri a volte


----------



## Brunetta (13 Luglio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> in effetti @_farfalla_ @_Fiammetta_ e @_brenin_ latitano
> 
> hai il permesso di scudisciare le prime 2, che se lo meritano.     se mi dici da che post parte l'OT, provvedo al deragliamento


Direi da circa pag 59... però bisogna vedere da quale post


----------



## Nocciola (13 Luglio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> pigra


Veramente sei tu che non me lo insegni
Oddio l'idea che tu possa insegnare a qualcuno qualcosa di PC in effetti non dovrebbe neanche venirmi


----------



## perplesso (13 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Veramente sei tu che non me lo insegni
> Oddio l'idea che tu possa insegnare a qualcuno qualcosa di PC in effetti non dovrebbe neanche venirmi


vabbeh fino a deragliare posso farcela anch'io


----------



## perplesso (13 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Direi da circa pag 59... però bisogna vedere da quale post


ok fatemi sapere da che post devo partire


----------



## Brunetta (13 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> secondo me fino al post 559 non si è neanche troppo OT e ci sono gli ultimi interventi di twin che sono interessanti riguardo la questione identità sessuale genitori/figli
> 
> oltre è OT selvaggio
> 
> prova a darci un occhio e veder se ci ho preso o meno


:up:


----------



## Skorpio (13 Luglio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Boni che un collega mi sta a canta in lirica
> È  tanto brava, è  tanto bella la ××××ella ( vezzeggiativi del mio cognome):carneval:





[video=youtube;uhTiWeyhTy0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhTiWeyhTy0[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> [video=youtube;uhTiWeyhTy0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhTiWeyhTy0[/video]


Ascolta wa :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (13 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> umh....
> 
> *dubito *che si possa* giocare INSIEME *ad un gioco che non si sa di star giocando
> 
> finisce che si litiga sulle regole:carneval:


non dubitare :carneval:


----------



## ipazia (13 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> non dubitare :carneval:


uh...non ne dubito in generale 

ne dubito per quanto mi riguarda...sono rigida e spigolosa, ergo....disciplina! :carneval:


----------



## perplesso (13 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Direi da circa pag 59... però bisogna vedere da quale post


boh fatico a capire da che post dovrei partire, almeno fino a pagina 61 compresa non vedo tutto sto OT


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Luglio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> boh fatico a capire da che post dovrei partire, almeno fino a pagina 61 compresa non vedo tutto sto OT


Poveri datori di lavoro.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Luglio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> boh fatico a capire da che post dovrei partire, almeno fino a pagina 61 compresa non vedo tutto sto OT


 [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION], quando ti dico che è senza speranza e tu lo difendi


----------



## trilobita (13 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Tu, sei un essere di Ombra o un essere di Luce?


Mah,da buon Venexian,senza dubbio,ombra ,ombra e ancora ombra.


----------



## trilobita (13 Luglio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> boh fatico a capire da che post dovrei partire, almeno fino a pagina 61 compresa non vedo tutto sto OT


Neppure io.
Io non scorporerei nulla,ma io sono io...


----------



## Brunetta (13 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Direi da circa pag 59... però bisogna vedere da quale post





ipazia ha detto:


> secondo me fino al post 559 non si è neanche troppo OT e ci sono gli ultimi interventi di twin che sono interessanti riguardo la questione identità sessuale genitori/figli
> 
> oltre è OT selvaggio
> 
> prova a darci un occhio e veder se ci ho preso o meno





perplesso ha detto:


> boh fatico a capire da che post dovrei partire, almeno fino a pagina 61 compresa non vedo tutto sto OT


Siamo a pag 69...  direi una decina di pagine.


----------



## trilobita (13 Luglio 2017)

Boh,se non avete nulla di meglio da fare,scorporate...
Ma se l'autore del 3d sta in disparte,non favella,l'ot non interrompe nulla,nei periodi di assenza di aggiornamenti da parte dell'autore,dopo che si é sviscerato,eviscerato tutto lo scibile,un periodo di ot non divaga con conseguenze,dai..
Boh,comunque se proprio non si può non scorporare,se proprio il non scorporamento comporta conseguenze nefaste...se proprio vi scappa di scorporare,scorporate,non vorrei vi scorporaste addosso,no,no,per carità


----------



## ipazia (13 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Mah,da buon Venexian,senza dubbio,ombra ,ombra e ancora ombra.





:carneval::carneval:


----------



## trilobita (13 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval:


Sigh
Non l'hai capita.


----------



## ipazia (13 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Sigh
> Non l'hai capita.


:rotfl::rotfl::carneval::carneval:

devi fare piano, niente passaggi bruschi, un passo dopo l'altro...mi sa che hai messo il punto troppo alto per me 

(ci sto meditando..ma non trovo la battuta )


----------



## perplesso (13 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::carneval::carneval:
> 
> devi fare piano, niente passaggi bruschi, un passo dopo l'altro...mi sa che hai messo il punto troppo alto per me
> 
> (ci sto meditando..ma non trovo la battuta )


intendeva l'ombra di vino e sì che vivi in terre ex Serenissima


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Boh,se non avete nulla di meglio da fare,scorporate...
> Ma se l'autore del 3d sta in disparte,non favella,l'ot non interrompe nulla,nei periodi di assenza di aggiornamenti da parte dell'autore,dopo che si é sviscerato,eviscerato tutto lo scibile,un periodo di ot non divaga con conseguenze,dai..
> Boh,comunque se proprio non si può non scorporare,se proprio il non scorporamento comporta conseguenze nefaste...se proprio vi scappa di scorporare,scorporate,non vorrei vi scorporaste addosso,no,no,per carità


----------



## ipazia (13 Luglio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> intendeva l'ombra di vino e sì che vivi in terre ex Serenissima


ombra di vino?


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Luglio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> intendeva l'ombra di vino e sì che vivi in terre ex Serenissima


Il vin non le piase


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> ombra di vino?


Certo. Eh scendi dal vallo di buino. Ecche .....zzo


----------



## perplesso (13 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> ombra di vino?


che amarezza.


in Veneto il bicchiere di vino, segnatamente rosso, lo chiamano ombra


----------



## ipazia (13 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Il vin non le piase


in effetti non sono da vino


----------



## ipazia (13 Luglio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> che amarezza.
> 
> 
> *in Veneto il bicchiere di vino, segnatamente rosso, lo chiamano ombra*


E che ne so io???

mica son veneta!!!!


----------



## trilobita (13 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> ombra di vino?


Esatto.
Ma Goldoni,Commedia dell'arte...le baruffe chioggotte?
Niente,a Milano l'aria non è feconda...


----------



## ipazia (13 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Certo. Eh scendi dal vallo di buino. Ecche .....zzo


vallo di buino?? 

ma perchè parlate così strano oggi????


----------



## perplesso (13 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> E che ne so io???
> 
> mica son veneta!!!!


io nemmeno


----------



## ipazia (13 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Esatto.
> Ma Goldoni,Commedia dell'arte...le baruffe chioggotte?
> Niente,a Milano l'aria non è feconda...


nuh Milano 

(comunque a milano c'è un sacco di smog...ecco) 

e no...niente Commedia e Goldoni...(ricordi da liceo, ma al liceo ci davo anche un po' il passalà!)


----------



## perplesso (13 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Siamo a pag 69...  direi una decina di pagine.


al momento non vedo un punto d'avvio dell'OT


----------



## ipazia (13 Luglio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> io nemmeno



e si vede che ti dedichi al vino in interregionale!!


----------



## ipazia (13 Luglio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> al momento non vedo un punto d'avvio dell'OT


in effetti ci si è scivolati dentro naturalmente e senza strappi


----------



## perplesso (13 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> e si vede che ti dedichi al vino in interregionale!!


quando te ne esci con ste cose, mi domando se darti un bacino sulla punta del naso o se strangolarti con la cinghia di trasmissione del Fiorino


----------



## oriente70 (13 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Al re?


Scacco matto al re ?


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Luglio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> al momento non vedo un punto d'avvio dell'OT


Chiama robygno e si risolve portando il 3D in carreggiata. Se Roby nicchia chiudilo e buonanotte


----------



## ipazia (13 Luglio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> quando te ne esci con ste cose, mi domando se darti un bacino sulla punta del naso o se strangolarti con la cinghia di trasmissione del Fiorino




penso che dovresti avere attenzione in entrambi i casi, sì sì :mexican:


----------



## trilobita (13 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> e si vede che ti dedichi al vino in interregionale!!


Sigh!
Caspiterina,chiedo venia!!
Tutto questo periodo,ombra,ombreta,Commedia dell'arte,è scandalosamente ot,io lo scorporerei.
Io eh?
Ma...io sono io...


----------



## ipazia (13 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Sigh!
> Caspiterina,chiedo venia!!
> Tutto questo periodo,ombra,ombreta,Commedia dell'arte,è scandalosamente ot,io lo scorporerei.
> Io eh?
> Ma...io sono io...


:carneval::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## trilobita (13 Luglio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> quando te ne esci con ste cose, mi domando se darti un bacino sulla punta del naso o se strangolarti con la cinghia di trasmissione del Fiorino


Scusa l'ot,ma il tuo fiorino ha la trasmissione a cinghia????


----------



## perplesso (13 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> penso che dovresti avere attenzione in entrambi i casi, sì sì :mexican:


oh sì lo so lo so


----------



## Brunetta (13 Luglio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> oh sì lo so lo so


Ultimo 594 poi O.T.


----------



## trilobita (13 Luglio 2017)

Perentorio,definitivo,indiscutibile....


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Perentorio,definitivo,indiscutibile....


----------



## Orbis Tertius (13 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Perentorio,definitivo,indiscutibile....


Thlon, Uqbar, Orbis Tertius... per l'appunto!


----------



## oriente70 (13 Luglio 2017)

Ok prendiamo l'uomo nella sua totalità fisica mentale e spirituale il suo modo di interagire con  l'universo che lo circonda è dato dal come è stato formato e da come si è evoluto ,detto ciò  reputo che tutto quello che ha interagito con l'uomo durante la sua crescita ha un certo peso per il suo futuro.
Parlando di luci e buio con che concetto le percepisci ? Il si è il no , giusto o sbagliato, il bello e il brutto. Dipende tutto dal sistema di riferimento.
Dove  posizioni  la sorgente luminosa fuori: sopra, sotto , nord, Est ,nello spazio allo Zenith. Mettila dove ti pare comunque proietterà un ombra che ti appartiene ed è solo tua. Senza delegare nulla a nessun altro .


ipazia ha detto:


> sai che non capisco bene?
> 
> Forse serve intendersi sui significati delle parole...
> 
> ...


----------



## oriente70 (13 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Se per me puoi anche restare, in pensione ci vado in orizzontale.


Pure io con i tempi che corrono


----------



## Skorpio (13 Luglio 2017)

*...*

[video=youtube;ebiU8HTv1rY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebiU8HTv1rY[/video]


----------



## oriente70 (13 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> A quanto mi sembra di capire, teoricamente si, praticamente no.


Solo se l'avversario è un pollo.


----------



## oriente70 (13 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Bravo te....e i buchi neri? (non quelli)
> OOPS VEDO GIÀ AMPIAMENTE TRATTATO PRIMA!


Dei buchi neri sono quasi tutti uguali ma hanno Delle sostanziali differenze


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Luglio 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Dei buchi neri sono quasi tutti uguali ma hanno Delle sostanziali differenze


Bene vedo che non state andando OT.


----------



## oriente70 (13 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Bene vedo che non state andando OT.


OT... Ma che vo di??io le abbreviazioni non le capisco ... Se sei così gentile da spiegare


----------



## Orbis Tertius (13 Luglio 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> OT... Ma che vo di??io le abbreviazioni non le capisco ... Se sei così gentile da spiegare


Off topic, fuori dal tema.
Preoccupato dal silenzio del nostro amico... :unhappy:


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Off topic, fuori dal tema.
> Preoccupato dal silenzio del nostro amico... :unhappy:


Sarà su pe' monti a "pensare"


----------



## oriente70 (13 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Off topic, fuori dal tema.
> Preoccupato dal silenzio del nostro amico... :unhappy:


Il nostro amico spero si stia dando da fare per la sua famiglia. Anche se lo vedo nella Merda fino al collo.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (13 Luglio 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Il nostro amico spero si stia dando da fare per la sua famiglia. Anche se lo vedo nella Merda fino al collo.


Si, non deve fare cose inconsulte perché tutto è risolvibile.


----------



## oriente70 (13 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Si, non deve fare cose inconsulte perché tutto è risolvibile.


Spero che riesca.. ma da come ha descritto i fatti ha poca spina dorsale.


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Luglio 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Spero che riesca.. ma da come ha descritto i fatti ha poca spina dorsale.


Non ha scelta. Deve solo pensare ai figli......e se è in grado di gestire può farsi un giro di "play" station di tanto in tanto.


----------



## oriente70 (13 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Non ha scelta. Deve solo pensare ai figli......e se è in grado di gestire può farsi un giro di "play" station di tanto in tanto.


Eppure figo stare con i figli...


----------



## stany (13 Luglio 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Scacco matto al re ?


Si vabbè ....si parlava coi due cavalli avversari.


----------



## stany (13 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Scusa l'ot,ma il tuo fiorino ha la trasmissione a cinghia????


Ci ha messo quella dei pantaloni


----------



## stany (13 Luglio 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ok prendiamo l'uomo nella sua totalità fisica mentale e spirituale il suo modo di interagire con  l'universo che lo circonda è dato dal come è stato formato e da come si è evoluto ,detto ciò  reputo che tutto quello che ha interagito con l'uomo durante la sua crescita ha un certo peso per il suo futuro.
> Parlando di luci e buio con che concetto le percepisci ? Il si è il no , giusto o sbagliato, il bello e il brutto. Dipende tutto dal sistema di riferimento.
> Dove  posizioni  la sorgente luminosa fuori: sopra, sotto , nord, Est ,nello spazio allo Zenith. Mettila dove ti pare comunque proietterà un ombra che ti appartiene ed è solo tua. Senza delegare nulla a nessun altro .


Dai che ti pende..


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Luglio 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Il nostro amico spero si stia dando da fare per la sua famiglia. Anche se lo vedo nella Merda fino al collo.


no non è messo  male più di tanto altri. Deve solo gestire bene il dopo.


----------



## oriente70 (13 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Dai che ti pende..


Ancora non ho raggiunto la fatidica età dei metalli


----------



## stany (13 Luglio 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ancora non ho raggiunto la fatidica età dei metalli


Io si....mi s'è incurvato.


----------



## oriente70 (13 Luglio 2017)

Non voglio fare battute infelici


----------



## stany (13 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Io si....mi s'è incurvato.


Si piega ma non si spezza  (solo con l'azoto liquido).


----------



## stany (13 Luglio 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non voglio fare battute infelici


Non ho capito quella dei metalli.   spiega please (son duro)


----------



## oriente70 (13 Luglio 2017)

Capelli d'argento denti d'oro e cazzo a piombo ...


----------



## stany (13 Luglio 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Capelli d'argento denti d'oro e cazzo a piombo ...


Bella c'è sempre da imparare eh..eh..eh..


----------



## twinpeaks (13 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Quindi le nuove generazioni sono già fallite.


La natura umana è straordinariamente ricca, e capace di reagire. Quindi no, non sono già fallite. Resta che fa veramente male, questa roba.


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> La natura umana è straordinariamente ricca, e capace di reagire. Quindi no, non sono già fallite. Resta che fa veramente male, questa roba.


Leggevo del bambino australiano che ufficialmente non è né maschio né femmina, così ha deciso la madre che sta per diventare padre. Il bambino deciderà da grande cosa essere. Doctor siamo alla frutta. Spero che la natura umana reagisca alla svelta


----------



## twinpeaks (13 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Leggevo del bambino australiano che ufficialmente non è né maschio né femmina, così ha deciso la madre che sta per diventare padre. Il bambino deciderà da grande cosa essere. *Doctor siamo alla frutta*. Spero che la natura umana reagisca alla svelta


Secondo me siamo al conto.


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Secondo me siamo al conto.


Si dice che il migliore ottimista è il pessimista  lo spero non per me ma per i nipoti.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (14 Luglio 2017)

Vedo dal profilo che il nostro amico si è affacciato sul forum ieri alle 22.00.
Quindi è ancora vivo (e meno male).
Il fatto che non scriva può indicare che è già "inciampato", che ha rivisto l'amico e che tutti i buoni propositi sono già andati in frantumi. 
M, se è così scrivi, sappiamo tutti come vanno queste cose: un passo avanti ed uno indietro e sei sempre fermo nello stesso punto.


----------



## trilobita (14 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Vedo dal profilo che il nostro amico si è affacciato sul forum ieri alle 22.00.
> Quindi è ancora vivo (e meno male).
> Il fatto che non scriva può indicare che è già "inciampato", che ha rivisto l'amico e che tutti i buoni propositi sono già andati in frantumi.
> M, se è così scrivi, sappiamo tutti come vanno queste cose: un passo avanti ed uno indietro e sei sempre fermo nello stesso punto.


Può essere che non abbia alcun aggiornamento...


----------



## Roby.roberto (15 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Può essere che non abbia alcun aggiornamento...


Salve Gente 

se non ho scritto è perché ho avuto ZERO TEMPO. Mi sono collegato e ho cercato di seguire tutto quello che avete scritto ma è abbastanza difficile stare al passo con voi. 

Come sto? Boh. Non lo so. Sembro uno zombie, anche perché (colpa anche del caldo) non riesco a dormire.

Con mia moglie non ho ancora parlato e non saprei neanche da dove cominciare il discorso ma ho in mente già qualcosa questo fine settimana. Lei è serena, tranquilla. Stanotte mi sentiva rigirare nel letto e mi ha abbracciato, mi ha chiesto cosa avessi, se sentivo troppo caldo. Mi fa così star male l'idea che se non riesco ad impostare un certo tipo di discorso, potrei ferirla. Lei potrebbe pensare che per tanto tempo ho nascosto un mio disagio e questo potrebbe farla stare male. Lei sta male se intuisce che non le dico le cose.

Lui mi manca nel senso che mi manca sentirlo, parlargli, insomma mi manca l'abitudine (forse lui era una abitudine malsana e sbagliata). Mi manca sapere se sta bene, se sta male, mi fa male il fatto di non poterlo aiutare in qualche modo ma, come mi sono promesso, NO CONTACT. Se cedo adesso, non recupererò più.

Lui mi ha detto che cercherà di non farsi sentire ma se non ce la farà, mi cercherà (questo non so che significa ma spero non lo faccia o almeno non adesso. Ora come ora se tornasse, non so se avrei il coraggio di "evitarlo" e non intendo sessualmente! Tra me e lui sessualmente non ci dovrà più essere nulla perché io sono sposato e sono impegnato e diciamo che "ho messo la testa a posto", e sono intenzionato a mantenere questo proposito). L'altro ieri mi ha inviato un messaggio sul tardi (io ho letto ma non ho risposto) e ha detto che se per farsi passare questa cosa andrà a gettarsi nelle braccia del primo che incontra e sbaglierà, dovrò sentirmi responsabile perché io nei suoi confronti ho una responsabilità.

Prima dice di amarmi e di lasciarmi libero; successivamente dice che se non resisterà, mi cercherà e poi starà a me rispondere o meno; poi se ne esce col fatto della mia responsabilità nei suoi confronti. Sono confuso e turbato. Ho paura che il vero problema adesso inizi a essere lui. Sarà un presentimento, una strana sensazione ma c'è una vocina interna che mi dice che devo stare attento. Una parte di me sa che lui sta soffrendo a causa mia e che non mi farebbe mai del male ma un'altra parte (quella più insistente) mi punge e dice "Occhio che questo qui te la combina!".

Non pensavo potesse essere così difficile. 

Non riesco a stare sereno, non riesco a concentrarmi, non riesco a pensare lucidamente. Accetto consigli.

Sto peggio di quando ho scritto.


*Buon sabato*!


----------



## Blaise53 (15 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Salve Gente
> 
> se non ho scritto è perché ho avuto ZERO TEMPO. Mi sono collegato e ho cercato di seguire tutto quello che avete scritto ma è abbastanza difficile stare al passo con voi.
> 
> ...


La crisi di "astinenza" passerà.


----------



## Roby.roberto (15 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> La crisi di "astinenza" passerà.



Blaise,

la mia non è crisi di "astinenza" anzi...al momento tutto riesco a pensare e tutto potrei fare tranne quello.


----------



## trilobita (15 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Blaise,
> 
> la mia non è crisi di "astinenza" anzi...al momento tutto riesco a pensare e tutto potrei fare tranne quello.


C'è una vecchia canzone che recita così:"D'amore non si muore".


----------



## Blaise53 (15 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> C'è una vecchia canzone che recita così:"D'amore non si muore".


Allora è proprio ammore.


----------



## trilobita (15 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Allora è proprio ammore.


Mi riferivo all'amante.
Lui dice di non essere innamorato.


----------



## Blaise53 (15 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Mi riferivo all'amante.
> Lui dice di non essere innamorato.


Anch'io non sono innamorato, ma non mi faccio tante paranoie


----------



## trilobita (15 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Anch'io non sono innamorato, ma non mi faccio tante paranoie


Avete caratteri diversi,probabilmente,e anche le vicende sono completamente diverse.
Tu cerchi un buco con una donna attorno,lui non cercava nulla,o perlomeno pensava di non averne bisogno.


----------



## Blaise53 (15 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Avete caratteri diversi,probabilmente,e anche le vicende sono completamente diverse.
> Tu cerchi un buco con una donna attorno,lui non cercava nulla,o perlomeno pensava di non averne bisogno.


Ora ha capito che gli piace quindi ha bisogno o almeno così appare, di  "quel" buco con "quell'uomo" attorno.


----------



## trilobita (15 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ora ha capito che gli piace quindi ha bisogno o almeno così appare, di  "quel" buco con "quell'uomo" attorno.


Spero per sua moglie non sia così.


----------



## Roby.roberto (15 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ora ha capito che gli piace quindi ha bisogno o almeno così appare, di  "quel" buco con "quell'uomo" attorno.


No!

Io non ho bisogno di un buco (maschile) attorno. Ora come ora non riuscirei neanche a fare sesso con mia moglie , se proprio devo dirvela tutta perché sono "bloccato" in tutti i sensi.

A me dispiace per quel ragazzo perché so quello che ha passato e subìto nella sua vita e mi dispiace se adesso sta soffrendo. Io non ne sono innamorato però sento di volergli bene ed è normale che mi dispiace se, per causa mia, sta male.


----------



## ipazia (15 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> No!
> 
> Io non ho bisogno di un buco (maschile) attorno. Ora come ora non riuscirei neanche a fare sesso con mia moglie , se proprio devo dirvela tutta perché sono "bloccato" in tutti i sensi.
> 
> *A me dispiace per quel ragazzo perché so quello che ha passato e subìto nella sua vita e mi dispiace se adesso sta soffrendo.* Io non ne sono innamorato però sento di volergli bene ed è normale che mi dispiace se, per causa mia, sta male.



Ciao 

posso chiederti se hai individuato qualcuno, uno spazio, in cui mettere tutto questo che hai vissuto e stai vivendo per poterlo ri-guardare anche attraverso uno sguardo lucido, non coinvolto e che possa sostenerti mentre metti ordine nelle tue emozioni?

Uno spazio solo tuo. In cui ti senti al sicuro e in cui senti al sicuro la tua esperienza. 
E in cui il giudizio di valore non entri. 

I giudizi non servono ad un cazzo quando l'obiettivo è comprendere, ri-ordinare, per poter svuotare la valigia e scegliere cosa tenere per viaggiare leggeri. 

Mi ha colpita il grassetto...a volte negli altri, si ritrovano tracce di noi...riconoscimento di dolori, similitudini...e in quello ci si avvicina...


----------



## twinpeaks (15 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Salve Gente
> 
> se non ho scritto è perché ho avuto ZERO TEMPO. Mi sono collegato e ho cercato di seguire tutto quello che avete scritto ma è abbastanza difficile stare al passo con voi.
> 
> ...


Consigli.

1) NON parlare di tua moglie e della tua famiglia al tuo amico, che evidentemente ne è geloso. E' molto verosimile che si sia innamorato di te proprio perchè sei un uomo che desidera le donne e soprattutto un padre. Questa è la tragedia/scacco tipica degli omosessuali, che nella lista dei loro oggetti di desiderio mettono al primissimo posto proprio eterosessuali e padri. Tu gli hai corrisposto, e hai dunque realizzato (forse per la prima volta) il suo desiderio principale. Difficile che rinunci a te senza lottare. L'annuncio che ti ha fatto ("mi getterò nelle braccia del primo che passa e sarà colpa tua") è insieme a) un chiaro tentativo di suscitare la tua gelosia b) la descrizione precisa della sua situazione normale, perchè appunto per gli omosessuali (le persone che sono omosessuali nel profondo, non le persone che hanno esperienze omosessuali più o meno frequenti) le relazioni con altri omosessuali sono un ripiego, visto che il loro vero oggetto di desiderio sono gli eterosessuali (il che spiega anche la loro promiscuità compulsiva).

2) Rinnovo il mio consiglio di rivolgerti a un terapeuta, e di nuovo ti comunico la mia sensazione (non certezza) che forse ti troveresti meglio con una terapeuta donna. Vacci al più presto. Sia per il sollievo di cui hai impellente bisogno, sia perchè devi al più presto trovare il modo giusto per comprendere che significato ha per te la tua esperienza. Dico al più presto perchè:

3) Tua moglie inevitabilmente si accorge che non stai bene. Se non intervengono fatti nuovi, puoi anche continuare a tacere della tua esperienza, e se le cose si normalizzeranno questo momento di disagio passerà. Però, è possibile che intervengano fatti nuovi, in particolare è possibile (non probabile, non ho idea del grado di probabilità dell'evento perchè non ne so abbastanza) è possibile, dicevo, che il tuo amico sia spinto, dal profondo turbamento che certo tocca anche lui, a fare la sciocchezza di rivelare a tua moglie la vostra relazione. NON, ripeto NON parlarne con il tuo amico, NON, ripeto NON minacciarlo, supplicarlo, etc. NON parlargliene proprio, e se ti minaccia lui di rivelare tutto a tua moglie non andare in collera, non minacciarlo, non supplicarlo: digli che può fare come vuole, ma che quando ti parla così non lo riconosci. Però tieni presente che questa cosa è possibile che accada. E' possibile come sarebbe possibile se lui fosse una donna, foste diventati amanti, tu non ne fossi innamorato e lei invece sì, e disperatamente. Se tua moglie viene a sapere della vostra relazione, tu devi essere in grado di parlargliene in modo e con un tono che le permettano di ascoltarti. Adesso NON ne sei in grado, perchè non riesci a spiegarla neanche a te stesso, figuriamoci a lei. Quindi vai da un/una terapeuta, SUBITO, cerca di ritrovare l'orientamento e la lucidità, e di spiegarti l'accaduto.

Buon sabato anche a te e in bocca al lupo.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Luglio 2017)

Concordo con tw.
Credo che lui sia destabilizzato più di te.
E quando si sta così la cosa migliore è non confermare la drammaticità e abbassare il livello della tensione.
Questo vale per tutte le relazioni che suscitano un vissuto abbandonico.
Per quanto riguarda te, boh io non credo a esperienze sessuali insignificanti, figurati omosessuali in una vita da eterosessuali. 
Certamente credo che nessuno possa darti risposte, ma le debba trovare tu, con aiuto, far finta che non sia successo nulla non funziona mai.


----------



## Roby.roberto (15 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> posso chiederti se* hai individuato qualcuno, uno spazio, in cui mettere tutto questo che hai vissuto e stai vivendo per poterlo ri-guardare anche attraverso uno sguardo lucido, non coinvolto e che possa sostenerti mentre metti ordine nelle tue emozioni*?
> 
> ...



No :-(

Oggi sta succedendo il CAOS. 

Lui mi ha mandato circa una ventina di messaggi e fatto non so quante chiamate. Io l'ho ignorato e, sinceramente, sta diventando assillante. 

Poco fa mi ha scritto che non è giusto che non rispondo neanche al telefono e che sono sordo al suo dolore. 
Temo che questo possa fare qualche cazzata (come faccio a tenerlo tranquillo? Cosa gli dico? Se gli rispondo, in lui si riaccende la speranza di non so cosa e questo non va per niente). Non so più che fare. Non conosco psicologhe a cui rivolgermi anche se mi sto informando e farlo con mia moglie tra i piedi non è facile.

A questo si aggiunge LEI (mia moglie) che inizia a capire che qualcosa non va. E se questa mi diventa sospettosa, qui CROLLA TUTTO IL PALAZZO :-(

Ipazia, quanto vorrei un posto tutto mio! Un posto solo mio! Vorrei scomparire per un paio di giorni dal pianeta e risvegliarmi e dire "Cavolo, era solo un brutto sogno!".

Le mie paure sono tante:

1. E se lui chiama perché davvero ha bisogno di qualcosa e io lo rifiuto? So che non è bello alzare i muri in questo modo e rifiutare le persone, ma non vedo altra soluzione ragionevole.

2. E se lui, visto che non gli rispondo, commette qualche sciocchezza? Non ha un passato felice e questa cosa già lo tormentava, tanto che mi diceva che grazie a me si sentiva meglio e lo avevo tirato da un "pozzo nero". Parlava sempre di questo pozzo nero e anche nell'ultimo messaggio mi ha scritto che sente che il suo "pozzo nero" lo sta risucchiando. E se avesse bisogno anche lui di un terapeuta? :-(

3. E se lui fa la cazzata di raccontare a mia moglie? :-/ Purtroppo conosce il suo numero -( e questo per dirvi come non era affatto mia intenzione tradirla con questo tipo. Figuratevi che c'eravamo scambiati pure i numeri!!!)


QUESTA STORIA NON FINIRA' BENE, ME LO SENTO :-(


----------



## Roby.roberto (15 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo con tw.
> *Credo che lui sia destabilizzato più di te*.
> E quando si sta così* la cosa migliore è non confermare la drammaticità e abbassare il livello della tensione*.
> Questo vale per tutte le relazioni che suscitano un vissuto abbandonico.
> ...


Quindi gli rispondo? Ho paura di sentirlo al tel perché non so che reazione avrà, non sono in grado né di consolarlo, né di arrabbiarmi, né di mandarlo a xxxxxxx 
Come faccio a riflettere su questa situazione se lui mi mette quest'ansia addosso e mi assilla? Non ce la posso fare.

Ora sono partiti i messaggi offensivi...li sta inviando in questo momento. Io non rispondo. Spero la smetta.


----------



## Roby.roberto (15 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Consigli.
> 
> 1) NON parlare di tua moglie e della tua famiglia al tuo amico, che evidentemente ne è geloso. E' molto verosimile che si sia innamorato di te proprio perchè sei un uomo che desidera le donne e soprattutto un padre. Questa è la tragedia/scacco tipica degli omosessuali, che nella lista dei loro oggetti di desiderio mettono al primissimo posto proprio eterosessuali e padri. Tu gli hai corrisposto, e hai dunque realizzato (forse per la prima volta) il suo desiderio principale. *Difficile che rinunci a te senza lottare*. L'annuncio che ti ha fatto ("mi getterò nelle braccia del primo che passa e sarà colpa tua") è insieme a) un chiaro tentativo di suscitare la tua gelosia b) la descrizione precisa della sua situazione normale, perchè appunto per gli omosessuali (le persone che sono omosessuali nel profondo, non le persone che hanno esperienze omosessuali più o meno frequenti) le relazioni con altri omosessuali sono un ripiego, visto che il loro vero oggetto di desiderio sono gli eterosessuali (il che spiega anche la loro promiscuità compulsiva).
> 
> ...



Uno dei suoi messaggi di oggi diceva proprio esattamente le tue stesse parole *"NON RINUNCIO A TE SENZA LOTTARE!*" . Fino all'altra sera mi lasciava libero perché se uno ama, lascia la libertà all'amato.
Oggi ha iniziato a fare il possessivo. Non pensavo potesse essere assillante e ossessionato fino a questo punto!

Logico che non gli parlo di mia moglie e non gli dirò più niente (non lo sento dall'altra sera).

Ora mi sta scrivendo che sono un maniaco schifoso che lo ha solo usato per i suoi scopi e che ha ingannato la moglie!!!!

Porca xxxxxxxxx questo lo dirà a mia moglie. Cazzo! Questo è matto. O si calma o lo farò calmare io! Mi ha rotto proprio le palle adesso! Sta esagerando! Si è ammattito.


----------



## ciliegia (15 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Quindi gli rispondo? Ho paura di sentirlo al tel perché non so che reazione avrà, non sono in grado né di consolarlo, né di arrabbiarmi, né di mandarlo a xxxxxxx
> Come faccio a riflettere su questa situazione se lui mi mette quest'ansia addosso e mi assilla? Non ce la posso fare.
> 
> Ora sono partiti i messaggi offensivi...li sta inviando in questo momento. Io non rispondo. Spero la smetta.


Forse, come suggeriva [MENTION=7008]twinpeaks[/MENTION], potresti rispondergli che con questo modo di fare non lo riconosci e che semmai ne riparlerete quando lui sarà più tranquillo. Sempre restando fermo sul fatto che indietro non si torna.


----------



## perplesso (15 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> No :-(
> 
> Oggi sta succedendo il CAOS.
> 
> ...


sono d'accordo.  non finirà bene.


----------



## Roby.roberto (15 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Forse, come suggeriva @_twinpeaks_, potresti rispondergli che con questo modo di fare non lo riconosci e che semmai ne riparlerete quando lui sarà più tranquillo. Sempre restando fermo sul fatto che indietro non si torna.



Ora come ora, per tutto quello che mi sta scrivendo che mi sta intasando un telefono, gli prenderei la testa e gliela sfracellerei contro il muro. Mi dà del pervertito e ha detto "Aspettati la mia vendetta".

OK, calmo. 

Lo ignoro. Secondo me fa così perché lo ignoro. Sospettavo che avesse un carattere infantile e infatti...

Lui mi minaccia e io lo punisco con il SILENZIO.


----------



## twinpeaks (15 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> No :-(
> 
> Oggi sta succedendo il CAOS.
> 
> ...


Opporre al tuo amico un muro di silenzio non è una scelta consigliabile. Così è più facile per te stargli lontano, ma esaspera lui. Meglio accettare di parlargli, meglio di persona, non ti invischiare in scambi infiniti di messaggi che incoraggiano l'isteria. Non andare a casa sua, parlagli in un luogo pubblico; e cerca di ascoltare, più che di parlare. Digli francamente del tuo turbamento e del tuo disorientamento, ascoltalo quando ti parla del suo. L'unica cosa che non devi fare assolutamente è tornarci a letto. Cerca di vederlo in un luogo dove sia molto difficile o impossibile persino un gesto affettuoso, un bacio, etc. 
Il "pozzo nero" di cui parla il tuo amico è, molto probabilmente, la depressione, la solitudine, il disprezzo di sè. Ricambiando il suo desiderio, anche se non il suo amore, hai realizzato la sua speranza più cara; e poi gliel'hai tolta. E' comprensibile che reagisca così. Ricorda, però, che tu NON sei responsabile per lui. Sei responsabile anzitutto per te stesso, per i tuoi figli e per tua moglie. Nei suoi riguardi, hai solo la responsabilità che abbiamo nei riguardi di chiunque altro, quella di non infliggere sofferenze non necessarie. 
Per trovare una terapeuta vai dal tuo medico di famiglia o telefonagli, informalo che non deve parlarne con tua moglie (è tenuto al segreto), chiedi a lui e prendi appuntamento. In bocca al lupo.


----------



## twinpeaks (15 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Uno dei suoi messaggi di oggi diceva proprio esattamente le tue stesse parole *"NON RINUNCIO A TE SENZA LOTTARE!*" . Fino all'altra sera mi lasciava libero perché se uno ama, lascia la libertà all'amato.
> Oggi ha iniziato a fare il possessivo. Non pensavo potesse essere assillante e ossessionato fino a questo punto!
> 
> Logico che non gli parlo di mia moglie e non gli dirò più niente (non lo sento dall'altra sera).
> ...


Ti ho appena risposto, prima che mi replicassi tu. Non è un matto e non è un mostro. Calmati, eventualmente fatti prescrivere un farmaco dal tuo medico. Parlagli, invece, nei modi che ti ho illustrato. Il silenzio peggiora le cose. E' un bel casino ma non la fine del mondo.


----------



## Roby.roberto (15 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Opporre al tuo amico un muro di silenzio non è una scelta consigliabile. Così è più facile per te stargli lontano, ma esaspera lui.* Meglio accettare di parlargli, meglio di persona*, non ti invischiare in scambi infiniti di messaggi che incoraggiano l'isteria. Non andare a casa sua, parlagli in un luogo pubblico; e cerca di ascoltare, più che di parlare. Digli francamente del tuo turbamento e del tuo disorientamento, ascoltalo quando ti parla del suo. L'unica cosa che non devi fare assolutamente è tornarci a letto. Cerca di vederlo in un luogo dove sia molto difficile o impossibile persino un gesto affettuoso, un bacio, etc.
> Il "pozzo nero" di cui parla il tuo amico è, molto probabilmente, la depressione, la solitudine, il disprezzo di sè. Ricambiando il suo desiderio, anche se non il suo amore, hai realizzato la sua speranza più cara; e poi gliel'hai tolta. E' comprensibile che reagisca così. Ricorda, però, che tu NON sei responsabile per lui. Sei responsabile anzitutto per te stesso, per i tuoi figli e per tua moglie. Nei suoi riguardi, hai solo la responsabilità che abbiamo nei riguardi di chiunque altro, quella di non infliggere sofferenze non necessarie.
> Per trovare una terapeuta vai dal tuo medico di famiglia o telefonagli, informalo che non deve parlarne con tua moglie (è tenuto al segreto), chiedi a lui e prendi appuntamento. In bocca al lupo.


Grazie. Apprezzo molto quello che hai scritto ma adesso non me la sento di parlargli. Posso chiamarlo più tardi (non sto rispondendo ai messaggi propeio per evitare fraintendimenti) e dirgli di vederci in un luogo pubblico in settimana. Io non vado da lui e non lo voglio nemmeno qui.

L'ho sempre ascoltato, avevamo un bellissimo rapporto prima di fare i coglioni. 

Non pensavo reagisse così, non me l'aspettavo. Non mi aspettavo che la prendesse bene ma neanche in questo modo.

Mi ha scritto che "Ho preso il suo cuore e l'ho gettato in pasto ai coccodrilli" ma non è così :-( Io gli ho voluto bene veramente.

Mi sta insultando ... Dio mio...nemmeno durante l'adolescenza ho vissuto situazioni del genere e di ragazze ne ho fatte soffrire :-(


----------



## Skorpio (15 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Ora come ora, per tutto quello che mi sta scrivendo che mi sta intasando un telefono, gli prenderei la testa e gliela sfracellerei contro il muro. Mi dà del pervertito e ha detto "Aspettati la mia vendetta".
> 
> OK, calmo.
> 
> ...


Depotenzialo anche magari..

Scaricagli le armi... Digli che tua moglie sa tutto.. magari a tua moglie digli una mezza verità, non so... Che questo inventera cose assurde perché ha perso la testa...

Prendi questi come consigli semplici, e x la contingenza..


----------



## Roby.roberto (15 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Depotenzialo anche magari..
> 
> Scaricagli le armi... Digli che tua moglie sa tutto.. magari a tua moglie digli una mezza verità, non so... Che questo inventera cose assurde perché ha perso la testa...
> 
> Prendi questi come consigli semplici, e x la contingenza..



NO! Questo è matto. Mi sta scrivendo cose allucinanti. 
Ma nemmeno nei film!

Devo andare. Mia moglie inizia a fare domande. Cazzarola...


----------



## twinpeaks (15 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Grazie. Apprezzo molto quello che hai scritto ma adesso non me la sento di parlargli. Posso chiamarlo più tardi (non sto rispondendo ai messaggi propeio per evitare fraintendimenti) e dirgli di vederci in un luogo pubblico in settimana. Io non vado da lui e non lo voglio nemmeno qui.
> 
> L'ho sempre ascoltato, avevamo un bellissimo rapporto prima di fare i coglioni.
> 
> ...


Di niente. Se non te la senti di parlargli subito, fai bene a telefonargli e proporgli un incontro in luogo pubblico la settimana prossima. Cerca di stare calmo, nella telefonata. Prevedi sin d'ora che il tuo amico toccherà tutta la tastiera emotiva, dalla minaccia al ricatto morale, e NON rispondere a tono, morditi la lingua, ascolta e basta, e ripeti che ne parlerete di persona, invitandolo (non intimandogli) a smetterla di tempestarti di messaggi. Digli che avete bisogno di un po' di calma entrambi, per parlare.

Quando hai fatto soffrire le ragazze, non eri l'unico oggetto di desiderio disponibile per loro: potevano sempre dire, e dopo un po' si saranno dette, "morto un papa se ne fa un altro". Per il tuo amico, non è così facile, e ti ho spiegato il perchè più sopra. Chiederti di perdonarlo è troppo, ma cerca di capire la sua situazione, è importante per risolvere le cose nel migliore dei modi.


----------



## Roby.roberto (15 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Opporre al tuo amico un muro di silenzio non è una scelta consigliabile. Così è più facile per te stargli lontano, ma esaspera lui. Meglio accettare di parlargli, meglio di persona, non ti invischiare in scambi infiniti di messaggi che incoraggiano l'isteria. Non andare a casa sua, parlagli in un luogo pubblico; e cerca di ascoltare, più che di parlare. Digli francamente del tuo turbamento e del tuo disorientamento, ascoltalo quando ti parla del suo. L'unica cosa che non devi fare assolutamente è tornarci a letto. Cerca di vederlo in un luogo dove sia molto difficile o impossibile persino un gesto affettuoso, un bacio, etc.
> Il "*pozzo nero*" di cui parla il tuo amico è, molto probabilmente, *la depressione, la solitudine, il disprezzo di sè. *Ricambiando il suo desiderio, anche se non il suo amore, hai realizzato la sua speranza più cara; e poi gliel'hai tolta. E' comprensibile che reagisca così. Ricorda, però, che tu NON sei responsabile per lui. Sei responsabile anzitutto per te stesso, per i tuoi figli e per tua moglie. Nei suoi riguardi, hai solo la responsabilità che abbiamo nei riguardi di chiunque altro, quella di non infliggere sofferenze non necessarie.
> Per trovare una terapeuta vai dal tuo medico di famiglia o telefonagli, informalo che non deve parlarne con tua moglie (è tenuto al segreto), chiedi a lui e prendi appuntamento. In bocca al lupo.



Grazie! Hai proprio centrato. Lui si disprezza ma non è colpa sua se nel suo passato sono successe cose terribili.

Ascolterò il tuo consiglio e lo ascolterò e poi gli dirò quello che turba me.

E poi...che Dio mi aiuti e mi assista.

Non me la sono cercata ma è stato peggio di una droga, una volta iniziato, non ho più saputo smettere :-(

Grazie ancora!!


----------



## twinpeaks (15 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Depotenzialo anche magari..
> 
> Scaricagli le armi... *Digli che tua moglie sa tutto.. magari a tua moglie digli una mezza verità, non so*... Che questo inventera cose assurde perché ha perso la testa...
> 
> Prendi questi come consigli semplici, e x la contingenza..


Molto meglio NON fare nessuna di queste due cose. Alla moglie su un tema simile non si possono dire "mezze verità", e dire all'amico che la moglie sa tutto = invitarlo a sfidare la moglie a un duello all'OK Corral dove vince chi ama di più (lui).


----------



## twinpeaks (15 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Grazie! Hai proprio centrato. Lui si disprezza ma non è colpa sua se nel suo passato sono successe cose terribili.
> 
> Ascolterò il tuo consiglio e lo ascolterò e poi gli dirò quello che turba me.
> 
> ...


Stai più tranquillo che puoi, prendi eventualmente un farmaco per l'ansia (fattelo prescrivere, non prenderne uno a caso). Sono cose che succedono, non crucciarti con le ossessioni "colpa mia, colpa sua, colpa della società, di Dio, dell'infanzia difficile. E' andata così. Adesso fai del tuo meglio per risolvere. In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Molto meglio NON fare nessuna di queste due cose. Alla moglie su un tema simile non si possono dire "mezze verità", e dire all'amico che la moglie sa tutto = invitarlo a sfidare la moglie a un duello all'OK Corral dove vince chi ama di più (lui).


Non per invitarlo alla sfida, ma per togliergli l'arma del dire: faccio un casino a casa tua

Se a casa mia deve x forza scoppiare una bomba, almeno la vorrei piazzare io dove dico io e come dico io.

Poi.. se c'è una maniera x evitare l'esplosione, ben venga


----------



## twinpeaks (15 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non per invitarlo alla sfida, ma per togliergli l'arma del dire: faccio un casino a casa tua
> 
> Se a casa mia deve x forza scoppiare una bomba, almeno la vorrei piazzare io dove dico io e come dico io.
> 
> Poi.. se c'è una maniera x evitare l'esplosione, ben venga


Ho capito la tua intenzione, ma la situazione non è = a quella di un marito con l'amante (donna) che lo tampina. Fosse così, la tua soluzione, per quanto pericolosa, potrebbe funzionare.

Qui l'amante è un uomo, omosessuale, che da quanto capisco per la primissima volta nella sua vita è stato ricambiato da un uomo, eterosessuale, marito e padre, il quale coincide al 90% con il fantasma interiore che orienta tutta la sua vita interiore, erotica e non solo. Per farla corta, la posta in gioco per l'amante maschio è infinitamente superiore alla posta in gioco per l'amante femmina, perchè a) lui sa benissimo, dentro di sè, che questa occasione è probabilmente l'unica che gli capiterà in tutta la vita, se non la porta al lieto fine non ci sarà il replay b) la coincidenza tra persona reale e fantasma interiore attiva forze archetipiche molto potenti, che possono condurlo a fare cose che altrimenti il rispetto umano, l'affetto che prova per il suo amante, anche semplicemente l'imbarazzo gli impedirebbero di fare. 

Per darti un'idea della posta in gioco, un'analogia:  un'amante femmina che aspetta un figlio dal marito, che lo ha concepito in lei volontariamente e con gioia, per poi cambiare idea, scacciarla e non parlarle più. La posta in gioco più o meno è quella.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Ho capito la tua intenzione, ma la situazione non è = a quella di un marito con l'amante (donna) che lo tampina. Fosse così, la tua soluzione, per quanto pericolosa, potrebbe funzionare.
> 
> Qui l'amante è un uomo, omosessuale, che da quanto capisco per la primissima volta nella sua vita è stato ricambiato da un uomo, eterosessuale, marito e padre, il quale coincide al 90% con il fantasma interiore che orienta tutta la sua vita interiore, erotica e non solo. Per farla corta, la posta in gioco per l'amante maschio è infinitamente superiore alla posta in gioco per l'amante femmina, perchè a) lui sa benissimo, dentro di sè, che questa occasione è probabilmente l'unica che gli capiterà in tutta la vita, se non la porta al lieto fine non ci sarà il replay b) la coincidenza tra persona reale e fantasma interiore attiva forze archetipiche molto potenti, che possono condurlo a fare cose che altrimenti il rispetto umano, l'affetto che prova per il suo amante, anche semplicemente l'imbarazzo gli impedirebbero di fare.
> 
> Per darti un'idea della posta in gioco, un'analogia:  un'amante femmina che aspetta un figlio dal marito, che lo ha concepito in lei volontariamente e con gioia, per poi cambiare idea, scacciarla e non parlarle più. La posta in gioco più o meno è quella.


:up:


----------



## ipazia (15 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> No :-(
> 
> Oggi sta succedendo il CAOS.
> 
> ...


Intanto quoto ogni singola parola ti ha finora detto twin.

La cosa più importante è che tu fermi il cervello (le previsioni per il futuro, andrà bene, andrà male) e inizi a respirare, con calma. 

punti 1 e 2 che mi hai scritto: 
adesso pensi a te. Punto. 

Lui è adulto. 
Ha vissuto senza te fino al momento in cui ti ha incontrato e continuerà a vivere anche da adesso in avanti. 
E' capace. 

Tu pensa a te. A calmarti. A respirare. 

L'universo è incasinato, ma non si è incrinato  

Prima di parlare con lui hai bisogno di essere calmo, per non farti "tirar dentro". Quindi prendi tempo. 
Ma non pensare minimamente alle punizioni. Al silenzio. Non serve a niente il silenzio. 

Anzi, lui va in escalation. E tu ti carichi di ansia e paura. (e anticipi tragedie che magari non avverranno neanche, ma finisci in loop e perdi lucidità). 

Rimanda piuttosto come hai ipotizzato. 

E quando gli parlerai vai calmo. 
E con una linea chiara in testa, la tua linea. 

Quello che puoi fare tu è essere fermo, calmo.
 Anche fiducioso del fatto che se sei arrivato ad oggi, sei capace di affrontare quel che verrà. 

Sei stato capace fino ad ora, no? 
Quindi sei ancora capace e lo sarai anche domani e dopodomani. 

Poi, come hai detto tu...sarà quel che dio vorrà. 

E, come ha detto twin, con lui morditi la lingua, lunghi e profondi respiri. 

Non lo puoi controllare con la forza o con l'imposizione...lo puoi portare però alla calma esponendoti a lui nel tuo dolore. Con fermezza. E senza opposizione. Fermo e sicuro in te. E in quello che hai deciso di fare. 

Non gli hai fatto nessun torto. Non l'hai manipolato o chissà che altro. Non sei un mostro tu, e non lo è neppure lui. 
Siete due esseri umani che in comune hanno dolore. 
Usa i ponti...e non le barricate. 

Ma coi piedi ben piantati in te. 

Lui adesso ti sta mostrando una parte di lui. Che tu fatichi a riconoscere. 
Guardalo. Per capire. Ma ricordati di chi è. 
Non è un mostro. 

Semplicemente non sa come reagire, è ferito e le "bestie" ferite sono così.

Ma non è un mostro. Tientelo bene in mente. 


E cerca qualcuno per te. Non posticipare. 

Comunque...te lo firmo...l'universo è esattamente dove l'hai lasciato. 
E lo troverai sempre dove sta. Intorno a te.

A volte sembra che tutto stia crollando, fa paurissima...ma non è davvero la fine del mondo. 

Solo alla morte non c'è soluzione. 
Ed è esattamente così. Una soluzione la si trova sempre.


----------



## oriente70 (15 Luglio 2017)

Cosa pensa di risolvere il Passivo se parla con tua moglie??? Mica spera che tu dopo vai da lui ... è un cojone ...sta rilanciando al buio. 
Fagli capire che non risolve nulla a fa la vittima  e che qualunque cosa fa ha chiuso ... Non dargli speranze.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (15 Luglio 2017)

La situazione è difficile, non date consigli. Lasciate che twin peaks lo orienti...


----------



## Blaise53 (16 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> La situazione è difficile, non date consigli. Lasciate che twin peaks lo orienti...


Quoto.


----------



## ipazia (16 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> No :-(
> 
> Oggi sta succedendo il CAOS.
> 
> ...


Hey, M. 

sei riuscito a dormire un po'?


----------



## flower7700 (17 Luglio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Chiedo, quindi :
> se doveste scoprire che il vostro marito/compagno vi tradisce non con una donna ma con un uomo la reazione sarebbe la stessa ?


Non ho letto tutte le 80 pagine rispondo direttamente al tuo quesito:

Sarebbe diverso sì ! Se so che va con un uomo allora troncherei tutto immediatamente poiché non ho mezzi per combattere l'avversario , se invece va con una donna potrei perdonare e ritentare (cosa già fatta in passato errore madornale tornare indietro un calcio in culo e via).


----------



## Blaise53 (17 Luglio 2017)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutte le 80 pagine rispondo direttamente al tuo quesito:
> 
> Sarebbe diverso sì ! Se so che va con un uomo allora troncherei tutto immediatamente poiché non ho mezzi per combattere l'avversario , se invece va con una donna potrei perdonare e ritentare (cosa già fatta in passato errore madornale tornare indietro un calcio in culo e via).


"Omofoba" ...........in queso caso è sempre una questione di buco solo con vista palle.


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Pugliese?
> Suvvia, è una cosa risaputa.La portavo come esempio per dire che in certi contesti il fenomeno è tutt'altro che desueto.Mi dirai che non produco dati statistici per sostenere tale affermazione. (Vendola ?!)


Si, pugliese ma lo avrei scritto anche se fossi stato lombardo.
Che sia una 'cosa risaputa' è una affermazione apodittica e priva di riscontri che aggiunge del ridicolo alle tue affermazioni, e allora rido che è meglio.
Di tutti i luoghi comuni possibili e immaginabili questo davvero mi mancava (cosa c'entri Vendola non lo so, forse che l'avere avuto un Presidente di Regione gay caratterizza un'intera popolazione ?)...


----------



## stany (17 Luglio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Si, pugliese ma lo avrei scritto anche se fossi stato lombardo.
> Che sia una 'cosa risaputa' è una affermazione apodittica e priva di riscontri che aggiunge del ridicolo alle tue affermazioni, e allora rido che è meglio.
> Di tutti i luoghi comuni possibili e immaginabili questo davvero mi mancava (cosa c'entri Vendola non lo so, forse che l'avere avuto un Presidente di Regione gay caratterizza un'intera popolazione ?)...


No,al contrario....ne è l'espressione.
Non ti offendere.ma queste "elucubrazioni" sono frutto di valutazioni fatte da e con gente della tua regione; era un riscontro oggettivo anche se empirico,senza velleità scientifiche,naturalmente.
Per esperienza so che in Puglia c'erano (ci sono!?) bellissime ragazze. Così come le cronache descrivono appunto la casistica di queste, che saranno portate per indole ed estetica allo spettacolo,e quindi curano moltissimo la propria immagine,così non sarà difficile individuare personaggi maschi delle arti della cultura o,della stessa politica,appartenere al mondo omosex e non farne mistero. Il non farne mistero potrebbe essere la ragione per cui allora,apparentemente vi sia una concentrazione maggiore in tale regione,piuttosto che nelle vicine Calabria o Sicilia che ,pur avendo fatto parte della MAGNA GRECIA(errata corrige),oggi hanno un altro approccio rispetto alla questione. Poi è sempre possibile che io sbagli....


----------



## stany (17 Luglio 2017)

P.s. Anche in Sicilia c'è: Crocetta


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> No,al contrario....ne è l'espressione.
> Non ti offendere.ma queste "elucubrazioni" sono frutto di valutazioni fatte da e con gente della tua regione; era un riscontro oggettivo anche se empirico,senza velleità scientifiche,naturalmente.
> Per esperienza so che in Puglia c'erano (ci sono!?) bellissime ragazze. Così come le cronache descrivono appunto la casistica di queste, che saranno portate per indole ed estetica allo spettacolo,e quindi curano moltissimo la propria immagine,così non sarà difficile individuare personaggi maschi delle arti della cultura o,della stessa politica,appartenere al mondo omosex e non farne mistero. Il non farne mistero potrebbe essere la ragione per cui allora,apparentemente vi sia una concentrazione maggiore in tale regione,piuttosto che nelle vicine Calabria o Sicilia che ,pur avendo fatto parte della Trinacria,oggi hanno un altro approccio rispetto alla questione. Poi è sempre possibile che io sbagli....


Tranquillo.
Mi offendo solo se dovessero dirmi qualcosa di 'vero'.
Se mi dicessi che i meridionali - in genere - sono più indolenti potrei tranquillamente concordare (ovviamente per sommi capi, la stragrande maggioranza delle persone che conosco e frequento si ammazza di lavoro) ma di fronte a certe 'elucubrazioni' (eufemismo) mi fermo.
Se poi è tua intenzione correggere il tiro e affermare che in Puglia, rispetto ad altre realtà del Meridione, il fenomeno è semplicemente più evidente poichè 'emerso' in conseguenza di un clima decisamente più tollerante che altrove, allora è differente e non posso che esserne contento.


----------



## flower7700 (17 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> "Omofoba" ...........in queso caso è sempre una questione di buco solo con vista palle.


C'è differenza ! Non è questione di buco perché altrimenti poteva prendersi una bambola gonfiabile o altri gadget a forma di buco. 

E' una questione mentale. 
Se va con un uomo non è etero. 

Un uomo etero, ma che lo sente veramente, potrebbe anche usare lo strap-on fatto dalla sua donna ma mai con un uomo. 

Qui lui è in crisi non perché ha usato un buco con le palle (tanto per usare la tua definizione) ma perché sente che qualcosa è cambiato in lui, dunque ha il sospetto che come minimo è bisex. Questa consapevolezza può cambiare una vita. Se proprio voleva trombare allora donne chissà quante ne trovava eppure non le ha cercate, anzi ha rifiutato le offerte avute in passato mentre con questo uomo è andato subito, dunque una riflessione dovrebbe farsela.

E neppure io andrei a dire NULLA alla moglie. Se vuole viversela lo faccia ma stia zitto e continui a fare il buon marito e padre di famiglia. Se un giorno scopre di essere gay sul serio allora cambia la storia in quel caso meglio un coming out.


----------



## stany (17 Luglio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Tranquillo.
> Mi offendo solo se dovessero dirmi qualcosa di 'vero'.
> Se mi dicessi che i meridionali - in genere - sono più indolenti potrei tranquillamente concordare (ovviamente per sommi capi, la stragrande maggioranza delle persone che conosco e frequento si ammazza di lavoro) ma di fronte a certe 'elucubrazioni' (eufemismo) mi fermo.
> Se poi è tua intenzione correggere il tiro e affermare che in Puglia, rispetto ad altre realtà del Meridione, il fenomeno è semplicemente più evidente poichè 'emerso' in conseguenza di un clima decisamente più tollerante che altrove, allora è differente e non posso che esserne contento.


Beh...credo di aver dato questa "giustificazione" che dici.
Per mia abitudine non parlo di argomenti in genere che non conosca,almeno ad un certo livello,tale per cui possa fermarmi quando rilevi l'inconsistenza delle mie informazioni o,il dibattito si faccia troppo elevato. Per esempio,in Puglia ci ho vissuto quarant'anni fa per circa sei mesi.


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Per esempio,in Puglia ci ho vissuto quarant'anni fa per circa sei mesi.


E l'hai trovata particolarmente affollata da omosessuali ?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Luglio 2017)

flower7700 ha detto:


> C'è differenza ! Non è questione di buco perché altrimenti poteva prendersi una bambola gonfiabile o altri gadget a forma di buco.
> 
> E' una questione mentale.
> Se va con un uomo non è etero.
> ...


Quoto tutto tranne il continuare e stare zitto
Se scoperto il risultato sarà devastante
Se vuole continuare lasci la moglie


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Beh...credo di aver dato questa "giustificazione" che dici.


...che ammetterai essere cosa ben diversa dal dire che in certe zone c'è maggiore concentrazione di persone con una data tendenza...da sempre - ad esempio - città come Bologna e/o Milano sono maggiormente caratterizzate dalla presenza di persone omosex, vuoi perchè il luogo è da sempre particolarmente 'tollerante' (Bologna) oppure perchè, come nel caso di Milano, il settore 'moda' la fa da padrone con tutte le conseguenze del caso...


----------



## stany (17 Luglio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> E l'hai trovata particolarmente affollata da omosessuali ?


Beh..all'epoca capirai che i costumi erano generalmente diversi....Non direi però; il "dibattito" è nato recentemente,come dicevo,anche con gente pugliese e/o frequenta da sempre quella regione. I ricordi più vividi sono quelli dei motoscafi blu dei contrabbandieri e la visita alla portaerei americana Indipendence,che dopo una ventina d'anni avrebbe partecipato alla seconda guerra del golfo.

Vorrei ricordare che il dibattito sulla sessualità omo è nato dalla domanda che mi ponevo sul caso in argomento,e non per una deliberata critica o dileggio nei confronti di una regione piuttosto che un'altra.


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> I ricordi più vividi sono quelli dei motoscafi blu dei contrabbandieri e la visita alla portaerei americana Indipendence,che dopo una ventina d'anni avrebbe partecipato alla seconda guerra del golfo


Non grandi ricordi mi pare di capire...
P.S. : ti trovavi dalle parti di Brindisi ?


----------



## stany (17 Luglio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non grandi ricordi mi pare di capire...
> P.S. : ti trovavi dalle parti di Brindisi ?


Son passati quattro decenni e,come hai intuito,essendo militare (di leva), uscivo poco....in borghese ,ci si cambiava all'esterno. Si son stato a Brindisi,Taranto (San Vito).


----------



## Blaise53 (17 Luglio 2017)

flower7700 ha detto:


> C'è differenza ! Non è questione di buco perché altrimenti poteva prendersi una bambola gonfiabile o altri gadget a forma di buco.
> 
> E' una questione mentale.
> Se va con un uomo non è etero.
> ...


Perché un etero non può preferire il buco con vista palle? è più grave perché un padre che si trastulla con un ricchione non è concepibile nemmeno dalle persone più liberali. 

Ps. Comunque ti quoto


----------



## flower7700 (17 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto tutto tranne il continuare e stare zitto
> Se scoperto il risultato sarà devastante
> Se vuole continuare lasci la moglie


Ma lui NON vuole lasciare la moglie, vuole mollare l'amante. 
A sto punto molli l'amante e stia zitto in casa. Perché far soffrire la moglie ? Solo per onestà? Allora tutti dovrebbero confessare al partner i tradimenti no?

Tu ad esempio hai confessato ?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Luglio 2017)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Ma lui NON vuole lasciare la moglie, vuole mollare l'amante.
> A sto punto molli l'amante e stia zitto in casa. Perché far soffrire la moglie ? Solo per onestà? Allora tutti dovrebbero confessare al partner i tradimenti no?
> 
> Tu ad esempio hai confessato ?


 Non ci siamo capite. Certo che se molla l'amante deve stare zitto con la moglie eandare avanti. 
Avevo capito che tu dicevi di continuare anche questa relazione se vuole e di non dire niente alla moglie.
Io insisto nel dire che questo non è un tradimento che riguarda solo sesso riguarda cose molto ma molto più importanti all'interno di una coppia. E prima di prendere delle decisioni cerchi di capire cosa gli è successo e nel caso piuttosto lasci la moglie anche senza dirle quello che è successo


----------



## stany (17 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Perché un etero non può preferire il buco con vista palle? è più grave perché un padre che si trastulla con un ricchione non è concepibile nemmeno dalle persone più liberali.
> 
> Ps. Comunque ti quoto


È difficile rispondere,ma nella nostra cultura è ben difficile che un uomo eterosessuale arrivi a praticare sesso von um altro uomo; parlo di cultura appositamente,perché sarebbe più facile da superare dalle pulsioni che spingono ad "accettare" un relazione (perché di questo di tratta) omosessuale. Io credo che l'omosessualità si scopra intorno ai dodici/quattordici anni, ma la bisessualità eventuale comunque,per la componente appunto omosex,può essere solo una "devianza", che non attiene alla configurazione fisiologica e biologica fino in fondo.....Difficile da dire. La chiesa (non solo cattolicoromana),  come altre istituzioni,ancora oggi attribuisce  alla omosessualità la valenza di un vizio,anche se così non è,o lo è solo in parte,come poteva esserlo nei costumi  di civiltà molto lontane da noiche la tolleravano, e per le quali era "normale"e diffuso. Anche se ritengo non riuscirei ad avere rapporti omo (mai dire mai?)  anche se fossi un cittadino della Magna Grecia. Da questo punto di vista ci si può chiedere se l'ambiente ed il contesto possano modificare gli orientamenti sessuali.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2017)

Ma ovviamente non è una questione sessuale, ma sentimentale. Il problema si pone perché è stata una relazione e perché queso uomo ha qualcosa che ha coinvolto Roby in quel senso. Ma è così per ogni relazione extraconiugale che non riguardi chi ha un modo di intendere il sesso da australopiteco.
Anche una amante donna non è tale in virtù delle tette o altri aspetti fisici, ma per la persona che è.


----------



## Blaise53 (17 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> È difficile rispondere,ma nella nostra cultura è ben difficile che un uomo eterosessuale arrivi a praticare sesso von um altro uomo; parlo di cultura appositamente,perché sarebbe più facile da superare dalle pulsioni che spingono ad "accettare" un relazione (perché di questo di tratta) omosessuale. Io credo che l'omosessualità si scopra intorno ai dodici/quattordici anni, ma la bisessualità eventuale comunque,per la componente appunto omosex,può essere solo una "devianza", che non attiene alla configurazione fisiologica e biologica fino in fondo.....Difficile da dire. La chiesa (non solo cattolicoromana),  come altre istituzioni,ancora oggi attribuisce  alla omosessualità la valenza di un vizio,anche se così non è,o lo è solo in parte,come poteva esserlo nei costumi  di civiltà molto lontane da noiche la tolleravano, e per le quali era "normale"e diffuso. Anche se ritengo non riuscirei ad avere rapporti omo (mai dire mai?)  anche se fossi un cittadino della Magna Grecia. Da questo punto di vista ci si può chiedere se l'ambiente ed il contesto possano modificare gli orientamenti sessuali.


Può essere che l'amico ricchione , oltre ad avere buco con vista coglioni, abbia un comportamento talmente coinvolgente che la legittima mogliera non ha? A prescindere da topa o cazzo?
È questo che Roby ruba cuori si deve porre.


----------



## stany (17 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Può essere che l'amico ricchione , oltre ad avere buco con vista coglioni, abbia un comportamento talmente coinvolgente che la legittima mogliera non ha? A prescindere da topa o cazzo?
> È questo che Roby ruba cuori si deve porre.


Il rischio è che M riconosca in modo inequivocabile la propria componente omosessuale che,ad oggi rifiuta.Come già detto da  qualcuno, in conseguenza della crisi matrimoniale avrebbe dovuto cercare un'amante femmina. Certo che qualcosa e più rispetto alla moglie emotivamente glielo dava.Era la prima domanda che ho fatto,ma lui ha mai risposto.Il punto è quello ...


----------



## Skorpio (17 Luglio 2017)

*Comunque..*

C'è solo da imparare...

Twin ha scritto questa cosa l'altro giorno, io non la sapevo:

Questa è la tragedia/scacco tipica degli omosessuali, che nella lista dei loro oggetti di desiderio mettono al primissimo posto proprio eterosessuali e padri

E domani appena posso ci apro un 3d


----------



## Divì (18 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> C'è solo da imparare...
> 
> Twin ha scritto questa cosa l'altro giorno, io non la sapevo:
> 
> ...


Aprilo. È un tema molto interessante.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Luglio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Aprilo. È un tema molto interessante.


Si 

Ci ragiono un po' su come impostarlo in modo accettabile quando ho un attimo di calma, perché temo che potrei smuovere questioni delicate


----------



## Lostris (18 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> C'è solo da imparare...
> 
> Twin ha scritto questa cosa l'altro giorno, io non la sapevo:
> 
> ...


Questa cosa ha colpito anche me.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (18 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> C'è solo da imparare...
> 
> Twin ha scritto questa cosa l'altro giorno, io non la sapevo:
> 
> ...


Anch'io colpito da questa cosa.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Luglio 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Questa cosa ha colpito anche me.





Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Anch'io colpito da questa cosa.


 Ho aperto 3d su amore e sesso

Partecipate numerosi


----------



## Lostris (18 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho aperto 3d su amore e sesso
> 
> Partecipate numerosi


Venghino signori venghino!


----------



## Roby.roberto (19 Luglio 2017)

Salve a tutti.
Se non ho scritto questi giorni è perché non ho avuto tempo, non c'ero, ero assento nei pensieri...ero come morto.
Non ce la faccio a mettere per iscritto tutto quello che è successo in questi tre giorni, non ancora. Sono ancora sotto shock per. Ma sto bene e andrà meglio.
Non credo più a nulla ormai. Pensavo di conoscere, almeno un po', me stesso e ho scoperto che non so ancora chi sono. Non mi conosco e non mi riconosco più. Non capisco quello che ho combinato né il perché.
Pensavo di conoscere mia moglie e, ho scoperto, invece, che la sua vita è piena di segreti di cui ero all'oscuro e averli scoperti all'improvviso, attraverso la sua confessione di lunedì notte, mi ha buttato nella confusione e nello smarrimento totale. Ma, nonostante tutto, devo ringraziarla. Se non fosse stato per lei, quel ragazzo oggi non sarebbe sano e salvo.
Pensavo di conoscere abbastanza quel ragazzo, e invece, scopro che di lui, delle sue paure, dei suoi timori, dei suoi sensi di colpa che lo ingabbiano, non conoscevo nulla. Pensavo di conoscere un ragazzo virile, simpatico, dolce, forte, incazzato un po' con il mondo e i genitori per il suo passato e, invece, non sapevo che quella era solo una maschera per nascondere un bambino fragile, impaurito, che ha sofferto le pene dell'inferno in passato (non mi aveva raccontato tutto della sua vita, solo alcuni sprazzi, ricordi confusi) e che soffre la sindrome dell'abbandono. "Tutti mi abbandonano e lo stai facendo anche tu. Non merito l'amore di nessuno. Io non merito niente. Mi fidavo di te, non direi mai a tua moglie di noi, non sono così cattivo" mi aveva scritto nel suo penultimo messaggio e poi solo un "Perdonami un giorno se potrai" alle 2.30 di domenica notte. Lì sono crollato e, a quel punto, ho confessato tutto il peso, tutto il macigno a mia moglie. Non ce la facevo più. IL MIO PALAZZO EMOTIVO SI è SCHIANTATO AL SUOLO. 
Non so come mi sento. Sto male, proprio dentro e nel profondo.
In questi giorni ho un appuntamento con una psicologa, ho seguito il consiglio prezioso di twinpeaks e degli altri. Grazie a tutti. Ma davvero. Grazie.
Ho messo in contatto anche il ragazzo con un medico.
Non so che ne sarà del matrimonio dopo le rivelazioni inaspettate di mia moglie. Domenica notte mi ha aiutato e se quel ragazzo è vivo, lo devo a lei che mi ha accompagnato da lui. Domenica notte è successo l'inferno. Davanti mi sono ritrovato (anzi, ci siamo ritrovati) non il ragazzo che conoscevo, ma un bambino impaurito, terrorizzato, confuso, delirante. Ero incapace di fare qualcosa. Meno male che c'era lei con me. Lei che mi ha spinto ad andare da lui (ha guidato lei! Io non potevo, ero fuori di testa, singhiozzavo perché avevo capito che quello voleva fare qualche cazzata dopo l'ultimo messaggio e poi aveva anche staccato il suo telefono), lei che mi ha detto di portarlo a casa nostra (non potevamo lasciarlo lì da solo a casa sua in quello stato!E lui non ha nessuno su cui poter fare affidamento. Genitori di merda! Vorrei tanto prenderli a calci in culo quegli esseri mostruosi che non meritano di essere chiamati genitori!), lo abbiamo calmato, portato in ospedale, gli siamo stati accanto. Adesso sta bene. LEI, che ha sempre saputo tutto di "noi", non lo sospettava, lo sapeva proprio (aveva letto dei messaggi dal mio tel di nascosto) ma non me lo diceva perché le conveniva così. LEI che domenica notte mi ha chiesto "Lo ami, non è vero?" e dopo averle detto del suo ultimo messaggio mi ha spinto ad andare da lui "Muoviti. Dobbiamo andare prima che sia troppo tardi!" mi ha detto , LEI che mi ha confessato un terribile segreto che si portava dietro da 3 anni. Io sotto shock che non capivo più niente e singhiozzavo. 
Non mi aspettavo tutto questo. Non mi aspettavo la comprensione di mia moglie. Non mi aspettavo che capisse, non mi aspettavo la confessione del suo tradimento (di cui io non sapevo nulla e MAI lo avrei sospettato). Ora capisco tante cose.
Ora capisco il dolore che sta provando quel ragazzo e la sua forte paura di potermi perdere.
Ora capisco il perché mia moglie fosse serena, nonostante il poco sesso tra noi. Ora capisco il peso di quel segreto che portava.
Ora capisco perché non è mai stata gelosa del ragazzo (sapeva che eravamo amici e che ci vedevamo a volte fuori ).
Capisco ma non riesco a metabolizzare, non riesco a essere lucido. Non riesco a capire come potrebbe funzionare un matrimonio dopo tutti questi segreti venuti alla luce. Non riesco a capire come portare avanti un rapporto (ovviamente solo di amicizia) con quel ragazzo. Il mio silenzio lo ha ucciso e lo stava uccidendo sul serio e il senso di colpa mi dilania per questo. Mi odio per questo. Sono un mostro perché non ho capito il suo dolore e pensavo a proteggere la "faccia", a proteggere me stesso (sono un egoista del cazzo!), a proteggere i miei figli e a risparmiare un dolore alla "madre dei mie figli" e in tutto questo non ho pensato a LUI, a tutto quello che avrei potuto causargli, alla ferita enorme che gli ho procurato. MI ODIERO' SEMPRE PER QUESTO. Gli voglio bene e ho giurato che non lo abbandonerò mai, come un padre non abbandonerebbe mai i suoi figli. Ho provato un moto di tenerezza quella notte quando sono andato da lui, non posso dirvi come l'abbiamo trovato e in che stato disperato fosse. Lei mi ha aiutato a sorreggerlo, a metterlo in macchina...abbiamo svegliato un po' di persone e abbattuto la porta di casa. Un casino, la follia. 
Avevate ragione: il mio castello era fatto di carta ed è crollato. Io sono crollato. 
Non so più chi sia mia moglie. Non so più cho ho avuto a fianco fino ad oggi. Quello che temevo che potesse pensar lei di me,  è accaduto a me. 
Non so più chi sono io. Non mi capisco più. Mi sento vuoto. Un libro vuoto. NO ho più niente dentro, né lacrime, né forza per reagire. Niente. Il nulla.
Non so più se il mio terzo figlio sia proprio il mio. Non so più niente. Non so neanche se d'ora in avanti riuscirò ad essere un buon padre o a sapere fare il padre.
Adesso sono io che ho bisogno di aiuto. Non ce la faccio da solo. Mia moglie deve pensare alle sue colpe e alle sue pene, il ragazzo deve pensare a stare bene e a rasserenarsi un po', e io devo pensare a capire e a guarire. Mi dispiace per i miei bambini. Mi dispiace che gli siamo capitati proprio noi due come genitori. Che opninione avranno di noi un giorno?
Al momento penserò a stare bene, soltanto poi,  ad essere un buon padre. Dovrò riuscirci per loro e anche per LUI, che un padre, non l'ha mai avuto e quello che ha avuto meriterebbe solo di finire all'inferno e bruciare. (twinpicks ha ragione: LUI in me ha visto forse il padre modello che non ha mai avuto...modello, per dire). MI sento un verme per essermi lasciato trasportare dalla situazione. Lui aveva bisogno di una figura maschile protettiva, non di un amante!!! Io avrei dovuto mettere fine, dal principio, a quella situazione! Mi sento in colpa per quello che ho fatto perché gli ho causato altre sofferenze. Non avrei mai voluto. Se solo potessi tornare indietro, mi comporterei diversamente. Lo amerei ma in maniera diversa.
E penserò a stare bene anche per LEI (che da quella notte è soltanto "la madre dei miei figli").
Vi aggiornerò presto quando sarò in grado di mettere insieme pensieri logici. Adesso non ce la faccio. E' successo tutto troppo in fretta, il mio mondo si è sgretolato e ribaltato.


ADESSO HO TANTA MA TANTA PAURA ANCH'IO.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Salve a tutti.
> Se non ho scritto questi giorni è perché non ho avuto tempo, non c'ero, ero assento nei pensieri...ero come morto.
> Non ce la faccio a mettere per iscritto tutto quello che è successo in questi tre giorni, non ancora. Sono ancora sotto shock per. Ma sto bene e andrà meglio.
> Non credo più a nulla ormai. Pensavo di conoscere, almeno un po', me stesso e ho scoperto che non so ancora chi sono. Non mi conosco e non mi riconosco più. Non capisco quello che ho combinato né il perché.
> ...


Una sola conclusione: tua moglie non ti ama, sei un amico e quindi ti sta aiutando
Le basi per restare insieme dovrebbero diventare quelli di una pacifica convivenza
Il fatto che lei ti abbia tradito non avrebbe minimamente dovuto diminuire lo shoc per la scoperta, la sua indifferenza e alleanza mi lasciano perplessa
chi sei secondo me invece lo hai compreso devi solo accettarlo probabilmente ma hai chiesto aiuto e questo renderà tutto un pochino più facile
Tutelate i vostri figli, l'unico consiglio che mi sento di darti
In bocca al lupo


----------



## Roby.roberto (19 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Una sola conclusione: tua moglie non ti ama, sei un amico e quindi ti sta aiutando
> Le basi per restare insieme dovrebbero diventare quelli di una pacifica convivenza
> Il fatto che lei ti abbia tradito non avrebbe minimamente dovuto diminuire lo shoc per la scoperta, la sua indifferenza e alleanza mi lasciano perplessa
> chi sei secondo me invece lo hai compreso devi solo accettarlo probabilmente ma hai chiesto aiuto e questo renderà tutto un pochino più facile
> ...



Lei sta soffrendo quanto me. E' complicato.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2017)

*@Roby.roberto*

Che situazione complicata!

Meno male che hai trovato una terapeuta, spero sia brava.

Tu è tua moglie siete una coppia, l'avete visto e potete contare l'uno sull'altro.

Difficile ora dirti qualcosa di utile.

Non credo che la rivelazione del tradimento di tua moglie ti abbia sconvolto, sai che succede.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Lei sta soffrendo quanto me. E' complicato.


solo tu lo sai e non posso che crederti


----------



## trilobita (19 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Una sola conclusione: tua moglie non ti ama, sei un amico e quindi ti sta aiutando
> Le basi per restare insieme dovrebbero diventare quelli di una pacifica convivenza
> Il fatto che lei ti abbia tradito non avrebbe minimamente dovuto diminuire lo shoc per la scoperta, la sua indifferenza e alleanza mi lasciano perplessa
> chi sei secondo me invece lo hai compreso devi solo accettarlo probabilmente ma hai chiesto aiuto e questo renderà tutto un pochino più facile
> ...


Sono d'accordo sulla moglie.
Non sono sicuro abbia ben compreso chi è...e perché è successo tutto questo.
Se la moglie è ancora presa dell'altro,il marito li vede come un amico,nella migliore delle ipotesi...


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo sulla moglie.
> Non sono sicuro abbia ben compreso chi è...e perché è successo tutto questo.
> *Se la moglie è ancora presa dell'altro*,il marito li vede come un amico,nella migliore delle ipotesi...


Ma pensi che basta essere presa dell'altro per accettare o restare indefferente a una cosa così?
Può anche vederlo come amico ma è il padre dei suoi figli. Se solo pensa a questo altro che indifferente


----------



## trilobita (19 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma pensi che basta essere presa dell'altro per accettare o restare indefferente a una cosa così?
> Può anche vederlo come amico ma è il padre dei suoi figli. Se solo pensa a questo altro che indifferente


Questo lo dovrebbe dire lui.
Ha solo accennato al problema moglie,non si è capito granché.


----------



## perplesso (19 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Salve a tutti.
> Se non ho scritto questi giorni è perché non ho avuto tempo, non c'ero, ero assento nei pensieri...ero come morto.
> Non ce la faccio a mettere per iscritto tutto quello che è successo in questi tre giorni, non ancora. Sono ancora sotto shock per. Ma sto bene e andrà meglio.
> Non credo più a nulla ormai. Pensavo di conoscere, almeno un po', me stesso e ho scoperto che non so ancora chi sono. Non mi conosco e non mi riconosco più. Non capisco quello che ho combinato né il perché.
> ...


tu sei gay e devi accettarlo.  buona cosa avere assistenza psicologica professionale che ti supporta.
non posso sapere quanto tortuoso,difficile e faticoso possa essere il tuo percorso, però almeno inizia con lo smettere di negare quello che sei.

tua moglie, dalla sua reazione, intuisco che abbia capito da tempo che sei gay.   il suo tradimento lo leggo come conseguenza di questa presa di coscienza.

cosa sarà del vostro matrimonio?   boh.   sta a voi capire cosa fare.


----------



## twinpeaks (19 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Salve a tutti.
> Se non ho scritto questi giorni è perché non ho avuto tempo, non c'ero, ero assento nei pensieri...ero come morto.
> Non ce la faccio a mettere per iscritto tutto quello che è successo in questi tre giorni, non ancora. Sono ancora sotto shock per. Ma sto bene e andrà meglio.
> Non credo più a nulla ormai. Pensavo di conoscere, almeno un po', me stesso e ho scoperto che non so ancora chi sono. Non mi conosco e non mi riconosco più. Non capisco quello che ho combinato né il perché.
> ...



La tua situazione è davvero molto dolorosa e sconvolgente. E' anche una strardinaria, direi quasi unica occasione per trasformare, in meglio, tutte le persone coinvolte: te, tua moglie, il tuo amico. Dice uno scrittore molto intelligente che "il dolore è lo scalpello di Dio". E' proprio così. Non so se sei credente, ma anche se non lo sei dovresti ringraziarLo per l'opportunità che ti ha presentato: quella di sciogliere le incrostazioni di una vita vissuta in superficie, e di ricominciarla su nuove basi, stavolta autentiche.
La sola cosa che mi sento di suggerirti è di non fare rivelazioni, nè volontarie nè involontarie, ai vostri figli; e di conservare insieme a tua moglie, per quanto possibile, una quotidianità pacifica.
Come dici tu stesso, ora tua moglie non è più "soltanto la madre dei tuoi figli", è la tua compagna di viaggio in questa vostra nuova vita. Se la vivrete insieme o vi separerete, ora non puoi saperlo, e tutto sommato non è neppure troppo importante. Anche il tuo amico inizia, insieme a voi, una nuova vita. Ci saranno tanti dolori e tanti rischi per tutti, ma anche tanti insegnamenti preziosi e tanta gioia.
Ecco "lo scherzo che ti ha fatto l'Anima" di cui ti parlavo qualche tempo fa. E' un messaggio che viene dal mondo in cui non sappiamo di abitare, abbilo caro. In bocca al lupo. 

P.S. Sei nelle migliori condizioni di spirito possibili per iniziare una psicoterapia; e probabilmente, anche il tuo amico. Cercate di cogliere questa opportunità.


----------



## twinpeaks (19 Luglio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> *tu sei gay e devi accettarlo*.  buona cosa avere assistenza psicologica professionale che ti supporta.
> non posso sapere quanto tortuoso,difficile e faticoso possa essere il tuo percorso, però almeno inizia con lo smettere di negare quello che sei.
> 
> tua moglie, dalla sua reazione, intuisco che abbia capito da tempo che sei gay.   il suo tradimento lo leggo come conseguenza di questa presa di coscienza.
> ...


Guarda che non è affatto detto che sia così, se per "gay" intendi una persona che desidera profondamente  altre persone del proprio sesso, per esprimersi rapidamente, un uomo che ha il desiderio erotico di una donna. A occhio e croce le cose, nel caso del nostro interlocutore, non stanno così.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Guarda che non è affatto detto che sia così, se per "gay" intendi una persona che desidera profondamente  altre persone del proprio sesso, per esprimersi rapidamente, un uomo che ha il desiderio erotico di una donna. A occhio e croce le cose, nel caso del nostro interlocutore, non stanno così.


Etero non lo è 
E tanto basta


----------



## danny (19 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Una sola conclusione: tua moglie non ti ama, sei un amico e quindi ti sta aiutando
> Le basi per restare insieme dovrebbero diventare quelli di una pacifica convivenza
> Il fatto che lei ti abbia tradito non avrebbe minimamente dovuto diminuire lo shoc per la scoperta, la sua indifferenza e alleanza mi lasciano perplessa
> chi sei secondo me invece lo hai compreso devi solo accettarlo probabilmente ma hai chiesto aiuto e questo renderà tutto un pochino più facile
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## danny (19 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma pensi che basta essere presa dell'altro per accettare o restare indefferente a una cosa così?
> Può anche vederlo come amico ma è il padre dei suoi figli. Se solo pensa a questo altro che indifferente


E riquoto anche qui.


----------



## danny (19 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Guarda che non è affatto detto che sia così, se per "gay" intendi una persona che desidera profondamente  altre persone del proprio sesso, per esprimersi rapidamente, un uomo che ha il desiderio erotico di una donna. A occhio e croce le cose, nel caso del nostro interlocutore, non stanno così.


E quoto anche questo.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Guarda che non è affatto detto che sia così, se per "gay" intendi una persona che desidera profondamente  altre persone del proprio sesso, per esprimersi rapidamente, un uomo che ha il desiderio erotico di una donna. A occhio e croce le cose, nel caso del nostro interlocutore, non stanno così.


Hai fatto errori di battitura?
Comunque credo che sarebbe utile che spiegassi meglio questo punto.


----------



## trilobita (19 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> E quoto anche questo.


Stai quotando tutto ed il contrario di tutto.


----------



## twinpeaks (19 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Etero non lo è
> E tanto basta



Sì, è evidente che non prova ripugnanza o indifferenza totale nei riguardi degli altri uomini, e quindi non è "etero" nel senso totale e granitico del termine. Non è neanche omosessuale nel senso granitico e totale del termine, nel senso che non prova ripugnanza o indifferenza nei riguardi delle donne, anzi.
Il problema del nostro interlocutore NON è quello di riconoscere la sua omosessualità, dirsi "sono omosessuale", e d'ora in poi cercare soltanto relazioni omosessuali. Il problema del nostro amico è capire chi è da capo a fondo, perchè ora come ora tutto quel pensava di se stesso non gli dice più nulla. C'entra anche la sessualità, ma per quel che posso capire così a distanza NON è l'aspetto principale di questa vicenda, è solo la forma sintomatica in cui un profondo rivolgimento interiore si è manifestato. Come si esprimerà la sua sessualità in futuro non lo sa nessuno, e non è il problema principale (neanche per sua moglie, da quel che capisco).


----------



## trilobita (19 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Sì, è evidente che non prova ripugnanza o indifferenza totale nei riguardi degli altri uomini, e quindi non è "etero" nel senso totale e granitico del termine. Non è neanche omosessuale nel senso granitico e totale del termine, nel senso che non prova ripugnanza o indifferenza nei riguardi delle donne, anzi.
> Il problema del nostro interlocutore NON è quello di riconoscere la sua omosessualità, dirsi "sono omosessuale", e d'ora in poi cercare soltanto relazioni omosessuali. Il problema del nostro amico è capire chi è da capo a fondo, perchè ora come ora tutto quel pensava di se stesso non gli dice più nulla. C'entra anche la sessualità, ma per quel che posso capire così a distanza NON è l'aspetto principale di questa vicenda, è solo la forma sintomatica in cui un profondo rivolgimento interiore si è manifestato. Come si esprimerà la sua sessualità in futuro non lo sa nessuno, e non è il problema principale (neanche per sua moglie, da quel che capisco).


Quoto.


----------



## twinpeaks (19 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai fatto errori di battitura?
> Comunque credo che sarebbe utile che spiegassi meglio questo punto.


No, nessun refuso. Immagino che la cosa che ti lascia perplessa è la definizione di "omosessuale = uomo che ha il desiderio erotico di una donna".
E' esattamente così. Un omosessuale per così dire integrale è un uomo che ha lo stesso desiderio che ha una donna (normale, eterosessuale), e che quindi desidera gli uomini (normali, eterosessuali). E siccome il nostro desiderio più profondo si modella sempre sul desiderio di uno dei nostri genitori, il desiderio di questo omosessuale integrale si modellerà sul desiderio della propria madre (per come è inteso e percepito dal figlio), e dunque si dirigerà verso uomini che rispondono alle caratteristiche dela figura "padre".
So che è una cosa che lascia un po' perplessi, ma in realtà è esposta in piena luce, come la lettera rubata di Poe. Basta guardare la vita di un personaggio noto a tutti come Pasolini, un omosessuale integrale se mai ce ne fu uno. Era omosessuale, Ninetto Davoli? No che non era omosessuale, e infatti si è sposato, ha avuto figli, e Pasolini andava a casa sua a fare lo zio. Secondo voi perchè?
Naturalmente questa è una tragedia, perchè importa che il desiderio dell'omosessuale integrale non può venire ricambiato per intero MAI.


----------



## perplesso (19 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Guarda che non è affatto detto che sia così, se per "gay" intendi una persona che desidera profondamente  altre persone del proprio sesso, per esprimersi rapidamente, un uomo che ha il desiderio erotico di una donna. A occhio e croce le cose, nel caso del nostro interlocutore, non stanno così.


intendo qualcuno che ha appena scoperto di poter fare sesso con un uomo e che è all'inizio di un percorso.

la reazione della moglie anche a rileggere le parole del nostro amico, mi sembra sempre più la reazione di una donna che è da mo che sa.

ed anche questo depone a favore della mia opinione..


----------



## Foglia (19 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> No, nessun refuso. Immagino che la cosa che ti lascia perplessa è la definizione di "omosessuale = uomo che ha il desiderio erotico di una donna".
> E' esattamente così. Un omosessuale per così dire integrale è un uomo che ha lo stesso desiderio che ha una donna (normale, eterosessuale), e che quindi desidera gli uomini (normali, eterosessuali). E siccome il nostro desiderio più profondo si modella sempre sul desiderio di uno dei nostri genitori, il desiderio di questo omosessuale integrale si modellerà sul desiderio della propria madre (per come è inteso e percepito dal figlio), e dunque si dirigerà verso uomini che rispondono alle caratteristiche dela figura "padre".
> So che è una cosa che lascia un po' perplessi, ma in realtà è esposta in piena luce, come la lettera rubata di Poe. Basta guardare la vita di un personaggio noto a tutti come Pasolini, un omosessuale integrale se mai ce ne fu uno. Era omosessuale, Ninetto Davoli? No che non era omosessuale, e infatti si è sposato, ha avuto figli, e Pasolini andava a casa sua a fare lo zio. Secondo voi perchè?
> Naturalmente questa è una tragedia, perchè importa che il desiderio dell'omosessuale integrale non può venire ricambiato per intero MAI.



Non entro nel merito strettamente tecnico di una materia che non è certo il mio terreno.
Però questa teoria (perché di teorie si tratta) non mi convince.

A pelle, dalle tue parole, il concetto che mi viene in mente e' quello  (assai abusato, in passato specialmente) di "devianza", in luogo di orientamento. In secondo luogo, credo che ridurre l'orientamento sessuale di una persona al desiderio di uno dei due genitori equivalga a trascurare componenti parimenti importanti, come i propri  "semplici" gusti personali. Che si formano non solo certo sulla base dell'infanzia.


----------



## Carola (19 Luglio 2017)

Mizzica..che casino..!!


----------



## twinpeaks (19 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non entro nel merito strettamente tecnico di una materia che non è certo il mio terreno.
> Però questa teoria (perché di teorie si tratta) non mi convince.
> 
> A pelle, dalle tue parole, il concetto che mi viene in mente e' quello  (assai abusato, in passato specialmente) di "devianza", in luogo di orientamento. In secondo luogo, credo che ridurre l'orientamento sessuale di una persona al desiderio di uno dei due genitori equivalga a trascurare componenti parimenti importanti, come i propri  "semplici" gusti personali. Che si formano non solo certo sulla base dell'infanzia.


L'omosessualità esclusiva e integrale è una devianza sì, tant'è vero che se fosse la norma ci saremmo estinti. I "gusti" personali ci sono sicuramente, per esempio si può voler sperimentare, anche cose sgradevoli che poi con l'abitudine diventano gradevoli (fumo, liquori), etc. L'orientamento fondamentale del desiderio, invece, non si sceglie, si forma molto presto, in processi per la maggior parte inconsapevoli, e dei quali nessuno sa tutto. Conmunque più che legittimo pensarla diversamente.


----------



## Foglia (19 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> L'omosessualità esclusiva e integrale è una devianza sì, tant'è vero che se fosse la norma ci saremmo estinti. I "gusti" personali ci sono sicuramente, per esempio si può voler sperimentare, anche cose sgradevoli che poi con l'abitudine diventano gradevoli (fumo, liquori), etc. L'orientamento fondamentale del desiderio, invece, non si sceglie, si forma molto presto, in processi per la maggior parte inconsapevoli, e dei quali nessuno sa tutto. Conmunque più che legittimo pensarla diversamente.


Mettiamoci d'accordo sui termini. Consideri "devianza" ad esempio un matrimonio in cui e' assente il progetto di procreare?


----------



## twinpeaks (19 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Mettiamoci d'accordo sui termini. Consideri "devianza" ad esempio un matrimonio in cui e' assente il progetto di procreare?


Guarda che non sto facendo affermazioni politiche (poi se lo desideri le faccio). La "normalità" nel senso forte di "ciò che è normativo per tutti", se si riferisce all'orientamento fondamentale della sessualità, deve essere compatibile con l'esistenza di tutti, intesi come specie umana, e quindi l'omosessualità NON è "normale". L'omosessualità è dunque una "devianza" dalla norma, o se preferisci una "eccezione". Questo non comporta un giudizio di valore, morale o politico, sull'individuo omosessuale. 
Allo stesso modo, il matrimonio esiste sin dalla notte dei tempi in quanto è ordinato a uno scopo, la riproduzione della specie all'interno della cultura (gli animali non si sposano, si riproducono e basta), e quindi risponde alla sua natura e funzione solo se contratto tra (almeno un) uomo e (almeno una) donna. Se una coppia di sposi non può o non vuole fare figli fruisce dell'istituto del matrimonio per i suoi altri aspetti, affetto, compagnia, soddisfazione erotica, etc., non per quello che lo caratterizza istituzionalmente.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> No, nessun refuso. Immagino che la cosa che ti lascia perplessa è la definizione di "omosessuale = uomo che ha il desiderio erotico di una donna".
> E' esattamente così. Un omosessuale per così dire integrale è un uomo che ha lo stesso desiderio che ha una donna (normale, eterosessuale), e che quindi desidera gli uomini (normali, eterosessuali). E siccome il nostro desiderio più profondo si modella sempre sul desiderio di uno dei nostri genitori, il desiderio di questo omosessuale integrale si modellerà sul desiderio della propria madre (per come è inteso e percepito dal figlio), e dunque si dirigerà verso uomini che rispondono alle caratteristiche dela figura "padre".
> So che è una cosa che lascia un po' perplessi, ma in realtà è esposta in piena luce, come la lettera rubata di Poe. Basta guardare la vita di un personaggio noto a tutti come Pasolini, un omosessuale integrale se mai ce ne fu uno. Era omosessuale, Ninetto Davoli? No che non era omosessuale, e infatti si è sposato, ha avuto figli, e Pasolini andava a casa sua a fare lo zio. Secondo voi perchè?
> Naturalmente questa è una tragedia, perchè importa che il desiderio dell'omosessuale integrale non può venire ricambiato per intero MAI.


In quella frase non era chiaro.
Il resto lo trovo chiarissimo.
Del resto i miti degli omosessuali sono donne.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Mettiamoci d'accordo sui termini. Consideri "devianza" ad esempio un matrimonio in cui e' assente il progetto di procreare?


Guarda che sei tu che dai un valore morale o legale a devianza.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Luglio 2017)

*...*

La mia sensazione in questo 3d, a adesso, è che esprimere un proprio concetto equivalga a iniziare ad attraversare un campo dove son passati 2000 bisonti, cagando a più non posso.

Come ti muovi pesti la merda


----------



## perplesso (19 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> L'omosessualità esclusiva e integrale è una devianza sì, tant'è vero che se fosse la norma ci saremmo estinti. I "gusti" personali ci sono sicuramente, per esempio si può voler sperimentare, anche cose sgradevoli che poi con l'abitudine diventano gradevoli (fumo, liquori), etc. L'orientamento fondamentale del desiderio, invece, non si sceglie, si forma molto presto, in processi per la maggior parte inconsapevoli, e dei quali nessuno sa tutto. Conmunque più che legittimo pensarla diversamente.



quindi tu ritieni che si "nasce" gay, anche se non tutti hanno coscienza da subito di questo e/o lo sanno o vogliono accettare?


----------



## Foglia (19 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che sei tu che dai un valore morale o legale a devianza.


Si. E' una parola che connoto abbastanza con negatività. Mi rimanda a concetti quali anormalità, malattia. Quindi ad un qualcosa che, ove possibile, va curato. Non mi riecheggia granché bene, questa parola.


----------



## Foglia (19 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Guarda che non sto facendo affermazioni politiche (poi se lo desideri le faccio). La "normalità" nel senso forte di "ciò che è normativo per tutti", se si riferisce all'orientamento fondamentale della sessualità, deve essere compatibile con l'esistenza di tutti, intesi come specie umana, e quindi l'omosessualità NON è "normale". L'omosessualità è dunque una "devianza" dalla norma, o se preferisci una "eccezione". Questo non comporta un giudizio di valore, morale o politico, sull'individuo omosessuale.
> Allo stesso modo, il matrimonio esiste sin dalla notte dei tempi in quanto è ordinato a uno scopo, la riproduzione della specie all'interno della cultura (gli animali non si sposano, si riproducono e basta), e quindi risponde alla sua natura e funzione solo se contratto tra (almeno un) uomo e (almeno una) donna. Se una coppia di sposi non può o non vuole fare figli fruisce dell'istituto del matrimonio per i suoi altri aspetti, affetto, compagnia, soddisfazione erotica, etc., non per quello che lo caratterizza istituzionalmente.


Confondi in più punti il concetto di "stato di natura" con quello di "istituto". Sono un po' incompatibili, secondo me. Semplifico: O dici che il matrimonio è finalizzato per natura alla procreazione (con tutto ciò che ne consegue in termini di devianza per l'ipotesi contraria), o se parli di "istituito", o "istituzione" devi tenere conto che la componente procreativa e' solo una delle tante.

Tralascio di farne un discorso religioso, perché cadremmo fuori dall'oggettivo.


----------



## danny (19 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Stai quotando tutto ed il contrario di tutto.


Due punti di vista differenti, ma compatibili.
Secondo me.


----------



## danny (19 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> No, nessun refuso. Immagino che la cosa che ti lascia perplessa è la definizione di "omosessuale = uomo che ha il desiderio erotico di una donna".
> E' esattamente così. Un omosessuale per così dire integrale è un uomo che ha lo stesso desiderio che ha una donna (normale, eterosessuale), e che quindi desidera gli uomini (normali, eterosessuali). E siccome il nostro desiderio più profondo si modella sempre sul desiderio di uno dei nostri genitori, il desiderio di questo omosessuale integrale si modellerà sul desiderio della propria madre (per come è inteso e percepito dal figlio), e dunque si dirigerà verso uomini che rispondono alle caratteristiche dela figura "padre".
> So che è una cosa che lascia un po' perplessi, ma in realtà è esposta in piena luce, come la lettera rubata di Poe. Basta guardare la vita di un personaggio noto a tutti come Pasolini, un omosessuale integrale se mai ce ne fu uno. Era omosessuale, Ninetto Davoli? No che non era omosessuale, e infatti si è sposato, ha avuto figli, e Pasolini andava a casa sua a fare lo zio. Secondo voi perchè?
> Naturalmente questa è una tragedia, perchè importa che il desiderio dell'omosessuale integrale non può venire ricambiato per intero MAI.


:up:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Sì, è evidente che non prova ripugnanza o indifferenza totale nei riguardi degli altri uomini, e quindi non è "etero" nel senso totale e granitico del termine. Non è neanche omosessuale nel senso granitico e totale del termine, nel senso che non prova ripugnanza o indifferenza nei riguardi delle donne, anzi.
> Il problema del nostro interlocutore NON è quello di riconoscere la sua omosessualità, dirsi "sono omosessuale", e d'ora in poi cercare soltanto relazioni omosessuali. Il problema del nostro amico è capire chi è da capo a fondo, perchè ora come ora tutto quel pensava di se stesso non gli dice più nulla. C'entra anche la sessualità, ma per quel che posso capire così a distanza NON è l'aspetto principale di questa vicenda, è solo la forma sintomatica in cui un profondo rivolgimento interiore si è manifestato. Come si esprimerà la sua sessualità in futuro non lo sa nessuno, e non è il problema principale (neanche per sua moglie, da quel che capisco).


Su questo concordo
Anche secondo me non è mai stato l'atto sessuale in se il "problema"


----------



## trilobita (19 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Due punti di vista differenti, ma compatibili.
> Secondo me.


È vero,scherzavo sulla raffica di quote..


----------



## danny (19 Luglio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi tu ritieni che si "nasce" gay, anche se non tutti hanno coscienza da subito di questo e/o lo sanno o vogliono accettare?


Da quel che no so io per esperienza un gay acquisisce consapevolezza del suo orientamento sessuale grosso modo contemporaneamente a chi è etero.
Fasi di interazione e giochi sessuali con persone del proprio sesso sono invece preponderanti da bambini in tutti o quasi.


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Luglio 2017)

Roby sta nella merda che più merda non si può e voi pensate a farvi la saker. Abbiate un minimo di decenza ecchecazzo. Pensa che uno dei figli non sia suo e voi a frignare se uno è gay o un po' di meno, 1-- ,1 + . Boh


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Salve a tutti.
> Se non ho scritto questi giorni è perché non ho avuto tempo, non c'ero, ero assento nei pensieri...ero come morto.
> Non ce la faccio a mettere per iscritto tutto quello che è successo in questi tre giorni, non ancora. Sono ancora sotto shock per. Ma sto bene e andrà meglio.
> Non credo più a nulla ormai. Pensavo di conoscere, almeno un po', me stesso e ho scoperto che non so ancora chi sono. Non mi conosco e non mi riconosco più. Non capisco quello che ho combinato né il perché.
> ...


Ciao M.

parto dal fondo, in mezzo a tutto questo dolore non solo il tuo mondo non si è sgretolato o ribaltato, anche se lo so che adesso ti sembra esattamente così...ma, quando riuscirai a riabituarti al fatto che stai respirando, che non stai tenendo segreti, che ogni cosa è esposta e alla luce, potrai vedere che il tuo mondo si è svelato e che buona parte della fatica che stavi facendo per tenere tutto insieme, la potrai ridirigere per aver Cura di un unico mondo in cui quello spazio di cui avevi tanto bisogno c'è per davvero. Casa tua. 

Un mondo in cui il "dentro" e il "fuori" non sono più tanto divergenti. 

Il dolore lascia vuoti, apparentemente...ma, per la mia esperienza, è un autoinganno quel vuoto e quel pieno...non è adesso che sei vuoto, era prima che eri troppo pieno, tanto da strabordare...questo che adesso senti come vuoto, è spazio, per te e anche, quando sarai pronto, per la speranza...e la pace. 

Il dolore fa così....passa come un tornado, come una esplosione, arriva tutto insieme lo svelamento e lascia lì, annichiliti in mezzo alle macerie, senza forza...con la netta sensazione che non si riuscirà più a rialzarsi.
E si fa fatica a rialzarsi, il dolore stanca....stanca tantissimo. 

E' una opportunità, quel dolore che stanca e annichilisce, ti obbliga a fermare la corsa. Direi che inchioda, io l'avevo percepito come essere inchiodata. Mi ero spaventata moltissimo, credevo sarebbe stato per sempre. 

Ho imparato che ora non è sempre. Ora è ora. Ed è importantissimo, ricordare che ora non è sempre. Nutrire anche il pensiero razionale, in attesa che anche la pancia si allinei e inizi a riconoscere che è così. 

La Vita è una meraviglia, perchè offre le opportunità in modo inaspettato, e inizia piano a offrirle, piccole spintarelle che mano a mano aumentano. Fino a che (io me la sono immaginata così) perde la pazienza e ribalta la sedia su cui SI CREDEVA di essere comodamente seduti. E mette con il culo per terra. 

Adesso è il tempo di fermarsi, per voi, e ricominciare a respirare. 
Lasciare che l'onda della colpa passi (non lasciare che vi travolga) avete fatto il meglio che potevate. 

Tu hai fatto il meglio che potevi. Come potevi. 
Col senno di poi, e da fuori, siamo tutti bravissimi. 

Ma da dentro finiamo tutti, nessuno escluso con il culo per terra. A rantolare, a volte, perchè fa un male cane. 
Perchè si fanno i conti con le fragilità umane, con gli errori, con le convinzioni che crollano...come castelli di sabbia. 

Mi ha commossa la tua relazione con tua moglie. Veramente tanto. E' bella...
Che fra voi ci sia un'alleanza tale per cui lei ti è davvero stata vicina. Ti ha sostenuto. Non si è tolta. 
E' affetto, molto molto bello. 

Spero per me, un giorno, di essere capace di aver costruito una cosa così bella...e pura anche. 

E ti ringrazio...io non sono una buona amica della speranza, ci faccio spesso a botte con la speranza...eppure la vostra alleanza mi ha regalato speranza. 

Credo che i vostri figli siano fortunati, invece. 

Avrete fatto dei gran casini, eppure....quello che loro possono vedere concretamente e non di facciata, è che voi siete davvero insieme. E non per un interesse, non per un progetto da mantenere in vita anche se è già cadavere, non per appropriazione...ma per calore e vicinanza. E comprensione. 

Spero riusciate ad aver cura ed apprezzare la vostra ricchezza. Che state condividendo anche con quel ragazzo che è arrivato come un tornado e ha ribaltato tutto quello che c'era nella stanza. 

Però...cavolo...che Dono che adesso fra te e tua moglie ci sia verità. Voi due, nudi, rotti e ammaccati, feriti...ma adesso non vi dovete nascondere chi siete. Non dovete mettere il vestito bello della festa per nascondere che sotto siete feriti e doloranti. Adesso potete anche rischiare di avere l'opportunità di curarvi le ferite. Ognuno le sue. Ma in vicinanza. 



Quelle che poi sono le vostre verità, il contenuto, sono vostre. 

I vostri figli meglio non sappiano cosa contiene la verità. 
Ma che possano vedere che tu e tua moglie vi guardate senza veli, ti assicuro, te lo firmo, lo sentono che è un gran Dono. E sarà una delle eredità che voi lascerete a loro. 

E bravi che state cercando aiuto. 
E' il momento migliore...quando si è rotti. Uno spazio in cui mettere le rotture con qualcuno che "presta" lo sguardo...che per certi versi consente di stare lì anche soltanto a rimirar le macerie. 
Che poi verrà il momento che si inizia a muover le dita dentro quelle macerie, e farà ancora male...ma si potrà scegliere cosa lasciare e cosa tenere per ricostruire...e farà male...e poi farà bene. 

Serve un gran disordine, per fare ordine. (e non per mettere le cose nelle scatole facendo sembrare che sia tutto a posto).

Tanto dolore...eppure tante possibilità in quel dolore. 

Il passo più difficile è fatto, adesso 

Siete saltati, è finita l'agonia sul trampolino...adesso siete in acqua...si tratta di imparare a nuotare. E quando non si riesce a nuotare concedersi anche di stare lì a fare il morto per semplicemente galleggiare, per respirare guardando semplicemente il cielo. 

...io penso che quando la Vita mette in determinate condizioni, abbia una profonda saggezza...ci mette chi sa nuotare...niente accade per errore. Niente di quello che accade è fuori dall'ordine degli eventi...

Siamo noi che abbiamo uno sguardo talmente corto che combattiamo con gli eventi perchè li vorremmo come noi pensiamo debbano essere...fidati degli eventi. Lo capirai poi il perchè. E un perchè c'è. Stanne certo.

Buon riposo adesso....serve ricordarsi di riposare quando si soffre...e il corpo (vuoto e senza pensieri) lo sa. Il corpo viene prima. Serve imparare ad ascoltare. Sai già tutto. Ascolta (ti).


----------



## Foglia (19 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao M.
> 
> parto dal fondo, in mezzo a tutto questo dolore non solo il tuo mondo non si è sgretolato o ribaltato, anche se lo so che adesso ti sembra esattamente così...ma, quando riuscirai a riabituarti al fatto che stai respirando, che non stai tenendo segreti, che ogni cosa è esposta e alla luce, potrai vedere che il tuo mondo si è svelato e che buona parte della fatica che stavi facendo per tenere tutto insieme, la potrai ridirigere per aver Cura di un unico mondo in cui quello spazio di cui avevi tanto bisogno c'è per davvero. Casa tua.
> 
> ...


Oh. Mi hai fatta piangere eh 

Ma sono lacrime belle. Non invidio la situazione di roby, ma condivido l'invidia per quanto costruito con la moglie. Ad avercene comunque anche solo un decimo.


----------



## Roby.roberto (19 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Sì, è evidente che non prova ripugnanza o indifferenza totale nei riguardi degli altri uomini, e quindi non è "etero" nel senso totale e granitico del termine. Non è neanche omosessuale nel senso granitico e totale del termine, nel senso che non prova ripugnanza o indifferenza nei riguardi delle donne, anzi.
> *Il problema del nostro interlocutore NON è quello di riconoscere la sua omosessualità, dirsi "sono omosessuale", e d'ora in poi cercare soltanto relazioni omosessuali. Il problema del nostro amico è capire chi è da capo a fondo, perchè ora come ora tutto quel pensava di se stesso non gli dice più nulla*. C'entra anche la sessualità, ma per quel che posso capire così a distanza NON è l'aspetto principale di questa vicenda, è solo la forma sintomatica in cui un profondo rivolgimento interiore si è manifestato. Come si esprimerà la sua sessualità in futuro non lo sa nessuno, e non è il problema principale (neanche per sua moglie, da quel che capisco).



Esatto. Mi hai capito perfettamente.

Io non so più chi sono e cosa voglio. Non so più se la voglio al mio fianco. Lei mi ha tradito qualche anno fa e non so bene adesso se il terzo figlio sia davvero mio o no. Lei sostiene di sì. Cmq sia non mi interessa saperlo, perché per me resterà sempre MIO FIGLIO.
No ha più l'amante (sposato anche lui). Il suo tradimento ha iniziato prima del mio, prima che io conoscessi il ragazzo. Me lo ha nascosto per tanto tempo e poi, quando ha capito la simpatia che c'era tra me e pure la nostra relazione, lei ha continuato indisturbata (e io non mi sono mai accorto di nulla). Dice che mi capisce e che nessuno dei due abbiamo nulla da perdonare all'altro perché abbiamo sbagliato entrambi. Anzi dice che entrambi dobbiamo preoccuparci di risolvere la situazione di quel ragazzo e nostra. 

Io non ci capisco più un xxxxx! 

A me non piacciono gli uomini, non mi attraggono. In questo momento il solo pensiero del sesso mi fa non schifo ma di più. Intendo il sesso in generale, con uomini e con donne. E' un elemento che deve stare lontano da me in questo momento (il sesso); è una compnente con cui non voglio avere a che fare.
Voglio solo stare bene, capire che è successo e aiutare quel povero ragazzo. Non voglio abbandonarlo, non posso ma non posso amarlo come prima. Gli ho fatto solo del male.

LEI dice che devo leggere un libro di Colin Tipping (IL PERDONO ASSOLUTO)  per capire che in quello che ci è successo non c'è nessuno che deve perdonare nessuno. QUESTA COSA NON LA CAPISCO. COME PUO' DIRE DI NON ODIARMI?? IO VORREI ODIARLA PER QUELLO CHE MI HA FATTO! E mi aspetterei che lei mi odiasse per essere andato a letto con un uomo. 
Si è messa a parlarmi di OSHO, di filosofie orientali. Non la riconosco più. Sapevo che divorava libri nel tempo libero ma che si fosse messa tutte queste strane teorie in testa, poi!!! Dice che l'amante gli ha fatto scoprire il TANTRA, l'amore tantrico...no questa l'hanno drogata, ecco cosa! Sono così incazzato!!!

Mi sento come nel romanzo di Kafka: una mattina mi sono svegliato ed ero uno scarafaggio, non ero più io. Mi sento così. 

ODIO ME STESSO PER QUELLO CHE HO COMBINATO E PER AVER FERITO QUEL RAGAZZO! Se a LUI fosse successo qualcosa non me lo sarei mai perdonato!

Io ora provo ODIO. Come può lei essere così neutra, così liscia e tranquilla? Mi parla di perdono, di andare oltre. 

Su una cosa siamo d'accorso: i nostri figli e il loro benessere vengono prima di tutto!!! E i familairi devono stare lontani da questa vicenda. Finché non ci capiremo niente noi, nessuno dovrà mettere bocca in questo.


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Oh. Mi hai fatta piangere eh
> 
> Ma sono lacrime belle. Non invidio la situazione di roby, ma condivido l'invidia per quanto costruito con la moglie. Ad avercene comunque anche solo un decimo.


E sono contenta di averti fatta piangere!! 

A volte serve una scusa (a me serve spesso )

Sai che non è esattamente invidia? 

E' ammirazione. E speranza...e la speranza per me è una cosa così complessa e faticosa e dolorosa che quando la intravedo, spalanco gli occhi come una bambina piccola...

è così bella la speranza...

Della speranza potrei pure innamorarmi. Ecco.


----------



## Roby.roberto (19 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Roby sta nella merda che più merda non si può e voi pensate a farvi la saker. Abbiate un minimo di decenza ecchecazzo. Pensa che uno dei figli non sia suo e voi a frignare se uno è gay o un po' di meno, 1-- ,1 + . Boh


*Ti quoto*!   Ma capisco anche loro. Pure io avrei ragionato in questi termini :-(


----------



## Foglia (19 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> E sono contenta di averti fatta piangere!!
> 
> A volte serve una scusa (a me serve spesso )
> 
> ...


Io invero proprio invidio. Lei che ha avuto la forza di guidare. Ma anche Roby, che di fronte a un dubbio atroce ha messo in mano la verità a lei. Davvero provo invidia per questo.

E invidio ancora lei, per avere messo la verità di rimando a lui.


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Io invero proprio invidio. Lei che ha avuto la forza di guidare. Ma anche Roby, che di fronte a un dubbio atroce ha messo in mano la verità a lei. Davvero provo invidia per questo.


Penso non sia per niente gratis...e penso che ci vorrà tempo perchè sia visibile....

Io e te...abbiamo in comune il rovescio di quella medaglia, no? 

Forse è questo il fulcro di quel che vediamo da qui. 

La commozione, è probabilmente commozione per quelle noi che erano in quel rovescio di medaglia...e che non ci sono più 

Con tutto quel che comporta.


----------



## Foglia (19 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Penso non sia per niente gratis...e penso che ci vorrà tempo perchè sia visibile....
> 
> Io e te...abbiamo in comune il rovescio di quella medaglia, no?
> 
> ...


Eh già


----------



## danny (19 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Esatto. Mi hai capito perfettamente.
> 
> Io non so più chi sono e cosa voglio. Non so più se la voglio al mio fianco. Lei mi ha tradito qualche anno fa e non so bene adesso se il terzo figlio sia davvero mio o no. Lei sostiene di sì. Cmq sia non mi interessa saperlo, perché per me resterà sempre MIO FIGLIO.
> No ha più l'amante (sposato anche lui). Il suo tradimento ha iniziato prima del mio, prima che io conoscessi il ragazzo. Me lo ha nascosto per tanto tempo e poi, quando ha capito la simpatia che c'era tra me e pure la nostra relazione, lei ha continuato indisturbata (e io non mi sono mai accorto di nulla). Dice che mi capisce e che nessuno dei due abbiamo nulla da perdonare all'altro perché abbiamo sbagliato entrambi. Anzi dice che entrambi dobbiamo preoccuparci di risolvere la situazione di quel ragazzo e nostra.
> ...


Un abbraccio, Tony.
Non pretendere troppo da te adesso.
Lo sconvolgimento è il minimo che ti può capitare in mezzo a tutti questi avvenimenti.
Devi lavorare molto per superare quanto è accaduto.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Io invero proprio invidio. Lei che ha avuto la forza di guidare. Ma anche Roby, che di fronte a un dubbio atroce ha messo in mano la verità a lei. Davvero provo invidia per questo.
> 
> E invidio ancora lei, per avere messo la verità di rimando a lui.


Talvolta rilanciare apre un gioco fermo.

Se i giocatori son giocatori veri e non pezzi di merda ambulanti


----------



## Roby.roberto (19 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao M.
> 
> parto dal fondo, in mezzo a tutto questo dolore non solo il tuo mondo non si è sgretolato o ribaltato, anche se lo so che adesso ti sembra esattamente così...ma, quando riuscirai a riabituarti al fatto che stai respirando, che non stai tenendo segreti, che ogni cosa è esposta e alla luce, potrai vedere che il tuo mondo si è svelato e che buona parte della fatica che stavi facendo per tenere tutto insieme, la potrai ridirigere per aver Cura di un unico mondo in cui quello spazio di cui avevi tanto bisogno c'è per davvero. Casa tua.
> 
> ...




SEMPLICEMENTE GRAZIE! 
Stampo questa riflessione. Voglio condividerla con LEI. Gliela farò leggere ma non le dirò mai di questo foru. Non mi va di aprirmi fino a questo punto.

Sono arrabbiatissimo con lei ma si sente in colpa per quello che ha fatto e crede che non mi deve perdonare nulla. 

Domenica notte mi ha aiutato. Io pensavo che avremmo litigato e basta, mentre lei mi ha smosso. Se quel ragazzo è salvo, è solo grazie a lei e al suo aiuto. Io da solo non sarei stato capace di fare nulla. Avrei fallito.


----------



## Foglia (19 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Talvolta rilanciare apre un gioco fermo.
> 
> Se i giocatori son giocatori veri e non pezzi di merda ambulanti



Ma infatti, pure nella drammaticità della situazione, vedo per loro comunque uno spiraglio. Che prescinde da ciò che faranno della loro coppia. Si.... E' chiaro l'effetto di quando al tavolo siedono comunque giocatori che sanno giocare.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao M.
> 
> parto dal fondo, in mezzo a tutto questo dolore non solo il tuo mondo non si è sgretolato o ribaltato, anche se lo so che adesso ti sembra esattamente così...ma, quando riuscirai a riabituarti al fatto che stai respirando, che non stai tenendo segreti, che ogni cosa è esposta e alla luce, potrai vedere che il tuo mondo si è svelato e che buona parte della fatica che stavi facendo per tenere tutto insieme, la potrai ridirigere per aver Cura di un unico mondo in cui quello spazio di cui avevi tanto bisogno c'è per davvero. Casa tua.
> 
> ...


Concordo sulla parte che riguarda lui, zero sulla coppia, -20 su quello che vedono i figli

Va bè siamo state d'accordo su troppe cose ultimamente


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> SEMPLICEMENTE GRAZIE!
> Stampo questa riflessione. Voglio condividerla con LEI. Gliela farò leggere ma non le dirò mai di questo foru. Non mi va di aprirmi fino a questo punto.
> 
> Sono arrabbiatissimo con lei ma si sente in colpa per quello che ha fatto e crede che non mi deve perdonare nulla.
> ...


Prego 

Se posso permettermi....pazienza...e lascia che il dolore faccia il suo corso...

Fa male, mica che no...ma un botto male. Ma ora non è sempre. 

E' stata una notte antica...la vostra di domenica. Sono successe cose immense. 
Di cui adesso molto probabilmente non vedete neanche la portata...ma sono successe. (è una fortuna...)

Adesso serve che la polvere depositi, che vi rendiate conto che siete sopravvissuti...serve respirare e riposare. Non rincorrere le conclusioni. Lasciar andare...tensioni, paure, ansie...con calma. Un passo per volta. Emozione per emozione. 

E serve anche, se posso permettermi, che tu pensi a come tutto quello che ti è successo domenica notte è completamente diverso da quello che tu pensavi sarebbe successo. Quando eri in pieno panico. 

Pensa bene...alla differenza. E' immensa. 
Lasciale la sua immensità...lentamente prenderà una sua forma. 

A volte, è la semplice idea a fare paura. 
Poi si muove il passo, tutto esplode...e le cose riprendono una dimensione umana...
E' uno dei giochetti stronzi della paura. 

Mettitela in valigia questa cosa....è importante. 

Quanto al resto...a volte non c'è alternativa, serve sedersi in cantina, e mettersi a pulire le ossa che si erano ammassate, anno dopo anno, silenzio dopo silenzio...ci si sporca, si piange, si sta male e anche malissimo, si ha paura del buio e forse le ossa fanno pure schifo...alcune sono putride...ma serve proprio mettersi lì, e pulire ossa...e aprire le finestre della cantina e far entrare aria nuova...senza fretta. Senza nessuna fretta.


----------



## Roby.roberto (19 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Un abbraccio, Tony.
> Non pretendere troppo da te adesso.
> Lo sconvolgimento è il minimo che ti può capitare in mezzo a tutti questi avvenimenti.
> Devi lavorare molto per superare quanto è accaduto.



Tony, Roby, M.

basta. Tanto oramai , tutte le carte sono state scoperte.

Mi chiamo MARIO.

*GRAZIE ANCHE A TE!*


----------



## Roby.roberto (19 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Prego
> 
> Se posso permettermi....pazienza...e lascia che il dolore faccia il suo corso...
> 
> ...


Domenica notte le confessioni.
Domenica notte la paura per il timore che quello potesse commettere una pazzia.
Domenica notte la corsa in auto e io che non capivo niente. LEI è stata super coraggiosa
Domenica notte il ritrovamento di un BIMBO, NON DEL RAGAZZO CHE CONOSCEVO O PENSAVO DI CONOSCERE IO.
Poi l'ospedale, poi casa nostra.
Lui adesso è qui da noi. LEI non vuole che lo lasciamo da solo o lo rispediamo a casa.
LUI STA MALE più di tutti.

Capite la situazione? Lui si sente pure in colpa, è spaventato....sembra un cucciolo di gatto smarrito per strada e impaurito. Ha gli occhi nel vuoto e un profondo senso di colpa. Non so quanto reggerò tutta sta situazione io, ma dove lo mando? Non ha nessuno e a casa starebbe da solo e LEI non vuole mandarlo via. Mi ha detto "NON LO POSSIAMO ABBANDONARE. SIAMO RESPONSABILI DI QUELLO CHE è SUCCESSO!", il che è vero.

In tutto questo casino stiamo attenti a non far capire niente ai bambini. Una gran fatica.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (19 Luglio 2017)

Sta succedendo quello che temevo: in una identità incerta (e incerti lo si è in entrambi i sensi), una società repressiva verso l'omosessualità, spinge verso la normalità.
Adesso, invece,  ogni incertezza spinge verso l'omosessualità. O sei eterosessuale granitico o rischi di scivolare nel mondo gay. 
A M è successo questo: lui è incerto, vive in una cultura che incoraggia l'omosessualità e ha provato. Dopo aver provato la stessa cultura gli dice che è omosessuale e deve arrendersi. DEVE entrare nel mondo gay.
A nulla vale il buon senso di Twin Peaks, che insiste che le cose non stanno proprio così.
In altri tempi, in altre culture, la sua incertezza sarebbe stata spinta verso la normalità. Perché incertezza è incertezza. Adesso ogni incertezza DEVE essere omosessualità, o almeno bisessualità.
È questo che molti di noi predicano nel deserto, ricevendone in cambio la qualifica di omofobo.
La finestra di Overton è chiusa.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Domenica notte le confessioni.
> Domenica notte la paura per il timore che quello potesse commettere una pazzia.
> Domenica notte la corsa in auto e io che non capivo niente. LEI è stata super coraggiosa
> Domenica notte il ritrovamento di un BIMBO, NON DEL RAGAZZO CHE CONOSCEVO O PENSAVO DI CONOSCERE IO.
> ...


Ma ti prego...non esageriamo


----------



## Skorpio (19 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Domenica notte le confessioni.
> Domenica notte la paura per il timore che quello potesse commettere una pazzia.
> Domenica notte la corsa in auto e io che non capivo niente. LEI è stata super coraggiosa
> Domenica notte il ritrovamento di un BIMBO, NON DEL RAGAZZO CHE CONOSCEVO O PENSAVO DI CONOSCERE IO.
> ...


Si Roby.. ora però non è il cane trovatello, eh?

Una notte, una chiacchiera, e aria


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Sta succedendo quello che temevo: in una identità incerta (e incerti lo si è in entrambi i sensi), una società repressiva verso l'omosessualità, spinge verso la normalità.
> Adesso, invece,  ogni incertezza spinge verso l'omosessualità. O sei eterosessuale granitico o rischi di scivolare nel mondo gay.
> A M è successo questo: lui è incerto, vive in una cultura che incoraggia l'omosessualità e ha provato. Dopo aver provato la stessa cultura gli dice che è omosessuale e deve arrendersi. DEVE entrare nel mondo gay.
> A nulla vale il buon senso di Twin Peaks, che insiste che le cose non stanno proprio così.
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si Roby.. ora però non è il cane trovatello, eh?
> 
> Una notte, una chiacchiera, e aria


Ma ti sembra credibile?
Ora o a sta donna davvero frega nulla, ma proprio nulla di lui o non mi capacito


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma ti sembra credibile?
> Ora o a sta donna davvero frega nulla, ma proprio nulla di lui o non mi capacito


Ma avete inteso che si è data all'oriente. Presumo che sia in pace con se stessa. Quindi tutto è possibile.


----------



## ivanl (19 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Prego
> 
> Se posso permettermi....pazienza...e lascia che il dolore faccia il suo corso...
> 
> ...


Si ma tutto 'sto lavoro si fa in due, non con il trovatello in casa



Skorpio ha detto:


> Si Roby.. ora però non è il cane trovatello, eh?
> 
> Una notte, una chiacchiera, e aria


ecco, appunto. Esattamente.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma ti sembra credibile?
> Ora o a sta donna davvero frega nulla, ma proprio nulla di lui o non mi capacito


No.
Però ho visto pure di peggio.

Ora questo ieri l'altro era il caro ragazzo affabile e attraente
Ieri era la scheggia impazzita che ti faceva minaccia di farti esplodere la vita
Oggi è il cane trovatello solo e indifeso

A me mi manca un passaggio solo
Che domani trombi lui la moglie e Roby lo pigli nel culo da tutti e due in un colpo solo.

Dei 4 passaggi se ben ci pensi nemmeno sarebbe il più clamoroso


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No.
> Però ho visto pure di peggio.
> 
> Ora questo ieri l'altro era il caro ragazzo affabile e attraente
> ...


Azz' leggerino. Hai preso il mio posto?


----------



## stany (19 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No.
> Però ho visto pure di peggio.
> 
> Ora questo ieri l'altro era il caro ragazzo affabile e attraente
> ...


Hai rovinato la poesia di Ipazia.....(pensalo ma non scriverlo,ecche cazzo!)


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No.
> Però ho visto pure di peggio.
> 
> Ora questo ieri l'altro era il caro ragazzo affabile e attraente
> ...


E' surreale a dir poco


----------



## stany (19 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Azz' leggerino. Hai preso il mio posto?


Si veramente.   Non ti stavo più riconoscendo nei tuoi ultimi interventi......


----------



## Skorpio (19 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Azz' leggerino. Hai preso il mio posto?


Leggerino io??  :rotfl: 

Mai stato, in verità


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Domenica notte le confessioni.
> Domenica notte la paura per il timore che quello potesse commettere una pazzia.
> Domenica notte la corsa in auto e io che non capivo niente. LEI è stata super coraggiosa
> Domenica notte il ritrovamento di un BIMBO, NON DEL RAGAZZO CHE CONOSCEVO O PENSAVO DI CONOSCERE IO.
> ...


Rallenta...rallenta davvero. Piano. 

Lui vi ha chiamato. 
Non è successo niente. Non è morto. Sta soffrendo. Molto. Ma non è morto. Mi spiego? Soffre. E voi, perdona la durezza, non potete sostituirvi a lui nel suo dolore. Tenetevelo bene in testa. Sarebbe un inganno per tutti. 

Quel che è successo è un passo per uscire dalla situazione. 

Adesso, con calma, intanto ti fai entrare in testa che ora non è sempre. Ora è ora. 

Questa situazione è così temporaneamente e vi siete attivati per trovare una soluzione, giusto? 

Chiaritevi bene come fare. Che strade potete percorrere. 
A chi potervi rivolgere. 

Proprio carta e penna. E programmare. 
Fatti aiutare anche dalla psicologa a cui ti sei rivolto. 

Quando le situazioni sono molto complesse, serve semplificarle. Non ridurle. Ma scomporle in piccole situazioni. 

Quindi, chi vi serve per poter mettere ordine? 

Immagino serva un riferimento medico e psicologico per lui. Per permettergli di aver cura di se stesso. 
E per sollevare voi. 
Che non siete semplicemente in grado di prendervi carico della sua situazione, è troppo incasinata e siete entrambi troppo coinvolti. 
Serve che lui si rivolga a qualcuno che lo aiuti. Dal punto di vista medico, psichiatrico e psicologico. 
Questo è l'obiettivo. 

(lascia perdere la responsabilità. Adesso non siete lucidi. Non potete valutare. Ti dico solo che, per paradosso, lui è responsabile verso di voi, perchè vi ha cercato e richiesto. E sua responsabilità adesso è non sprecare quel che voi state facendo per lui. Un esempio, per dire che la medaglia ha sempre il suo rovescio e servono tutte e due le facce per la medaglia intera).

Serve un riferimento psicologico anche per voi. 
Ma hai detto che l'avete trovato. E quindi questa è fatta, iniziata e serve solo percorrerla. 

Mi spiego cosa intendo per semplificare? 
Prendere un problema complesso, e scomporlo in tanti piccoli sottoproblemi che trovano soluzione in un fare concreto. 

Respira M. 

Non si scala una montagna in un salto.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Hai rovinato la poesia di Ipazia.....(pensalo ma non scriverlo,ecche cazzo!)


Questo mi dispiacerebbe...

Non credo siano prospettive incongruenti x la verità.


----------



## stany (19 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Questo mi dispiacerebbe...
> 
> Non credo siano prospettive incongruenti x la verità.


Beh....anche ipa sta tentando di essere più concreta nelle sue indicazioni; per essere surreale la vicenda lo è! Ma ho imparato che la  realtà supera la fantasia,se non altro perché il nostro pensiero non crea ma riproduce (Non certo quello di Leonardo da Vinci,ma era unico).


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Si. E' una parola che connoto abbastanza con negatività. Mi rimanda a concetti quali anormalità, malattia. Quindi ad un qualcosa che, ove possibile, va curato. Non mi riecheggia granché bene, questa parola.


È deviante anche chi legge 15 libri all'anno.


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2017)

ivanl ha detto:


> Si ma tutto 'sto lavoro si fa in due, non con il trovatello in casa
> 
> 
> ecco, appunto. Esattamente.



ma guarda chi si rilegge!! Ciao 

certo che devono fare in due...

ma quando i nodi sono stretti, o li si scioglie o li si strappa....

io sono per il provare a sciogliere, facendosi aiutare...se poi non funziona...ma prima, salvo emergenze gravi, io sono dell'idea di tentare lo sciogliere...

fra l'altro, in situazioni tanto complesse, dove i nodi sono tutti doppi, fare da soli e sul moto dell'emozione non è furbissimo...secondo me. 

Trovatello è proprio brutto...secondo me. Non mi piace. 

Direi che fra l'altro, non è per niente adeguata come definizione. 

Poi, di mio, come ho scritto a M. , farsi carico di certe situazioni significa avere le competenze per farlo. 
Da fuori si può solo spingere ad andare da qualcuno di competente. 

Nient'altro.


----------



## stany (19 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È deviante anche chi legge 15 libri all'anno.


Troppi? Pochi?


----------



## Skorpio (19 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Beh....anche ipa sta tentando di essere più concreta nelle sue indicazioni; per essere surreale la vicenda lo è! Ma ho imparato che la  realtà supera la fantasia,se non altro perché il nostro pensiero non crea ma riproduce (Non certo quello di Leonardo da Vinci,ma era unico).


Proprio perché presuppongo che di vicenda reale si tratti, dico aria.
Comprensione, conforto, solidarietà, tutto giusto e sincero

Ma poi aria.

Ci sono i dottori


----------



## stany (19 Luglio 2017)

Boh....se si lascia acchiappare porto il cane al guinzaglio,in mezzo alla gente ,al parco; in modo che non perda l'abitudine....A dopo.


----------



## stany (19 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Proprio perché presuppongo che di vicenda reale si tratti, dico aria.
> Comprensione, conforto, solidarietà, tutto giusto e sincero
> 
> Ma poi aria.
> ...


Certo la penso anch'io cosi..  Poi ci sono anche i bimbi....


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Beh....anche ipa sta tentando di essere più concreta nelle sue indicazioni; per essere surreale la vicenda lo è! Ma ho imparato che la  realtà supera la fantasia,se non altro perché il nostro pensiero non crea ma riproduce (Non certo quello di Leonardo da Vinci,ma era unico).


Io sono scientemente il meno concreta possibile, non sono qui per dare indicazioni sono qui per fare filosofia. 

In questo caso, mi sto spingendo sul limite...ma in ogni caso penso che M. questo nostro posto lo debba usare per "atterrare", per metter cose anche per poterle rileggere, per trovare accoglienza. 

Ma è fuori di qui che c'è il fare. 

Con la concretezza e con persone concrete. 

La virtualità ha un sacco di aspetti positivi....confonderla con la realtà, non è un buon affare. 

Il massimo della mia concretezza è consigliare di andare da persone concrete per farsi accompagnare. 

Quel che onestamente posso dare qui, è un tentativo, spesso fallimentare, di vicinanza. 
Come è stato dato a me. 

Ma quando ero io nella merda, è stato fuori di qui che ho risolto. 
Con persone reali. Con fatti concreti. 

E programmazione di una strategia. 

E quando mi sono resa conto che non ero lucida abbastanza, ho cercato chi potesse aiutarmi. Perchè io ero veramente troppo sofferente per riuscirci da sola. 

Qui era il posto in cui venivo per certi versi a riposare. Il posto in cui prendevo fiato prima di reimmergermi nella realtà. E fare. 

Non so se mi spiego...


----------



## ivanl (19 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> ma guarda chi si rilegge!! Ciao
> 
> certo che devono fare in due...
> 
> ...


Non sono stato chiaro, intendevo senza il terzo incomodo a cui badare. Che poi debbano farsi aiutare, e' fuor di dubbio
Ciao a te :kiss:, ho letto spesso, ma fatico ad intervenire su questioni di corna "normali"


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2017)

ivanl ha detto:


> Non sono stato chiaro, intendevo senza il terzo incomodo a cui badare. Che poi debbano farsi aiutare, e' fuor di dubbio
> Ciao a te :kiss:, ho letto spesso, ma fatico ad intervenire su questioni di corna "normali"


Avevo capito

Il punto è che lui c'è. 

E in questo momento la situazione è quella che descrive M. 

Da questa serve partire per sciogliere innanzitutto questa. 

Lo so che la metto lineare, quando lineare non è...non mi ricordo granchè e potrei dire una stronzata...è una di quelle situazioni in cui serve andare in serie...(sono mica così i circuiti che funzionano parallelamente e che sono uniti?) 

Ovviamente l'obiettivo è che si ritrovino lui e la moglie. 
(ritrovino per "capitalizzare" tutto quel che sta accadendo, al netto di quel che faranno poi di loro..quello solo il tempo).

Ma ora come ora mi sembra uno degli obiettivi da ancora raggiungere. 
Non è un fatto. 
Per ora è una questione di programmazione sul come fare. 

Non so se mi spiego 

Ecco perchè parlavo di nodi stretti...sono nodi stretti...e serve pazienza e lucidità e aiuto concreto. 

Tu stai bene?  
Mi fa piacere rileggerti!!


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Troppi? Pochi?


Tanti rispetto alla...normalità


----------



## Roby.roberto (19 Luglio 2017)

Mi sono espresso male io o forse non l'ho scritto.

LUI non ci ha chiamati quella notte. Lui ha mandato un ultimo messaggio con scritto "Perdonami..." e io lì ho tentato di chiamarlo ma aveva il cel staccato. A quel punto ero disperato e sono crollato. LEI era lì, cercava di capire cosa stesse succedendo e le ho raccontato tutto. Non ce la facevo più. A quel punto LEI mi ha detto di andare e di fare qualcosa.

Lui non ci ha chiamati.

Poi lo abbiamo lasciato in ospedale, siamo tornati a casa e il giorno dopo siamo andati a riprenderlo. 
Lui vuol tornare a casa sua, non chiede nulla.

Io devo pensare a me e non posso farmi carico dei suoi problemi. Non lo abbandonerò di certo ma adesso devo pensare a me stesso per cui non so fino a quanto reggo tutta sta situazione.

LEI (che non riconosco più) è "partita di testa", completamente andata. Mi ha capito , mi ha compreso e aiutato ma non si è incazzata. Parla di perdono! Parla con il ragazzo come se fosse sua madre! Non capisco.

Avete ragione tutti. 

Io non posso fare il lavoro di una persona competente, rischiamo di confondere il ragazzo.  Non pensavo che questo tizio potesse avere un crollo simile. Sembra un bambino abbandonato. Ho preso un appuntamento con un altro medico per lui e in settimana andrà. 

Se prima non ci risolleviamo, qui non si va da nessuna parte.

IO CONTINUO A NON CAPIRCI NIENTE. 

La situazione è tragi-comica! Io sto malissimo, LEI la prende con filosofia, LUI si sente un pesce fuor d'acqua e i bambini sono a casa dai nonni (almeno questo).


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Mi sono espresso male io o forse non l'ho scritto.
> 
> LUI non ci ha chiamati quella notte. Lui ha mandato un ultimo messaggio con scritto "Perdonami..." e io lì ho tentato di chiamarlo ma aveva il cel staccato. A quel punto ero disperato e sono crollato. LEI era lì, cercava di capire cosa stesse succedendo e le ho raccontato tutto. Non ce la facevo più. A quel punto LEI mi ha detto di andare e di fare qualcosa.
> 
> ...


Non prendi con filosofia una cosa simile a meno che non succeda al vicino di casa


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Mi sono espresso male io o forse non l'ho scritto.
> 
> LUI non ci ha chiamati quella notte. Lui ha mandato un ultimo messaggio con scritto "Perdonami..." e io lì ho tentato di chiamarlo ma aveva il cel staccato. A quel punto ero disperato e sono crollato. LEI era lì, cercava di capire cosa stesse succedendo e le ho raccontato tutto. Non ce la facevo più. A quel punto LEI mi ha detto di andare e di fare qualcosa.
> 
> ...


che tua moglie fosse comprensiva lo si era intuito dall'inizio, ma ora è troppo. Sembra più un'amica che VI sta dando sostegno morale.Mah....


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> che tua moglie fosse comprensiva lo si era intuito dall'inizio, ma ora è troppo. Sembra più un'amica che VI sta dando sostegno morale.Mah....


Ma un'amica alla lontana anche......


----------



## Roby.roberto (19 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non prendi con filosofia una cosa simile a meno che non succeda al vicino di casa


Non lo so.

Non so cosa pensare. Lei sembra non aver capito quello che mi è successo. Lei mi ha tradito con un uomo. Io l'ho tradita ma con un uomo!

Quest'uomo che oggi sembra un bambino traumatizzato e che oggi si trova in casa mia, con moglie che gli prepara le tisane e cerca di farlo distrarre raccontando anedotti sui nostri figli di cui a lui, in questo momento, non gliene starà fregando un cazzo!

Lei è per il perdono assoluto. Si è fissata con quel libro.

Ipazia tu hai ragione: io qui mi sfogo, ma l'aiuto lo cercherò fuori, un aiuto concreto anche se molti di voi mi hanno fatto riflettere.

Sto giungendo a due conclusioni: non posso vivere con lei e neanche con lui. Potremo avere rapporti civili ma nient'altro. Vivrò solo per i miei figli! Anche se mi dispiace molto, non posso fare da padre a quello che settimane fa era il mio amante. Non potrei, non riuscirei.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma un'amica alla lontana anche......


e si , nessun coinvolgimento emotivo. Sembra di essere in una lavanderia, tutti che lavano panni sporchi.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Non lo so.
> 
> Non so cosa pensare. Lei sembra non aver capito quello che mi è successo. Lei mi ha tradito con un uomo. Io l'ho tradita ma con un uomo!
> 
> ...


ma il suo tradimento non c'entra 
Pensi che il fatto che lei ti abbia tradito possa aiutarla a capire te?
MA stiamo su piani così diversi che proprio non può esserci confronto ne compensazione
E' niente quello che ha fatto lei rispetto a quello che hai fatto tu
Il rapporto con questo ragazzo è surreale.
Ripeto io non so se questa storia è vera, se è vera le mie conclusioni sono queste:
a tua moglie frega di te quanto le interessa del tuo vicino di casa 
tu sarebbe ora che fai chiarezza e prendi delle decisioni che ormai hai un'età
tutelate i figli, che però si domanderanno sto tipo in casa cosa ci fa
il ragazzo che vada per la sua strada, cancellalo dalla tua vita, ognuno si risolva i suoi di problemi che mi sembra ne abbiate in abbondanza ognuno dei propri


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e si , nessun coinvolgimento emotivo. Sembra di essere in una lavanderia, tutti che lavano panni sporchi.


:up::up:


----------



## Roby.roberto (19 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma il suo tradimento non c'entra
> Pensi che il fatto che lei ti abbia tradito possa aiutarla a capire te?
> MA stiamo su piani così diversi che proprio non può esserci confronto ne compensazione
> E' niente quello che ha fatto lei rispetto a quello che hai fatto tu
> ...




avete ragione. Mi spiace forse non avrei mai dovuto scrivere qui.

Io sono confuso credetemi.

Lei sta soffrendo. Solo che non vuole ammetterlo davanti a un altro. 

Se pensi che la storia non sia vera, puoi anche non rispondere. Sembra surreale, lo capisco e sono stranito anche io ma è giusto che mi risolva la questione fuori.

Grazie a tutti, ad ogni modo.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> avete ragione. Mi spiace forse non avrei mai dovuto scrivere qui.
> 
> Io sono confuso credetemi.
> 
> ...


Minchia
Pensa se non soffriva, vi lasciava la casa tutta per voi


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Mi sono espresso male io o forse non l'ho scritto.
> 
> LUI non ci ha chiamati quella notte. Lui ha mandato un ultimo messaggio con scritto "Perdonami..." e io lì ho tentato di chiamarlo ma aveva il cel staccato. A quel punto ero disperato e sono crollato. LEI era lì, cercava di capire cosa stesse succedendo e le ho raccontato tutto. Non ce la facevo più. A quel punto LEI mi ha detto di andare e di fare qualcosa.
> 
> ...


La Vita è tragi-comica. 

Solo che noi siamo spesso talmente annichiliti e convinti di essere i padroni dell'universo, tipo He-Man che non ce ne rendiamo ben conto. 

La vita fa le battute e noi restiamo lì con la faccia di "in che senso?"

Siamo esseri goffi, imbranati, stupidi a volte...solo che siamo altrettanto convinti di poter andar Oltre la nostra goffaggine, il nostro essere imbranati, la nostra stupidità...quella famosa tensione all'infinito di cui siamo portatori...e che ci distingue dagli altri mammiferi 

(ti sei mai chiesto se un cane si sente stupido mentre fa il "seduto!" per la crocchetta? Secondo me non glien frega un cazzo. Lui vuole la crocchetta!...noi invece vogliamo la crocchetta ma contemporaneamente ci sentiamo dei perfetti idioti ad ubbidire al seduto...siamo proprio bestie particolari )

Avete fatto quel che ritenevate giusto fare. VOI. 
Tanto basta. 

E condizione necessaria e sufficiente per aggiustare il tiro. 
Bene che ci sia appuntamento con un medico. 

Tua moglie sta facendo qualche strana operazione. 
Ognuno reagisce agli spaventi a modo suo. 

Siete ancora sotto shock, eh...non dimenticatevelo. 

Il perchè lui è un gattino bagnato lo ha spiegato molto bene twinpeaks quando ha parlato dei punti di rottura. 
Non fartene un cruccio. 
E' ancora un adulto. 

E ribadisco che vi ha chiamato. Anche se con un messaggio. 
Chi si vuol fare del male. Lo fa. 

Datevi un tempo. Per questa situazione. 
E aiuta tua moglie a capire che una persona che fa tutto il casino che ha fatto questo ragazzo ha bisogno di aiuto concreto. Se lo si vuole aiutare, serve che vada da qualcuno che davvero abbia le competenze per aiutarlo a sciogliere quel che è annodato in lui. 

Se tua moglie non capisce, la tua psicologa potrebbe farvi da mediatrice. Hai una psicologa, la paghi. Usala :mexican:
Chiamala. Non farti problemi. 

MA, in tutto questo, non muoverti in preda all'ansia. 
Fai più casino che altro. 
Meglio un passo in meno, ma ben appoggiato, che un passo instabile...

E mi sembra che in questo momento di emergenze non ce ne siano. Sbaglio? 

Come già ti aveva detto twin, se senti il livello di ansia e dolore che salgono troppo (non aspettare che ti sommergano) chiedi un aiuto farmacologico.


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Si veramente.   Non ti stavo più riconoscendo nei tuoi ultimi interventi......


Ti meravigli? Se questa cosa è vera è da tso.
Quindi mi sono fermato.....


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ti meravigli? *Se questa cosa è vera è da tso.*
> Quindi mi sono fermato.....


La moglie sicuramente più di loro s è possibile


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ti meravigli? Se questa cosa è vera è da tso.
> Quindi mi sono fermato.....


Dovresti veder i tso veri allora...

chissà come rimarresti...


----------



## Roby.roberto (19 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ti meravigli? Se questa cosa è vera è da tso.
> Quindi mi sono fermato.....


Mi dispiace ma non ci stiamo capendo più.

Non avrei mai dovuto scrivere oggi. Non sono in grado di spiegare e voi non potete capire.


Ipazia GRAZIE ANCORA. Ognuno andrà dai suoi medici e poi per la sua strada.


Vi saluto tutti e vi ringrazio.

Non credo che mi servirò più di questo spazio. Mi sento giudicato e sento come se mia moglie fosse un mostro e quell'altro un criminale.

Quello si stava ammazzando se non buttavamo giù la porta! Va beh, lasciamo stare.

Non sono in grado di essere lucido.


Spero solo di uscirne e di farcela da solo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Minchia
> Pensa se non soffriva, vi lasciava la casa tutta per voi


 questa ti è venuta dal profondo del cuore, senza alcun dubbio.


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> avete ragione. Mi spiace forse non avrei mai dovuto scrivere qui.
> 
> Io sono confuso credetemi.
> 
> ...


oh...guarda che non ti devi giustificare di niente eh! 

A te rispondi. E soltanto a te.

Qui noi si legge, si dicono cose a volte sensate, a volte stronzate, a volte non ci si capisce un cazzo. 

C'è stata pure gente che veniva qui a scrivere per rompere i coglioni, appositamente mandata da altri. 
(ed è uno dei motivi di diffidenza) 

Il punto è che, a prescindere da noi, tu conosci la tua vita. E tu ci fai i conti. 

Non è a nessuno che devi rendere conto. Tanto meno su un forum. 

Serviti di quel che ti serve. Questo è. 
Ed è pari. Ognuno scrive per un qualche motivo. 
Ognuno sa il suo. 

Tanto basta.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> questa ti è venuta dal profondo del cuore, senza alcun dubbio.


C'è un limite anche a dar retta e tentare risposte sensate 
Direi che è stato ampiamente superato almeno per quello che è il mio sentire


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> avete ragione. Mi spiace forse non avrei mai dovuto scrivere qui.
> 
> Io sono confuso credetemi.
> 
> ...


si sei confuso, Lei non sta proprio soffrendo.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Lei sta soffrendo. Solo che non vuole ammetterlo davanti a un altro.
> 
> .


Io ti dico le sensazioni mie, Roby

Tutta questa "accoglienza" da parte di tua moglie ha un significato che colloco solo così: "ha trovato la maniera per sciogliersi con te attraverso lui è la sua storia con te"

Quindi.. lui è quello che le ha consentito finalmente di "liberarsi" di un bel peso che aveva sul groppone anche lei, e cioè il tradimento verso te.

Lui è il trovatello.

Ma mica perché è trovatello lui

Ma perché voi in lui avete trovato un sacco di cose vostre.

E lo accogliete e coccolate, per dire, perché SENZA lui non usciva fuori nulla

Se lui stava buono e non ti faceva esplodere non usciva fuori nulla

Da te vs tua moglie, e poi da tua moglie vs te

Benissimo. Storia bella, commovente, interessante.

Anche a lieto fine se vogliamo.

Ma ora la storia sarebbe il caso avesse un fine

E le cose che TU e TUA moglie avete tirato fuori attraverso lui, giostrarvele voi.

Anche con aiuti, come già detto


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si sei confuso, Lei non sta proprio soffrendo.


Quoto


----------



## Skorpio (19 Luglio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si sei confuso, Lei non sta proprio soffrendo.


È sollevata

Soffriva prima a leggere il libro e a stare zitta


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Luglio 2017)

Lo ha detto che la soluzione è lasciare tutti e due. Ora sta a lui quando è come. Una cosa gli consiglio DNA su terzo figlio e poi via e pensare solo ai figli. Non credo che la signora sia in se, con la filosofia orientale ha peggiorato le cose.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto


oggi siamo troppo d'accordo, non trovi? Stasera temporali...:rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È sollevata
> 
> Soffriva prima a leggere il libro e a stare zitta


Mi sembra che lei sia andata a prendere Cefali prima di lui. O sbaglio?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> oggi siamo troppo d'accordo, non trovi? Stasera temporali...:rotfl:


ho bilanciato con il non essere d'accordo con [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION]...quindi temporali si ma sarebbero stati uragani :rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È sollevata
> 
> Soffriva prima a leggere il libro e a stare zitta


 sconcertante. Si è liberata in modo Zen.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Mi sembra che lei sia andata a prendere Cefali prima di lui. O sbaglio?


E quindi?
Io continuo a non capire il paragone.
Puoi aver preso cefali a non finire ma una cosa così ti distrugge la vita altro che comprensione ed ospitalità, soprattutto se sai da tempo


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È sollevata
> 
> Soffriva prima a leggere il libro e a stare zitta


Più che altro è totalmente indifferente


----------



## Skorpio (19 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Più che altro è totalmente indifferente


Nella descrizione di lui non leggo indifferenza nel suo preoccuparsi x il ragazzo.

Ma ho capito che vuoi dire: indifferenza verso la "scoperta" dell'evento di loro


----------



## Skorpio (19 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Mi sembra che lei sia andata a prendere Cefali prima di lui. O sbaglio?


Così pare
Ma se poi ha letto quel libro, vuol dire che era oppressa dal senso di colpa

Così pare.

Dici te: ma i cefali li ha presi però. 

Sbaglio? :mexican:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Nella descrizione di lui non leggo indifferenza nel suo preoccuparsi x il ragazzo.
> 
> Ma ho capito che vuoi dire: *indifferenza verso la "scoperta" dell'evento di lor*o


e verso di lui anche
Mostri quelle attenzioni se la cosa non ti tocca


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Mi dispiace ma non ci stiamo capendo più.
> 
> Non avrei mai dovuto scrivere oggi. Non sono in grado di spiegare e voi non potete capire.
> 
> ...


Se tu fossi lucido...saresti davvero da tso...e pure pericoloso. 

Noi restiam qui, con i consigli, le stronzate e pure i giudizi. 

Uh...i mostri e i criminali...te lo firmo, non sono chi hai raccontato. 
Ho pure le prove.


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> ho bilanciato con il non essere d'accordo con @_ipazia_...quindi temporali si ma sarebbero stati uragani :rotfl:


E pensa che io e [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] abbiamo visto una coppia...

Credo sia la prima volta che la vediamo nella stessa coppia....

Sono quasi sconvolta


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> E pensa che io e @_Brunetta_ abbiamo visto una coppia...
> 
> Credo sia la prima volta che la vediamo nella stessa coppia....
> 
> Sono quasi sconvolta


anche io vedo una coppia.....di amici, di persone che si vogliono bene ma il dolore dell'altro non cambia la propria vita. Si sta vicino e ci si aiuta ma non si è toccati nel profondo
Anzi ti dirò, fosse un mio amico sarei un pochino più toccata di quanto lo è la moglie.


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> E quindi?
> Io continuo a non capire il paragone.
> Puoi aver preso cefali a non finire ma una cosa così ti distrugge la vita altro che comprensione ed ospitalità, soprattutto se sai da tempo


A parte che fra l'idea di un fatto e il fatto vero e concreto, c'è di mezzo tanta di quella roba. 

Immaginarsi una reazione, è un bel gioco, retorica, ma poi, in situazione si resta quasi sicuramente stupiti della differenza. 

L'immaginazione serve solo per darsi dei confini. 

Quando la vita ti mette davanti cose...te lo assicuro, si reagisce in modi inaspettati. Anche a se stessi. In particolare a se stessi. 

A parte questo...la moglie di mario è la moglie di mario. Ha il suo percorso. 

Tu sei tu e hai il tuo percorso. 

Mi sembra quantomeno riduttivo farfie pensare che il tuo metro sia il metro assoluto per il mondo intero. 

Le persone sono molto variegate...in modi davvero inaspettati. 

Nel nostro piccolo l'abbiamo visto anche qui dentro no?
Chi l'avrebbe mai detto...eppure


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> A parte che fra l'idea di un fatto e il fatto vero e concreto, c'è di mezzo tanta di quella roba.
> 
> Immaginarsi una reazione, è un bel gioco, retorica, ma poi, in situazione si resta quasi sicuramente stupiti della differenza.
> 
> ...


Ma certo. Mi sembra ovvio che parlo per quella che per me è una reazione normale. Esattamente come per te era invidiabile la loro unione di coppia, che per me non è invidiabile per niente. E' lontana dalla mia idea di coppia ma molto eh
Credo che tutti qui parliamo e scriviamo per quelle che sono le nostre ipotetiche reazioni e per quello che secondo è "normale". Lo è per noi non per tutto il mondo


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> anche io vedo una coppia.....di amici, di persone che si vogliono bene ma il dolore dell'altro non cambia la propria vita. Si sta vicino e ci si aiuta ma non si è toccati nel profondo
> Anzi ti dirò, fosse un mio amico sarei un pochino più toccata di quanto lo è la moglie.


pensa che io invece riconosco cose nel comportamento di quella donna. 

Cose che ho vissuto direttamente col mio ex. 

Cose che mi hanno costretta a dirmi altre cose di me, a stupirmi di me...e a stupire pure chi mi era intorno. 

L'affetto profondo...fa fare cose veramente impensabili. A volte anche molto stupide. Ma comunque spesso inaspettate. 

Faccio un passo indietro di fronte a certe espressioni umane, dopo aver sperimentato sulla mia pelle, l'inaspettato di me.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> pensa che io invece riconosco cose nel comportamento di quella donna.
> 
> Cose che ho vissuto direttamente col mio ex.
> 
> ...


Appunto
L'affetto profondo che hai per qualcuno a cui vuoi bene che non ha toccato te.
e infatti lo riconosci in situazioni vissute con il tuo ex non con il compagno attuale
Sempre per come lo vivrei io eh

Per esempio il post che tu hai scritto e che molti hanno quotato e letto con commozione a me al posto di lui avrebbe innervosito
Quel dirmi tra le righe "andrà tutto bene" in un momento in cui ho distrutto la mia famiglia, non so chi sono e mia moglie si comporta come la vicina di casa mi sa di presa per il culo (che ovviamente e so benissimo non era la tua intenzione)
Ma in un momento così IO avrei bisogno che mi si evidenziasse la realtà non un futuro che in questo momento non posso nemmeno immaginare e soprattutto non penso si realizzerà


----------



## trilobita (19 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> anche io vedo una coppia.....di amici, di persone che si vogliono bene ma il dolore dell'altro non cambia la propria vita. Si sta vicino e ci si aiuta ma non si è toccati nel profondo
> Anzi ti dirò, fosse un mio amico sarei un pochino più toccata di quanto lo è la moglie.


Ne sono sinceramente convinto...


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma certo. Mi sembra ovvio che parlo per quella che per me è una reazione normale. Esattamente come per te era invidiabile la loro unione di coppia, che per me non è invidiabile per niente. E' lontana dalla mia idea di coppia ma molto eh
> Credo che tutti qui parliamo e scriviamo per quelle che sono le nostre ipotetiche reazioni e per quello che secondo è "normale". Lo è per noi non per tutto il mondo


Certo che sì. 

Tanto che io e te abbiamo visto due prospettive completamente diverse. 

Io profondo affetto, e tu indifferenza  :carneval:

Pensa che roba!!!


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ne sono sinceramente convinto...


Non ho capito


----------



## trilobita (19 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho capito


Che per un amico saresti rimasta più toccata che lei per il marito....


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Certo che sì.
> 
> Tanto che io e te abbiamo visto due prospettive completamente diverse.
> 
> ...


L'indifferenza è perchè la cosa non la tocca.  Quindi riesce a far subentrare l'affetto per aiutarlo.
Se il mio migliore amico scopro che vive una cosa così non sono traumatizzato, non mi ferisce, mi lascia lucida e lo aiuto.
Se è mio marito prima che mi riesco a sollevare io da una botta del genere ce ne passa, il primo pensiero non è certo aiutare lui


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Che per un amico saresti rimasta più toccata che lei per il marito....


se sei ironico non ti seguo


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Appunto
> L'affetto profondo che hai per qualcuno a cui vuoi bene che non ha toccato te.
> e infatti lo riconosci in situazioni vissute con il tuo ex non con il compagno attuale
> Sempre per come lo vivrei io eh
> ...


E come al solito, ognuno vede quel che conosce 

Al tempo non era il mio ex. 

Al tempo era il mio compagno. 

A posteriori le cose hanno una prospettiva molto diversa. E anche falsata dal lavorio della mente sui ricordi. 

Il punto è che, vista la realtà che M. ha raccontato, la famiglia era integra solo in apparenza. 

E alla realtà non mascherata dal vestito della festa mi sono riferita 

Lo sai, dai...io le famiglie di facciata non mi piacciono :carneval:Sono finte come una moneta da 5 euro per me. 
Anche se magari tengono bene la recita. Sempre teatro è.


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'indifferenza è perchè la cosa non la tocca.  Quindi riesce a far subentrare l'affetto per aiutarlo.
> Se il mio migliore amico scopro che vive una cosa così non sono traumatizzato, non mi ferisce, mi lascia lucida e lo aiuto.
> Se è mio marito prima che mi riesco a sollevare io da una botta del genere ce ne passa, il primo pensiero non è certo aiutare lui


Non lo sai. 

Se vai in botta o agisci. 

Lo scopri solo se sei lì.

E' la differenza fra il fare una rianimazione su un manichino e trovarsi davanti un corpo esanime e magari sanguinante. 

Sai se sei capace solo se fai. 

In teoria io sono un'astronauta. :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> E come al solito, ognuno vede quel che conosce
> 
> *Al tempo non era il mio ex. *
> 
> ...


Ma lo è diventato proprio perchè i sentimenti che ti legavano a lui erano di profondo affetto.
Se non erano questi non diventava ex e con il cavolo che ti muoveva il profondo affetto che non c'era perchè c'erano sntimenti più forti e coinvolgenti

Più che non essere una famiglia (che probabilmente essendo genitori lo era e non ho strumenti per stabilire che non lo fosse) non erano una coppia già da prima della bomba
Infatti non è esplosa nessuna bomba


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non lo sai.
> 
> Se vai in botta o agisci.
> 
> ...


Ma come non lo so io non lo sai tu
Come fai a sapere che invidi quel rapporto se non ti è capitata una cosa simile e quindi non sai se capitandoti non troveresti assurda la reazione 
Stiamo parlando per quello che ora sentiamo, poi nella vita tutto può succedere


----------



## Skorpio (19 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Certo che sì.
> 
> Tanto che io e te abbiamo visto due prospettive completamente diverse.
> 
> ...


A volte il profondo affetto non trova spazio laddove altro è divenuto cenere?

Sai che mi saltano in mente una miriade di rapporti FINITI dove proprio la fine del rapporto (di coppia intendo) ha lasciato spazio x un grosso affetto..?


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Ma lo è diventato proprio perchè i sentimenti che ti legavano a lui erano di profondo affetto.*
> Se non erano questi non diventava ex e con il cavolo che ti muoveva il profondo affetto che non c'era perchè c'erano sntimenti più forti e coinvolgenti
> 
> Più che non essere una famiglia (che probabilmente essendo genitori lo era e non ho strumenti per stabilire che non lo fosse) non erano una coppia già da prima della bomba
> Infatti non è esplosa nessuna bomba


No 

...ma è un'altra storia. 

Non ti voglio convincere farfie...

Con G. quello a cui miro è quell'affetto profondo lì, in ogni caso...che se lui arrivasse sganciandomi una bomba come "mi sono innamorato di un uomo" io so stargli vicino. E G. mira alla stessa cosa con me. 
E in questo modo stiamo costruendo fra noi. 

Spero fra l'altro che ci riuscirà. Che se anche dovessimo arrivare a una svolta definitiva, la possiamo fare salutandoci degnamente. E senza dimenticare quel che è stato e che ne ha fatto valere la pena fino a quel momento.


----------



## trilobita (19 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> se sei ironico non ti seguo


Fifty/fifty.
Sono.un po' ironico,ma in effetti ci vuole poco per essere più toccati di questa donna nella vicenda.
La reazione è quantomeno molto strana.
Difatti per Ipazia non lo è,quindi....lo è


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A volte il profondo affetto non trova spazio laddove altro è divenuto cenere?
> 
> Sai che mi saltano in mente *una miriade* di rapporti FINITI dove proprio la fine del rapporto (di coppia intendo) ha lasciato spazio x un grosso affetto..?



Appunto...miriade

A me questa menata dell'amore...con quello che poi si legge qui..essù eh...

Amo amo, ma non ti dico chi cazzo sono. 

E vabbè....

Perdonami se passo per te nel dire questo...ma me l'hai praticamente messo nelle dita


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma come non lo so io non lo sai tu
> Come fai a sapere che invidi quel rapporto se non ti è capitata una cosa simile e quindi non sai se capitandoti non troveresti assurda la reazione
> Stiamo parlando per quello che ora sentiamo, poi nella vita tutto può succedere



E pensa che anche rispetto al sentire, non c'è uguaglianza.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Appunto...miriade
> 
> A me questa menata dell'amore...con quello che poi si legge qui..essù eh...
> 
> ...


Ma hai fatto bene 

Però amore a parte, davvero

Penso agli spazi. Che si creano x chiusure di rapporti

Io nella descrizione di Paolo sopra ho visto anche io una coppia

Si, un funerale di una coppia, ti dirò

Un bel funerale, sereno, consapevole, tenero, affettuoso e pacificazione

Ma un funerale, per dire...


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Fifty/fifty.
> Sono.un po' ironico,ma in effetti ci vuole poco per essere più toccati di questa donna nella vicenda.
> La reazione è quantomeno molto strana.
> Difatti per Ipazia non lo è,quindi....lo è


E' un po' la questione di devianza che viene intesa come giudizio morale et affini

Quando è invece la descrizione di un discostamento da una norma ritenuta valida per la maggioranza. (e che serve per dirigere una maggioranza in modo che non salti per aria come una bomba).

SE non si tiene conto della devianza, nella descrizione della realtà, si sta semplicemente scrivendo un fantasy :carneval:


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma hai fatto bene
> 
> Però amore a parte, davvero
> 
> ...


Io ho visto un compagno e una compagna. 

Nel senso letterale del termine. 

Come evolveranno? 

E' futuro. Io mi riferisco al presente. 

E lì sto.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A volte il profondo affetto non trova spazio laddove altro è divenuto cenere?
> 
> Sai che mi saltano in mente una miriade di rapporti FINITI dove proprio la fine del rapporto (di coppia intendo) ha lasciato spazio x un grosso affetto..?


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Skorpio (19 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io ho visto un compagno e una compagna.
> 
> Nel senso letterale del termine.
> 
> ...


Ma Anche io

Ma al funerale della coppia che furono, li ho visti.

Domani.. meglio di ieri e insieme Ancor di più?

Non so...


----------



## trilobita (19 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' un po' la questione di devianza che viene intesa come giudizio morale et affini
> 
> Quando è invece la descrizione di un discostamento da una norma ritenuta valida per la maggioranza. (e che serve per dirigere una maggioranza in modo che non salti per aria come una bomba).
> 
> SE non si tiene conto della devianza, nella descrizione della realtà, si sta semplicemente scrivendo un fantasy :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma hai fatto bene
> 
> Però amore a parte, davvero
> 
> ...


quoto


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma Anche io
> 
> Ma al funerale della coppia che furono, li ho visti.
> 
> ...


Vado sempre a rovescio 

Ho visto una coppia che si sostiene. 
Una coppia in cui l'alleanza è più forte dell'egoismo personale di appropriazione dell'altro. 
Una coppia in cui la verità è emersa con gran fragore e non ha semplicemente distrutto, ma ha anche costruito. Concretamente anche attraverso l'aiutare il terzo. 

E penso sia collegato anche alla reazione di entrambi a quel terzo...ma mi fermo qui. 

Se dirsi la verità, ascoltare e fare spazio al vissuto dell'altro, metterci dentro il proprio e in mezzo al delirio delle rivelazioni anche sapersi associare a produrre concretamente qualcosa di proattivo nel mondo è un funerale...

Per la puttana. Viva il funerale. 

Ce ne dovrebbero essere di più. 

Gente che ammazza perchè non la ami più. Ricatti affettivi che usano i figli come terreno di guerra e come oggetti di un contendere in cui non c'entrano nulla. Amori immensi che finiscono nello sputo. La lista è lunga, no? 

Solo qui dentro ce ne è una discreta rappresentazione.


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


>


Vorrei poterti rispondere. 

Ma non me ne dai gli strumenti. Non mi hai spiegato la questione del "piove sul bagnato". E in più adesso ci metti pure una faccina piangente (?)


----------



## Skorpio (19 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se dirsi la verità, ascoltare e fare spazio al vissuto dell'altro, metterci dentro il proprio e in mezzo al delirio delle rivelazioni anche sapersi associare a produrre concretamente qualcosa di proattivo nel mondo è un funerale...
> 
> Per la puttana. Viva il funerale.
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo 

E questa volendo può essere la rappresentazione pratica di quanto a volte si dice in teoria:

Serve la morte x fare nuova vita.

E chissà che non esca nuova vita in un "rapporto nuovo"

Ma appunto, io sento in questa "affettuosita'" il profumo di un funerale.

Funerale della coppia che fu.

Magari domani nasce una coppia con vita nuova

Chissà


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo
> 
> E questa volendo può essere la rappresentazione pratica di quanto a volte si dice in teoria:
> 
> ...


Riquoto


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Vado sempre a rovescio
> 
> Ho visto una coppia che si sostiene.
> Una coppia in cui l'alleanza è più forte dell'egoismo personale di appropriazione dell'altro.
> ...


É un bellissimo rapporto di sostegno che esclude i sentimenti che dovrebbero esserci in una coppia intesa come persone che si amano 
Il rapporto che vorrei con un amico non con il padre dei miei figli 
Io un rapporto così ce l'ho ma non con mio marito proprio perché si basa su sentimenti diversi


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo
> 
> E questa volendo può essere la rappresentazione pratica di quanto a volte si dice in teoria:
> 
> ...


Mah...sarà che la mia idea di coppia, che è poi quella che sto vivendo, è descritta anche da quel pezzetto che hai quotato. 

Ambisco ad una coppia morente e sono in una coppia morente...cosa che è in effetti ogni giorno...non ci si può bagnare due volte nello stesso fiume. 

Sono rare le coppie che hanno l'opportunità di attraversare insieme. E non ci arrivano per sbaglio.


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> É un bellissimo rapporto di sostegno che esclude i sentimenti che dovrebbero esserci in una coppia intesa come persone che si amano
> Il rapporto che vorrei con un amico non con il padre dei miei figli
> Io un rapporto così ce l'ho ma non con mio marito proprio perché si basa su sentimenti diversi


Tu ce l'hai una definizione universale di amore?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Tu ce l'hai una definizione universale di amore?


No
Io so cosa è per me


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> E quindi?
> Io continuo a non capire il paragone.
> Puoi aver preso cefali a non finire ma una cosa così ti distrugge la vita altro che comprensione ed ospitalità, soprattutto se sai da tempo


"Omofoba"


----------



## trilobita (19 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Vorrei poterti rispondere.
> 
> Ma non me ne dai gli strumenti. Non mi hai spiegato la questione del "piove sul bagnato". E in più adesso ci metti pure una faccina piangente (?)


Se ad un intervento macchinoso ne fai seguire uno ancora più macchinoso...piove sul bagnato.
Se poi mi riesce di dura decifra,


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Così pare
> Ma se poi ha letto quel libro, vuol dire che era oppressa dal senso di colpa
> 
> Così pare.
> ...


Dillo a farfallina che fa i distinguo


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> No
> Io so cosa è per me




Già...no. Dubito che qualcuno ce l'abbia. 

Ne hai una che va bene per te. Che per rappresenta quel che vuoi e in cui ti riconosci.  

Io manco lo so cosa è per me, se non a grandi linee e ben confuse 

Ognuno ha la sua idea di amore. Ognuno il suo modo di amare. 

Non ci sono assoluti.


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Se ad un intervento macchinoso ne fai seguire uno ancora più macchinoso...piove sul bagnato.
> Se poi mi riesce di dura decifra,


Adesso ho capito! Grazie 

Però quelli a me non sembravano macchinosi


----------



## Skorpio (19 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mah...sarà che la mia idea di coppia, che è poi quella che sto vivendo, è descritta anche da quel pezzetto che hai quotato.
> 
> Ambisco ad una coppia morente e sono in una coppia morente...cosa che è in effetti ogni giorno...non ci si può bagnare due volte nello stesso fiume.
> 
> Sono rare le coppie che hanno l'opportunità di attraversare insieme. E non ci arrivano per sbaglio.


Ma questa coppia non è la tua

Ne la mia

È una coppia che muore, secondo me, con dolcezza

E può rinascere, volendo, se celebra consapevolmente il suo funerale.

Sapendo che è un funerale. E che può pure finire li, perché oltre la morte non c'è garanzia di vita


E ti dirò.. chi non sa celebrare i suoi funerali, gira col lutto al braccio tutti i giorni.


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma *questa coppia non è la tua
> 
> Ne la mia
> *
> ...


Esattamente. 

Ed esattamente il sottolineato. 

Ecco perchè non sarei così assoluta rispetto alle descrizioni di M. 

Ognuno, nell'altro, vede quello che può riconoscere. E questo rimanda. 

Poi è l'altro, che sa.


EDIT: ti dirò...il non aver potuto celebrare il funerale insieme al mio (ex) compagno è stato uno dei dolori più difficili da digerire. Per me. E non ho ancora finito. E' una gran fortuna. Ma proprio immensamente grande.

EDIT2: quanto al dopo la morte...tu la ragioni come individuo...e la tua visione è stretta. 
Ma i cicli di Vita/Morte/Vita universali rappresentano ogni singolo istante che Vita e Morte si susseguono. Siamo noi, che non riusciamo ad immaginare e siamo legati all'immagine di noi come ci conosciamo. 

Alla mia morte purtroppo, se non scegliessi diversamente, verrei messa in una cassa che impedirebbe al mio corpo di trasformarsi e continuare a fare quello per cui è stato creato...ossia dare vita. 

Nel bosco, un animale morto, non è un animale morto. Non soltanto. E' vita per il bosco tutto. Pensaci.


----------



## stany (19 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tanti rispetto alla...normalità


Per me molti....purtroppo leggo poco.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Dillo a farfallina che fa i distinguo


E Diglielo tu, se hai sta curiosità verso lei, no??
...:rotfl: :rotfl:

Chi sono io, il portantino di domande altrui? :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (19 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Esattamente.
> 
> Ed esattamente il sottolineato.
> 
> ...


Ma sicuramente.

Si parla di sensazioni personali, ovvio, non assolute verità


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma sicuramente.
> 
> Si parla di sensazioni personali, ovvio, non assolute verità


Ecco...questo penso sia importante. 

Non assolute verità. 

Solo il tempo....


----------



## Skorpio (19 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Nel bosco, un animale morto, non è un animale morto. Non soltanto. E' vita per il bosco tutto. Pensaci.


Assolutamente, grazie!

E l'ho ben presente proprio quando parlo di morte/vita

E ripeto sento odore di funerale, ma... Può esser quell'animale morto a terra che da nuova vita

E non chiuso in un sarcofago

Il rischio ( e x questo rimarco funerale come termine) è pensare che quell'animale è solo un po' briao, e vedrai che poi si alza e ricammina


----------



## trilobita (19 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Adesso ho capito! Grazie
> 
> Però quelli a me non sembravano macchinosi


A te,per te...mentre a me,per me..


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Assolutamente, grazie!
> 
> E l'ho ben presente proprio quando parlo di morte/vita
> 
> ...


uh...no...la morte è morte, la vita è vita...prese da sole significano solo se stesse e neanche interamente...è nei cicli che assumono il significato di eternità...

serve morire per vivere e serve vivere per morire...non si può stare sospesi in mezzo...o meglio, si può....ma è illusione (e l'industria farmacologica ci fa pure i soldi)

dove pensi l'abbia imparato l'uomo? 

mica è così intelligente eh...pure i colori ha copiato da quel che gli stava intorno 

La morte...è fondamentale per vivere. Oserei dire che la Morte fonda la Vita come la Vita fonda la Morte. 

Pensa a te....tu stai vivendo, eppure ogni giorno in più che vivi è un giorno in meno che ti separa dalla morte...


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> A te,per te...mentre a me,per me..


vero 

proverò ad essere meno macchinosa...se riesco


----------



## Skorpio (19 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> uh...no...la morte è morte, la vita è vita...prese da sole significano solo se stesse e neanche interamente...è nei cicli che assumono il significato di eternità...
> 
> serve morire per vivere e serve vivere per morire...non si può stare sospesi in mezzo...o meglio, si può....ma è illusione (e l'industria farmacologica ci fa pure i soldi)
> 
> ...


Eh lo so.. 

Però tornando su di qualche post...

C'è tanta tenerezza.. due compagni uniti.. così vicini..

Massi'.. è solo briao, vedrai che tra un po' si arrizza e riparte...

E invece è morto (per me)

Non so se ho reso l'idea...


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Assolutamente, grazie!
> 
> E l'ho ben presente proprio quando parlo di morte/vita
> 
> ...


ecco...io non vedo funerale...

io vedo brodo primordiale! 
questa è bella


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh lo so..
> 
> Però tornando su di qualche post...
> 
> ...


ti ho risposto poi. 

brodo primordiale. 

Che poi...a me interessava ribadire che una unica descrizione della stessa realtà non è realistica. 

E che solo chi vive sa. 

Come dicevano gli indiani 

Non giudicare il tuo prossimo fino a quando non cammini per due lune nei suoi mocassini.
(Proverbio dei Sioux)

Io sostituirei a "giudicare" un più democratico "non credere di sapere cosa faresti al posto del tuo prossimo"

(il punto è che loro sapevano che ogni piede è diverso dall'altro anche se sembra abbia la stessa misura. Siamo noi che ci mettiamo scarpe industriali )


----------



## Skorpio (19 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> ti ho risposto poi.
> 
> brodo primordiale.


 e allora... Speriamo non finiscano bolliti :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> e allora... Speriamo non finiscano bolliti :rotfl:



eh...questi sono ragionamenti umani, conservativi...

la natura non ragiona così...e non ha gli stessi riguardi che abbiamo noi. 

Fortunatamente ne siamo parte (per quanto ne siamo lontani) e in un qualche modo siamo costruiti esattamente per reggere l'impatto con la Natura e la Vita.


----------



## stany (19 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> No
> 
> ...ma è un'altra storia.
> 
> ...


Quoto... Però centra poco con la passione; passione che inevitabilmente si sopisce negli anni....


----------



## stany (19 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io ho visto un compagno e una compagna.
> 
> Nel senso letterale del termine.
> 
> ...


Tu ipazia filosofeggi,ma sei razionalissima e cerebrale. In fondo temi la passione ,non in quanto tale,ma come involucro che racchiuda il nulla...


----------



## Skorpio (19 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> eh...questi sono ragionamenti umani, conservativi...
> 
> la natura non ragiona così...e non ha gli stessi riguardi che abbiamo noi.
> 
> Fortunatamente ne siamo parte (per quanto ne siamo lontani) e in un qualche modo siamo costruiti esattamente per reggere l'impatto con la Natura e la Vita.


Individualmente si

Io parlavo come "coppia"


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Tu ipazia filosofeggi,ma sei razionalissima e cerebrale. In fondo temi* la passione *,non in quanto tale,ma* come involucro che racchiuda il nulla...*


In effetti, esattamente come l'hai descritta, la considero Il Male. 


Per me ovviamente.


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Individualmente si
> 
> Io parlavo come "coppia"


io anche come coppia, come gruppi, come umanità.


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Quoto... Però centra poco con la passione; passione che *inevitabilmente *si sopisce negli anni....


Chiedi a @_spleen_

per citare qualcuno qui dentro. 

Di mio sono piuttosto convinta che a sopirsi non è la passione in sè, che semmai cambia di forma e sostanza anche a seconda del nutrimento che le si da (e i segreti sono veleno)...a sopirsi è l'idea di passione statica e immutabile di passione

A volte muore

A volte rinasce

Buh...

La grossa differenza secondo me sta nel nostro rimaner svegli o nel nostro sopirci a noi stessi.

Insomma...quell'inevitabilmente non è una regola universale e nemmeno universalmente valida. 
E' solo una delle tante opzioni


----------



## Carola (19 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma ti sembra credibile?
> Ora o a sta donna davvero frega nulla, ma proprio nulla di lui o non mi capacito


Scusate e chiedo scusa all autore ma è talmente allucinante che mi sa di bufaletta ...


----------



## Skorpio (19 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> io anche come coppia, come gruppi, come umanità.


Come coppia non direi

Una coppia può non reggere l'impatto e morire definitivamente

La sua morte darà vita fuori dalla coppia

Ad esempio la tua coppia di oggi ha avuto vita dalla morte della tua coppia di prima.

Ma la tua coppia di allora ha dovuto morire senza rinascere, e le penne c'è le ha definitivamente lasciate

Una coppia non necessariamente sopravvive a un suo funerale.

Sapere che si è a un funerale, e non a un intrigante Brain storming, sarebbe già importante x sopravvivere. E rinascere. Sempre come coppia

Secondo me (sempre   non stanchiamoci di ricordarlo  )


----------



## ipazia (19 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Come coppia non direi
> 
> Una coppia può non reggere l'impatto e morire definitivamente
> 
> ...


Sei assolutamente certo? 

Io no. Non ho certezze. 

So che la coppia, la coppia in cui c'era la mia vecchia me non ha retto l'impatto non per la trasformazione. Ma perchè io mi sono trasformata e il mio ex no. 
Era inevitabile ci perdessimo a quel punto. 

So che con G....siamo morti, individualmente e come coppia, talmente tante volte rispetto al pochissimo tempo che siamo insieme, che ne sono quasi meravigliata. 

Più di questo non so. 

Anzi no, so anche che credevo che fosse una chimera. 
Ho sbattuto il naso col fatto che non lo è. 

Penso che la Vita...proponga opzioni ben oltre le possibilità della nostra immaginazione. Di questo sono abbastanza sicura invece.


----------



## stany (19 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Chiedi a @_spleen_
> 
> per citare qualcuno qui dentro.
> 
> ...


Sai che hai ragione!


----------



## Skorpio (19 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sei assolutamente certo?
> 
> Io no. Non ho certezze.
> 
> ...


Io.. in generale, sono certo che le coppie muoiono.

Come è morta la mia, ad esempio, un bel giorno. E lo so

E infatti non sto qui a piangere sul morto e picchiare i pugni sulla tomba, nell'attesa che la scoperchi e resusciti come era prima.

E che dalla morte, come dici bene tu, può rinascere vita, anche x la stessa coppia

Come è rinata per la mia, a suo tempo.
Migliore? Peggiore? Diversa....

Nuova vita, nuova coppia

Ma anche no, in generale. Qui no, non c'è certezza.

Oltre la morte non vi è certezza di vita, ma solo possibilità.

Speranza di vita... Non certezza.

Sono certo di aver annusato nella coppia di Paolo odore di funerale, in questa "tenerezza". 


Ma sono solo certo della mia personale sensazione, che equivale al nulla.

 E così l'ho "venduta"  

Come è morta a suo tempo la tua coppia non lo so..

So che è morta... (Lo so da te, come tutti)

E nella morte non ha trovato nuova vita x se

So che la tua coppia di oggi "deve"  la sua vita in qualche modo anche alla "morte" di quella coppia di allora.

Anche perché diversamente, saresti ancora in coppia col tuo ex..

Magari ingrassata.. magari intristita, magari incazzata 

Così come è per te, così sarebbe per chiunque...


----------



## twinpeaks (19 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Esatto. Mi hai capito perfettamente.
> 
> Io non so più chi sono e cosa voglio. Non so più se la voglio al mio fianco. Lei mi ha tradito qualche anno fa e non so bene adesso se il terzo figlio sia davvero mio o no. Lei sostiene di sì. Cmq sia non mi interessa saperlo, perché per me resterà sempre MIO FIGLIO.
> No ha più l'amante (sposato anche lui). Il suo tradimento ha iniziato prima del mio, prima che io conoscessi il ragazzo. Me lo ha nascosto per tanto tempo e poi, quando ha capito la simpatia che c'era tra me e pure la nostra relazione, lei ha continuato indisturbata (e io non mi sono mai accorto di nulla). Dice che mi capisce e che nessuno dei due abbiamo nulla da perdonare all'altro perché abbiamo sbagliato entrambi. Anzi dice che entrambi dobbiamo preoccuparci di risolvere la situazione di quel ragazzo e nostra.
> ...


Io lascerei perdere Colin Tipping, Osho, il tantra e anche tua moglie (tua moglie, per ora, il resto anche per sempre). Inizia la psicoterapia, vedi che effetto ti fa; cerca di iniziarla con il minor numero di pregiudizi e attese possibili. Vedi un po', fa' quel che ti senti di fare. Non c'è fretta: hai una strada lunga, davanti, e non sarà tutta spinosa e dolorosa come ora credi. Ottima l'idea di proteggere i figli dal tuo e vostro turbamento, e di non lasciare che altri mettano becco nella cosa, che non li riguarda proprio. in bocca al lupo.


----------



## Divì (19 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Chiedi a @_spleen_
> 
> per citare qualcuno qui dentro.
> 
> ...


Si. Concordo

:up:


----------



## twinpeaks (19 Luglio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> *quindi tu ritieni che si "nasce" gay*, anche se non tutti hanno coscienza da subito di questo e/o lo sanno o vogliono accettare?



C'è un vasto dibattito che conosco solo in parte, e che non ho voglia di studiare perchè a mio avviso la questione così non è posta correttamente. Non lo so se c'entra la genetica. Il desiderio, nei suoi orientamenti di fondo, nasce insieme al concepimento, e si sviluppa per poi fissarsi intorno alla pubertà, nel corso dei primi anni di vita. Le interazioni essenziali sono con i genitori, naturali o facenti funzione. Gli omosessuali che sono integralmente tali esperiscono una devianza di 180° rispetto all'orientamento normale del desiderio (che non è mai esclusivamente sessuale), e finiscono per desiderare come desidera una donna eterosessuale. Questa omosessualità integrale si riscontra molto più di frequente nei maschi che nelle femmine, che di solito fissano in modo meno univoco il proprio desiderio. Perchè questo accada nessuno lo sa dalla A alla Z. Ci sono ipotesi più o meno plausibili e sostenute da casi reali. Una è quella a cui ho alluso prima. 
L'omosessualità non esclusiva è cosa diversa, che ha dinamiche diverse, anche se il processo di causazione può esser simile.


----------



## twinpeaks (19 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Confondi in più punti il concetto di "stato di natura" con quello di "istituto". Sono un po' incompatibili, secondo me. Semplifico: O dici che il matrimonio è finalizzato per natura alla procreazione (con tutto ciò che ne consegue in termini di devianza per l'ipotesi contraria), o se parli di "istituito", o "istituzione" devi tenere conto che la componente procreativa e' solo una delle tante.
> 
> Tralascio di farne un discorso religioso, perché cadremmo fuori dall'oggettivo.


Nell'uomo non si può parlare mai di sola "natura". La "natura" è sempre mediata dalla cultura e dalle istituzioni che la esprimono. Dal pdv esclusivamente naturale, intendendo "natura" = "biologia", del matrimonio l'uomo non ha nessun bisogno. Ne ha bisogno per integrare natura e cultura, cioè per riprodurre la specie secondo quel che gli detta la "natura umana", non la biologia. Per questo, il matrimonio è un istituto che precede i tempi storici: perchè sia l'esigenza di riprodursi come specie, sia l'esigenza di integrare la prole nella cultura umana, sono necessità primarie che precedono la storia vera e propria.


----------



## perplesso (19 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> C'è un vasto dibattito che conosco solo in parte, e che non ho voglia di studiare perchè a mio avviso la questione così non è posta correttamente. Non lo so se c'entra la genetica. Il desiderio, nei suoi orientamenti di fondo, nasce insieme al concepimento, e si sviluppa per poi fissarsi intorno alla pubertà, nel corso dei primi anni di vita. Le interazioni essenziali sono con i genitori, naturali o facenti funzione. Gli omosessuali che sono integralmente tali esperiscono una devianza di 180° rispetto all'orientamento normale del desiderio (che non è mai esclusivamente sessuale), e finiscono per desiderare come desidera una donna eterosessuale. Questa omosessualità integrale si riscontra molto più di frequente nei maschi che nelle femmine, che di solito fissano in modo meno univoco il proprio desiderio. Perchè questo accada nessuno lo sa dalla A alla Z. Ci sono ipotesi più o meno plausibili e sostenute da casi reali. Una è quella a cui ho alluso prima.
> L'omosessualità non esclusiva è cosa diversa, che ha dinamiche diverse, anche se il processo di causazione può esser simile.


non ci sarà la certezza, ma rimane l'opzione più probabile


----------



## twinpeaks (19 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Mi sono espresso male io o forse non l'ho scritto.
> 
> LUI non ci ha chiamati quella notte. Lui ha mandato un ultimo messaggio con scritto "Perdonami..." e io lì ho tentato di chiamarlo ma aveva il cel staccato. A quel punto ero disperato e sono crollato. LEI era lì, cercava di capire cosa stesse succedendo e le ho raccontato tutto. Non ce la facevo più. A quel punto LEI mi ha detto di andare e di fare qualcosa.
> 
> ...


E' comprensibile che tua moglie tratti il vostro amico come se fosse suo figlio, ma è una reazione inconsapevole e non opportuna, che non deve cristallizzarsi in uno schema fisso, come se ora lo adottaste. 
*Fai molta attenzione: questo atteggiamento di tua moglie che lo tratta come un figlio è simmetrico al tuo che lo hai preso come amante, e altrettanto nocivo per tutti, anzitutto lui: attenzione che è il vostro amico che lo induce (inconsapevolmente) sia in te sia in tua moglie. Il fatto che la manipolazione sia inconsapevole non la rende meno pericolosa. Attenzione anche che molto presto la manipolazione coinvolgerà i vostri figli, e questo non deve accadere. Parlane con la psicoterapeuta.
*
Amicizia e solidarietà, sì, famiglia adottiva, no. Non deve abitare a casa vostra, soprattutto non, ripeto NON deve vivere con i vostri figli come se fosse un fratello maggiore. I danni che ha subito nella sua infanzia NON, ripeto NOn possono essere riparati così, esattamente come una persona che è diventata rachitica per avitaminosi nell'infanzia non guarisce a trent'anni se la bombardi di complessi vitaminici. Il tuo amico può guarire, cioè vivere meglio, con una psicoterapia e con uno sforzo personale, non vivendo con voi come un figlio adottivo (che è stato a letto col "padre", riflettici un attimo e dimmi se la situazione ti pare sana).


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma hai fatto bene
> 
> Però amore a parte, davvero
> 
> ...


Più che un funerale io ho visto una messa di suffragio.
Due persone distanti già da anni che si trovano per caso a un certo punto a condividere un'intimità che da loro pace nello svelare parti nascoste che alleggeriscono il fardello che erano obbligati a portare da soli.
Avendolo adesso caricato anche sulle spalle dell'altro hanno trovato un improvvisa serenità nell'animo che li accomuna e li fa sentire vicini.
Nella realtà sono lontanissimi e sono solo lieti di non avere più pesi eccessivi da sopportare.
Un idillio che durerà poco, temo.


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Già...no. Dubito che qualcuno ce l'abbia.
> 
> Ne hai una che va bene per te. Che per rappresenta quel che vuoi e in cui ti riconosci.
> 
> ...


Ci sono quando l'amore è un sentimento altruista.
Non ci sono quando l'amore è il riflesso dei propri bisogni. A quel punto si pensa di amare solo chi ci fa stare bene.


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> E' comprensibile che tua moglie tratti il vostro amico come se fosse suo figlio, ma è una reazione inconsapevole e non opportuna, che non deve cristallizzarsi in uno schema fisso, come se ora lo adottaste.
> *Fai molta attenzione: questo atteggiamento di tua moglie che lo tratta come un figlio è simmetrico al tuo che lo hai preso come amante, e altrettanto nocivo per tutti, anzitutto lui: attenzione che è il vostro amico che lo induce (inconsapevolmente) sia in te sia in tua moglie. Il fatto che la manipolazione sia inconsapevole non la rende meno pericolosa. Attenzione anche che molto presto la manipolazione coinvolgerà i vostri figli, e questo non deve accadere. Parlane con la psicoterapeuta.
> *
> Amicizia e solidarietà, sì, famiglia adottiva, no. Non deve abitare a casa vostra, soprattutto non, ripeto NON deve vivere con i vostri figli come se fosse un fratello maggiore. I danni che ha subito nella sua infanzia NON, ripeto NOn possono essere riparati così, esattamente come una persona che è diventata rachitica per avitaminosi nell'infanzia non guarisce a trent'anni se la bombardi di complessi vitaminici. Il tuo amico può guarire, cioè vivere meglio, con una psicoterapia e con uno sforzo personale, non vivendo con voi come un figlio adottivo (che è stato a letto col "padre", riflettici un attimo e dimmi se la situazione ti pare sana).


Mi lascia perplessa solo una cosa: che la moglie fin dall'inizio abbia accettato un ruolo materno nei confronti dell'amante senza ancora averlo conosciuto.
In pratica io vedo quasi uno schema in cui M. è padre dell'amante, la moglie è madre di M. 
Pertanto M. e l'amante diventano figli e fratelli.
Non è un po'... allucinante?


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Mi lascia perplessa solo una cosa: che la moglie fin dall'inizio abbia accettato un ruolo materno nei confronti dell'amante senza ancora averlo conosciuto.
> In pratica io vedo quasi uno schema in cui M. è padre dell'amante, la moglie è madre di M.
> Pertanto M. e l'amante diventano figli e fratelli.
> Non è un po'... allucinante?


Miiii. È allucinante si. Mi sa che anche tu...........


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Mi lascia perplessa solo una cosa: che la moglie fin dall'inizio abbia accettato un ruolo materno nei confronti dell'amante senza ancora averlo conosciuto.
> In pratica io vedo quasi uno schema in cui M. è padre dell'amante, la moglie è madre di M.
> Pertanto M. e l'amante diventano figli e fratelli.
> Non è un po'... allucinante?


angosciante , viene voglia di scappare anche a me.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Più che un funerale io ho visto una messa di suffragio.
> .


Si, una cosa così... 

Con la specifica che la messa di suffragio presuppone che il funerale quello vero sia già stato consapevolmente celebrato, e ci sia piena coscienza da parte di tutti che il morto è morto da mo. (La sua coppia col marito)

Cosa questa che non ho letto

Le messe di suffragio più consapevoli le ho lette dai racconti di   [MENTION=5562]Carola[/MENTION] , a volte

Tenerezza, complicita', vicinanza.. ma nella piena consapevolezza che il morto è morto

E.. nel caso di Carola, che non è rinata nuova vita x quella coppia, a seguito di quella morte


----------



## Carola (20 Luglio 2017)

Ma io saro troppo razionale non so ma adesso passato il maremoto che ha stravolto la mia vita ( anche se riconosco che l'aver vissuto sempre sola mi ha agevolato in una miriade di situazioni sono abituata a non vivere con mio marito sono abituata ad essere stra indipendente e qsto mi ha aiutato al punto che la ns quotidianita non e stata cosi stravolta...anzi al.momento e' quasi la medesima poiche si siamo accordati per far stare al.meglio i ragazzi ).cmq dicevo cosa e' morto.e' morto
 puoi rianimarlo ma.non sara'mai piu la stessa cosa e purtroppo ho amici in quella tipica fascia 40- 50 che si dibattono tradiscono sono infelici non fanno sesso
Vista da fuoi ora dico che vita del casso ma io ci ho messo.un bel po a decidere ed ero aiutata da logistica e soldi (perche poche balle servono anche quelli x poter continuare a vivere bene perche una separazione impoverisce chi ha redditi appena normali)

Inoltre stare soli fa paura soptutto i maschietti ...ma e brutta in generale forse la solitudine ..e anche qui io ho avuto la.fortuna di innamorarmi ricambiata (.. adesso penso come sia bello vivere una vita di coppia normale con condivisione sesso affetto adormentarsi abbracciati )

Per cui  la.maggior parte anche se morto resta insieme x affetto quello stesso affetto che resterebbe dopo una separazione che magari ti porterebbe ad essere nuovamente felice ...eppure contunuo a vedere gente che si arrabbatta a salvare situaziini morte da secoli o trasformate nonnsono piu coppie punto !!

Quanto al ns amico scusate io fatico a credere a sto popo' di tragedia ora anche il dubbio sul terzo figlio..la reazione della moglie ..il ragazzo ospitato a casa .le corse notturne .ma nemmeno beautiful 
Non so ho dubbi e se mi sbagliassi chiedo scusa 

Pero' ho letto a spizzichi e bocconi quindi posso essermi persa qualcosa 
di base non ci credo .
Sono in treno non rileggo saluti a tutti


----------



## twinpeaks (20 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Mi lascia perplessa solo una cosa: che la moglie fin dall'inizio abbia accettato un ruolo materno nei confronti dell'amante senza ancora averlo conosciuto.
> In pratica io vedo quasi uno schema in cui M. è padre dell'amante, la moglie è madre di M.
> Pertanto M. e l'amante diventano figli e fratelli.
> Non è un po'... allucinante?


Da quanto ci dice il nostro interlocutore, sua moglie conosceva l'amante del marito anche prima che la relazione amicale si trasformasse in altro. 
Premesso che sto tirando a indovinare: sì, è una situazione difficile e altamente instabile. Allucinante è una parola che non userei perchè c'è di molto peggio. I dati di base sembrano, sottolineo sembrano, essere questi: 

1) il ragazzo-amante, spinto da una potente necessità interiore, probabilmente originata dal bisogno di riparare i suoi vissuti infantili (e per riparare purtroppo si tenta di fare il replay, tipo ennesima partita di ritorno del match decisivo che ci ha visto sconfitti) ha individuato come oggetto di desiderio il nostro interlocutore proprio in quanto marito e padre. Ha quindi coinvolto, nel suo desiderio e nelle azioni a cui esso ha dato luogo, l'intera famiglia.
2) La risposta iniziale della famiglia è stata accogliente e positiva. Solo che al ragazzo l'accoglienza e l'amicizia non bastavano, perchè per il suo replay riparatore ha bisogno (crede di aver bisogno) di una vera e propria trasfigurazione dei suoi rapporti con la famiglia originaria, e in particolare con il padre. Per lui, questa trasfigurazione coincideva con una relazione sessuale con l'avatar del padre, per infiniti motivi che non so (non so niente di questo ragazzo) ma per uno evidente, e cioè che relazione erotica con l'avatar del padre = piena e perfetta acccettazione di lui in quanto figlio omosessuale + realizzazione sinora solo sognata del suo desiderio di un padre amoroso + identificazione totale con la madre + sconfitta/sostituzione della madre.

3) Nella famiglia del nostro interlocutore, le strutture sono compromesse da un fattore certo (tradimento della moglie, con dubbi sulla paternità del terzo figlio) e da un fattore dubbio (non so se è così), un passaggio dall'adolescenza alla maturità del marito incompiuto, difficile, forse menomante, che si riattiva nel passaggio della mezza età. A occhio e croce, il problema di fondo del nostro interlocutore è il rapporto con la madre. 

4) Con la chiaroveggenza del desiderio, il ragazzo-amante ha puntato subito sul punto debole della famiglia, questo, e purtroppo ha vinto: è riuscito a stringere una relazione erotica con l'avatar del padre. Questo genere di vittorie sono peggiori delle sconfitte, non solo per l'enorme casino che provocano, ma perchè il vittorioso si deve accorgere che il replay apparentemente vincente del match perduto nell'infanzia si risolve in una nuova e peggiore sconfitta, insomma non gli migliora la vita ma gliela peggiora (infatti è andato a un pelo dal suicidio). 

5) Non ho un'idea chiara del perchè la moglie abbia reagito con tanta serenità dopo aver scoperto la relazione tra il marito e il ragazzo. I motivi possono essere tanti, anche banalmente il fatto che la scoperta di una vicenda così grave la assolve automaticamente dal senso di colpa che prova per il suo tradimento, e soprattutto per la possibile filiazione del terzo figlio dal suo amante, "L'hai fatta così grossa che ti posso scodellare tutta la verità senza che tu sia in grado di aprir bocca". Poi secondo me c'è anche molto altro, probabilmente anche una situazione di base, nel matrimonio del nostro interlocutore, in cui la moglie svolge una funzione anzitutto materna anche nei riguardi del marito (che l'ha scelta proprio per questo); se è così, la moglie si dispone automaticamente in modalità "mamma", cioè non giudicante e aprioristicamente accettante a prescindere, sia nei confronti del marito sia nei confronti del ragazzo-amante, perchè li sente entrambi come figli, non come il marito traditore + l'amante/rivale. Per avere una relazione erotica in cui non fosse madre ma anzitutto donna, si è cercata e trovata un amante (ma sospetta/teme che da questa relazione sia nato un figlio, e questo complica infinitamente la sua situazione e la destabilizza, perchè non può più separare chiaramente i suoi ruoli, moglie/mamma con il marito e amante/donna con l'amante).

6) La costellazione delle equazioni personali interagenti di tutti i coinvolti tende per forza d'inerzia (ma anche spinta dal propellente spaziale del desiderio del ragazzo-amante, che essendo il più disturbato è anche quello che con maggior forza e intensità persegue il suo fine, manipolando il desiderio altrui) alla costruzione di una famiglia di cui faccia parte, come figlio adottivo e come perno di tutti i desideri dei coinvolti, proprio il ragazzo-amante. Questa sarebbe non solo una famiglia disfunzionale, ma una famiglia immaginaria nel senso proprio della parola "immaginaria". Se si forma questa cosa, ecco: questa sì che è una cosa "allucinante", nel senso che si tratterebbe di una vera e propria allucinazione collettiva, con esiti che non possono che essere infausti, anzitutto per i figli (veri), ma non solo per loro.

Buone le probabilità che la cosa non si verifichi, perchè il nostro interlocutore già si accorge dell'assurdità del progetto, e sta per iniziare una psicoterapia.


----------



## twinpeaks (20 Luglio 2017)

Piccola aggiunta per chiarire. Per il centro della personalità da cui si irradia il desiderio, il tempo non esiste proprio. Quindi, ad esempio, per il ragazzo/amante i suoi vissuti infantili sono parte del suo presente, non del suo passato (una volta che si si fosse convinto sul serio che appartengono al passato, sarebbe guarito). Lo stesso vale per tutti i coinvolti, e in generale per tutti noi. Lo scrivo perchè se non si tiene presente questo fatto base diventa inevitabile pensare che questa gente è matta.


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2017)

Grazie Twinpeaks!
Spiegazione precisa ed esauriente.
:up:


----------



## ipazia (20 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Da quanto ci dice il nostro interlocutore, sua moglie conosceva l'amante del marito anche prima che la relazione amicale si trasformasse in altro.
> Premesso che sto tirando a indovinare: sì, è una situazione difficile e altamente instabile. Allucinante è una parola che non userei perchè c'è di molto peggio. I dati di base sembrano, sottolineo sembrano, essere questi:
> 
> 1) il ragazzo-amante, spinto da una potente necessità interiore, probabilmente originata dal bisogno di riparare i suoi vissuti infantili (e per riparare purtroppo si tenta di fare il replay, tipo ennesima partita di ritorno del match decisivo che ci ha visto sconfitti) ha individuato come oggetto di desiderio il nostro interlocutore proprio in quanto marito e padre. Ha quindi coinvolto, nel suo desiderio e nelle azioni a cui esso ha dato luogo, l'intera famiglia.
> ...


Io qualche ideuzza ce l'avrei, se devo essere sincera. 

A partire dal fatto che la serenità che vede M. non è detto che corrisponda all'effettivo sentire della moglie. 

E poi a me, leggendo, è venuta in mente tutta una cosa che ha a che vedere con colpa-sacrificio-redenzione...e tensione alla santificazione (lei intendo)...elevazione anzi, non santificazione

La questione della filosofia orientale, a cui lei si è affidata...

*EDIT:* aggiungo, per spiegare a cosa mi riferisco, una delle direttrici è il posizionare il kama (il desiderio in ogni suo significato) al servizio della liberazione. 
Se lei ha giocattato con queste cose, e con tutto l'ambaradam dell'amore tantrico, ha un sistema di riferimento particolare. Se è poi una pragmatica, e da come ha reagito passando immediatamente al fare lo pare...i suoi comportamenti sono piuttosto lineari. 

La filosofia orientale, letta e vissuta con occhi occidentali però fanno un bel minestrone...in particolare in un'anima che già di suo non è quieta e nemmeno serena e che nei tantra va a cercar sollievo...

In ogni caso, concordo con te. La situazione è instabile e non poco. E mi auguro davvero che si rivolgano a persone che li accompagnino. 

Penso che sia una grande occasione...ma le grandi occasioni serve coglierle.


----------



## ipazia (20 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Piccola aggiunta per chiarire. Per il centro della personalità da cui si irradia il desiderio, *il tempo non esiste proprio*. Quindi, ad esempio, per il ragazzo/amante i suoi vissuti infantili sono parte del suo presente, non del suo passato (una volta che si si fosse convinto sul serio che appartengono al passato, sarebbe guarito). Lo stesso vale per tutti i coinvolti, e in generale per tutti noi. Lo scrivo perchè se non si tiene presente questo fatto base diventa inevitabile pensare che questa gente è matta.


Già. 

E la ricollocazione nel tempo è una delle cose più complesse, secondo me. 

Anche perchè a volte, uscire dal tempo sembra davvero un sollievo. 

(poi non lo è, etc etc....ma al momento, e senza sapere cosa succede, è un gran sollievo).


----------



## twinpeaks (20 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io qualche ideuzza ce l'avrei, se devo essere sincera.
> 
> A partire dal fatto che la serenità che vede M. non è detto che corrisponda all'effettivo sentire della moglie.
> 
> ...



Il pericolo giallo...per l'amor di Dio, ci manca solo Osho nel quadretto...


----------



## ipazia (20 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Il pericolo giallo...per l'amor di Dio, ci manca solo Osho nel quadretto...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

eppure...

Osho sarebbe molto fiero di lei...


----------



## twinpeaks (20 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Grazie Twinpeaks!
> Spiegazione precisa ed esauriente.
> :up:


E ipotetica. Qua si tira a indovinare.


----------



## twinpeaks (20 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> eppure...
> 
> Osho sarebbe molto fiero di lei...


Non sono uno studioso di Osho, ma a occhio non mi sembra il farmaco che prescriverei.


----------



## ipazia (20 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Non sono uno studioso di Osho, ma a occhio non mi sembra il farmaco che prescriverei.


eheheheh....

E' interessante...Osho mi è sempre sembrato un fenomeno più che altro commerciale. (e per questo molto interessante)

Ma ben si colloca in un contesto sociale che è schiacciato dalla materialità, e non trova direttrici spirituali che permettano si sentire l'elevazione, la tensione all'infinito

E ben si sposa, fra l'altro, con alcune direttrici cristiane. 

Dal sacrificio per il Bene alla sublimazione del corpo e alla ricollocazione del piacere, sublimazione che però permette "l'utilizzo del corpo" ma per scopi sacri. (meglio, sto scrivendo di fretta, che ridanno sacralità). 

Mai letto niente dell'amore tantrico? 

D'altra parte, la struttura stessa dei tantra, presi in modo superficiale, ben si fondano nel pragmatismo. 
I tantra non sono filosofia. 

Sono tecniche. Metodi


----------



## stany (20 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> eheheheh....
> 
> E' interessante...Osho mi è sempre sembrato un fenomeno più che altro commerciale. (e per questo molto interessante)
> 
> ...


Allora l'unica ad essere salva e lei (ed il suo amante)....pratica il sesso tantrico,ma non col marito!


----------



## ipazia (20 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Allora l'unica ad essere salva e lei (ed il suo amante)....pratica il sesso tantrico,ma non col marito!


Ma non lo so....

come dicevo ieri, io filosofeggio 

e mi piace provare ad unire tutti i puntini che mi vengono forniti...c'è sempre da imparare dalle esperienze altrui.


----------



## twinpeaks (20 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> eheheheh....
> 
> E' interessante...Osho mi è sempre sembrato un fenomeno più che altro commerciale. (e per questo molto interessante)
> 
> ...


Ho studiato, non a fondo come vorrei (non so leggere gli ideogrammi, non accedo al sanscrito senza l'aiuto di una traduzione) le filosofie e le metafisiche orientali, so qualcosa del tantra. Prese sul serio sono tutte cose serie e interessantissime, prese come cazzabubbola sono cazzabubbole. Per la legge di Gresham, la moneta cattiva scaccia la buona.


----------



## ipazia (20 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Ho studiato, non a fondo come vorrei (non so leggere gli ideogrammi, non accedo al sanscrito senza l'aiuto di una traduzione) le filosofie e le metafisiche orientali, so qualcosa del tantra. *Prese sul serio sono tutte cose serie e interessantissime, prese come cazzabubbola sono cazzabubbole*. Per la legge di Gresham, la moneta cattiva scaccia la buona.


Non li so leggere neppure io...e mi spiace molto. E' una di quelle cose che sono in lista. 

Sono d'accordo con te. 

In particolare sul grassetto. 

Detto questo...non tutti studiano. 
E non tutti quelli che sanno, usano quel che sanno per Condividere Conoscenza. 

Nella maggioranza dei casi (sono cupa e pessimista, lo so, lo so) basta la cornice. 
Per sentirsi appena meglio. 
E a volte si sta tanto male, che anche solo una cornicetta di cartone solleva. 

Come dicevo...mi auguro che si facciano concretamente aiutare. 

C'è tanto dolore in questa storia (vera o falsa che sia poco conta). Io mi auguro sempre che sia dolore che possa essere utile.

Continuo a vedere un nucleo (per primitivo che possa essere) di tensione al Bene. Qui dentro.


----------



## stany (20 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non li so leggere neppure io...e mi spiace molto. E' una di quelle cose che sono in lista.
> 
> Sono d'accordo con te.
> 
> ...


Di buono c'è che conoscono i propri limiti (o impareranno al più presto a riconoscerli), e negli armadi c'è solo biancheria e vestiti.....È l'inizio oppure la metà di un percorso.
Quante famiglie "nomali" hanno gli armadi pieni di scheletri?


----------



## ipazia (20 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Di buono c'è che conoscono i propri limiti (o impareranno al più presto a riconoscerli), e negli armadi c'è solo biancheria e vestiti.....*È l'inizio oppure la metà di un percorso*.
> Quante famiglie "nomali" hanno gli armadi pieni di scheletri?


Io mi fermerei ai pre-requisiti....se devo essere sincera. 
(EDIT: senza i quali non è neppure possibile pensare ad un percorso. Sono fondamentali).

Non lo so @_stany_ delle famiglie "normali"...forse più che pensare alle famiglie, potrebbe essere interessante chiedersi quanti scheletri ci sono nel nostro armadio...io almeno la penso così. 

Io ho bisogno ancora di scendere in cantina a pulire ossa, per dire...e penso che sia una cantina immensa...anche se la porticina mi sembrava molto, molto piccola e lo spazio angusto. 

(mi viene in mente il tardis del Doctor Who...è affascinante.)


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Piccola aggiunta per chiarire. Per il centro della personalità da cui si irradia il desiderio, il tempo non esiste proprio. Quindi, ad esempio, per il ragazzo/amante i suoi vissuti infantili sono parte del suo presente, non del suo passato (una volta che si si fosse convinto sul serio che appartengono al passato, sarebbe guarito). Lo stesso vale per tutti i coinvolti, e in generale per tutti noi. Lo scrivo perchè se non si tiene presente questo fatto base diventa inevitabile pensare che questa gente è matta.


Grazie per il post precedente che spero abbia chiarito a tanti una situazione che intuitivamente poteva essere compresa allo stesso modo.

Ma questo post è illuminante per tanti. Spero che venga letto e riletto e aiuti qualcuno.


----------



## trilobita (20 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io mi fermerei ai pre-requisiti....se devo essere sincera.
> (EDIT: senza i quali non è neppure possibile pensare ad un percorso. Sono fondamentali).
> 
> Non lo so @_stany_ delle famiglie "normali"...forse più che pensare alle famiglie, potrebbe essere interessante chiedersi quanti scheletri ci sono nel nostro armadio...io almeno la penso così.
> ...


Secondo me è la fine di un percorso,senza appello.
E lei,per evitare ripensamenti,ci ha messo una bella macina sopra.
In più post,in questo forum,si diceva che,confessando il tradimento,meglio era evitare dettagli troppo espliciti delle sessioni amatorie.
Ora,abbiamo un uomo che ora come non mai ha bisogno di conferme e ritrovare un po' di autostima.
Lei che fa?
Gli sbatte in faccia sedute di sesso di sei ore ininterrotte con squirting a gogo e orgasmi multipli e sottomultipli,con questo amante provato vette di piacere inimmaginabili con chiunque altro.
Caro lui!!!Ha voglia a ripartire.
Ha ragione Scorpio,meglio preparare le epigrafe....


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> E ipotetica. Qua si tira a indovinare.


Assolutamente.
Del resto io ho tirato a indovinare anche con mia moglie per mesi, pur conoscendola da anni.


----------



## ipazia (20 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Secondo me è la fine di un percorso,senza appello.
> E lei,per evitare ripensamenti,ci ha messo una bella macina sopra.
> In più post,in questo forum,si diceva che,confessando il tradimento,meglio era evitare dettagli troppo espliciti delle sessioni amatorie.
> *Ora,abbiamo un uomo che ora come non mai ha bisogno di conferme e ritrovare un po' di autostima.
> ...


Mi fai sorridere un sacco quando te ne esci con 'ste cose!! Davvero...c'è un sacco da leggere, a unire i puntini 

A me spiace sempre un po' quando una storia (vera o falsa che sia) vien trasformata in una sorta di banco scommesse in cui ognuno ha come posta la sua ragione, se devo essere sincera. 

...io sono giovane e ingenua, non ho ancora l'età per le scommesse...
in questi pochi anni ho solo imparato che il Tempo è Signore. 

Se dovessi esprimerlo in sintesi carneval...sia quel che sia. 
Dubito fortemente che quel che accade accada per caso (come noi intendiamo il caso), men che meno per sfortuna. 

Ad ognuno, nelle sue possibilità, cogliere o respingere la causalità degli eventi. 

Secondo me, ovviamente.


----------



## stany (20 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi fai sorridere un sacco quando te ne esci con 'ste cose!! Davvero...c'è un sacco da leggere, a unire i puntini
> 
> A me spiace sempre un po' quando una storia (vera o falsa che sia) vien trasformata in una sorta di banco scommesse in cui ognuno ha come posta la sua ragione, se devo essere sincera.
> 
> ...


Trilo è sempre un poco lapidario ed acrimonioso... Forse il risentimento in lui è ancora forte e non riesce a vedere il positivo dove ci "potrebbe" essere. Lo dico di lui,ma per prima di me.


----------



## Foglia (20 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> C'è un vasto dibattito che conosco solo in parte, e che non ho voglia di studiare perchè a mio avviso la questione così non è posta correttamente. Non lo so se c'entra la genetica. Il desiderio, nei suoi orientamenti di fondo, nasce insieme al concepimento, e si sviluppa per poi fissarsi intorno alla pubertà, nel corso dei primi anni di vita. Le interazioni essenziali sono con i genitori, naturali o facenti funzione. Gli omosessuali che sono integralmente tali esperiscono una devianza di 180° rispetto all'orientamento normale del desiderio (che non è mai esclusivamente sessuale), e finiscono per desiderare come desidera una donna eterosessuale. Questa omosessualità integrale si riscontra molto più di frequente nei maschi che nelle femmine, che di solito fissano in modo meno univoco il proprio desiderio. Perchè questo accada nessuno lo sa dalla A alla Z. Ci sono ipotesi più o meno plausibili e sostenute da casi reali. Una è quella a cui ho alluso prima.
> L'omosessualità non esclusiva è cosa diversa, che ha dinamiche diverse, anche se il processo di causazione può esser simile.


Continuo a vederla in modo molto più basico.

Da chi sono attratti gli omosessuali  (in via esclusiva o parziale che sia)? Dagli uomini.

Di che orientamento e' la maggioranza degli uomini? Eterosessuale.

Beh. La statistica sulla probabilità che l'uomo che piace ad un omosessuale sia eterosessuale per me compie il resto.


----------



## trilobita (20 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Trilo è sempre un poco lapidario ed acrimonioso... Forse il risentimento in lui è ancora forte e non riesce a vedere il positivo dove ci "potrebbe" essere. Lo dico di lui,ma per prima di me.


Odio fortemente la mia ex moglie,solo che non mi ricordo più perché.....


----------



## trilobita (20 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi fai sorridere un sacco quando te ne esci con 'ste cose!! Davvero...c'è un sacco da leggere, a unire i puntini
> 
> A me spiace sempre un po' quando una storia (vera o falsa che sia) vien trasformata in una sorta di banco scommesse in cui ognuno ha come posta la sua ragione, se devo essere sincera.
> 
> ...


Unire i puntini,unire i puntini....


----------



## ipazia (20 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Unire i puntini,unire i puntini....










:carneval:


----------



## trilobita (20 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> :carneval:


Elvis the pelvis,il mio sosia....brava.


----------



## stany (20 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Odio fortemente la mia ex moglie,solo che non mi ricordo più perché.....


Ce la (te la) racconti, ma ancora non ti è passata.


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ce la (te la) racconti, ma ancora non ti è passata.


Le "corna" sono per sempre......


----------



## stany (20 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Le "corna" sono per sempre......&#55357;&#56395;


Come i diamanti...solo che non si vedono.


----------



## trilobita (20 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ce la (te la) racconti, ma ancora non ti è passata.


Boh,se vi fa piacere pensarlo....a me è gratis.


----------



## twinpeaks (20 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Continuo a vederla in modo molto più basico.
> 
> Da chi sono attratti gli omosessuali  (in via esclusiva o parziale che sia)? Dagli uomini.
> 
> ...


E' un modo di vederla.


----------



## twinpeaks (20 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Grazie per il post precedente che spero abbia chiarito a tanti una situazione che intuitivamente poteva essere compresa allo stesso modo.
> 
> Ma questo post è illuminante per tanti. Spero che venga letto e riletto e aiuti qualcuno.


Grazie a te, se può esser utile mi fa piacere.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (20 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Piccola aggiunta per chiarire. *Per il centro della personalità da cui si irradia il desiderio, il tempo non esiste proprio*. Quindi, ad esempio, per il ragazzo/amante i suoi vissuti infantili sono parte del suo presente, non del suo passato (una volta che si si fosse convinto sul serio che appartengono al passato, sarebbe guarito). Lo stesso vale per tutti i coinvolti, e in generale per tutti noi. Lo scrivo perchè se non si tiene presente questo fatto base diventa inevitabile pensare che questa gente è matta.


Interessante. Io avverto sempre la strana sensazione che l'adolescenza non sia mai passata e debba, in una qualche forma, ritornare.


----------



## twinpeaks (20 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Interessante. Io avverto sempre la strana sensazione che l'adolescenza non sia mai passata e debba, in una qualche forma, ritornare.


Se sei nell'età di mezzo, la sensazione è fondata. Qui però si tratta di qualcosa di più di una sensazione. Per farla molto breve: in tutti noi, il centro della personalità che comunemente si chiama, molto approssimativamente, "inconscio", NON riconosce nè ammette l'esistenza della temporalità, ma vive ed esiste in una dimensione atemporale in cui tutto ciò che è accaduto, accade e accadrà è compresente. Di conseguenza esso non ammette l'esistenza della nostra morte.

E' la specie di eternità a cui abbiamo accesso normalmente, in vita e senza modificazioni qualitative della personalità. Una spia interessante di questo fatto è che siamo incapaci di sognare sia il nostro orgasmo (sogniamo di avere rapporti sessuali, non il loro compimento orgasmico, anche se magari ne stiamo avendo uno fisiologico nel sonno) sia la nostra morte (sogniamo di cadere dal trecentesimo piano, non sogniamo di spiattellarci al suolo). 

I vissuti traumatici, irrisolti, non accettati dalla coscienza, in questo centro della personalità restano presenti e attivi come se stessero continuando ad accadere in ogni istante. All'inconscio non c'è via diretta di accesso, per cui è possibile influire su di esso solo per il tramite della coscienza. Non è una via facile.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (20 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Se sei nell'età di mezzo, la sensazione è fondata.
> 
> ... Di conseguenza esso non ammette l'esistenza della nostra morte.
> 
> ...siamo incapaci di sognare sia il nostro orgasmo (sogniamo di avere rapporti sessuali, non il loro compimento orgasmico, anche se magari ne stiamo avendo uno fisiologico nel sonno) sia la nostra morte (sogniamo di cadere dal trecentesimo piano, non sogniamo di spiattellarci al suolo).


Si, sono nell'età di mezzo.

La morte è oggettivamente inaccettabile.

Eros e thanatos...


----------



## Blaise53 (23 Luglio 2017)

Roby come va?


----------



## Roby.roberto (23 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Roby come va?


Ciao Blaise,

come va? Non lo so. Un casino. Lo stesso casino che ho in testa, c'è anche nella mia realtà.

Allora, io sono stato da una brava psicologa (dico subito che è brava perché mi ha compreso, ha compreso la mia infanzia e mi ha detto delle cose che mi hanno davvero fatto riflettere. Mi ha messo subito a mio agio e credo che proseguirò con lei...diciamo che ero andato con l'intenzione di fare un tentativo ed è andato bene. Non sono mai stato da un terapeuta prima d'ora e soltanto adesso ne capisco l'importanza. Sarei dovuto andare molti ma molti anni fa e ognuno di noi, almeno un periodo della propria vita, deve fare qualche seduta di psicoterapia).


In breve: l'ultima volta che ho scritto mi avete fatto incazzare (alcuni di voi). Dicevate che siamo da TSO (poi ho cercato sul web il significato e vi capisco ... dopo quello che ho scritto). Ho chiuso il pc che ero più confuso che persuaso.

Da quella sera mi sono trasferito a casa dei miei. Sì, a casa dei miei (non potete capire l'inferno che si è creato. Ho una madre ingestibile, causa di molti miei blocchi infantili irrisolti). Dovevo andar via da quella casa o con le buone o con le cattive.
Il ragazzo è tornato a casa sua e, al momento, non ci sentiamo (ho pregato io di non avere contatti almeno finché non ci "curiamo" prima).

Mia moglie è rimasta a casa con i bambini e mi chiama spesso per sapere come sto.

D'ora in poi penserò a riprendermi, poi a fare il padre dei miei tre figli. Mi dispiace che sia finito il matrimonio ma è davvero finito. Per me lo è, solo che ancora LEI non lo sa. Non ho intenzione di tornare con quella donna né di ricreare un nuovo legame con quel ragazzo.

LEI mi ha detto che non mi ama da tempo ma che mi vuole solo un gran bene e che comunque possiamo stare insieme lo stesso. Ma questa è fuori di testa! Non me lo credevo. Il colpo maggiore, a me , lo ha dato lei. 

Tutto qui

Un casino.

Grazie blaise per aver chiesto.


*Mario*


----------



## stany (23 Luglio 2017)

Mogli e mariti che non amano più sono quasi la normalità,dopo anni di matrimonio.Certo che da fastidio sentirselo dire e,soprattutto scoprire che mentre svolgono la normale vita sessuale con noi,scopano in giro.E questa ipocrisia che lascia interdetti e ferisce,più del fatto che avendo l'amante potrebbero parlare chiaro e prendere la propria strada.


----------



## trilobita (23 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Mogli e mariti che non amano più sono quasi la normalità,dopo anni di matrimonio.Certo che da fastidio sentirselo dire e,soprattutto scoprire che mentre svolgono la normale vita sessuale con noi,scopano in giro.E questa ipocrisia che lascia interdetti e ferisce,più del fatto che avendo l'amante potrebbero parlare chiaro e prendere la propria strada.


Sentirselo dire è devastante,soprattutto se non ce se lo aspetta.
È raggelante pensare che con la massima disinvoltura hanno rapporti intimi contemporaneamente fuori e a casa.
Riesco a comprendere un po' di più quelli che nel mentre hanno difficoltà con il partner ufficiale.
Probabilmente se hanno scelto di tradire è perché non ci pensano di troncare la relazione ufficiale.
Abbiamo visto però che più di una volta,una volta scoperti e ripudiati,tentano l'aggancio con l'amante,ma a quanto sembra,non va mai o quasi a buon fine.


----------



## Blaise53 (23 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Sentirselo dire è devastante,soprattutto se non ce se lo aspetta.
> È raggelante pensare che con la massima disinvoltura hanno rapporti intimi contemporaneamente fuori e a casa.
> Riesco a comprendere un po' di più quelli che nel mentre hanno difficoltà con il partner ufficiale.
> Probabilmente se hanno scelto di tradire è perché non ci pensano di troncare la relazione ufficiale.
> Abbiamo visto però che più di una volta,una volta scoperti e ripudiati,tentano l'aggancio con l'amante,ma a quanto sembra,non va mai o quasi a buon fine.


Ma si è sempre detto che gli amanti sono tali perché vivono principalmente per il sesso? Al momento "dell'ufficialità " cade tutto, e poi chi si toglie da una situazione matrimoniale per mettersi con l'amante è un emerit* coglion*. Dalla padella alla brace per dirla con la puzza sotto il naso.


----------



## Blaise53 (23 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Ciao Blaise,
> 
> come va? Non lo so. Un casino. Lo stesso casino che ho in testa, c'è anche nella mia realtà.
> 
> ...


Marittiello, credo sia la soluzione giusta. 
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## stany (23 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Sentirselo dire è devastante,soprattutto se non ce se lo aspetta.
> È raggelante pensare che con la massima disinvoltura hanno rapporti intimi contemporaneamente fuori e a casa.
> Riesco a comprendere un po' di più quelli che nel mentre hanno difficoltà con il partner ufficiale.
> Probabilmente se hanno scelto di tradire è perché non ci pensano di troncare la relazione ufficiale.
> Abbiamo visto però che più di una volta,una volta scoperti e ripudiati,tentano l'aggancio con l'amante,ma a quanto sembra,non va mai o quasi a buon fine.


Io faccio parte della schiera di quelli che han scoperto subito (due mesi) e nel mentre ,sussistendo le difficoltà "meccaniche" ma di origine psicologica,rilevavo una maggior disponibilità di mia moglie.Stante che il nostro rapporto non funzionasse già da anni,la cosa mi ha dato oltremodo fastidio.Nei maschi e nelle femmine che tradiscono,la promiscuità sessuale e la disponibilità le vedo come aspetti per colmare le mancanze della relazione principale,ed un atteggiamento (quello della disponibilità col coniuge) teso a non farlo insospettire,ma anche con l'intento,forse, di risarcire un torto che si commette .Certo che non vi è la volontà di chiudere il rapporto principale,per N motivi.....come già ampiamente dibattuto. La cosa più sconcertante,destabilizzante,a cui non si vuol credere,è proprio quella doppiezza,quella ambiguità che, se da un lato ci ferisce profondamente,dall'altro ci "tranquillizza" sulla possibile "perdita" della persona amata; probabilmente in un malinteso e autogiustificante senso di "possesso" dell'altro.Il dolore per la perdita invece,dovuta ad un atto di abbandono chiaro,deciso ed "onesto" ,magari senza tradimento,da parte del nostro partner, è come quello che si prova per la morte di un congiunto,per infarto o incidente; mentre quella per malattia equivale allo stillicidio che subisce il tradito,dopo la scoperta .Con la differenza che in quest'ultimo caso è possibile ( ma molto difficile) ricostruire il rapporto (che poi ,magari,dopo lunga e sofferta malattia si spegne comunque),


----------



## Orbis Tertius (23 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Grazie blaise per aver chiesto.
> 
> 
> *Mario*


Visto che non è così cattivo come sembra?
In bocca al lupo ragazzo...


----------



## trilobita (23 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Marittiello, credo sia la soluzione giusta.
> In bocca al lupo.


Quoto


----------



## trilobita (23 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Io faccio parte della schiera di quelli che han scoperto subito (due mesi) e nel mentre ,sussistendo le difficoltà "meccaniche" ma di origine psicologica,rilevavo una maggior disponibilità di mia moglie.Stante che il nostro rapporto non funzionasse già da anni,la cosa mi ha dato oltremodo fastidio.Nei maschi e nelle femmine che tradiscono,la promiscuità sessuale e la disponibilità le vedo come aspetti per colmare le mancanze della relazione principale,ed un atteggiamento (quello della disponibilità col coniuge) teso a non farlo insospettire,ma anche con l'intento,forse, di risarcire un torto che si commette .Certo che non vi è la volontà di chiudere il rapporto principale,per N motivi.....come già ampiamente dibattuto. La cosa più sconcertante,destabilizzante,a cui non si vuol credere,è proprio quella doppiezza,quella ambiguità che, se da un lato ci ferisce profondamente,dall'altro ci "tranquillizza" sulla possibile "perdita" della persona amata; probabilmente in un malinteso e autogiustificante senso di "possesso" dell'altro.Il dolore per la perdita invece,dovuta ad un atto di abbandono chiaro,deciso ed "onesto" ,magari senza tradimento,da parte del nostro partner, è come quello che si prova per la morte di un congiunto,per infarto o incidente; mentre quella per malattia equivale allo stillicidio che subisce il tradito,dopo la scoperta .Con la differenza che in quest'ultimo caso è possibile ( ma molto difficile) ricostruire il rapporto (che poi ,magari,dopo lunga e sofferta malattia si spegne comunque),


Penso che se non hai troncato avrai i tuoi buoni motivi,non ti senti pronto,devi capire ancora qual'e' il giusto percorso,non è semplice.
È brutto dirlo,ma,a volte,sarebbe meglio  sentirsi dire basta,mi fai schifo,amo un altro,almeno il percorso sarebbe netto davanti agli occhi.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Ciao Blaise,
> 
> come va? Non lo so. Un casino. Lo stesso casino che ho in testa, c'è anche nella mia realtà.
> 
> ...





stany ha detto:


> Io faccio parte della schiera di quelli che han scoperto subito (due mesi) e nel mentre ,sussistendo le difficoltà "meccaniche" ma di origine psicologica,rilevavo una maggior disponibilità di mia moglie.Stante che il nostro rapporto non funzionasse già da anni,la cosa mi ha dato oltremodo fastidio.Nei maschi e nelle femmine che tradiscono,la promiscuità sessuale e la disponibilità le vedo come aspetti per colmare le mancanze della relazione principale,ed un atteggiamento (quello della disponibilità col coniuge) teso a non farlo insospettire,ma anche con l'intento,forse, di risarcire un torto che si commette .Certo che non vi è la volontà di chiudere il rapporto principale,per N motivi.....come già ampiamente dibattuto. La cosa più sconcertante,destabilizzante,a cui non si vuol credere,è proprio quella doppiezza,quella ambiguità che, se da un lato ci ferisce profondamente,dall'altro ci "tranquillizza" sulla possibile "perdita" della persona amata; probabilmente in un malinteso e autogiustificante senso di "possesso" dell'altro.Il dolore per la perdita invece,dovuta ad un atto di abbandono chiaro,deciso ed "onesto" ,magari senza tradimento,da parte del nostro partner, è come quello che si prova per la morte di un congiunto,per infarto o incidente; mentre quella per malattia equivale allo stillicidio che subisce il tradito,dopo la scoperta .Con la differenza che in quest'ultimo caso è possibile ( ma molto difficile) ricostruire il rapporto (che poi ,magari,dopo lunga e sofferta malattia si spegne comunque),


Io vedo sia nella moglie di Roby/Mario sia in te Stany un'idea di amore equiparato ad amore passionale e attrazione fisica emozionante.
Per me è un errore che porta a vedere un modo di amare diverso come non amore.
Cerco materiale e apro un thread.


----------



## Blaise53 (23 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Visto che non è così cattivo come sembra?
> In bocca al lupo ragazzo...


----------



## Nocciola (23 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io vedo sia nella moglie di Roby/Mario sia in te Stany un'idea di amore equiparato ad amore passionale e attrazione fisica emozionante.
> Per me è un errore che porta a vedere un modo di amare diverso come non amore.
> Cerco materiale e apro un thread.


Il resto è affetto
Che è quello che prova la moglie. Ma non basta per essere una coppia


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il resto è affetto
> Che è quello che prova la moglie. Ma non basta per essere una coppia


Affetto profondo, condivisione e piacere di stare insieme, anche in assenza di forte attrazione fisica, ma con una parte erotica presente, non sono un insieme che definisce l'amore? Parliamone, ho aperto un thread.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (23 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


>


----------



## Nocciola (23 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Affetto profondo, condivisione e piacere di stare insieme, anche in assenza di forte attrazione fisica, ma con una parte erotica presente, non sono un insieme che definisce l'amore? Parliamone, ho aperto un thread.


Cin una parte erotica presente 
Qui la parte erotica non c'è, tanto che fa sesso con un altro e resta indifferente alla presunta omosessualità del marito


----------



## stany (24 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io vedo sia nella moglie di Roby/Mario sia in te Stany un'idea di amore equiparato ad amore passionale e attrazione fisica emozionante.
> Per me è un errore che porta a vedere un modo di amare diverso come non amore.
> Cerco materiale e apro un thread.


Vero,l'attrazione fisica conta molto per me; mi sento attratto non da donne appariscenti,ma intriganti e sensuali (anche se la mia attuale moglie è un mix di femminilità e decisionalità maschile.Ritrovo molte delle caratteristiche sue in un tipo come Ipazia; per esempio).


----------



## arula (25 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Io faccio parte della schiera di quelli che han scoperto subito (due mesi) e nel mentre ,sussistendo le difficoltà "meccaniche" ma di origine psicologica,rilevavo una maggior disponibilità di mia moglie.Stante che il nostro rapporto non funzionasse già da anni,la cosa mi ha dato oltremodo fastidio.Nei maschi e nelle femmine che tradiscono,la promiscuità sessuale e la disponibilità le vedo come aspetti per colmare le mancanze della relazione principale,ed un atteggiamento (quello della disponibilità col coniuge) teso a non farlo insospettire,ma anche con l'intento,forse, di risarcire un torto che si commette .Certo che non vi è la volontà di chiudere il rapporto principale,per N motivi.....come già ampiamente dibattuto. La cosa più sconcertante,destabilizzante,a cui non si vuol credere,è proprio quella doppiezza,quella ambiguità che, se da un lato ci ferisce profondamente,dall'altro ci "tranquillizza" sulla possibile "perdita" della persona amata; probabilmente in un malinteso e autogiustificante senso di "possesso" dell'altro.Il dolore per la perdita invece,dovuta ad un atto di abbandono chiaro,deciso ed "onesto" ,magari senza tradimento,da parte del nostro partner, è come quello che si prova per la morte di un congiunto,per infarto o incidente; mentre quella per malattia equivale allo stillicidio che subisce il tradito,dopo la scoperta .Con la differenza che in quest'ultimo caso è possibile ( ma molto difficile) ricostruire il rapporto (che poi ,magari,dopo lunga e sofferta malattia si spegne comunque),


di una limpidezza inquietante, grazie per il contributo notevole


----------



## Nocciola (25 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Io faccio parte della schiera di quelli che han scoperto subito (due mesi) e nel mentre ,sussistendo le difficoltà "meccaniche" ma di origine psicologica,rilevavo una maggior disponibilità di mia moglie.Stante che il nostro rapporto non funzionasse già da anni,la cosa mi ha dato oltremodo fastidio.Nei maschi e nelle femmine che tradiscono,la promiscuità sessuale e la disponibilità le vedo come aspetti per colmare le mancanze della relazione principale,ed un atteggiamento (quello della disponibilità col coniuge) teso a non farlo insospettire,ma anche con l'intento,forse, di risarcire un torto che si commette .Certo che non vi è la volontà di chiudere il rapporto principale,per N motivi.....come già ampiamente dibattuto. La cosa più sconcertante,destabilizzante,a cui non si vuol credere,è proprio quella doppiezza,quella ambiguità che, se da un lato ci ferisce profondamente,dall'altro ci "tranquillizza" sulla possibile "perdita" della persona amata; probabilmente in un malinteso e autogiustificante senso di "possesso" dell'altro.Il dolore per la perdita invece,dovuta ad un atto di abbandono chiaro,deciso ed "onesto" ,magari senza tradimento,da parte del nostro partner, è come quello che si prova per la morte di un congiunto,per infarto o incidente; mentre quella per malattia equivale allo stillicidio che subisce il tradito,dopo la scoperta .Con la differenza che in quest'ultimo caso è possibile ( ma molto difficile) ricostruire il rapporto (che poi ,magari,dopo lunga e sofferta malattia si spegne comunque),


Non metto in dubbio che per alcuni traditori sia così ma non puoi generalizzare e soprattutto prima di applicarlo alla tua coppia accertati che sia così.
So che non hai modo di farlo ma datti una possibilità di credere che non sia stato così


----------



## stany (25 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non metto in dubbio che per alcuni traditori sia così ma non puoi generalizzare e soprattutto prima di applicarlo alla tua coppia accertati che sia così.
> So che non hai modo di farlo ma datti una possibilità di credere che non sia stato così


Mi son fatto l'idea leggendo di storie parallele lunghe ,in cui le mogli o i mariti che tradiscono continuano anche sotto l'aspetto sessuale la relazione col coniuge; e questo mi sconcerta. L'autostima va' sotto al piedi e la confusione è grande.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Mi son fatto l'idea leggendo di storie parallele lunghe ,in cui le mogli o i mariti che tradiscono continuano anche sotto l'aspetto sessuale la relazione col coniuge; e questo mi sconcerta. L'autostima va' sotto al piedi e la confusione è grande.


Questo perché dai al sesso un significato che non è uguale per tutti.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Mi son fatto l'idea leggendo di storie parallele lunghe ,in cui le mogli o i mariti che tradiscono continuano anche sotto l'aspetto sessuale la relazione col coniuge; e questo mi sconcerta. L'autostima va' sotto al piedi e la confusione è grande.


Perché ? me lo spieghi se ti va?
Faccio parte della categoria, o meglio facevo


----------



## Carola (25 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo perché dai al sesso un significato che non è uguale per tutti.


Ma anche dandone una connotazione prettamente goliardica con uno dei due a me suona impossibile scopare  con 2 nel medesimo periodo 
una sera uno la sera dopo altro e non sono certo una suora

Se sono free libera scopo chi è come voglio

Se ho un compagno o non ci scopo  o non scopo in giro ma questa sono io 
Non ci riuscirei proprio ma ho molte amiche e un paio di amici che lo fanno regolarmente da anni e alcuni hanno anche matrimoni pseudo felici all apparenza


----------



## trilobita (25 Luglio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma anche dandone una connotazione prettamente goliardica con uno dei due a me suona impossibile scopare  con 2 nel medesimo periodo
> una sera uno la sera dopo altro e non sono certo una suora
> 
> Se sono free libera scopo chi è come voglio
> ...


Quoto


----------



## stany (25 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perché ? me lo spieghi se ti va?
> Faccio parte della categoria, o meglio facevo


L'autostima? In ogni caso depaupera; che l'amante scopi a turno con me ,oppure che io ne sia esonerato.
Ma....tu dici che tuo marito si autoesonerava dal sesso con te; quindi non fai parte di quella specifica categoria di coniugi che tradiscono e continuano a scopare in famiglia.Mi pare.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> L'autostima? In ogni caso depaupera; che l'amante scopi a turno con me ,oppure che io ne sia esonerato.
> Ma....tu dici che tuo marito si autoesonerava dal sesso con te; quindi non fai parte di quella specifica categoria di coniugi che tradiscono e continuano a scopare in famiglia.Mi pare.


Al tempo del mio tradimento io avevo rapporti più che regolari con mio marito


----------



## stany (25 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Al tempo del mio tradimento io avevo rapporti più che regolari con mio marito


Ah...allora lui ha smesso perché ha intuito.


----------



## Blaise53 (25 Luglio 2017)

.......e ora se la mena, da due a nessuno deve essere tragica


----------



## Nocciola (25 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ah...allora lui ha smesso perché ha intuito.


No è successo tempo dopo e la motivazione non è questa


----------



## Nocciola (25 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> .......e ora se la mena, da due a nessuno deve essere tragica


Grazie per la tua preoccupazione ma non è necessario 
Sono in un periodo sereno


----------



## Blaise53 (26 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie per la tua preoccupazione ma non è necessario
> Sono in un periodo sereno


In pace con dio: amen


----------



## Nocciola (26 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> In pace con dio: amen


Ma dormire a quest'ora no eh


----------



## ologramma (26 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma dormire a quest'ora no eh


io mi ci sveglio sempre


----------



## Blaise53 (26 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma dormire a quest'ora no eh


Beh qualche volta si parte a quest'ora "per lavoro"


----------



## Orbis Tertius (1 Agosto 2017)

Mario ( [MENTION=7219]Roby.roberto[/MENTION] ), come vanno le cose?


----------

